# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  OMSI-bussisimulaattori

## JuTa

Nyt vaikuttaa siltä, että harrastajien toiveita on kuunneltu ja realistisuuden tavoitteluun on todella paneuduttu: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5I_XpoeLFGo

Onkohan kenelläkään mahdollisesti lisätietoa tästä teoksesta? Pelin sivuilla ei juuri kyseistä peliä mainita. www.omnibussimulator.de

Innolla odottelen julkaisua.  :Cool:

----------


## Tonttu18

Tuo linjakilpi oli hauska yksityiskohta, kun itse saa veivata.  :Biggrin: 

Minä myös odotan!

Toivottavasti se on niin realistinen että bussi voi myös mennä rikki ja kun on liukasta niin on vaikeampaa ajaa.

----------


## Jufo

Näyttää kyllä lupaavalta. Grafiikka on sopivan yksinkertaista ja toimivaa. Miksi nämä aina sikiävät Saksasta? Edellinen bussisimulaattori Bus Simulator 2008 (http://www.bussimulatorgame.com/) oli kyllä aivan järkyttävä tekele.

----------


## ultrix

> Miksi nämä aina sikiävät Saksasta?


Saksalaiset (ja muut saksankieliset) nyt sattuvat olemaan liikennehulluja. Ovathan esimerkiksi pienoismallivalmistajat Märklin ja Fleischmann saksalaisia, ja kolmas suuri Roco tulee Itävallasta. Oliko viime vai toissa vuonna, kun saksalaiset ajoivat Porhan lätällä koko Suomen rataverkon läpi.

Saksasta sikiää myös aivan upean potentiaalin omaava kaupunki- ja joukkoliikennesuunnittelupeli Mobility, josta lisää täällä.

Saksassa rakennettiin myös maailman ensimmäinen moottoritie (Autobahn).

----------


## TEP70

Näyttää ihan hyvältä kyllä. Itse en kyllä tuota jaksaisi hankkia, onhan tuota nähty livenäkin ihan riittävästi.  :Smile:  Enpä olisikaan muistanut, kuinka kummallinen tuo berliiniläisen kaksikerrosbussin yläkerta on. Pitäisi olla lisäkilpi portaissa: "Vain lapsille sekä kiinalaisille ja muille ei-täysikasvuisille kansoille.  :Very Happy:

----------


## killerpop

Tämä demo, joka youtubessa oli saatavilla, vakuutti kyllä täysin. Toivottavasti työryhmä saa aikaan myös version Linuxille.

----------


## JuTa

On syytä myös huomioida addonien lisäämiseen suunniteltu arkkitehtuuri, sekä karttaeditori. Suomalaista kalustoa saa toivottavasti vihdoin ohjailla omalla ruudulla. Eikös joku mallintanut Lahden tms. korin, mutta malli jäi ilman sopivaa käyttöalustaa. Tässä saattaisi olla potentiaalia...

----------


## Jazu

Koskakohan tuo julkaistaan käytettäväksi?

----------


## ultrix

Vielä jos peli portattaisiin Source-grafiikkamoottorille tai muulle vastaavalle.

----------


## jtm

Tämä kyllä vautti minut täysin! Näyttää todlla hyvältä peliltä. Kun tämä ilmestyy  niin on pakko hankkia. Koskahan  ilmestyy ja paljohan on hintaa?

----------


## Tonttu18

> Tämä kyllä vautti minut täysin! Näyttää todlla hyvältä peliltä. Kun tämä ilmestyy  niin on pakko hankkia. Koskahan  ilmestyy ja paljohan on hintaa?



Jossain saksalaisessa foorumissa luki että noin 40 ja ei tiedetä vielä milloin ilmestyy.

----------


## JuTa

Sivuja päivitetty. Julkaisupäivää ei vieläkään ilmoiteta, mutta hauska nähdä että projekti etenee. :Cool:

----------


## JuTa

Omsia odotellessa kannattaa vilkaista tätä: http://www.aerosoft.com/cgi-local/re...i?showd,,10890

Lupaillaan myös route editoria, sekä viittä Design-X-Busesin tekemää lisäosabussia. Tarkkaa tietoa ko. busseista en löytänyt, mutta YouTuben videolla näytetään ainakin Citaroa.(?)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-F-Tr-egcsI

http://www.citybussimulator.com/index.php?id=265&L=1

----------


## Jufo

> Omsia odotellessa kannattaa vilkaista tätä: http://www.aerosoft.com/cgi-local/re...i?showd,,10890
> 
> Lupaillaan myös route editoria, sekä viittä Design-X-Busesin tekemää lisäosabussia. Tarkkaa tietoa ko. busseista en löytänyt, mutta YouTuben videolla näytetään ainakin Citaroa.(?)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-F-Tr-egcsI
> 
> http://www.citybussimulator.com/index.php?id=265&L=1


Viimeisestä linkistä voi myös ladata tämän pelin pelattavan demon!

----------


## bussifriikki

latasin ton demon ja ainakin mulla pystyi tekemään vaan sen harjottelurundin, eikä päässyt ajamaan liikenteessä  :Icon Frown:    vaikutti silti ihan hyvältä

----------


## JuTa

Jokin aika takaperin ilmestynyt seutuliikenne painotteinen lisäosa City bus simulatorille:

http://en.shop.aerosoft.com/eshop.php?action=article_detail&s_supplier_aid=502  29
 

Ostin syksyllä tuon varsinaisen City bus simulatorin eikä kovin kummoinen ollut. Kaupallisista kuitenkin paras tekele tähän mennessä. Tuon lisäosan voisi laittaa hankintalistalle kun on jotain kokemuksia kuullut. 

OMSIn sivuja ei ole päivitetty joulukuun jälkeen.  :Icon Frown:  Foorumia lueskelin sen verran ettei kuitenkaan aivan jäihin olisi ajautunut.  :Wink:

----------


## zige94

Haha, jotkut näköjään täältäki pelaa/on pelannut/kokeillut City Bus Simulator 2010  :Smile:  Mutta minäpä tein hauskan löydön, kun etsiskelin lisää busseja ko. peliin, löyty Suomen Turistiauto OY:n väreissä oleva ja vanhalla matkakortti logolla varustettuna!

KUVA IKARUS E94 SCANIA

LATAUSLINKKI Selaa sivua vähän alaspäin, oranssin liikkuvannuolen alla on "Ingyenes" painike, valitse se ja sen jälkee tulee jotain teksti sit vähän alaspäin ja valitse se oikeapuolimmainen pitkä lause sana mikä lie  :Smile: 

Löyty myös uudempi esim. Solaris Hydrid 12, ja vaikka mitä. Jos joitan kiinnostaa nii voin pistää linkkii tänne!  :Smile: 

Ps. Tuo OMSI näytti niin houkuttelevalta että ei malta odottaa että se joskus julkaistaisi, ellei hanke ole jo kaatunut kun ei ole mitään päivityksiä missään  :Icon Frown:

----------


## sm3

Pistä vaan linkit kaikkiin mitä olet löytänyt. 

En tuota peliä vielä omista, mutta jos sen sattuisin ostamaan niin olisi kiva tietää mistä saa lisää busseja.

----------


## Tonttu18

> Haha, jotkut näköjään täältäki pelaa/on pelannut/kokeillut City Bus Simulator 2010  Mutta minäpä tein hauskan löydön, kun etsiskelin lisää busseja ko. peliin, löyty Suomen Turistiauto OY:n väreissä oleva ja vanhalla matkakortti logolla varustettuna!


Tuo kuvan bussi on ainakin vbus pelistä otettu, ei City Bus Simulator 2010.

----------


## sm3

Väliäkö sillä jos se tuossa City Bus Simulator 2010 pelissä toimii.

Mistä teidät että se on Vbus ista otettu?

----------


## zige94

> Tuo kuvan bussi on ainakin vbus pelistä otettu, ei City Bus Simulator 2010.


Kyllä se on, Circle Linelta päätepysäkiltä otettu.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:24 ----------




> Pistä vaan linkit kaikkiin mitä olet löytänyt. 
> 
> En tuota peliä vielä omista, mutta jos sen sattuisin ostamaan niin olisi kiva tietää mistä saa lisää busseja.


Itse latasin torrenttina (hyi minua) ko. pelin.

Lisäbusseja

----------


## sm3

Kiitos linkistä

Minä taidan kyllä ihan maksaa tuosta pelistä, vaikka aika kallis onkin.

----------


## zige94

> Kiitos linkistä
> 
> Minä taidan kyllä ihan maksaa tuosta pelistä, vaikka aika kallis onkin.


Kyllähän se on kallis, jos vertaa kummiskin että siinä on aika pieni alua ja vain yksi linja  :Sad:  Enkä löytänyt suomesta mistään ja luottokorttia kun en omista niin en voinut ulkomailtakaan tilata, joten päätin sitten vaa ilmasiksi ladata. Kyllä muuten ostan kaikki pelit kaupoista, saa yleensä kivoja extroja  :Wink:

----------


## jodo

> Haha, jotkut näköjään täältäki pelaa/on pelannut/kokeillut City Bus Simulator 2010  Mutta minäpä tein hauskan löydön, kun etsiskelin lisää busseja ko. peliin, löyty Suomen Turistiauto OY:n väreissä oleva ja vanhalla matkakortti logolla varustettuna!
> 
> KUVA IKARUS E94 SCANIA
> 
> LATAUSLINKKI Selaa sivua vähän alaspäin, oranssin liikkuvannuolen alla on "Ingyenes" painike, valitse se ja sen jälkee tulee jotain teksti sit vähän alaspäin ja valitse se oikeapuolimmainen pitkä lause sana mikä lie 
> 
> Löyty myös uudempi esim. Solaris Hydrid 12, ja vaikka mitä. Jos joitan kiinnostaa nii voin pistää linkkii tänne! 
> 
> Ps. Tuo OMSI näytti niin houkuttelevalta että ei malta odottaa että se joskus julkaistaisi, ellei hanke ole jo kaatunut kun ei ole mitään päivityksiä missään


Miten nämä kuuluu asentaa itse peliin ?

----------


## zige94

> Miten nämä kuuluu asentaa itse peliin ?


Ne tuleee vähän erimuodoissa, Ikarus esimerkiksi on .rar-muodossa aluksi, .rar-pitää purkaa: Pelinpääkansio/Data/Game/userData/vehicles
Sinne kopioit sen kansion jonka pitäisi olla bussin nimi. .exe tiedostoissa taas kun asennat sitä, sinun pitää valita oikea sijainti johon asennetaa, tuo ylläoleva on sama polku siihenkin, ja pelinpääkansiolla tarkotan sitä City Bus Simulator 2010 kansiota että avaat sen, ja sieltä löytyy nuo seuraavat kohdat.

----------


## Wiima sen pitää olla

Sivuja on päivitetty ja ilmestymisajaksi on ilmoitettu alkuvuosi 2011, hintana 29.99. Loistavaa, että tämäkin peli saadaan markkinoille :Smile:

----------


## zige94

> Sivuja on päivitetty ja ilmestymisajaksi on ilmoitettu alkuvuosi 2011, hintana 29.99. Loistavaa, että tämäkin peli saadaan markkinoille


Vihdoin!  :Smile:  Hinta on kyllä pieni verrattuna siihen mitä olen videoista nähnyt!  :Wink:

----------


## JuTa

Hienoa hienoa.  :Smile:  Viimisestä päivityksestä onkin mitätön vuosi aikaa.  :Laughing:

----------


## Knightrider

Uusia bussisimulaattoreita:

Bus-Simulator 2
Samaa sarjaa kuin Bus-Simulator 2008, 2009 ja Bus-Simulator 1. Julkaistu kesän 2010 lopulla.

Omsi
Luultavimmin piakkoin julkaistava simu. Laadukkaan oloinen, erittäin realistinen, kaipaa enää yksityiskohtien hiomista (esim. ruohon/asfaltin grafiikat)

Bus- Tram- CableCar Simulation 2011 San Francisco
Vuodenvaihteessa julkaistava simulaattori. Ainakin grafiikka on muita simulaattoreita parempaa.

----------


## sm3

> Uusia bussisimulaattoreita:
> 
> Bus-Simulator 2
> Samaa sarjaa kuin Bus-Simulator 2008, 2009 ja Bus-Simulator 1. Julkaistu kesän 2010 lopulla.
> 
> Omsi
> Luultavimmin piakkoin julkaistava simu. Laadukkaan oloinen, erittäin realistinen, kaipaa enää yksityiskohtien hiomista (esim. ruohon/asfaltin grafiikat)
> 
> Bus- Tram- CableCar Simulation 2011 San Francisco
> Vuodenvaihteessa julkaistava simulaattori. Ainakin grafiikka on muita simulaattoreita parempaa.


Omsi julkaistaan maaliskuussa. Esittelyvideon mukaan.

----------


## sm3

Onko jollain tuota Bus Simulator 2:sta tai edellisiä. Onko aivan surkea vai onko ihan hauska. On nimittäin halpa eikä vaadi paljoaa koneelta... Ei peleistä niin hirveästi jaksa maksaa.

----------


## Knightrider

> Onko jollain tuota Bus Simulator 2:sta tai edellisiä. Onko aivan surkea vai onko ihan hauska. On nimittäin halpa eikä vaadi paljoaa koneelta... Ei peleistä niin hirveästi jaksa maksaa.


Mulla on ollut kaikki edelliset muttei ole tullut 2:sta hankittua kun on nuo uudet tulossa. Bus-Simulator 2009 (eli siis uusin heti 2:sen jälkeen) oli paras: muut eivät pyöri hitaalla koneellani yhtä hyvin. Vaikea muihin verrata kun ei ole mutta onhan tuossa hyvät animaatiot (matkustajien liikkuminen jne.) sekä muuta liikennettä, bussit mukaanlukien, seassa. Ja ainiin, voi suunnitella itse omat linjansa :Smile: . 

Busseja on alle 20 erilaista, mukana kaupunkiajoon 2-akselisia- ja niveldieselbusseja sekä minibussi, pitemmille ja tilausmatkoille korkealattiaisia telibusseja. 2008:n verrattuna puuttuu 2-oviset midibussit, hybridibussit ja kaksinivelbussit, mutta '08 on raskaampi sekä siinä mm. on vain kolme nappia ovien avaukseen, jos on 4 ovea niin viimeisestä avautuu 2 takimmaista. Lisäksi on varottava tietä ylittäviä matkalaisia, jotka eivät huomioi bussia mitenkään. Osuessa yhteen peli päättyy. 2009:ssä kävelijät eivät ylitä teitä lainkaan.

Kakkosversio taasen on paranneltu '09, sen päihittänee ainoastaan kilpailevan simusarjan ensimmäinen osa, City-Bus Simulator 2010. Saa nähdä miten nuo kaksi muuta tulevaa onnistuu.

----------


## sm3

Kiitos hienosta arvostelusta!

Taidan sitten hankkia tuon Bus Simulator 2:sen. Sääli että eri osissa on eri bussit, olisi kivempi jos vain laajentaisivat valikoimaa. Harkitsin tuota City-Bus Simulatoria, mutta en oikein jaksa semmoisia pikkutarkkoja grafiikoita.

Saako siinä ajella vain niitä linjoja, vai joutuuko tekemään jotain tehtäviä? Sen tiedän että niitä busseja pitää ostaa, mutta voiko siinä ajella samaa linjaa vaikka kaksi tuntia edestakaisin ilman latausruutuja tai muuta.

Kuva kakkososasta. Onko samat bussit kuin 2009 osassa?

http://www.excalibur-publishing.co.u...cr/Bus2-58.jpg

----------


## Knightrider

> Saako siinä ajella vain niitä linjoja, vai joutuuko tekemään jotain tehtäviä? Sen tiedän että niitä busseja pitää ostaa, mutta voiko siinä ajella samaa linjaa vaikka kaksi tuntia edestakaisin ilman latausruutuja tai muuta.
> 
> Kuva kakkososasta. Onko samat bussit kuin 2009 osassa?
> 
> http://www.excalibur-publishing.co.u...cr/Bus2-58.jpg


Ovat samat bussit ja kyllä, samaa linjaa voi ajella vaikka kuinka kauan ilman sitä useita minuutteja kestävää latausta. Mahdollista on myös kävely ja vapaa-ajo.

Peliin voi manuaalisesti myös lisätä kielen, olen itse sanakirjan kera suomentanut koko BS09:n, jottei tarvitsisi pähkäillä jokaista sanaa erikseen. Itse kun en opiskele saksaa. En tiedä onko pelistä englanninkielistä versiota, kakkosesta on, mutta 09 tuli nettipostimyynnissä saksaksi.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Minulla on tuo Bus-Simulator 2008 ja jos joku haluaa sen, niin voin myydä sen sopuhintaan :Biggrin: !

Halukkaat laittakoon yksityisviestiä tulemaan.

----------


## JuTa

Omnibus simulatorin download versio julkaistaan 18.02.2011! 
http://omnibussimulator.de/english.htm

----------


## vristo

Aika hieno! Tunnelma on ainakin aika aidon tuntuinen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSupj_qgh3U&fmt=18

----------


## Wiima sen pitää olla

Muutaman päivän myöhässä, mutta ladattava saksankielinen versio on saatavilla :Very Happy:

----------


## sm3

> Muutaman päivän myöhässä, mutta ladattava saksankielinen versio on saatavilla


Sen saa kyllä asennettua englanninkielellä. Vain englanninkieliset manuaalit uupuvat, mutta tulevat tällä viikolla. Itse olen sillä ajellut lauantai aamusta saakka. Peliä siis pystyy pelaamaan englanninkielisenä.

----------


## JuTa

Jeps. Kokonaisuudessaan varsin loistava paketti! Manuaalin kun vielä saisi englannin kielellä, niin pääsis perehtymään noihin IBIS-systeemeihin ja lipunmyyntiin. Onko joku jo kokeillut editoria? Itse en saanut avattua kuin ne 2 valmista mappia. Siitäkin manuaalia odotellessa...

----------


## sm3

> Jeps. Kokonaisuudessaan varsin loistava paketti! Manuaalin kun vielä saisi englannin kielellä, niin pääsis perehtymään noihin IBIS-systeemeihin ja lipunmyyntiin. Onko joku jo kokeillut editoria? Itse en saanut avattua kuin ne 2 valmista mappia. Siitäkin manuaalia odotellessa...


Englanninkielinen opas löytyy Aerosoftin sivuilta. Eilen julkaistu, niihin editoreihin tulee myöhemmin Englanninkieliset ohjeet.

----------


## Eki62

Minkäläisia bussisimulaattoreita on olemassa Bus Simulator 2008:n lisäksi? Mitä simulaattoria suosittelette?

----------


## zige94

> Minkäläisia bussisimulaattoreita on olemassa Bus Simulator 2008:n lisäksi? Mitä simulaattoria suosittelette?


City Bus simulator on yksi aika hyvä ja sitten varmaankin paras on tämä uusi OMSI, tarkkaa nimeä en muista mutta tietoa löytyy juuri tästä viestiketjusta  :Smile:

----------


## Eki62

On tullut pelattua tuota OMSIa ja täytyy sanoa, että näin realistista bussi simua ei ole tullut aikaisemmin vastaan. Tietääkö kukaan onko OMSSiin mahdollista saada lisäreittejä ja busseja?

----------


## sm3

> On tullut pelattua tuota OMSIa ja täytyy sanoa, että näin realistista bussi simua ei ole tullut aikaisemmin vastaan. Tietääkö kukaan onko OMSSiin mahdollista saada lisäreittejä ja busseja?


Täällä:

http://omnibussimulator.forumieren.com/

*Tämmöinen vaihteisto ja moottori paketti SD202 D92 bussille:*
Voith	D851.2			
Voith 	D854.3		
Voith	D851.3E		
Voith	D854.3E			
MAN	D2566 UH	203	
MAN	D2866 LUH	
http://omnibussimulator.forumieren.c...rk-release-v30 (Kannattaa lukea mukana tuleva Readme koska siellä on paljon mielenkiintoista tietoa)

*ZF vaihteistoja:*
ZF	4HP-500
_Tulossa on myös seuraavat ZF vaihteistot:_
ZF	5HP-500
ZF	6HP-590
http://omnibussimulator.forumieren.c...0-soon-5hp-500

*Busseja:*
http://omnibussimulator.forumieren.c...es-addon-busse

*Karttoja:*
http://omnibussimulator.forumieren.c...reale-strecken

Ensimmäisessä viestissä on aina uusin versio, joten ei tarvitse selata ketjua jos ei halua. Lisäosa paketit myös päivittyvät vähän väliä joten kannatta seurata ketjuja. 

Itse olen enempi kiinnostunut noista vaihteistoista joten nostan ne siksi esille.

Unohdin tämän:
http://www.omsi-addons.co.uk/

----------


## Knightrider

> On tullut pelattua tuota OMSIa ja täytyy sanoa, että näin realistista bussi simua ei ole tullut aikaisemmin vastaan. Tietääkö kukaan onko OMSSiin mahdollista saada lisäreittejä ja busseja?


Innolla odottelen uuden näytönohjaimeni saapumista postissa, nykyinen ei ole pelikäyttöön.. ei kuitenkaan osa maksanut käytettynä kuin alle 25e, kuten OMSIkin. OMSI tulee varmaan aikaisemmin kun tilasin usea päivä sitten jo.

----------


## zige94

> Innolla odottelen uuden näytönohjaimeni saapumista postissa, nykyinen ei ole pelikäyttöön.. ei kuitenkaan osa maksanut käytettynä kuin alle 25e, kuten OMSIkin. OMSI tulee varmaan aikaisemmin kun tilasin usea päivä sitten jo.


Itse odotan kesänloppuun että saan hyvän läppärin ostettua jolla pystyisi jopa tuota pelaamaan. Mistä olette muuten ostaneet OMSI:n? Jostain verkkokaupasta? Löytyykö jostain suomalaisista kaupoista?

----------


## sm3

> Itse odotan kesänloppuun että saan hyvän läppärin ostettua jolla pystyisi jopa tuota pelaamaan. Mistä olette muuten ostaneet OMSI:n? Jostain verkkokaupasta? Löytyykö jostain suomalaisista kaupoista?


Omani ostin latausversiona Aerosoftilta:

http://en.shop.aerosoft.com/eshop.ph...nguage=english

----------


## aulis

> Mistä olette muuten ostaneet OMSI:n? Jostain verkkokaupasta? Löytyykö jostain suomalaisista kaupoista?


Itse ostin www.amazon.de:stä.

----------


## zige94

> Omani ostin latausversiona Aerosoftilta:
> 
> http://en.shop.aerosoft.com/eshop.ph...nguage=english





> Itse ostin www.amazon.de:stä.


Mitkä näissä maksutapoina? Kaupoista ei kokemusta... Käykö Visa Electron tai Nordea solo?

----------


## Knightrider

> Mistä olette muuten ostaneet OMSI:n? Jostain verkkokaupasta? Löytyykö jostain suomalaisista kaupoista?


http://cgi.ebay.de/OMSI-Omnibussimul...item3f0872abff

Tuolta. Hinta sis. verot. Kuljetus taisi olla vielä muutaman euron päälle. Oli 5 euron alennuksessa kun ostin, ei näytä olevan enää.

Maksutapana PayPal, johon siirsin rahaa Nordea-tililtäni.

----------


## aulis

> Mitkä näissä maksutapoina? Kaupoista ei kokemusta... Käykö Visa Electron tai Nordea solo?


Visa Electronilla maksoin. Tuolla www.amazon.de:ssä pitää muuten osata saksaa. Olettavat varmaan että saksaa osaamattomat käyttävät www.amazon.co.uk:ta mutta eri tuotteet on myynnissä, tuota OMSIa ei englannin amazonista löydy.

----------


## sm3

> Mitkä näissä maksutapoina? Kaupoista ei kokemusta... Käykö Visa Electron tai Nordea solo?


Maksoin Visa Electronilla jossa nettimaksu ominaisuus, sen nettimaksu ominaisuuden saa päälle verkkopankista, jos ei ole. 

PS. Teen parhaillaan linjan h82 reittiä OMSI:iin, kaikki muut paitsi Itäkeskus on jo valmista, talot ja pysäkit sekä aikataulut uupuvat toki vielä kartasta. Vartiokylän varikko tulee myös, h80 teon yhteydessä. 

Tarkoitus on tehdä kartta jossa olisi samassa mahdollisiman paljon eri linjoja, jolloin niitä voi vaihtaa lennossa kuten oikeastikin. "HELMI":iin olen ohjelmoinut linjat h82 ja h11. Pysäkille tulee semmoinen näyttö josta näkee koska tulee seuraava "HELMI" bussi, ja bussin sisällä näkyy aina seuraava pysäkki. Kuulutukset ovat myös mahdollisia mutta niitä en tee... 

En tosin voi luvata julkaisenko karttaa koskaan.

----------


## aulis

> Maksoin Visa Electronilla jossa nettimaksu ominaisuus, sen nettimaksu ominaisuuden saa päälle verkkopankista, jos ei ole. 
> 
> PS. Teen parhaillaan linjan h82 reittiä OMSI:iin, kaikki muut paitsi Itäkeskus on jo valmista, talot ja pysäkit sekä aikataulut uupuvat toki vielä kartasta. Vartiokylän varikko tulee myös, h80 teon yhteydessä. 
> 
> Tarkoitus on tehdä kartta jossa olisi samassa mahdollisiman paljon eri linjoja, jolloin niitä voi vaihtaa lennossa kuten oikeastikin. "HELMI":iin olen ohjelmoinut linjat h82 ja h11. Pysäkille tulee semmoinen näyttö josta näkee koska tulee seuraava "HELMI" bussi, ja bussin sisällä näkyy aina seuraava pysäkki. Kuulutukset ovat myös mahdollisia mutta niitä en tee... 
> 
> En tosin voi luvata julkaisenko karttaa koskaan.


Ellet julkaise, laita ihmeessä videota tai kuvia jakoon  :Smile:

----------


## sm3

> Ellet julkaise, laita ihmeessä videota tai kuvia jakoon


Juu, mutta aikaa menee vielä...  :Wink:  Olen mennyt kaistojen määrän suhteen välillä siitä mistä aita on matalin, eli kaistoja on joissakin kohtii vähemmän kuin mitä oikeasti. Mutta kaikki risteykset löytyvät, ja etäisyydet ovat oikeata vastaavia, en vain ole jaksanut aina vaihtaa sitä tien tyyppiä...  :Embarassed:  

Sopiiko tämmöinen aihe muuten tänne foorumille?

----------


## sm3

Kuva Itäkeskuksen läheltä

----------


## aulis

Vakuuttavan näköistä! Eikös muuten jostain päin nettiä jo löydy 3D-malleja täälläkin käytössä olevista busseista? Ainakin Ikarus E94 ja Lion's City pitäisi löytyä. Ja uusi värityshän ei ole käsittääkseni vaikea tehdä, sen verran kun olen asiaan tutustunut. Mutta en ole (vielä) jaksanut ruveta tekemään yhtään mitään tällaisiin simulaattoreihin, pitäisi ehkä innostua siitäkin joskus. Pointtina tässä kaikessa siis se, että muuten tosi hyvä mutta bussi on vielä berliiniläinen. Olisihan se hauska tuokin vaikka HKL:n, HelB:in tai HSL:n väreissä, riippuu pelattavasta vuodesta. Minkä aikaisia maastoja olet muuten tehnyt, eikös siellä päin ole paljon viime aikoina rakennettu?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 20:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 20:54 ----------

Ja ihan vaan ilmoitus että tuo on tullut myös britti-amazoniin: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004V7W3E...961_pe_vfe_dt1

----------


## sm3

> Vakuuttavan näköistä! Eikös muuten jostain päin nettiä jo löydy 3D-malleja täälläkin käytössä olevista busseista? Ainakin Ikarus E94 ja Lion's City pitäisi löytyä. Ja uusi värityshän ei ole käsittääkseni vaikea tehdä, sen verran kun olen asiaan tutustunut. Mutta en ole (vielä) jaksanut ruveta tekemään yhtään mitään tällaisiin simulaattoreihin, pitäisi ehkä innostua siitäkin joskus. Pointtina tässä kaikessa siis se, että muuten tosi hyvä mutta bussi on vielä berliiniläinen. Olisihan se hauska tuokin vaikka HKL:n, HelB:in tai HSL:n väreissä, riippuu pelattavasta vuodesta. Minkä aikaisia maastoja olet muuten tehnyt, eikös siellä päin ole paljon viime aikoina rakennettu?
> 
> ---------- Viesti lisätty kello 20:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 20:54 ----------
> 
> Ja ihan vaan ilmoitus että tuo on tullut myös britti-amazoniin: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004V7W3E...961_pe_vfe_dt1


Itäkeskus on remonttia edeltävä liikennevalojen suhteen, mutta se vanha suora reitti ulos Itäkeskuksen linjuriasemalta on tuossa pois käytöstä tällä hetkellä, mutta on mahdollista toki toteuttaa. Niitä tietöitä en ole tehnyt tuohon, kun muuttuvat kokoajan. Eli nykytilanne paitsi liikennevalojen suhteen. 

Itiksestä puuttuvat laiturit kokonaan kun en sopivia osasia ole vielä löytänyt. Herttoniemi on niin yksinkertainen että se on ihan sopivilla tiepaloilla tehty, ja lähes valmis. Jopa se nousu Itäväylältä löytyy, joten kunhan teen Itäväylän Itäkeskuksesta Herttoniemeen niin voi ajaa siirtoajoa suoraan Itiksestä. 

Lisään myös uusia linjakilpiä kuten "Ei liikenteessä" ja "Nobina" sekä "Helsingin Bussiliikenne" yms. Mitä olen nähnyt käytettävän. 

Busseja en vielä osaa tehdä... Teiden tekeminen onnistuu kyllä.

----------


## bussifriikki

hienoa että Helsingin reittejäkin tehdään! Stadin bussi olisi tosiaan makee näky pelissä  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eki62

> Kuva Itäkeskuksen läheltä


Hyvän näköistä jälkeä. Kun saat reitin valmiiksi, niin tuleeko jakoon? Mukavaa olisi saada myös Suomalaista kaupunkia peliin sekä busseja.

----------


## sm3

> Hyvän näköistä jälkeä. Kun saat reitin valmiiksi, niin tuleeko jakoon? Mukavaa olisi saada myös Suomalaista kaupunkia peliin sekä busseja.


Ehkä ehkä ei, riippuu lopputuloksesta. Mutta en halua luvata mitään. Teen siihen ehkä kymmenen eri linjaa ennen kuin edes harkitsen julkaisua, h82 ja h80 ovat niin lyhyitä ettei niistä riitä iloa kovin pitkäksi aikaa. En halua päivitellä karttaa kovin usein julkaisun jälkeen, muuta kuin silloin kun lisään uuden linjan. Nyt se on niin täynnä virheitä, että saisin lähettää viestejä "Päivitetty kartta tästä, sitä ja tätä muutettu" niin monta kertaa että ylläpito tuskin pitäisi siitä. 

Onko muuten toiveita seuraavaksi linjaksi, mieluiten jokin lyhyt  :Wink: . Se tulee tuohon samaan karttaan sitten. 

Ajatukseni on muuten ollut vähän muitakin OMSI:n omistavia innostaa tekemään omia karttoja, koska varmasti löytyy minua parempia kartan tekijöitä. Englanninkielinen ohje ja editori tulee OMSI:n mukana. Voin lähettää tuon raakileen sitä varten jos on tarpeen, mutta se on täysin ajokelvoton koska aikataulut uupuvat, ja se on hyvin keskeneräinen vielä. Pysäkit toki löytyvät ja Herttoniemi ja Itäkeskus löytyvät sieltä missä niiden pitää olla, mutta...

----------


## Knightrider

> Ehkä ehkä ei, riippuu lopputuloksesta. Mutta en halua luvata mitään. Teen siihen ehkä kymmenen eri linjaa ennen kuin edes harkitsen julkaisua, h82 ja h80 ovat niin lyhyitä ettei niistä riitä iloa kovin pitkäksi aikaa. En halua päivitellä karttaa kovin usein julkaisun jälkeen, muuta kuin silloin kun lisään uuden linjan. Nyt se on niin täynnä virheitä, että saisin lähettää viestejä "Päivitetty kartta tästä, sitä ja tätä muutettu" niin monta kertaa että ylläpito tuskin pitäisi siitä. 
> 
> Onko muuten toiveita seuraavaksi linjaksi, mieluiten jokin lyhyt . Se tulee tuohon samaan karttaan sitten. 
> 
> Ajatukseni on muuten ollut vähän muitakin OMSI:n omistavia innostaa tekemään omia karttoja, koska varmasti löytyy minua parempia kartan tekijöitä. Englanninkielinen ohje ja editori tulee OMSI:n mukana. Voin lähettää tuon raakileen sitä varten jos on tarpeen, mutta se on täysin ajokelvoton koska aikataulut uupuvat, ja se on hyvin keskeneräinen vielä. Pysäkit toki löytyvät ja Herttoniemi ja Itäkeskus löytyvät sieltä missä niiden pitää olla, mutta...


Kannattaa, jos vain voi, vaihtaa talojen tekstuurit kuvaan talon sivusta (tai vastaavaan). Itse en ole ehtinyt OMSI:n editoriin perehtyä, kun käytän Googlen Sketchup:ia itse. Hyvä, että saadaan Suomi-maisemaa peliin.

Karttaasi sopisi parhaiten luultavimmin Jouko-82, ex-93 ja h83.

----------


## sm3

> Kannattaa, jos vain voi, vaihtaa talojen tekstuurit kuvaan talon sivusta (tai vastaavaan). Itse en ole ehtinyt OMSI:n editoriin perehtyä, kun käytän Googlen Sketchup:ia itse. Hyvä, että saadaan Suomi-maisemaa peliin.
> 
> Karttaasi sopisi parhaiten luultavimmin Jouko-82, ex-93 ja h83.


Voin yrittää tehdä valokuva tekstuureja taloihin, tai sitten yrittää mallintaa erikseen koko talon. Tuo mitä kuvassa näkyy, on harjoitus maisemointia, teen ensin kaikki tiet joita linjat vaativat, sekä pysäkit ja liikennevalot. Sitten vasta teen varsinaisen maisemoinnin. 

Pistän nuo linjat muistiin, niin katson jos teen ne seuraavaksi,

----------


## sm3

Oho, innostuin vähän liikaa, ja tein reitin Kampin terminaalista (terminaali on vähän kesken vielä, sen on minulla viiden metrin syvyydessä mikä on oikea syvyys?) ja tie päättyy Porvoon linja-autoasemalle.  :Wink:  Eli se on jokin U- linja Porvoosta Helsinkiin, mutta välillä ei vielä yhtään pysäkkiä. Eli se onkin erikoispika Helsingistä Porvooseen tällä hetkellä, mutta tilanne muuttunee lähiaikoina :Laughing: .

Maisemia ei ole vielä, mutta ne on vikkelä tehdä (silkkaa metsää). 

Mietin nimittäin tuota lausahdusta että "h82 ja h80 ovat niin lyhyitä ettei niistä riitä iloa kovin pitkäksi aikaa" jonka kirjoitin viime viikolla, ja päätin tehdä sitten kunnolla ajettavaa n. 50km pitäisi olla. Tämä on rakennettu samaan karttaan kuin missä nuo 80 ja 82 ovat. Teen ehkä seuraavaksi linjan Kirkkonummelle, ja jos oikein innostun niin teen Turkuun saakka n. 162 km  :Shocked: . Siinä on sitten Kampissakin jo vähän vilskettä.

----------


## Knightrider

> Oho, innostuin vähän liikaa, ja tein reitin Kampin terminaalista (terminaali on vähän kesken vielä, sen on minulla viiden metrin syvyydessä mikä on oikea syvyys?) ja tie päättyy Porvoon linja-autoasemalle.  Eli se on jokin U- linja Porvoosta Helsinkiin, mutta välillä ei vielä yhtään pysäkkiä. Eli se onkin erikoispika Helsingistä Porvooseen tällä hetkellä, mutta tilanne muuttunee lähiaikoina.
> 
> Maisemia ei ole vielä, mutta ne on vikkelä tehdä (silkkaa metsää). 
> 
> Mietin nimittäin tuota lausahdusta että "h82 ja h80 ovat niin lyhyitä ettei niistä riitä iloa kovin pitkäksi aikaa" jonka kirjoitin viime viikolla, ja päätin tehdä sitten kunnolla ajettavaa n. 50km pitäisi olla. Tämä on rakennettu samaan karttaan kuin missä nuo 80 ja 82 ovat. Teen ehkä seuraavaksi linjan Kirkkonummelle, ja jos oikein innostun niin teen Turkuun saakka n. 162 km . Siinä on sitten Kampissakin jo vähän vilskettä.


Onko tie Porvooseen tikkusuoraa tai ilman ylä/alamäkiä? Sipoon kohdalla maisemaksi riittää tasaista metsää kopioituna koko reitin ympärille, tärkeämpää olisi realistiset ylä-alamäet (esim. Linnavuori), mutkat ja risteykset (Esim. Brahenlinnantie) En oleta, ettäkö et tekisi hyvää työtä vaan pidän vain, kun tutut reitit näyttävätkin tutulta (tyyliin ai tossa on toi kioskin pysäkki)

Edelleenkin erittäin hyvä että saa nähdä tuttuja maisemia OMSIssa. Toivottavasti saan nähdä lisää kuvakaappauksia! Voin itsekin aloittaa karttojen teon tai jos halajat, lisätä HSL-linjojen reittejä tai olla muuten avuksi, mutta vähän myöhemmin kesällä kun minulla on aikaa. Olettanen että karttaeditori ei ole mikään hirveän vaikea käyttää, vaikken ole kylläkään kerennyt kokeilemaan. 

Muuten, Porvoon U-linjaan sopii h93 lähes vailla lisätyötä, jos ei ota 93K:ta niin pelkkä Landbon lenkki on lisättävä.

Ai niin, lisää ehdottomasti Knutersintie jos onnistuu! Reitillä on tosi korkeita mäkiä, savipohjaista hiekkatietä ja 8km pysäkitön osuus. Erittäin mielenkiintoinen linjaus, ja Landbon ja Hindsbyn välillä ei ole suurinpiirtein mitään risteyksiä tai asutusta tai mitään muutakaan kuin tietä ja tietä, voi olla suhtkoht nopea tehdä. Reittiä ajaa Porvoon Liikenteen Sipoon linja 14 Olisi varmasti mukava ajaa 60-80 km/h jyrkkiä mäkiä ylös alas pysähtelemättä.

----------


## sm3

> Onko tie Porvooseen tikkusuoraa tai ilman ylä/alamäkiä? Sipoon kohdalla maisemaksi riittää tasaista metsää kopioituna koko reitin ympärille, tärkeämpää olisi realistiset ylä-alamäet (esim. Linnavuori), mutkat ja risteykset (Esim. Brahenlinnantie) En oleta, ettäkö et tekisi hyvää työtä vaan pidän vain, kun tutut reitit näyttävätkin tutulta (tyyliin ai tossa on toi kioskin pysäkki)
> 
> Edelleenkin erittäin hyvä että saa nähdä tuttuja maisemia OMSIssa. Toivottavasti saan nähdä lisää kuvakaappauksia! Voin itsekin aloittaa karttojen teon tai jos halajat, lisätä HSL-linjojen reittejä tai olla muuten avuksi, mutta vähän myöhemmin kesällä kun minulla on aikaa. Olettanen että karttaeditori ei ole mikään hirveän vaikea käyttää, vaikken ole kylläkään kerennyt kokeilemaan. 
> 
> Muuten, Porvoon U-linjaan sopii h93 lähes vailla lisätyötä, jos ei ota 93K:ta niin pelkkä Landbon lenkki on lisättävä.
> 
> Ai niin, lisää ehdottomasti Knutersintie jos onnistuu! Reitillä on tosi korkeita mäkiä, savipohjaista hiekkatietä ja 8km pysäkitön osuus. Erittäin mielenkiintoinen linjaus, ja Landbon ja Hindsbyn välillä ei ole suurinpiirtein mitään risteyksiä tai asutusta tai mitään muutakaan kuin tietä ja tietä, voi olla suhtkoht nopea tehdä. Reittiä ajaa Porvoon Liikenteen Sipoon linja 14 Olisi varmasti mukava ajaa 60-80 km/h jyrkkiä mäkiä ylös alas pysähtelemättä.


Pyrin niin suureen reallistisuuteen kuin mahdollista. Tarkoitus on lähiaikoina tuottaa vielä parempi versio tuosta 82 kartasta, edellyttäen että ohjelmat suostuvat yhteistyöhön. Siinä teiden leveys, mutkat alamäet yms. vastaavat joka hetki tarkalleen todellisuutta. Samoin talot yms. voi tehdä enemmän todellisuutta vastaaviksi. Lähetän ehkä myöhemmin tänään tai huomenna esimerkin siitä mihin tarkkuuteen uskon pystyväni, kunhan ohjelmat suostuvat toimimaan kuten niiden pitää... Pystyn myös tällä uudella metodilla :Laughing:  mallintamaan esim. Itiksen tietyöt tarkkalleen niin kuin ne oikeasti ovat.

----------


## Knightrider

> Pyrin niin suureen reallistisuuteen kuin mahdollista. Tarkoitus on lähiaikoina tuottaa vielä parempi versio tuosta 82 kartasta, edellyttäen että ohjelmat suostuvat yhteistyöhön. Siinä teiden leveys, mutkat alamäet yms. vastaavat joka hetki tarkalleen todellisuutta. Samoin talot yms. voi tehdä enemmän todellisuutta vastaaviksi. Lähetän ehkä myöhemmin tänään tai huomenna esimerkin siitä mihin tarkkuuteen uskon pystyväni, kunhan ohjelmat suostuvat toimimaan kuten niiden pitää... Pystyn myös tällä uudella metodilla mallintamaan esim. Itiksen tietyöt tarkkalleen niin kuin ne oikeasti ovat.


Kuulostaa ihanalta :Razz:

----------


## Eki62

Onko kenelläkään mahdollisuutta antaa neuvoja miten käytetään OMSIN Map editoria. Itse asiassa en tiedä edes mistä se löytyy?

----------


## sm3

> Onko kenelläkään mahdollisuutta antaa neuvoja miten käytetään OMSIN Map editoria. Itse asiassa en tiedä edes mistä se löytyy?


OMSI:n omasta kansiosta, sieltä löytyy myös ohje siihen. "Manual SDK.pdf" niminen tiedosto.

----------


## Eki62

> OMSI:n omasta kansiosta, sieltä löytyy myös ohje siihen. "Manual SDK.pdf" niminen tiedosto.


Millä nimellä tuo map editor kansio mahtanee olla tuolla OMSI:n kansiossa?

----------


## sm3

> Millä nimellä tuo map editor kansio mahtanee olla tuolla OMSI:n kansiossa?


Se on edelleen siellä OMSI:n omassa kansiossa, eli pääkansiota tarkoitan. Ei sillä mitään omaa kansiota ole ollenkaan. 

Tämä foorumi tuskin on OMSI:n tukifoorumi, joten parasta varmaan on että vältetään turhia kysymyksiä, tai hoidetaan ne yksityisviestinä.  :Smile: 

Mielelläni autan, mutta kai sitä voi kukin vähän itsekkin selvittää. Minäkin tuon editorin käytön opettelin ihan itsekseni... 
Ohje on 114 sivua, ja luin sen puolessa tunnissa ja rupesin harjoittelemaan. Helppoa.  :Laughing:

----------


## vristo

Kohta on tyylikäs lisäosa-bussi OMSI-bussisimulaattoriin: hongkongilaisen KMB-yhtiön Scania K230UB.

http://www.3dtranstudio.net/omsi/asb.php

----------


## Renne

Hieman aiheen vierestä, mutta kuitenkin, Suomalaisen pelifirman Cities in motion pelissä pelaaja valitsee yhden Eurooppalaisen kaupungin ja on vastuussa joukkoliikenteen suunnittelusta. Mukana on 4 kaupunkia jotka ovat Berliini, Wien, Amsterdam ja Helsinki. Joukkoliikennettä suunnitellaan aikavälillä 1920-2020 jona aikana kaupungit kasvavat itsestään, pelaajan tehtävä on siis toimittaa joukkoliikenne, ottaen huomioon liikkumistarpeet ja budjetti, melkoinen simulaattori siis. Valittavana on yli 30 liikennevälinettä busseista, ratikoista, lautoista, metrosta/junasta ja helikopterista. Myös maanalaisia liikenneverkkoja voi rakentaa, kuten metroa/junaa.

Itse en ole peliä kokeillut, mutta olen kuullut siitä.

http://www.citiesinmotion.com/

----------


## sm3

> Hieman aiheen vierestä, mutta kuitenkin, Suomalaisen pelifirman Cities in motion pelissä pelaaja valitsee yhden Eurooppalaisen kaupungin ja on vastuussa joukkoliikenteen suunnittelusta. Mukana on 4 kaupunkia jotka ovat Berliini, Wien, Amsterdam ja Helsinki. Joukkoliikennettä suunnitellaan aikavälillä 1920-2020 jona aikana kaupungit kasvavat itsestään, pelaajan tehtävä on siis toimittaa joukkoliikenne, ottaen huomioon liikkumistarpeet ja budjetti, melkoinen simulaattori siis. Valittavana on yli 30 liikennevälinettä busseista, ratikoista, lautoista, metrosta/junasta ja helikopterista. Myös maanalaisia liikenneverkkoja voi rakentaa, kuten metroa/junaa.
> 
> Itse en ole peliä kokeillut, mutta olen kuullut siitä.
> 
> http://www.citiesinmotion.com/


http://jlf.fi/f29/3801-joukkoliikenn...ja-ehdotuksia/ Siinä on valmis ketju aiheesta. En kyllä ymmärrä miksi kaikki tämmöiset ketjut ovat ympäriinsä foorumilla.

Nuo Hong Kong:ilaiset joihin "vristo" lähetti linkin näyttävät todella hienoilta. Sääli ettei yhteensopivaa karttaa taida olla, kun noissa on ovet vasemmalla puolella. Osasin varmaan tehdä jonkinmoisen viritelmän jolla noilla voisi ajaa, mutta ehkä sitten joulun aikaan tai ensi vuonna. Kun innostuksen puuska taas iskee.

----------


## vristo

> Nuo Hong Kong:ilaiset joihin "vristo" lähetti linkin näyttävät todella hienoilta. Sääli ettei yhteensopivaa karttaa taida olla, kun noissa on ovet vasemmalla puolella.


Joo. kun vertaa oikeaa esikuvaan, niin ei voi kuin todeta, että johan on tarkkaa työtä:

http://www.gakei.com/ksb/asb002b.jpg

http://www.3dtranstudio.net/omsi/testasb1.png

Käsittääkseni samalla työryhmällä on ratkaisu vasemmanpuoleiseen liikenteeseen tekeillä ja tämä on asia, jotta myös brittiläiset OMSI-harrastajat odottavat. 

Mä en ole vielä tuota bussisimua hankkinut, kun nykyinen tietokoneeni ei sitä pyörittäisi, mutta kieltämättä tuo kiehtoo kaikella autenttisuudellaan.

Toki mä saan ilman simujakin ajaa bussia ja ihan oikeiden matkustajien kanssa.  :Wink:

----------


## zige94

Onko kenelläkään hyviä mappi ehdotuksia, siis valmiita mappeja joita kannattaisi kokeilla? Olen löytänyt muutamia hyviä täysin toimivia, autona käytän yleensä aina SD202-D92:sta. Mites sm3? Oletko saanut mappeja rakennettuu, ja aiotko julkaista niitä, vai teetkö vain omaan käyttöön?  :Smile: 
Vielä että onko joku myös löytänyt hyviä lisäbusseja? Nuo Liaz, Karosa ja FBW:t tiedän, eivät ihan iske minuun..

----------


## sm3

> Onko kenelläkään hyviä mappi ehdotuksia, siis valmiita mappeja joita kannattaisi kokeilla? Olen löytänyt muutamia hyviä täysin toimivia, autona käytän yleensä aina SD202-D92:sta. Mites sm3? Oletko saanut mappeja rakennettuu, ja aiotko julkaista niitä, vai teetkö vain omaan käyttöön? 
> Vielä että onko joku myös löytänyt hyviä lisäbusseja? Nuo Liaz, Karosa ja FBW:t tiedän, eivät ihan iske minuun..


Linjan 80 reitti on ollut jo kauan valmis, mutta ilman maisemointeja. Mutta se ei toimi ihan oikein, joten oottelen tässä uutta innostuksen puuskaa. 

PS:  Mercedes Benz O405

Viime aikoina oma bussiharrastukseni on rajoittunut lomakuljetuksiin Karjalan prikaatiin ja sieltä lomille.  :Wink:  Busseina ollut tiluri mallisia Volvo 9700, Carrus Star 502, Carrus Star 602, Lahti Falcon  :Very Happy:

----------


## Knightrider

Tässä on yksi harvinaisesti jopa minun vanhalla tietokoneella täysin toimiva mappi: Päivitetty Gundorf kahdella lisälinjalla. Tällä kartalla ajettaessa on hyvä FPS, mutta jos minulla ei pätkisi, pelaisin kyllä Berliinillä. Siihenkin on käyttäjien tekemiä lisälinjoja ladattavissa.

----------


## zige94

> Tässä on yksi harvinaisesti jopa minun vanhalla tietokoneella täysin toimiva mappi: Päivitetty Gundorf kahdella lisälinjalla. Tällä kartalla ajettaessa on hyvä FPS, mutta jos minulla ei pätkisi, pelaisin kyllä Berliinillä. Siihenkin on käyttäjien tekemiä lisälinjoja ladattavissa.


Itselläni on jokin Grundorf v2.0. jossa on linjat 72, 73, 73E, 74, 75 (rengaslinja), 76, 77(rengaslinja) sekä yölinja N73 (tässä hauskaa on se että parilla keskimmäisillä lähdöillä n. 2-4välillä ei ole yhtään matkustajaa). Itselläni normaali berlin toimii tarpeeksi hyvin, mutta sitten esimerkisi modern berlin jossa oli yli kymmenen erilinjaa nii on jo sen verran ettei oikein pysty pelaamaan tarpeeksi mukavasti... Löysin myös kivan modin SD84-mallista jossa on täysin itse säädettävät ovet, eli takaovet eivät ole automaattiset. Tässä myös kuuluu ääni, kun matkustaja "painaa stoppia". Myös muita modeja esim. ilmastointi D92:en ja kovemmat vilkkujen äänet löytyy. Täältä löytyy kokeilemisen arvoisia mappeja sun muita.

----------


## sm3

Helsingistä Vantaalle ja Lahteen:  :Very Happy:  

http://aussiex.org/forum/index.php?/...torway-routes/

----------


## zige94

> Helsingistä Vantaalle ja Lahteen:  
> 
> http://aussiex.org/forum/index.php?/...torway-routes/


Oho oho  :Smile:  Toivottavasti kuitenkin saisi mahdollisimman realistisen vaikka sanoikin että taitaa olla aika fiktiivinen, jos oikein ymmärsin? Ja olisihan se kiva jos saisi maanalaisen bussiterminaalin, Kampin tyylisen vaikka vaikeeta sen tekeminen tulisi varmasti olemaan.

----------


## sm3

> Oho oho  Toivottavasti kuitenkin saisi mahdollisimman realistisen vaikka sanoikin että taitaa olla aika fiktiivinen, jos oikein ymmärsin? Ja olisihan se kiva jos saisi maanalaisen bussiterminaalin, Kampin tyylisen vaikka vaikeeta sen tekeminen tulisi varmasti olemaan.


Todennäköisesti koska 75 km tekeminen OMSI Editorilla on silkkaa tuskaa, itse kun tein 50 km niin aika vaikeaa oli. Nyt olen tosin aloitellut Helsinki- Turku reittiä jossa etäisyydet ovat todellisia mutta kaupunki alueet ja motari ovat vähän sinne päin. Koska 160 km yksityiskohtaisesti on todella vaikea tehdä. Mutta on se komiaa ajaa TURKU EXPRESSIÄ tietokoneella. 

Mutta luulen että saan tänään tehtyä motarin valmiiksi. Mutta siinä on vain ne suurimmaat suunnan muutokset muuten tie on lähes viiva suoraa. Etäisyydet otan Google Earthista.

----------


## Knightrider

> Itselläni on jokin Grundorf v2.0.


Voisitko antaa suoran linkin mappiin, en löytänyt sitä listasta tai Googlestakaan. Olisi mukava kokeilla jos 2.0 vielä pyörisi!

Tälläinen on ollut työn alla:




Viimeistelyä vaille valmis - valitettavasti väritys ei toimi kirkkaassa valossa lainkaan, joten vain ilta- ja yöajo onnistuu. Onkohan tämä yleinenkin ongelma?

----------


## zige94

> Voisitko antaa suoran linkin mappiin, en löytänyt sitä listasta tai Googlestakaan. Olisi mukava kokeilla jos 2.0 vielä pyörisi!
> 
> Tälläinen on ollut työn alla:
> 
> Viimeistelyä vaille valmis - valitettavasti väritys ei toimi kirkkaassa valossa lainkaan, joten vain ilta- ja yöajo onnistuu. Onkohan tämä yleinenkin ongelma?


Oho, pahoitteluni. Nimi olikin Great Grundorf: http://www.omsimods.com/view.php?id=130105257927 Ja IBIS -tiedostot löytyy tästä: http://www.omsimods.com/view.php?id=130105339787

Haluatko julkaista ja/tai lähettää tuon värityksen testattavaksi minulle?  :Smile:

----------


## Knightrider

> Oho, pahoitteluni. Nimi olikin Great Grundorf: http://www.omsimods.com/view.php?id=130105257927 Ja IBIS -tiedostot löytyy tästä: http://www.omsimods.com/view.php?id=130105339787



Tuota olen jo kokeillut, liian paljon puita, liian raskas tietokoneelleni.



> Haluatko julkaista ja/tai lähettää tuon värityksen testattavaksi minulle?


Tässä on, kaikki voivat kokeilla. En ymmärrä, miksi ei toimi päivällä.

----------


## Veh

> Tässä on, kaikki voivat kokeilla. En ymmärrä, miksi ei toimi päivällä.


Todella upea väritys! Harmi vain ettei toimi päivällä kuten mainitsit.  :Icon Frown:

----------


## Wiima sen pitää olla

http://www.omsimods.com/category.php?cat=repaints

Sivustolta löytyy aika vähän tavaraa, mutta on kumminkin. Tässä "repaints"-osiossa on myös yksi aika tutun näköinen ulkoasu :Very Happy:

----------


## Karosa

Nytten kun nämä uudet Volvot tulevat, osaako joku tehdä näitä modeja OMSI:in? Ois ihan kiva jos joku osais.  :Very Happy: 
Mulla on Ikarus 415, enkä osaa ees HSL-värejä tehä siihen et jos joku vois nii oisin kiitollinen.


_PS. sm3, mites sun h82 reitti edistyy?_

----------


## zige94

> Nytten kun nämä uudet Volvot tulevat, osaako joku tehdä näitä modeja OMSI:in? Ois ihan kiva jos joku osais. 
> Mulla on Ikarus 415, enkä osaa ees HSL-värejä tehä siihen et jos joku vois nii oisin kiitollinen.
> 
> 
> _PS. sm3, mites sun h82 reitti edistyy?_


Itsekkin haluisin noita moderneja busseja nähdä OMSI:ssa. Scala voisi olla aika kiva ja vaikkapa Volvo 8700LE. Wiima K202 voisi olla myös aika klassikko siihen. Mutta mitä itse olen noilta foorumeilta lukenut niin aika vaikeata se on tehdä. Mappien teko on jo paljon helpompaa.

PS. Knightrider, oletko saanut vinkkejä siihen sinun HSL-repaint ongelmaan? Tuolta http://aussiex.org/forum/index.php?/...i-addon-forum/ kannattaisi kysyä, siellä on monia mappien sun muitten repainttien ja bussien modaajia, he osaisivat varmasti auttaa.

----------


## Karosa

> Itsekkin haluisin noita moderneja busseja nähdä OMSI:ssa. Scala voisi olla aika kiva ja vaikkapa Volvo 8700LE. Wiima K202 voisi olla myös aika klassikko siihen. Mutta mitä itse olen noilta foorumeilta lukenut niin aika vaikeata se on tehdä. Mappien teko on jo paljon helpompaa.
> 
> PS. Knightrider, oletko saanut vinkkejä siihen sinun HSL-repaint ongelmaan? Tuolta http://aussiex.org/forum/index.php?/...i-addon-forum/ kannattaisi kysyä, siellä on monia mappien sun muitten repainttien ja bussien modaajia, he osaisivat varmasti auttaa.


Nooooooh, katoppa mitä me saamme jossain vaiheessa  :Wink: ..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzINO...eature=related

Äänet kunnolla tuohon:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HH4XL3UYvPY

Ja nämä ois kyl kivat joo:

http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallis...uvat/vt471.jpg
http://kuva1.kuvablogi.com/iso/img3089622.jpg
http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallis...uvat/vt515.jpg
tai 1-Lehtisellä etu-ovella:
http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallis...uvat/vt521.jpg

----------


## 034

OMSIN virallisilta sivuilta ei löytynyt järjestelmävaatimuksia lainkaan. Onko tullut myyntiin muualle verkkokauppoihin kuin Amatzoniin? Tuskimpa kotimaisista löytyy..

----------


## zige94

> OMSIN virallisilta sivuilta ei löytynyt järjestelmävaatimuksia lainkaan. Onko tullut myyntiin muualle verkkokauppoihin kuin Amatzoniin? Tuskimpa kotimaisista löytyy..


Ei ole kotimaisissa näkynyt. Ja noita järjestelmävaatimuksia on aika hankala kertoa kyllä koska suurimmaksi osaksi riippuu ihan mapista mitä pelaat... Itselläni AMD Phenom N930 2.00ghz neliydinprossu ja ati radeon hd 5650 eikä silti meinaa tehot riittää vaikka melkeinpä kaikki muut pelit ja simulaattorit pyörii sujuvasti. On itselläni sellaisiakin mappeja jotka sentään toimivat täydellisesti, mutta sitten on kuitenkin ne kaikki kivoimmat joihin ei tehot meinaa riittää.

----------


## 034

Niimpä niin  :Smile:  No siinä mielessä en tätä peliä haaveile. Ei aikoinaan Vbusikaan ei toiminut.

----------


## Veh

Olen tämän pelin nähnyt yhdessä kotimaisessa. Harmi vaa et kone ei jaksa pyörittää isoimpia ja kivoimpia mappeja. Kuten mainittiin jo  :Smile: 

P.S Linkki pelikauppaan. Tässä

----------


## Karosa

Kaverit kattokaas mitä on tarjolla City Bus Simulaattoriin:


Latauslinkki:
http://data.hu/get/2696688/Ikarus_EAG_E94.02.rar

Tähän kun vääntää oman värityksen nii hyvä tulee:

----------


## Wiima sen pitää olla

> Kaverit kattokaas mitä on tarjolla City Bus Simulaattoriin


Hieno on :Very Happy: , mutta harmi kun takaovia ei voi käyttää.


Löysin muuten OMSIn foorumilta järjestelmävaatimukset

Minimi:

Operating system: Windows XP/Vista/7
CPU: 2,6 GHz
RAM: 2 GB
Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce® or ATI Radeon®, minimum 256 MB, DirectX 9.0c or higher
HDD: 4 GB free space


Suositeltu:

Operating system: Windows XP/Vista/7
CPU: AMD Phenom II® or Intel Core 2® or other Dual/Quad Core CPU, 3 GHz
RAM: 4 GB
Graphics: ATI HD 5700 series or equivalent NVIDIA model, DirectX 9.0c or higher

http://omnibussimulator.forumieren.c...m-requirements
Täällä lisätietoa ja keskustelua asiasta

----------


## Karosa

Mun mielest etu ja keskiovet toimii muttei takaovi..  :Very Happy:

----------


## sm3

> Nytten kun nämä uudet Volvot tulevat, osaako joku tehdä näitä modeja OMSI:in? Ois ihan kiva jos joku osais. 
> Mulla on Ikarus 415, enkä osaa ees HSL-värejä tehä siihen et jos joku vois nii oisin kiitollinen.
> 
> 
> _PS. sm3, mites sun h82 reitti edistyy?_


Huonosti edistyy. Mutta 6.1 alkaen voi jo ruveta edistymään ripeämmin.  :Wink: 

Odotan tätä: http://aussiex.org/forum/index.php?/...torway-routes/ Laajennan tuota sitten kun se julkaistaan.

Voin kyllä tehdä pahimpaan hätään jonkin osittain fikitiisen maaseutu reitin. Paikat todellisia oikeiden etäsyyksien päässä mutta kaikki muu on keksittyä, koska 1:1 tien tekeminen on hermojen päälle käyvää pitemmän päälle.  :Crying or Very sad:  Ehdotuksia? Mielellään jokin lyhyt ja mukava maalaisreitti. Teen siitä Tilausajo teemaisen, joten sen ei tarvitse olla mikään oikeasti olemassa oleva linja.

----------


## Karosa

> Huonosti edistyy. Mutta 6.1 alkaen voi jo ruveta edistymään ripeämmin. 
> 
> Odotan tätä: http://aussiex.org/forum/index.php?/...torway-routes/ Laajennan tuota sitten kun se julkaistaan.
> 
> Voin kyllä tehdä pahimpaan hätään jonkin osittain fikitiisen maaseutu reitin. Paikat todellisia oikeiden etäsyyksien päässä mutta kaikki muu on keksittyä, koska 1:1 tien tekeminen on hermojen päälle käyvää pitemmän päälle.  Ehdotuksia? Mielellään jokin lyhyt ja mukava maalaisreitti. Teen siitä Tilausajo teemaisen, joten sen ei tarvitse olla mikään oikeasti olemassa oleva linja.


Itse luin kanssa eilen tuota, eli Joulukuun alussa voisi valmistua, voisitko vaihtaa btw linjanumeron vaikka 615 tai jotain.. ?  :Very Happy: 

EDIT: Mikä tää 6.1 päivämäärä on?

----------


## zige94

Tässä joillekkin herkkua  :Wink: 

Eli ulospäin aukeavat ovet D92:een  :Smile: 

http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/omsi+plug+doors+1.jpg
http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/omsi+plug+doors+2.jpg
http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/omsi+plug+doors+3.jpg

Täältä lisää + video: http://aussiex.org/forum/index.php?/...y-this-script/

Kunnia scriptin tekijälle nimimerkillä midtown (ei tältä foorumilta).

HUOM! Repaint on kaverini tekemä, täältä käyttäjä Karosa ! Kiitokset hänelle siitä  :Smile: 

---------- Viesti lisätty 14.11.2011 kello 0:50 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu 13.11.2011 kello 20:33 ----------




> Odotan tätä: http://aussiex.org/forum/index.php?/...torway-routes/ Laajennan tuota sitten kun se julkaistaan.





> Itse luin kanssa eilen tuota, eli Joulukuun alussa voisi valmistua


Eipä tuu joulukuun alussa. Mapin tekijä kertoi aussiex.orgin OMSI-foorumilla että on saanut uuden vauvan, joten hänen aikansa omsin kanssa tippuu 25tunnista viikossa n. 2tuntiin viikossa. Kaikki hänen projektinsa siirtyvät seuraavan vuoden puolelle, joten tuota ei kannata vähään aikaan odotella. Mutta uusia busseja olisi tulossa paljonkin, näitä "moderneja". Youtubenesta ja viralliselta omsi foorumilta löytyy monia. 5.12. julkaistaan yksi, en muista nyt mikä se oli... Joku on myös tekemässä MB:n Citaroa, Renault Agora, Scanian Citywideä ja Omniexpressiä  :Smile:  Myös Volvo 8700LE on tekeillä, tästä ei ole varmuutta onko kuollut projekti vai eii... Näitä odotellassa  :Wink:

----------


## Karosa

Tein myös EB-väritteisen (ex-HSL) auton OMSI:in.. :
http://tinypic.com/r/j7aj49/5

----------


## sm3

> Eipä tuu joulukuun alussa. Mapin tekijä kertoi aussiex.orgin OMSI-foorumilla että on saanut uuden vauvan, joten hänen aikansa omsin kanssa tippuu 25tunnista viikossa n. 2tuntiin viikossa. Kaikki hänen projektinsa siirtyvät seuraavan vuoden puolelle, joten tuota ei kannata vähään aikaan odotella. Mutta uusia busseja olisi tulossa paljonkin, näitä "moderneja". Youtubenesta ja viralliselta omsi foorumilta löytyy monia. 5.12. julkaistaan yksi, en muista nyt mikä se oli... Joku on myös tekemässä MB:n Citaroa, Renault Agora, Scanian Citywideä ja Omniexpressiä  Myös Volvo 8700LE on tekeillä, tästä ei ole varmuutta onko kuollut projekti vai eii... Näitä odotellassa


Saisko linkkiä noihin bussi projekteihin. Omniexpress kiinnostaa suuresti.  :Very Happy: 

Busseja:

Volvo7700:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_7CL...eature=related
MB 0405 Camo U10001S:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFLqE5JVrMs

Vaihteistoja:

Scania Opticruise 4:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CY1cyOHmjI

----------


## Joonas Pio

Mitäs sanotte tästä?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Karosa

> Saisko linkkiä noihin bussi projekteihin. Omniexpress kiinnostaa suuresti. 
> 
> Busseja:
> 
> Volvo7700:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_7CL...eature=related
> MB 0405 Camo U10001S:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFLqE5JVrMs
> 
> ...


Tähän joudun sanomaan että Zige ymmärsi sanojani väärin, sanoin että olisi mukava jos sais OmniExpressin ja Citywiden tähän..  :Very Happy: 





> Mitäs sanotte tästä?


Mikäs tossa itsetehdyssä, siitä vaan leikkaaamaan vanhasta bussista ratti, keskelle reikä ja teipillä kiinni  :Very Happy: 

Mutta ei vedä vertoja tälle:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EaPX..._order&list=UL


Renault Agora:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzMEq...eature=related

MB Citaro II:
http://omnibussimulator.forumieren.c...rating-project

Man Lion's City:
http://omnibussimulator.forumieren.c...man-lions-city

----------


## Wiima sen pitää olla

> Tässä joillekkin herkkua 
> 
> Eli ulospäin aukeavat ovet D92:een


Mahtavaa :Very Happy: . Nyt kun saisi vielä silleen, että vain takaovet aukeavat ulospäin

----------


## zige94

> Mahtavaa. Nyt kun saisi vielä silleen, että vain takaovet aukeavat ulospäin


Jep. Olen kysellyt tähän scriptiä yheltä foorumilta, saa nähdä jaksaako joku nähdä vaivaa tämän eteen. Olen myös pyytänyt scriptiä että D92:n saisi manuaaliset ovet.

----------


## Wiima sen pitää olla

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oke5t...eature=related

En oo kokeillu, mutta kelpaisiko?  :Very Happy:

----------


## zige94

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oke5t...eature=related
> 
> En oo kokeillu, mutta kelpaisiko?


Hmm... Niitten pitäis nousta etuovesta... :o Muuten olisi hyvä kyllä  :Very Happy:

----------


## Wiima sen pitää olla

> Hmm... Niitten pitäis nousta etuovesta


Aivan, joo en ite olis huomannu tuota yksityiskohtaa

----------


## Karosa

Mercedes-benz Citaron julkaisupäivä lähestyy ja lähestyy.. HSL-väritys luvassa.


http://omnibussimulator.forumieren.c...rating-project

----------


## Wiima sen pitää olla

Onko joku sattumoisin kokeillut Bad Kinzauta? On muuten mahtava mappi :Very Happy: 

http://omnibussimulator.forumieren.c...-bad-kinzau-20

----------


## zige94

> Onko joku sattumoisin kokeillut Bad Kinzauta? On muuten mahtava mappi
> 
> http://omnibussimulator.forumieren.c...-bad-kinzau-20


On tullut kokeiltua ja pelattua oikein urakalla!  :Smile:  Toinen ihan ykkösmappi on Scunthorpe V3! http://aussiex.org/forum/index.php?/...ps-scunthorpe/

----------


## Wiima sen pitää olla

> Toinen ihan ykkösmappi on Scunthorpe V3! http://aussiex.org/forum/index.php?/...ps-scunthorpe/


Näyttää hienolta, täytyypi kokeilla :Very Happy:

----------


## Knightrider

Niille, joiden koneet eivät pyöritä suuria karttoja tyydyttävällä tahdilla, on tarjolla nyt Maple Leaf Boulevard!
Taso on tehty varta vasten matalasuoritteisia tietokoneita ajatellen, mutta laatua ei ole karsittu ja kartta on kohtuusuuri.
Pisin linja taisi olla 20-30 min/sivu kieppeillä.
http://aussiex.org/forum/index.php?/...eaf-boulevard/

Kartta vaatii Canadian Money Modin (ilmainen) joka muuttaa pelin rahat vain tämän kartan osalta kanadalaisiksi dollareiksi.

----------


## zige94

> Näyttää hienolta, täytyypi kokeilla


Kokeile ihmeessä. Tuo on ihan mahtava mappi. Pisin linja 31A ja 32A ovat rengaslinjoja, n. tunnin/kierros. 31A/32A ajetaan arki- ja lauantai-iltaisin klo 18alkaen ja sunnuntaisin koko päivän korvaten tuolloin muut linjat (nämä kaksi linjaa kattaa melkein koko mapin). Linjoja tässä mapissa ovat 6, 9, 10, 11, 12, 31, 31A, 32, 32A, 33, 34, 37 ja 38, eli linjoja riittää. Paljon liikenneympyröitä, välillä tilavia tietä, välillä kapeita katuja. Hieno mappi kokonaisuudessaan. Yksi suosikeistani, tänäänkin tuli vietettyä n. 5tuntia tämän mapin seurassa.

----------


## Karosa

Julkaisen myöhemmin tänään jokaisen firman HSL-värityksen tuohon MAN_SD202 D92:hen että on ainakin varaa valita oma tallisi sieltä.

EDIT: Myös Mercedes-Benz o405:seen monia värityksiä.

----------


## Wiima sen pitää olla

> Kokeile ihmeessä. Tuo on ihan mahtava mappi.


Mahtaako vaatia ihan järjettömät tehot koneelta?




> Julkaisen myöhemmin tänään jokaisen firman HSL-värityksen tuohon MAN_SD202 D92:hen että on ainakin varaa valita oma tallisi sieltä.


Uskallanko pyytää Tampereen tilaajaväritystä :Very Happy: 




> Niille, joiden koneet eivät pyöritä suuria karttoja tyydyttävällä tahdilla, on tarjolla nyt Maple Leaf Boulevard!


Joo, hieno mappi, kun kerran kokeilin ja se jopa toimii mun koneella :Very Happy:

----------


## Karosa

> Mahtaako vaatia ihan järjettömät tehot koneelta?
> 
> 
> 
> Uskallanko pyytää Tampereen tilaajaväritystä
> 
> 
> 
> Joo, hieno mappi, kun kerran kokeilin ja se jopa toimii mun koneella


Juu, voin tehdä sen sulle.  :Smile:

----------


## Wiima sen pitää olla

> Juu, voin tehdä sen sulle.


No mutta sehän olisi hienoa, sais vähän paikallistakin väriä liikkumaan :Very Happy:

----------


## Karosa

Värityksien julkaisu siirtyy 30.11 Päivälle.

Syy: Löysin muutamia virheitä niistä ja korjailen niitä tässä.

+ TKL-Tilaajaväritys. ( Edistyy [75%]: http://i42.tinypic.com/2n7o238.png )
+ EB-väritys (Veolia) + (Pohjolan Liikenne)

-----------

Tulossa Jokeri-väritys Mercedes-Benz o405:seen (Ei ole valmis):
http://i39.tinypic.com/3343v44.jpg

-----------

Kuvia:

EB:

Veolia Transport & Pohjolan Liikenne: 
http://i39.tinypic.com/a3h2ko.png

HSL:

Helsingin Bussiliikenne & Åbergin Linja:
http://i42.tinypic.com/25f2drl.png

Nobina Finland & Veolia Transport:
http://i40.tinypic.com/10eocg9.png

Westendin Linja & Pohjolan Liikenne:
http://i41.tinypic.com/mvj5hd.png

Jokainen väritys sisältää siniset ovikaiteet, penkit tms. Lippulaite on värjätty siniseksi + lisätty HSL-logo, Metrolehtiä jne.

*(Huomio!: Texture-kansiossa on tiedosto nimeltä D92_N.bmp (IBIS-laite). Älä lisää sitä Texture-kansioon jos sinulla ei ole LCD-näyttömodausta!)*

Krediitit:

Knightrider - Westendin Linjan värityksen tekijä. (Korjasin joitain asioita siitä)
Itse en ota krediittejä.

----------


## Karosa

*MAN_SD202*

*HSL-ALUE:*

Helsingin Bussiliikenne:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YLAS4C04

Nobina Finland:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=M3WSPI5T

Veolia Transport:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=EBRECJEJ

Pohjolan Liikenne:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1E2B4TTY

Westendin Linja:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=T5P0WOR9

Åbergin Linja:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=J8I0NZWJ

---------------

*TKL-ALUE:*

Väino Paunu:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=C0ZB8J2D

---------------

*EB:*

Veolia Transport:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZK1PB4OB

Pohjolan Liikenne:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NV45S718

---------------

*Huomio! Jokaisen värityksen kansiossa on D92_N.bmp-niminen tiedosto. Älä missään nimessä lisää sitä ellei sinulla ole LCD-näyttömodausta!*

----------


## Wiima sen pitää olla

Joo, kyllä tuo zigen mainitsema Scunthorpe-mappi on kyllä loistava, ei voi muuta sanoa :Very Happy: .

Ja Karosalle kiitoksia värityksistä, kokeilin sitä Paunun väritystä, mutta syystä tai toisesta ei toimi päiväsaikaan.

----------


## zige94

> Joo, kyllä tuo zigen mainitsema Scunthorpe-mappi on kyllä loistava, ei voi muuta sanoa.


Jep  :Smile:  Mun lempimappi muutenkin  :Wink:  Etenkin nuo "ajosarjat" ovat mahtavia! Ei ole aikataulut niinkuin yleensä mapeissa on ollut et pelkkää yhtää linjaa vaan sieltä valitsee mitä ajosarjaa ajaa ja sitten se linja vaihtelee 2-3linjan välillä. Muillekkin, kannattaa kokeilla!  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

Mac-koneille on Mac App Storessa sellainen kuin Bus Driver. Viiden euron hinnalla ihan kelpo peli.

----------


## Karosa

> Mac-koneille on Mac App Storessa sellainen kuin Bus Driver. Viiden euron hinnalla ihan kelpo peli.


Tuohan on ihan "mestiskamaa" En maksaisi edes euroa tuosta pelistä, itse oon pelannut tuon testiversion verran..

----------


## Knightrider

> Mac-koneille on Mac App Storessa sellainen kuin Bus Driver. Viiden euron hinnalla ihan kelpo peli.


Itse ostin joskus Gold-version: peliin kyllästyi suht nopeasti, sillä se oli hyvinkin arcade-tyyppinen? eikä lähelläkään simulaattoria. Toisaalta kyllä sitä välillä oli ihan kiva pelata - kunnes hankin Bus-Simulator 2009:n. OMSI on kuitenkin ehdottomasti paras - eikö Mac-koneille saa Windowsia ns. virtuaalikäyttöjärjestelmänä?

----------


## Wiima sen pitää olla

> Eikö Mac-koneille saa Windowsia ns. virtuaalikäyttöjärjestelmänä?


Kyllä saa sellaisen ohjelman kuin Virtual PC:
http://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/6078/virtual-pc

Tässä on vain se tylsä puoli, että Windows pitää asentaa erikseen (ainakin Windows-alustoille tarkoitetussa versiossa).


Mutta kyllähän tuo Bus Driver on hieno peli. Siihen vaan ei oikein ole lisäsisältöä(lainkaan?).

----------


## Karosa

> Kyllä saa sellaisen ohjelman kuin Virtual PC:
> http://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/6078/virtual-pc
> 
> Tässä on vain se tylsä puoli, että Windows pitää asentaa erikseen (ainakin Windows-alustoille tarkoitetussa versiossa).
> 
> 
> Mutta kyllähän tuo Bus Driver on hieno peli. Siihen vaan ei oikein ole lisäsisältöä(lainkaan?).


Ei saa ei. Enkä kyllä menisi takuuseen tuosta lausunnosta 



> Bus Driver on hieno peli.

----------


## zige94

> Ei saa ei. Enkä kyllä menisi takuuseen tuosta lausunnosta


Tästä kuitenkin on kysymys, jos en ole väärin ymmärtänyt. http://www.busdrivergame.com/ 
Kun tuo tuli, niin ihastuin tuohon peliin, oli siihen aikaan kaikkein parhain saatavilla oleva, vaikka olikin aika arcade -tyylinen kyllä. Sitten tuli CBS 2010 ja nyt sitten OMSI. Mutta kyllä tuo Bus Driver oli mahtava peli, ja tuo pistesysteemi ja aikataulussa pysyminenkin ja muut liikennerikkomukset tms. olivat hyvin toteutettuja.

----------


## Wiima sen pitää olla

No joo, Bus Driver oli aikanaan paras, kun piti valita sen ja Bus Simulator 2008:n välillä.
Kyllähän Bus Driveria pystyy pelaan silloin tällöin, kun ei vaadi niin paljon tehoa koneelta :Very Happy:

----------


## Eki62

> Jep  Mun lempimappi muutenkin  Etenkin nuo "ajosarjat" ovat mahtavia! Ei ole aikataulut niinkuin yleensä mapeissa on ollut et pelkkää yhtää linjaa vaan sieltä valitsee mitä ajosarjaa ajaa ja sitten se linja vaihtelee 2-3linjan välillä. Muillekkin, kannattaa kokeilla!


Itsellä  on ladattuna tämä mappi. Ongelma on siinä että, en saa matkustajia nousemaan kyytiin. Mikä teksi pitänee laittaa numeron lisäksi linjakilpeen? Mistä muuten löytyy linkkejä josta voi ladata lisää kartoja tämän sivuston lisäksi: http://www.omsi.cz/index.php?strana=down-modely
Muutehan tämä OMSI on varmaan markkinoiden parhain linja-autosimulaattori.

----------


## zige94

> Itsellä  on ladattuna tämä mappi. Ongelma on siinä että, en saa matkustajia nousemaan kyytiin. Mikä teksi pitänee laittaa numeron lisäksi linjakilpeen? Mistä muuten löytyy linkkejä josta voi ladata lisää kartoja tämän sivuston lisäksi: http://www.omsi.cz/index.php?strana=down-modely
> Muutehan tämä OMSI on varmaan markkinoiden parhain linja-autosimulaattori.


Päätepysäkin nimi tietty. Sen perusteella matkustajat oikeastaan bussiin astuvat. Linjanumero voi olla mitä tahansa, määränpää pitää olla oikein. Yleensä määränpää löytyy Aikataulua katsomalla ihan siellä ylärivillä, tai jos ei löyty täsmäävää vaihtoehtoa listasta niin sitten voi katsoa myös viimeisen pysäkin nimeä, ja valita sen mukaan.

Linkkejä: http://aussiex.org/forum/index.php?/...i-addon-forum/ <--erinomainen foorumi, sitä kannattaa seurailla niin pysyy "pelin mukana".
sitten tietysti virallinen omsi -foorumi, täällä häiritsee kovasta se että todella moni puhuu Saksaa ja kirjottaa lisäosiensa kuvaukset Saksaksi, tiedä sitten mitä mappi sisältää etc. http://omnibussimulator.forumieren.c...ddon-downloads

----------


## Karosa

Hoksasin juuri kuinka saa MAN_D92 jne väritykset näkymään yöllä, lataan uudelleen uudet väritykset huomenna.

----------


## zige94

Kuva kertoo oleellisen  :Smile: 



Näyttää myös pysäkillä ollessaan linjanumeron sekä määränpään. Päätepysäkillä näytössä näkyy "Päätepysäkki".

Scriptin on tehnyt toiselta foorumilta käyttäjä bastIde, suomennokset tein itse.

----------


## Karosa

Tuli tehtyä Lentokenttä-väritys..
kuva

----------


## Eki62

Mihin kansioon Bad Kinzau mappi pitää ladata? En saa sitä toimimaan. Kun käynnistän niin antaa  virhe ilmoituksen. Tuo Scunthorpe-mappi on kyllä todella hyvä!

----------


## zige94

> Mihin kansioon Bad Kinzau mappi pitää ladata? En saa sitä toimimaan. Kun käynnistän niin antaa  virhe ilmoituksen. Tuo Scunthorpe-mappi on kyllä todella hyvä!


Samaa paikkaan kuin muutkin, eli mapsiin, sit jos siellä on tietty .hof-filut nii ne Vehiclessii ja sceneryobjectit samannimiseen kansioon jne.

----------


## Eki62

> Samaa paikkaan kuin muutkin, eli mapsiin, sit jos siellä on tietty .hof-filut nii ne Vehiclessii ja sceneryobjectit samannimiseen kansioon jne.


Ei vain onnistu. Antaa tälläisen virheilmoituksen : Situation maps/Bad Kinzau/ laststn.osn could not be load.

----------


## zige94

> Ei vain onnistu. Antaa tälläisen virheilmoituksen : Situation maps/Bad Kinzau/ laststn.osn could not be load.


Kaikki on silloin oikein, mutta valitset pelin alussa "load map without bus" tai jokin vastaava. Se ei löydä viimeksi tallennettua tilannetta, joten silloin tuo ratkaisee ongelman.

----------


## Eki62

> Kaikki on silloin oikein, mutta valitset pelin alussa "load map without bus" tai jokin vastaava. Se ei löydä viimeksi tallennettua tilannetta, joten silloin tuo ratkaisee ongelman.


Tein niinkuin sanoit ja ei vain toimi. Nyt tuli tälläinen ilmoitus: Zugriffsverletzung bei adresse 004EDAC8 in modul Omsi.exe. lesen von Adresse 000000018 ja kun yritän päästä pelistä pois tuon ilmoituksen jälkeen niin tulle tälläinen teksti E/A- Fehler 32?
Harmittaa kun ei pääse pelaamaan hyvää mappia. Samoin ongelmaa tuottaa ostettu mappi Newcastle Pro jossa ei tule vuoronumeroita lainkaan. Maple Leaf Boulevard mappiakaan en onnistu samaan toimimaan. Sen sijaan NEWCASTLE - "1985 West Express Routes" 1.0 mappi toimii erittäin hyvin.

----------


## zige94

> Tein niinkuin sanoit ja ei vain toimi. Nyt tuli tälläinen ilmoitus: Zugriffsverletzung bei adresse 004EDAC8 in modul Omsi.exe. lesen von Adresse 000000018 ja kun yritän päästä pelistä pois tuon ilmoituksen jälkeen niin tulle tälläinen teksti E/A- Fehler 32?
> Harmittaa kun ei pääse pelaamaan hyvää mappia. Samoin ongelmaa tuottaa ostettu mappi Newcastle Pro jossa ei tule vuoronumeroita lainkaan. Maple Leaf Boulevard mappiakaan en onnistu samaan toimimaan. Sen sijaan NEWCASTLE - "1985 West Express Routes" 1.0 mappi toimii erittäin hyvin.


Sieltä puuttuu sitten selkeästi jotain... Teeppä tunnukset sinne Aussiex -foorumille ja kysy siellä apua, tee vaikka ihan oma viestiketju "General discussion" kohtaan. Siellä he varmasti auttavat, ja pystyvät lähettämään sinulle tarvittaessa puuttuvat filut.

----------


## Eki62

> Helsingistä Vantaalle ja Lahteen:  
> 
> http://aussiex.org/forum/index.php?/...torway-routes/


Mistäs tämän mapin voi muuten ladata vai onko se kesken eräinen projekti vielä? OMSIIn on muuten ladattavissa ihan uusi bussi Marcopolo Torino GV 1.0. http://aussiex.org/forum/index.php?/...olo-torino-gv/
Eilen kokeilin sitä Tropical City mapissa. Muuten oli ihan hyvä mutta ei jaksanut kunnolla nousta lentokentältä kaupunkiin tulevan pikatien mäkeä.

----------


## zige94

> Mistäs tämän mapin voi muuten ladata vai onko se kesken eräinen projekti vielä? OMSIIn on muuten ladattavissa ihan uusi bussi Marcopolo Torino GV 1.0. http://aussiex.org/forum/index.php?/...olo-torino-gv/
> Eilen kokeilin sitä Tropical City mapissa. Muuten oli ihan hyvä mutta ei jaksanut kunnolla nousta lentokentältä kaupunkiin tulevan pikatien mäkeä.


Ei ole vielä valmis... Olikohan joskus tammikuun loppupuolella valmistumisaika.

----------


## Karosa

Tässä olis uusimmat väritykset korjattuina..

EB, Paunu ja Lentokenttä-väritys.
Kuva
Kuva

----------


## bussifriikki

Aika nätiltä vaikuttaa tää simulaattori. Itekin haluisin kokeilla mutta on kai vaan windowsille?

----------


## zige94

> Aika nätiltä vaikuttaa tää simulaattori. Itekin haluisin kokeilla mutta on kai vaan windowsille?


Kyllä, Windowssille. Sinulla ilmeisesti Mac? Niihinhän saa kuitenkin Windows Emulaattorin.

----------


## Wiima sen pitää olla

Onko kukaan kokeillut tällaista Volvo 7700:sta?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7BfL...eature=related

Vaikka beta onkin, mutta ainakin jotain uutta :Very Happy:

----------


## zige94

> Onko kukaan kokeillut tällaista Volvo 7700:sta?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7BfL...eature=related
> 
> Vaikka beta onkin, mutta ainakin jotain uutta


On kokeiltu, itse en saanut sitä edes liikkeellä, foorumin jäsen nimimerkillä Karosa kuulemma sai. Hieno on ulkoapäin, mutta sisältä reilusti keskeneräinen, itse en tykännyt sillä ajaa (muutenkaan vaikka liikkeelle ei edes lähtenyt). Ootetaan kunnes pääsee beta-vaiheesta pois  :Smile:

----------


## Wiima sen pitää olla

No itse sain sen ainakin liikkeelle, mutta joo sisältä aivan keskeneräinen. Muuten hieno.

----------


## Karosa

Eli yksikerroksinen MAN NL202 on julkaistu. Tämä on aivan mahtava linja-autoksi.
Linkki: http://omnibussimulator.de/forum/ind...&threadID=1066

kuva

----------


## Eki62

> Eli yksikerroksinen MAN NL202 on julkaistu. Tämä on aivan mahtava linja-autoksi.
> Linkki: http://omnibussimulator.de/forum/ind...&threadID=1066
> 
> kuva


Mikäs minulla menee pieleen kun, latasin bussin niin näkyy vain valkoisena? Kun taas  Jelcz M121 MB bussin lataus onnistus hyvin.

----------


## Karosa

> Mikäs minulla menee pieleen kun, latasin bussin niin näkyy vain valkoisena? Kun taas  Jelcz M121 MB bussin lataus onnistus hyvin.


Valitse sieltä valikosta itsellesi väri.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eki62

> Valitse sieltä valikosta itsellesi väri.


Siellä valikossa näkyy minulla vain valkoinen eli lukee white. Myös Ikarus 415 lataamisen kanssa on ongelmia. Se ilmestyy valikkoon mutta sen jälkeen antaa virhe ilmoituksen ja peli jumittuu. busseja muuten peliin löytyy?

----------


## Karosa

> Siellä valikossa näkyy minulla vain valkoinen eli lukee white. Myös Ikarus 415 lataamisen kanssa on ongelmia. Se ilmestyy valikkoon mutta sen jälkeen antaa virhe ilmoituksen ja peli jumittuu. busseja muuten peliin löytyy?


Jospa uploadaan koko pelini? Siinä saat samalla muita bonareita?

----------


## Eki62

> Jospa uploadaan koko pelini? Siinä saat samalla muita bonareita?


Sain toimimaan tuon bussin. Karosa 415 kanssa edeleen ongelmia.

----------


## Karosa

Tänä vuonna tulossa vielä aidompi bussisimulaattori:

----------


## Karosa

HelB tuli tehtyä..
kuva

----------


## Knightrider

> Tänä vuonna tulossa vielä aidompi bussisimulaattori:
> [video]


Olenkin odottanut TML:n vastaiskua, hienolta näyttää.. Toivottavasti vaan ei sensuroida autonmerkkejä, kuten ratista on kadonnut valmistajan logo..



> HelB tuli tehtyä..


Väritys istuu kuvaan kuin valettu!

----------


## sm3

Minulta on turha odottaa mitään uutta OMSI:iin, koska ei suoraan sanottuna oikein kiinnosta. Lähetin yhdelle foorumilaiselle maisemattoman h80:sen reitin, joskus taannoin. Hän voi linkittää sen tänne halutessaan, itse en jaksa nyt. Sitä saa muokata ja laajentaa sitten vapaasti. 

Ehkä joskus jaksan taas aloittaa uudelleen.

----------


## Knightrider

Tässähän tämä:
http://www.mediafire.com/?ra5c6t39p9rxdrg

Mitenköhän Finland Express edistyy, tietääkö kukaan?

----------


## sm3

> Tässähän tämä:
> http://www.mediafire.com/?ra5c6t39p9rxdrg
> 
> Mitenköhän Finland Express edistyy, tietääkö kukaan?


Kiitos, nopeasta toiminnasta!  :Smile:  

Tekijä pitää lomaa perheen lisäyksen johdosta.

Sisällytä myös lähettämäni korjaus paketti tuohon, niin toimii muillakin, tai lähetät tänne sen version joka sinulla on koneellasi ja joka toimii.

----------


## Knightrider

> Kiitos, nopeasta toiminnasta!  
> 
> Tekijä pitää lomaa perheen lisäyksen johdosta.


Onnea!



> Sisällytä myös lähettämäni korjaus paketti tuohon, niin toimii muillakin, tai lähetät tänne sen version joka sinulla on koneellasi ja joka toimii.


Kyseessä on toimiva versio.

----------


## sm3

> Onnea!
> 
> Kyseessä on toimiva versio.


Jaa, ei minulla toiminut suoraan mutta toivotaan että toisilla toimii.

----------


## Knightrider

> Jaa, ei minulla toiminut suoraan mutta toivotaan että toisilla toimii.


Karosalla toimi aikatauluineen päivineen, mutta kotiin päästyäni kopioin mapin+tiedostot suoraan Omsi-kansiosta vielä.

----------


## Eki62

> Karosalla toimi aikatauluineen päivineen, mutta kotiin päästyäni kopioin mapin+tiedostot suoraan Omsi-kansiosta vielä.


Mappi toimii muuten hyvin mutta minulta puuttuvat rakennukset. Mistä muuten tuon Karosan voi ladata?

----------


## sm3

> Mappi toimii muuten hyvin mutta minulta puuttuvat rakennukset. Mistä muuten tuon Karosan voi ladata?


 :Laughing:  Ne rakennukset saat näkyviin siten että valitset haluamasi puun tai rakennuksen objekti valikosta ja sijoitat sen oikealle paikalleen. Muuta keinoa ei ole. Siinä kun ei ollut puita eikä rakennuksia alunperinkään, niin ei niitä ole nyttenkään ellei joku niitä lisää  :Smile: .

----------


## Knightrider

> Ne rakennukset saat näkyviin siten että valitset haluamasi puun tai rakennuksen objekti valikosta ja sijoitat sen oikealle paikalleen. Muuta keinoa ei ole. Siinä kun ei ollut puita eikä rakennuksia alunperinkään, niin ei niitä ole nyttenkään ellei joku niitä lisää .


Multa ja Karosalta on tulossa maisemoitu versio myöhemmin, ensin se pitäisi tehdä. Ja jos nyt kumminkaan jollakin ei toimi, tässä mappi uudestaan.

----------


## sm3

> Multa ja Karosalta on tulossa maisemoitu versio myöhemmin, ensin se pitäisi tehdä. Ja jos nyt kumminkaan jollakin ei toimi, tässä mappi uudestaan.


Teettetkö kokonaan uuden vai maisemoitteko tuon minun versioni? Minulla kaatui tuo maisemointi tosiaan tuohon että maisemoitu versio oli tulossa mutta sen tekeminen olisi vain pitänyt aloittaa joskus. 

Ja Eki652:lle: 
Täältä saa busseja

----------


## Eki62

Hei mikä tiedosto pitää olla jolla saa aikataulut näkyviin.

Mulla on muutamissa kartoissa kuvassa näkyvä ongelma. Linja numero on mutta Tourin kohdalle ei tule mitään numeroa?

----------


## zige94

Joko sulla on joku tiedosto asennettu väärään paikkaan, aikataulu filu puuttuu kokonaan tai linja ei liikennöi siihen aikaan.

----------


## Eki62

> Joko sulla on joku tiedosto asennettu väärään paikkaan, aikataulu filu puuttuu kokonaan tai linja ei liikennöi siihen aikaan.


Mikähän se joku tiedosto voisi olla nimeltään? Samoin aikataulu filu tiedosto englanniksi. Tämä ongelma esiintyy muutamissa kartoissa.

----------


## Palomaa

Vaikuttaa mielenkiintoiselta peliltä, paljonkohan mahtaa olla hintaa moiselle ja mistä saisi mahdollisesti ostettua?

----------


## zige94

> Vaikuttaa mielenkiintoiselta peliltä, paljonkohan mahtaa olla hintaa moiselle ja mistä saisi mahdollisesti ostettua?


Suomesta ei varmaan mistään kaupasta löydy, mutta aerosoftilta saa nettiversion tai boksiversion tilattua, 29,99e + toimituskulut.

Huomasinpa muuten että tuolla on saatavilla v1.02... Mistä lähtien tuollainen versio on ollut?

----------


## sm3

> Suomesta ei varmaan mistään kaupasta löydy, mutta aerosoftilta saa nettiversion tai boksiversion tilattua, 29,99e + toimituskulut.
> 
> Huomasinpa muuten että tuolla on saatavilla v1.02... Mistä lähtien tuollainen versio on ollut?


Version 1.01 tuo asennusohjelma kuitenkin asentaa. v1.02 ei ole vielä edes julkaistu.

----------


## Palomaa

Kiitos tiedosta. Juuri ostin tuon pelin.. Ei muuta kuin asentamaan..
Aika nopeasti saa tuon pelin käsiinsä kun on maksanut :O

----------


## zige94

> Version 1.01 tuo asennusohjelma kuitenkin asentaa. v1.02 ei ole vielä edes julkaistu.


Selvä, oli jonkun näppäilyvirhe ilmeisesti vain.

http://aussiex.org/forum/index.php?/...f-electrified/ <--Tuossa muuten juuri julkaistu erinomainen mappi. Sähköinen bussijärjestelmä, pelkkiä sähköbusseja. Kannattaa testata, ei pitäisi olla edes kovin raskas.

----------


## Palomaa

Täytyypä kokeilla.. Mites noitten linja-autojen kanssa, mahdollisuus modaamiseen/värityksien luontiin?

----------


## sm3

> Täytyypä kokeilla.. Mites noitten linja-autojen kanssa, mahdollisuus modaamiseen/värityksien luontiin?


Tutustu näihin, niin saat käsitystä OMSI:n mahdollisuuksista: 

http://www.omnibussimulator.de/e-simulator.htm
http://www.omnibussimulator.de/e-faq.htm
http://www.omnibussimulator.de/forum/
http://aussiex.org/forum/index.php?/...i-addon-forum/

----------


## Palomaa

> Tutustu näihin, niin saat käsitystä OMSI:n mahdollisuuksista: 
> 
> http://www.omnibussimulator.de/e-simulator.htm
> http://www.omnibussimulator.de/e-faq.htm
> http://www.omnibussimulator.de/forum/
> http://aussiex.org/forum/index.php?/...i-addon-forum/


Kiitos linkeistä, sm3.  :Smile: 
Taitoa kun löytyy kaikennäköiseen modauksien luontiin.. Jotain voisin kehitellä..

----------


## Elias

Voisitteko laittaa tämän HelB-maalauksen NL202:sta esim. Mediafireen? Näyttää hienolta, olisin kiiinnostunut! Lisäksi toivoisin, että lisäisitte tuohon Helsinki-karttaan edes ns. "routehelperit", eli nuolet jotka näyttävät oikean suunnan risteyksestä. Eihän tälläinen tamperelainen Helsingissä osaa navigoida...  :Smile:

----------


## sm3

> Voisitteko laittaa tämän HelB-maalauksen NL202:sta esim. Mediafireen? Näyttää hienolta, olisin kiiinnostunut! Lisäksi toivoisin, että lisäisitte tuohon Helsinki-karttaan edes ns. "routehelperit", eli nuolet jotka näyttävät oikean suunnan risteyksestä. Eihän tälläinen tamperelainen Helsingissä osaa navigoida...


Kaikki ajallaan. Itseltä puhti vähän poissa, halu tehdä tuo kartta itse loppuun on kova, mutta...  :Icon Frown:  Huomasin että olit pistänyt OMSI foorumille pyynnön että joku tekisi Tampereen jonkin linjan (en muista minkä) mallinnoksen, uskon että ainoa joka sen tekee on joko sinä tai joku muu tamperelainen. Ei se ole vaikeata, mutta vaati paikallistietämystä. . 

Itselleni tuo h80 on semmonen jota tulee usein käytettyä joten se oli helppo väkertää, alkuperäinen kartta sisälsi h82:sen ja maisemat melkein koko reitille, mutta se katosi bittiavaruuteen, enkä muista lähetinkö sitä jollekkin. Se sisälsi myös Helsinki-Porvoo reitin Kampista alkaen. Hirvee työ oli tehdä se.

----------


## zige94

> Voisitteko laittaa tämän HelB-maalauksen NL202:sta esim. Mediafireen? Näyttää hienolta, olisin kiiinnostunut! Lisäksi toivoisin, että lisäisitte tuohon Helsinki-karttaan edes ns. "routehelperit", eli nuolet jotka näyttävät oikean suunnan risteyksestä. Eihän tälläinen tamperelainen Helsingissä osaa navigoida...


HelB -väritys NL202:een on kaverini tekemä. Hän lataa sen jos lataa. Itse en ala hänen töitään jakelemaan ilman hänen lupaansa. Ja Sm3, pistän vähä myöhemmin yksärillä hänen s-posti osoitteen, voit häneltä kysellä itse. Omasta koneestani hajosi kovalevy joten sinne hävisi kaikki.

----------


## sm3

> HelB -väritys NL202:een on kaverini tekemä. Hän lataa sen jos lataa. Itse en ala hänen töitään jakelemaan ilman hänen lupaansa. Ja Sm3, pistän vähä myöhemmin yksärillä hänen s-posti osoitteen, voit häneltä kysellä itse. Omasta koneestani hajosi kovalevy joten sinne hävisi kaikki.


Selvä pyy. Huono tuuri sinulla jos kovalevy hajosi. Olihan sentään varmuuskopiot?

----------


## zige94

> Selvä pyy. Huono tuuri sinulla jos kovalevy hajosi. Olihan sentään varmuuskopiot?


Eipä ollut. Onneksi saan kaikki kaikki väritykset tms. tältä kaveriltani ja mapit pitää lataan itse sitten.

----------


## Palomaa

Olen saanut tämän HSL-alueen värityspaketin johon kuuluu kaikennäkösiä värityksiä, uploadaan nämä jos saan luvan näiden tekijältä, tunnettu OMSI-forumilla nimellä FinMods, onko hänellä mahdollisesti täällä käyttäjä jotta voisin keskustella ja kysyä neuvoa häneltä? Tietääkö kukaan ketä tarkoitan?

Ps. Anteeksi sekavuis, kirjoitin tämän ouhelimella linja-autossa.

----------


## zige94

> Olen saanut tämän HSL-alueen värityspaketin johon kuuluu kaikennäkösiä värityksiä, uploadaan nämä jos saan luvan näiden tekijältä, tunnettu OMSI-forumilla nimellä FinMods, onko hänellä mahdollisesti täällä käyttäjä jotta voisin keskustella ja kysyä neuvoa häneltä? Tietääkö kukaan ketä tarkoitan?
> 
> Ps. Anteeksi sekavuis, kirjoitin tämän ouhelimella linja-autossa.


Juu, hän OLI täällä käyttäjä Karosa mutta bännättiin ilmeisesti arvon moderaattorimme haukkumisesta josta ei sitten enempää.

----------


## Palomaa

> Juu, hän OLI täällä käyttäjä Karosa mutta bännättiin ilmeisesti arvon moderaattorimme haukkumisesta josta ei sitten enempää.


Katos vaan, Tunnen hänet IRL, en tiennytkään että hän on Joukkoliikenneharrastelija.  :Very Happy:  Oli samassa koulussa aikoinaan.. Hänet on bännätty mutta profiliista näkee vieläkin kaiken? o.O

----------


## zige94

> Katos vaan, Tunnen hänet IRL, en tiennytkään että hän on Joukkoliikenneharrastelija.  Oli samassa koulussa aikoinaan.. Hänet on bännätty mutta profiliista näkee vieläkin kaiken? o.O


Se on näitä foorumin temppuja. Profiilit näkyy bännäämisen jälkeenki...

----------


## Palomaa

> Se on näitä foorumin temppuja. Profiilit näkyy bännäämisen jälkeenki...


Selvä homma, puhuin tämän Karosan kanssa facebookissa ja hän antaa minulle kyseiset väritykset että saan jakaa ne täällä JLF:ssä.

----------


## Palomaa

MAN_NL202:seen HSL-alueen väritykset (Tehnyt: Karosa)
https://rapidshare.com/files/2370051643/Texture.rar

----------


## sm3

h80 OMSI kartta edistyy. Kartta on nyt maisemoitu, ja AI h58, h58B ja s550 AI linjat luovat ympäröivää bussiliikennettä Roihupellolla. Nobinan "varikko" on valmis, ja Helb:in varikko on tarkoitus myös mallintaa. Tarkoitus tehdä niin että aloittaa voi vain varikolta. h80 aikataulut toimivat nyt oikein. Eli oikea aikataulu vaihtuu automaattisesti päättärillä, eikä sitä tarttee itse säätää. 

Versio 1.00 Beta
https://rapidshare.com/files/3753773436/h80_OMSI.zip

Mielipiteitä

----------


## Elias

Matkustajat ei nouse kyytiin, kun määränpäänä on HERTTONIEMI (M), Tulppatiellä he odottavat Roihupeltoon menevää autoa eikä Herttoniemeen.. Routehelperit eli nuolet jotka näyttävät suunnan ja pysäkin kaukaa olisivat hyviä. Aikataulussa on paha ongelma, sillä auto ei kulje valonnopeutta, en millään ehdi 1 minuutissa Tulppatieltä Herttoniemeen.  :Laughing:

----------


## Tuomas

> Aikataulussa on paha ongelma, sillä auto ei kulje valonnopeutta


<huumoria>
Tuohan on hyvin mallinnettu, kuulostaa ihan oikealta elämältä.  :Smile:   :Smile: 
</huumoria>

----------


## sm3

> Matkustajat ei nouse kyytiin, kun määränpäänä on HERTTONIEMI (M), Tulppatiellä he odottavat Roihupeltoon menevää autoa eikä Herttoniemeen.. Routehelperit eli nuolet jotka näyttävät suunnan ja pysäkin kaukaa olisivat hyviä. Aikataulussa on paha ongelma, sillä auto ei kulje valonnopeutta, en millään ehdi 1 minuutissa Tulppatieltä Herttoniemeen.


Noo, korjailtavaa riittää. Korjaan siihen kunnon plaanit oikeilla aikatauluilla joskus. Ehkä tänään ehkä viikon päästä. Matkustajat eivät ymmärrä tuota HERTTONIEMI (M):ää, vaan se pitäisi olla muodossa "Herttoniemi" (kai...). Sen saa kuka vaan helposti korjattua.

----------


## zige94

> h80 OMSI kartta edistyy. Kartta on nyt maisemoitu, ja AI h58, h58B ja s550 AI linjat luovat ympäröivää bussiliikennettä Roihupellolla. Nobinan "varikko" on valmis, ja Helb:in varikko on tarkoitus myös mallintaa. Tarkoitus tehdä niin että aloittaa voi vain varikolta. h80 aikataulut toimivat nyt oikein. Eli oikea aikataulu vaihtuu automaattisesti päättärillä, eikä sitä tarttee itse säätää. 
> 
> Versio 1.00 Beta
> https://rapidshare.com/files/3753773436/h80_OMSI.zip
> 
> Mielipiteitä


Menenpä ajamaan  :Smile:  Pitää vain yrittää selvitä kun h80:n reittiä en osaa yhtään  :Very Happy:  Noh, annan arvosanaa jossain vaiheessa!  :Smile: 

EDIT: Nonni, ajoin pikaisesti vain läpi sen. Näytti jo tässä vaiheessa hyvältä!  :Smile:  Jatka samaan malliin!  :Smile: 

Hyvän tietokoneen omaaville muuten: 22 linjaa omaava Bowdenham: http://aussiex.org/forum/index.php?/...aps-bowdenham/ <--Tuota kannattaa vilkaista, samoin ne documentsit siellä. Hyödyllistä informaatiota mapista johon suosittelen todellakin tutustumaan! Voin näin yhen yön pelaamisen jälkeen sanoa että on ihan yksi parhaimmista mapeista!

----------


## Elias

> Noo, korjailtavaa riittää. Korjaan siihen kunnon plaanit oikeilla aikatauluilla joskus. Ehkä tänään ehkä viikon päästä. Matkustajat eivät ymmärrä tuota HERTTONIEMI (M):ää, vaan se pitäisi olla muodossa "Herttoniemi" (kai...). Sen saa kuka vaan helposti korjattua.


 Aikataulua en osaa korjata, mutta voin lähettää korjatun HOF-tiedoston, ja voin tehdä ne nuolet jotka osoittaa suunnan jos jotakuta kiinnostaa.  :Smile:

----------


## sm3

> Aikataulua en osaa korjata, mutta voin lähettää korjatun HOF-tiedoston, ja voin tehdä ne nuolet jotka osoittaa suunnan jos jotakuta kiinnostaa.


Korjasin jo HOF tiedoston ja nyt korjailen aikatauluja parhaillaan ja päivitän paketin kun saa ne valmiiksi. Teen ehkä omat HOF:it jokaiselle bussiyhtiölle erikseen, ehkä.

----------


## Eki62

> h80 OMSI kartta edistyy. Kartta on nyt maisemoitu, ja AI h58, h58B ja s550 AI linjat luovat ympäröivää bussiliikennettä Roihupellolla. Nobinan "varikko" on valmis, ja Helb:in varikko on tarkoitus myös mallintaa. Tarkoitus tehdä niin että aloittaa voi vain varikolta. h80 aikataulut toimivat nyt oikein. Eli oikea aikataulu vaihtuu automaattisesti päättärillä, eikä sitä tarttee itse säätää. 
> 
> Versio 1.00 Beta
> https://rapidshare.com/files/3753773436/h80_OMSI.zip
> 
> Mielipiteitä


Löytyykö muuta latauslinkkiä kun, tuolta en saa ladattua?

----------


## sm3

> Löytyykö muuta latauslinkkiä kun, tuolta en saa ladattua?


Ei. Minulla toimii hyvin, mistä syystä et saa ladattua?

----------


## Palomaa

Väritykset olen kans julkaissut jos jotain kiinnostaa, sm3, sähän voisit AI-listaan laittaa että siellä kulkee VAIN hsl-alueen autoja eikä esim VKL:n tai muutakaa saksalaista joukkoliikennettä..

----------


## sm3

> Väritykset olen kans julkaissut jos jotain kiinnostaa, sm3, sähän voisit AI-listaan laittaa että siellä kulkee VAIN hsl-alueen autoja eikä esim VKL:n tai muutakaa saksalaista joukkoliikennettä..


Vain jos saan liittää ne maalaukset samaan pakettiin kartan kanssa, ja bussin. Koska en voi olettaa jokaisella niitä olevan. Ja jos niitä ei ole ja ne on AI:ksi määritelty niin AI- bussit ei näy. Linja kohtaista värisääntöä en osaa toteuttaa, eli esim 80:sellä vain Nobinan HSL väri käytössä jne.

----------


## Palomaa

> Vain jos saan liittää ne maalaukset samaan pakettiin kartan kanssa, ja bussin. Koska en voi olettaa jokaisella niitä olevan. Ja jos niitä ei ole ja ne on AI:ksi määritelty niin AI- bussit ei näy. Linja kohtaista värisääntöä en osaa toteuttaa, eli esim 80:sellä vain Nobinan HSL väri käytössä jne.


Saat tehdä niin.

----------


## Eki62

> Ei. Minulla toimii hyvin, mistä syystä et saa ladattua?


 Antaa joka kerta tälläisen viestin: Download parameters invalid - please try again later.

----------


## sm3

> Saat tehdä niin.


Bussia on turha liittää kiinteästi pakettiin, enkä siihen aio lupaa tekijältä edes kysyä. Toisekseen, en tiedä miten pystyy määrittämään tietyille linjoile tiettyjä värejä. Vaan kaikki värit "kiertävät" tasaisesti busseissa BVG:stä Nobinaan. Asiaa olen tutkinut ja varmaan vastauksen keksin kunhan jaksan siihen kunnolla keskittyä. Joka tapauksessa, teen ensin ne aikataulut, ja sitten mietin noita värityksiä.

PS: Ei voi olla ylivoimaista itse ladata tuota MAN NL202:sta ja ympätä tuo tektuuri paketti siihen ja muokata AI listaa semmoseksi kun itse haluaa.

----------


## Palomaa

> Bussia on turha liittää kiinteästi pakettiin, enkä siihen aio lupaa tekijältä edes kysyä. Toisekseen, en tiedä miten pystyy määrittämään tietyille linjoile tiettyjä värejä. Vaan kaikki värit "kiertävät" tasaisesti busseissa BVG:stä Nobinaan. Asiaa olen tutkinut ja varmaan vastauksen keksin kunhan jaksan siihen kunnolla keskittyä. Joka tapauksessa, teen ensin ne aikataulut, ja sitten mietin noita värityksiä.
> 
> PS: Ei voi olla ylivoimaista itse ladata tuota MAN NL202:sta ja ympätä tuo tektuuri paketti siihen ja muokata AI listaa semmoseksi kun itse haluaa.


Jep, kaikki aikanaan. Mutta esimerkiksi Canterburyssa on tehty silleen että juuri Stagecoach ajaa sitä ja sitä linjaa ja PRcanterbury-väritys on Park'n'Ride linjalla.

----------


## sm3

> Jep, kaikki aikanaan. Mutta esimerkiksi Canterburyssa on tehty silleen että juuri Stagecoach ajaa sitä ja sitä linjaa ja PRcanterbury-väritys on Park'n'Ride linjalla.


Koeta selvittää miten ne on tehty. Itseäni kiinnostaisi tuommoinen ominaisuus kanssa kovasti kuten jo aiemmin ilmaisin, muttei taidot ei riitä vaikka olen tuntikausia niitä ai listoja yms. tuijotellut ja tutkinut ja pohtinnut sekä testaillut. 
Mutta aikataulut ensin ellei voimakas innostuksen puuska taas iske kulman takaa, ja teen kaiken alle tunnissa  :Laughing:  Nyt ei taas jaksa...

----------


## Eki62

> Ei. Minulla toimii hyvin, mistä syystä et saa ladattua?


Sain ladattua kun, vaihdoin selainta Mozilla Firefoxilta Google Chromeen.

----------


## sm3

> Sain ladattua kun, vaihdoin selainta Mozilla Firefoxilta Google Chromeen.


Katos vaan, itse käytän myös Google Chromea. Hyvä että sait ladattua.

----------


## Palomaa

Ah, tein tämmösen..  :Very Happy:  Ei tuo kovin vaikeata ole ei..
Porvoon Liikenne

----------


## zige94

Tässä niille jotka haluavat vähän realistisempaa simulaatiota... Omnibus projekti: http://www.omnibusnet.com/ <--Linkki kertoo kaiken oleellisen, mutta kerron itse vielä vähän. Eli tuo on pelin päällä todella kevyt rullaava ohjelma, joka tietyistä tuetuista mapeista välittää tiedot tuonne järjestelmään. Joko nettisivujen kautta tai sitten pienin ohjelman kautta voi seurata vaikka missä muut kuljettajat ajavat. Nettisivuilta löytyy kartta, jossa näkyy kartalla kuljettajat jotka ajavat siellä sijaitsevassa maassa. Esim. perus berlin spandau. Ajat 92:sta, ja sinulla on tuo ohjelma. Se näyttää sinut tuolla kartalle Berliinissä siinä kohdalla missä pelissäkin ajat... Vaikea selittää. Ehkä tämä video kertoo jotakin, ja katsokaa myös tuo linkki. Ohjelma julkaistaan kaikille 18.2.

Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=sxWJGiQ1-6E

----------


## Elias

Keskeneräinen projektini.  :Wink:  Jouduin vähän aika sitten aloittamaan uudelleen, sillä kartta jotenkin katosi.  :Icon Frown: 

http://ast-fast.com/upload/helmi12/linja5.png

Kuka osaisi ja viitsisi/haluaisi tehdä TKL-värityksen NL202:lle? Itsellä ei kovin hyviä taitoja siihen ole.. Mercedesille taisi olla ainakin jonkinlainen Paunu-väritys tehty.

----------


## zige94

> Keskeneräinen projektini.  Jouduin vähän aika sitten aloittamaan uudelleen, sillä kartta jotenkin katosi. 
> 
> http://ast-fast.com/upload/helmi12/linja5.png
> 
> Kuka osaisi ja viitsisi/haluaisi tehdä TKL-värityksen NL202:lle? Itsellä ei kovin hyviä taitoja siihen ole.. Mercedesille taisi olla ainakin jonkinlainen Paunu-väritys tehty.


Kaveriltani onnistuu varmasti... Pistänpä viestiä hänelle!  :Smile:

----------


## Palomaa

> Keskeneräinen projektini.  Jouduin vähän aika sitten aloittamaan uudelleen, sillä kartta jotenkin katosi. 
> 
> http://ast-fast.com/upload/helmi12/linja5.png
> 
> Kuka osaisi ja viitsisi/haluaisi tehdä TKL-värityksen NL202:lle?


Hienolta näyttää. Ja minä voin tehdä.

----------


## Elias

Kiitos molemmille. Jos oikein hyvin osaatte, niin nuo sisätilan saksankieliset tekstit voisi suomentaa ja muutenkin interiööri oikeanlaiseksi? Bussipysäkille minulla on matkaa alle puoli kilometriä, joten jos tarvitsemianne kuvia ei löydy internetistä, voin käydä kuvaamassa.  :Smile:  Ei mitään kiirettä, karttaakaan en jaksa tehdä viittä tuntia päivässä.

----------


## Palomaa

> Kiitos molemmille. Jos oikein hyvin osaatte, niin nuo sisätilan saksankieliset tekstit voisi suomentaa ja muutenkin interiööri oikeanlaiseksi? Bussipysäkille minulla on matkaa alle puoli kilometriä, joten jos tarvitsemianne kuvia ei löydy internetistä, voin käydä kuvaamassa.  Ei mitään kiirettä, karttaakaan en jaksa tehdä viittä tuntia päivässä.


Odotas vaan.  :Wink: 

EDIT: Kohta valmis.

Väliaikainen kuva, eli kesken mutta tässä tämä on eli klikkaa tästä tekstistä.
Valmis kuva

----------


## Elias

> Odotas vaan. 
> 
> EDIT: Kohta valmis.
> 
> Väliaikainen kuva, eli kesken mutta tässä tämä on eli klikkaa tästä tekstistä.
> Valmis kuva


Saisinko latauslinkin? Laita vaikka Mediafireen.

----------


## Palomaa

Tampereen Kaupunkiliikennelaitoksen (*TKL*) väritys on julkaistu! 

http://www.mediafire.com/?3z5lq9bbi1k8q2m

----------


## Elias

Minulla näkyy tuo sisätila oletuksena. Onko .cti-tiedostossa jotain vikaa? Näyttäisi jonkinlainen musta penkkikangas olevan, ja TKL-lippukoneet sisätilassa, kun niitä tiedostoja katselee. TKL:n penkkikankaat ovat tälläisiä: http://tsb.1g.fi/bus/2009-01/22.html. Ei kai iso homma ole tässä .cti-tiedoston ja tämän muuttamisessa? Älä kuitenkaan stressaa.  :Smile:

----------


## Palomaa

> Minulla näkyy tuo sisätila oletuksena. Onko .cti-tiedostossa jotain vikaa? Näyttäisi jonkinlainen musta penkkikangas olevan, ja TKL-lippukoneet sisätilassa, kun niitä tiedostoja katselee. TKL:n penkkikankaat ovat tälläisiä: http://tsb.1g.fi/bus/2009-01/22.html. Ei kai iso homma ole tässä .cti-tiedoston ja tämän muuttamisessa? Älä kuitenkaan stressaa.


Tällästä(kö)?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:02 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:16 ----------

Latauslinkki: TKL-väritys uudella kankaalla.

----------


## Wiima sen pitää olla

Kyllä Palomaa on nähnyt vaivaa. Väritys on oikein hieno, pitäisi vain viitsiä testata joskus :Very Happy:

----------


## Elias

Jotain alkaa valmistua jo. Hervantakeskuksen seutua ja linjan kääntöpaikkaa, eli läheinen liikenneympyrä.. Maisemointi on hankalaa puuhaa!
Nuo Tampereen penkit eivät näyttäneet mielestäni kovin hyvältä tuossa NL202:sessa. Käy se näinkin.  :Smile: 

http://ast-fast.com/upload/helmi12/linja52.png

http://ast-fast.com/upload/helmi12/linja53.png

----------


## sm3

> Jotain alkaa valmistua jo. Hervantakeskuksen seutua ja linjan kääntöpaikkaa, eli läheinen liikenneympyrä.. Maisemointi on hankalaa puuhaa!
> Nuo Tampereen penkit eivät näyttäneet mielestäni kovin hyvältä tuossa NL202:sessa. Käy se näinkin. 
> 
> http://ast-fast.com/upload/helmi12/linja52.png
> 
> http://ast-fast.com/upload/helmi12/linja53.png


Loistavaa! En malta odoittaa että pääsee ajelemaan. Tuo TKL väri sopii ensimmäisessä kuvassa maisemaan todella hyvin. Muutenkin kartan maisema on mielestäni todella hyvin tehty (viihtyisän näköistä).

----------


## Palomaa

Ajattelin kyllä vielä korjata tuota TKL-väritystä. :p

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:04 ----------

Viimeinen versio TKL-värityksestä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:35 ----------

TKL-VÄRITYS LATAUSLINKKI

----------


## sm3

Katselin tuota Porvoon Liikenne maalausta, ja tulin aatelleeksi että josko tekisin Herttoniemi- Porvoo reitin viikonloppuna (jos jaksan ja varmaan jaksan). En kuitenkaan tee heti keskustaan saakka... Kamppiin jatkan reittiä joskus myöhemmin, tai teen samantien, mutta ainakin Hertsikasta Porvooseen. Täytyy opetella terminaalien tekoa maan alle ensin. Käytän hyväksi sateliittikuvia ja googlen Street View:iä joka kattaa tien Helsingistä Porvooseen kokonaan. Olen tehnyt tämmöisen aiemmin ihan Kampista Porvooseen, mutta tosiaan hukkasin koko kartan... Korkeuseroja en toteuta ensi hätään, ja pelkistän vähäsen. Matkaa tulee noin 50 km. Ja teen sen osaksi tuota h80 karttaa. 

Ajatuksia, ehdotuksia? Minua ei oikein innosta paikallisliikenne suuren osan elämästäni lähes vain pikavuoroilla matkustaneena. joten varmaan keskityn vain kaukoreitteihin tulevaisuudessa.

----------


## zige94

> Katselin tuota Porvoon Liikenne maalausta, ja tulin aatelleeksi että josko tekisin Herttoniemi- Porvoo reitin viikonloppuna (jos jaksan ja varmaan jaksan). En kuitenkaan tee heti keskustaan saakka... Kamppiin jatkan reittiä joskus myöhemmin, tai teen samantien, mutta ainakin Hertsikasta Porvooseen. Täytyy opetella terminaalien tekoa maan alle ensin. Käytän hyväksi sateliittikuvia ja googlen Street View:iä joka kattaa tien Helsingistä Porvooseen kokonaan. Olen tehnyt tämmöisen aiemmin ihan Kampista Porvooseen, mutta tosiaan hukkasin koko kartan... Korkeuseroja en toteuta ensi hätään, ja pelkistän vähäsen. Matkaa tulee noin 50 km. Ja teen sen osaksi tuota h80 karttaa. 
> 
> Ajatuksia, ehdotuksia?


Kuulostaa mahtavalta!  :Smile:  Eli teetkö periaatteessa U840:n reitin?

----------


## sm3

> Kuulostaa mahtavalta!  Eli teetkö periaatteessa U840:n reitin?


Jep. Ajattelin toteuttaa myös jonkilaisen tilausliikenne jutun, jolloin voi valita h80, U840:n ja Tilausajon välillä. Tilausajot varmaan Itkisestä alkaen, ja niihin voisi liittyä jokin huoltoasema pysähdys matkalla.  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

> Jep. Ajattelin toteuttaa myös jonkilaisen tilausliikenne jutun, jolloin voi valita h80, U840:n ja Tilausajon välillä. Tilausajot varmaan Itkisestä alkaen, ja niihin voisi liittyä jokin huoltoasema pysähdys matkalla.


Kuulostaa todella kiinnostavalta!  :Smile:  Odottelen innolla, mutta älä kiirehdi. Laatu aina ensisijassa, niinkuin kaikessa asiassa yleensä  :Very Happy:

----------


## Elias

Maaston korkeutta on niin haastavaa muokata! Mäet vielä saa tehtyä... Hirveitä möykkyjä tulee, kun koittaa myötäillä maastoa mäen kanssa.  :Frown:  Maisemointikin on aika hankalaa, yritän etsiä apua siihen katsomalla mitä Helsinkikartassa on.. Voi olla, että koko reitin ainoa mäki jää jotenkin tekemättä :/

----------


## sm3

> Maaston korkeutta on niin haastavaa muokata! Mäet vielä saa tehtyä... Hirveitä möykkyjä tulee, kun koittaa myötäillä maastoa mäen kanssa.  Maisemointikin on aika hankalaa, yritän etsiä apua siihen katsomalla mitä Helsinkikartassa on.. Voi olla, että koko reitin ainoa mäki jää jotenkin tekemättä :/


Siellä on sellainen "Set Height to" kohta johon pistät mäen korkeuden metreinä. "Size (m)" (vierityspalkki, slideri juttu) kohdassa säädät mäen leveyden metreinä. Sen jälkeen mäki valmistuu parissa sekunnissa. 

Ps. Minulle on ilo jos saat apua tekemästäni kartasta.  :Smile:  Vaikka täytyy sanoa että itse en sitä pidä niin hyvänä että mallia voisin ottaa. mutta mikäs siinä lannataa kuitenkin opiskella myös muista kartoista.. Missä asiassa sitten tarvitset apua maisemien suhteen? 


Asiasta toiseen:

Voisko joku tehdä Greyhound väritykset:

http://platicasnocturnas.files.wordp...yhound-bus.jpg
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...yhound_bus.jpg

Ja tosiaan Herttoniemi- Porvoo reitti edistyy hyvin, mutta hitaasti kunnes pääsen pois Helsingin alueelta.

----------


## Elias

Saan ns. mäen "päällimmäisen" osan sillä set height to -toiminnolla, mutta silloin se kohta mistä tie nousee ylös, niin sen alapuolella on tyhjää tai möykkyistä..

----------


## sm3

> Saan ns. mäen "päällimmäisen" osan sillä set height to -toiminnolla, mutta silloin se kohta mistä tie nousee ylös, niin sen alapuolella on tyhjää tai möykkyistä..


 Säätelet vain sitä mäen luonti nopeutta pienemmäksi ja siirrän hiirtä tien suuntaisesti jolloin saa hyvän nousevan mäen.

----------


## Palomaa

*Porvoon Liikenne & Satakunnan Liikenne -väritykset.*

Porvoon Liikenne kuva 1
Porvoon Liikenne kuva 2
Satakunnan Liikenne kuva 1
Satakunnan Liikenne kuva 2

*Lataa tästä.*

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 8:43 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 5:42 ----------

U-tariffi ulkoapäin.
U-tariffi sisääpäin.

----------


## Elias

Ai Satakunnan liikenne ja Porvoon liikenne on tilannut samat penkkikankaat, kun TKL:lläkin.  :Razz:

----------


## sm3

> *Porvoon Liikenne & Satakunnan Liikenne -väritykset.*
> 
> Porvoon Liikenne kuva 1
> Porvoon Liikenne kuva 2
> Satakunnan Liikenne kuva 1
> Satakunnan Liikenne kuva 2
> 
> *Lataa tästä.*
> 
> ...


Täytyy sanoa että huippulaatua nuo maalaukset. Kaikki lipunmyynti laitteet ja IBIS uudelleen teksturoitu yms.

Porvoo kartta edistyy, nyt on Itäväylä Herttoniemeistä Itikseen valmis. Teen mahdollisimmaan aidon oloiseksi joten aikaa kuluu ainakin vähintään kaksi viikkoa. Teen ihan Kamppiin saakka.

----------


## zige94

> Porvoo kartta edistyy, nyt on Itäväylä Herttoniemeistä Itikseen valmis. Teen mahdollisimmaan aidon oloiseksi joten aikaa kuluu ainakin vähintään kaksi viikkoa. Teen ihan Kamppiin saakka.


Hienoa. Ihan rauhassa vain. Tätä kyllä odotan innolla. Vielä kun saisi jonkun kaukoliikennebussin jostain ja siihen U-tariffi niin olisi bravot!

----------


## Palomaa

> Ai Satakunnan liikenne ja Porvoon liikenne on tilannut samat penkkikankaat, kun TKL:lläkin.


Ei tuo ole TKL:n penkkikangas, tuo on tehtaalta vakiona tullut kangas jota on melkein joka liikennöitsijällä. Ja en ole ehtinyt tehdä parempia penkkejä kun en löydä kuvia mistään kaukoliikenteen autosta..  





> Hienoa. Ihan rauhassa vain. Tätä kyllä odotan innolla. Vielä kun saisi jonkun kaukoliikennebussin jostain ja siihen U-tariffi niin olisi bravot!


Kyllä saa sulle nyt MAN kelvata.  :Laughing:

----------


## sm3

Löysin tämmöisen pelin ja sain muutamia ideoita. Olen miettinyt tämmöistä konseptia. Mahdollistaisi laajat pikavuoro verkostot OMSI:iin ilman näpertelyjä. OMSI:n editori on todella huono ja hidas käyttää jos on paljon teitä (kymmeniä kilometrejä). Kartasta saisi kevyemmän ja säästäsi minunkin hermojani. 

1. Kaupungit pelkistettyjä. Linja-autoasema ja pari tietä ei todellista vastaava. Bussivarikko jossa huoltoasema. Esim. Salossa Vainion Liikenteen ja Helsingissä Pohjolan Liikenteen varikko. 

2. Kaupunkien väliset etäisyydet todellista vastaavat, kaikki tiet joko kaksi kaistaisia (1 kaista per suunta) tai esim. 3 kaistaa per suunta, riippuen kumpaa suurin osa matkasta on todellisuudessa. Huoltoasemat sateliittikuvien perusteella, puita ja taloja suurinpiirtein kuten oikeasti. 

3. Teiden pituus mukautetaan siten että matkaika on sama kuin todellisuudessa vaikka kaupunkialueet puuttuvat. Helsingissä olisi Kamppi pari tietä ja Itäväylä josta risteää tie Itkiseen kuten oikeasti. Ja yhdistyy sen jälkeen takasin Itäväylään. Myös Herttoniemi ja kaikki löytyisivät.

4. Kaikki pysäkit jotka ovat "ison tien" varrella löytyvät. Mutta Opperatalot ja Munkkiniemet jäävät väliin. Esimerkki: Tie alkaa Turusta ja jatkuu yhtenevänä Porvooseen saakka. Matkalla on liittymiä joista pääsee Helsinkiin, Saloon, Kirkkonummelle yms (*Kts kohta 1 ja 3)*. 

5. Mahdollisesti itse tehtyjä objekteja kuten tienviittoja.

Minulle ainakin se matkaajo on se jota haen, kaupunkikartat voivat olla erikseen ja ne voivat olla vaikka miten tarkkoja. Mutta koska pitkät tiet OMSI:ssa tekevät kartasta hyvin raskaan niin jättäisin kaupungit pelkistetyiksi. Myös aikataulujen teko on helpompaa ja nopeampaa pitkillä reiteillä kun ei ole sataa risteystä matkalla. Tämän on tarkoitus olla hauskaa ja tarjota se ajamisen ja matkaamisen tunnelma, ilman näpertelyjä ja pikkutarkkoja yksityiskohtia.

----------


## Palomaa

> Löysin tämmöisen pelin


Juu no se on sit ulkomaalanen mappi.. Ei Suomalainen..

----------


## sm3

> Juu no se on sit ulkomaalanen mappi.. Ei Suomalainen..


En ymmärrä mitä tarkoitat?  :Icon Frown:  Vastailen nyt kuitenkin sen perusteella mitä ajattelin että tarkoitat. Eli jos karttaa tarkoitat niin mahdollinen pelkistys ei tee siitä vähemmän suomalaista. Tuon pelin kartta on toki Pohjois- Amerikkaan sijoittuva, ja tiedän sen kyllä, mutten ymmärrä miten se tähän liittyy?

----------


## Palomaa

> En ymmärrä mitä tarkoitat?  Vastailen nyt kuitenkin sen perusteella mitä ajattelin että tarkoitat. Eli jos karttaa tarkoitat niin mahdollinen pelkistys ei tee siitä vähemmän suomalaista. Tuon pelin kartta on toki Pohjois- Amerikkaan sijoittuva, ja tiedän sen kyllä, mutten ymmärrä miten se tähän liittyy?


Anteeksi, olen pudonnut kärryiltä.

----------


## sm3

> Anteeksi, olen pudonnut kärryiltä.


Niin minäkin...  :Laughing:  Olin aivan pihalla jo tuota aiempaa viestiä kirjoittaessani.

----------


## zige94

> Anteeksi, olen pudonnut kärryiltä.


Sm3 ilmeisesti tarkoittaa että tekee tuon mappinsa samaan tyyliin kuin 18WOS American Long Haulissa on, eli kaupungeista on tehty tuollaisia pieniä jne. mutta matkan kaupunkien välillä on tehty mahdollisimman realistista vastaavaksi. Ymmärtääkseni tämä oli Sm3:n ideana.

----------


## sm3

> Sm3 ilmeisesti tarkoittaa että tekee tuon mappinsa samaan tyyliin kuin 18WOS American Long Haulissa on, eli kaupungeista on tehty tuollaisia pieniä jne. mutta matkan kaupunkien välillä on tehty mahdollisimman realistista vastaavaksi. Ymmärtääkseni tämä oli Sm3:n ideana.


Jep, näin lyhyesti sanottuna. OMSi Editori on niin surkea että meinaa hermot palaa. Tallennukseen menee minuutti kun on iso kartta ja editori on niin hidas että hiiri on ruudun toisessa reunassa ja objekti toisessa. Tietokoneen tehoista ei ole kiinni vaan editori on aika huono pitkien reittien tekemiseen yksityiskohtaisesti. Kartan tiedosto koko myös kasvaa suhteettomaksi joten jostain on karsittava. Myös liikkuminen editorissa käy hitaaksi. Lyhyellä kartalla ei ongelma, mutta pitkissä kyllä. Päivitystä Editoriin odotellessa.

----------


## zige94

> Jep, näin lyhyesti sanottuna. OMSi Editori on niin surkea että meinaa hermot palaa. Tallennukseen menee minuutti kun on iso kartta ja editori on niin hidas että hiiri on toisessa reunassa ja objetiu toisessa. Tietokoneen tehoista ei ole kiinni vaan editori on aika huono pitkien reittien tekemiseen yksityiskohtaisesti. Kartan tiedosto koko myös kasvaa suhteettomaksi joten jostain on karsittava.


Jep, näinpä. Sinun projektisi taitaa olla aika iso, ilman noita pelkistyksiä siis. Melkein menisi isoimpien luokkiin pituudeltaan, kaupungiltaan jne.

----------


## Palomaa

> Jep. Ajattelin toteuttaa myös jonkilaisen tilausliikenne jutun, jolloin voi valita h80, U840:n ja Tilausajon välillä. Tilausajot varmaan Itkisestä alkaen, ja niihin voisi liittyä jokin huoltoasema pysähdys matkalla.


Onko mitään uutta tästä?

----------


## zige94

OMSIn virallisella forumilla on Brazilian Team julkaissut vähän modernimman bussin: Busscar Urbanuss pluss Scania K270 http://www.omnibussimulator.de/forum...&threadID=3591

----------


## sm3

> Onko mitään uutta tästä?


Edistyy, mutta hitaasti. Olen pitänyt pientä taukoa. Kiirehtimällä ei saa tehty hyvää. Nyt olen puoliväliin asti tehnyt tietä. OMSI:n rajotteiden vuoksi 35 kilometriin menee 200 tien palaa, jos yksittäinen tie pala on liian pitkä niin tie katoaa pelissä vaikka sillä ajaisi sillä hetkellä. Tällä varmistan myös ettei tie käy tylsäksi, kun on suoraa ja mutka, suoraa ja taas mutka. Kuitenkin eniten suoraa. 

Yksityisviesti voisi olla hyvä vaihtoehto näihin kyselyihin.  :Wink:  Ilmoittelen itse tässä ketjussa jos on jotain ilmoitettavaa, enkä enää vastaa OMSI:iin liittyen muuta kuin yksityisviesti puolella. Tämä ei kuitenkaan ole OMSI foorumi. 




> OMSIn virallisella forumilla on Brazilian Team julkaissut vähän modernimman bussin: Busscar Urbanuss pluss Scania K270 http://www.omnibussimulator.de/forum...&threadID=3591


Jep, ja hieno onkin. Kokeilin lauantai iltana, ja tuli Lahti Eagle äänistä ja Scania OmniExpress kojepöydästä mieleen. Moottori tuntuu heikolta tehoiltaan...

----------


## sm3

OMSI:ille ensimmäinen kunnon bussi (puolituristi):

Karosa C956 eli Irisbus Axer:

http://www.omnibussimulator.de/forum...&threadID=3884

Se on ilmeisesti keskeneräinen en ole vielä ladannut sitä. Ainakin Vainion Liikenteellä on ollut taikka on kyseistä mallia käytössään. Voisiko vaikkapa Palomaa tehdä tälle Vainion Liikenteen, Porvoon Liikenteen ja ehkä Pohjolan Liikenteen:nkin väristykset. Niin koitan vastapalveluksena saada Porvoon reitin valmiiksi OMSI:iin ensi viikolla.

Täyskorkeata bussia odotellessa pohdin Turun reitin mallintamista myös...

----------


## Palomaa

> Ainakin Vainion Liikenteellä on ollut taikka on kyseistä mallia käytössään. Voisiko vaikkapa Palomaa tehdä tälle Vainion Liikenteen, Porvoon Liikenteen ja ehkä Pohjolan Liikenteen:nkin väristykset. Niin koitan vastapalveluksena saada Porvoon reitin valmiiksi OMSI:iin ensi viikolla.


Pölhölän väristys on aika vaikea kun siitä puolikuusta tulee niin pikselinen.. muut voin tehdä.

----------


## sm3

> Pölhölän väristys on aika vaikea kun siitä puolikuusta tulee niin pikselinen.. muut voin tehdä.


Kiitos. Tosiaan yritin itsekin tehdä Pohjolan Liikenteen väritystä NL202:lle, ja tosiaan tyssäsi siihen että puolikuu oli aikasta tökerön näköinen. Tuossa Irisbus:issa on vissiin SD202:en äänet mutta asennan siihen nuo Scanian tai sitten Volvo B10M äänet. Kyseessä tosiaan on beta ja toivotaan että tekijä parantelee sitä eikä jätä keskeneräiseksi.

----------


## Palomaa

> Kiitos. Tosiaan yritin itsekin tehdä Pohjolan Liikenteen väritystä NL202:lle, ja tosiaan tyssäsi siihen että puolikuu oli aikasta tökerön näköinen. Tuossa Irisbus:issa on vissiin SD202:en äänet mutta asennan siihen nuo Scanian tai sitten Volvo B10M äänet. Kyseessä tosiaan on beta ja toivotaan että tekijä parantelee sitä eikä jätä keskeneräiseksi.


Testiajoin tuon ja päätin etten tee vielä mitään väristystä, päteviä syitä ovat mm: Pahasti keskeneräinen, Et pysty ajamaan linjalla sillä matkustajat eivät tule kyytiin, Ei ole varsinaista Repaint kansiota joten en tee vakio väristyksen päälle, .o3d erroreita, Ibis-laite ei toimi sun muuta.

Joten se ei tarvii mitään väriä päälleen, *VIELÄ*.

Jos pystyt tekemään Scanian äänet ja lisäämään ne NL202:seen vaikka, niin pystyisitkö/haluaisitko lähettää mulle niin voin muokkaa sen oikeaan autoon mihin tarvitsisin kunnon äänet?  :Smile:

----------


## sm3

> Testiajoin tuon ja päätin etten tee vielä mitään väristystä, päteviä syitä ovat mm: Pahasti keskeneräinen, Et pysty ajamaan linjalla sillä matkustajat eivät tule kyytiin, Ei ole varsinaista Repaint kansiota joten en tee vakio väristyksen päälle, .o3d erroreita, Ibis-laite ei toimi sun muuta.
> 
> Joten se ei tarvii mitään väriä päälleen, *VIELÄ*.
> 
> Jos pystyt tekemään Scanian äänet ja lisäämään ne NL202:seen vaikka, niin pystyisitkö/haluaisitko lähettää mulle niin voin muokkaa sen oikeaan autoon mihin tarvitsisin kunnon äänet?


Tosiaan tein äsken sillä koeajon, ja vikaa löytyy vaikka millä mitalla. Sääli... Uskoisin ja toivoisin että joitakin fixejä tuohon tulee, kuten monille muillekkin betoille tähän mennessä. 

Ei ole itse tehtyjä ääniä valmiina minulla ainakaan vielä, olisin pistänyt siihen äänet tuosta aiemmin mainitusta Busscar Urbanuss pluss Scania K270 autosta.

----------


## Palomaa

> Tosiaan tein äsken sillä koeajon, ja vikaa löytyy vaikka millä mitalla. Sääli... Uskoisin ja toivoisin että joitakin fixejä tuohon tulee, kuten monille muillekkin betoille tähän mennessä.
> Ei ole itse tehtyjä ääniä valmiina minulla ainakaan vielä, olisin pistänyt siihen äänet tuosta aiemmin mainitusta Busscar Urbanuss pluss Scania K270 autosta.


Tälläisellä ovimäärällä tykkäisin vielä enemmän tuosta autosta..

Oletko huomannut/koeajanut tuon 2+2+2 Solaris Urbino 12:n?

PS. Jos haluat puhua OMSI:sta lisää tai muuten vain keskustella, lähetä minulle privatella vaikka: Skype Msn Facebook
osoitteesi niin on helpompi kommunikoida.

----------


## Palomaa

Ystäväni *Thiago*, otti projektikseen tehdä Buscom- matkakorttilukijan ja tekikin sen, julkaistaan myöhemmin, se on yhteensopiva MAN_NL202:sen kanssa.
Pari korjausta ja sitten se on valmis.
Buscom
Buscom2

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 7:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 4:42 ----------

Buscom-matkakortinlukija on nyt valmis.
Kuvia:
Virrat pois
Virrat päällä
Latauslinkki tulee myöhemmin tänään.

----------


## Elias

Ai että, kun on upea tuo matkakortinlukija! Mutta missä latauslinkki on?  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

> Ai että, kun on upea tuo matkakortinlukija! Mutta missä latauslinkki on?


Tulee illalla  :Smile:  Matkakortinlukijan on tehny Palomaan ja minun kaverini Thiago Sobral jolle kaikki kunnia tuosta  :Smile:  Palomaa vähän korjaili texturea. Myös matkakortinlukijan seutupiippaus ääni on tulossa, mutta sitä saatte joutua vähän pidempään odottaa, että saadaa kunnolla äänitettyä se ääni.

EDIT: Latauslinkki tuli jo..

----------


## Palomaa

Kun latauslinkkiä kaipailevat niin tässä se on.

----------


## sm3

Ehkä joskus OMSI:ille:

Scania OmniExpress 340 (Malli on *pahasti* kesken)
kuva

Scania OmniExpress 320 (Malli on kesken)
kuva

Molemmista malleista toinen kylki puuttuu kunnes saan tehtyä sisätilat, jos joku ihmettelee. 

En lähettele päivityksiä tänne ennen kuin mallit ovat valmiit siirrettäväksi OMSI:iin. Jos se päivä joskus koittaa.

----------


## Palomaa

Hienoja ovat, itse kyllä pidän enemmän "isoveljestä" eli 340:sta, kun tuo etuovikin on ulosaukeutuva.  :Smile:

----------


## Palomaa

Buscom v. 1.0.1 on julkaistu.

Uudistuksia:
- Seutupiippaus, eli kun matkustaja leimaa lipun, kuuluu kaksi piippausta, eli sama kuin leimaisit seutulipun.

Lataa se tästä.

----------


## Elias

^ Harmi, että se on kokoajan suljettu.



http://ast-fast.com/upload/maalis12/buscom.png

----------


## Palomaa

> ^ Harmi, että se on kokoajan suljettu.
> 
> 
> 
> http://ast-fast.com/upload/maalis12/buscom.png


Miten sinulla tulee tuo noin pahasti läpi? :O
Koitan korjata asian ja lähettää sen uudelleen.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 20:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 20:22 ----------

Buscom v1.2.1 päivitys v1.2.2:seen.
https://rapidshare.com/files/1841675...m_v._1.0.2.rar

----------


## sm3

Eikös tuohon ole mahdollista saada OMSI:n kelloaikka. Tuossa kello on aina 9:09 vaikka on mahdollista (en tiedä miten) tehdä tuo kello semmoiseksi että se vaihtuu. Samoin valot saanee toimimaan jotenkin. IBIS laitteen koodista löytynee tuo kellonaika koodi. Osaisiko esim. Thiago auttaa noiden koodien kanssa?

----------


## Palomaa

> Eikös tuohon ole mahdollista saada OMSI:n kelloaikka. Tuossa kello on aina 9:09 vaikka on mahdollista (en tiedä miten) tehdä tuo kello semmoiseksi että se vaihtuu. Samoin valot saanee toimimaan jotenkin. IBIS laitteen koodista löytynee tuo kellonaika koodi. Osaisiko esim. Thiago auttaa noiden koodien kanssa?


Valoista sun muista on keskusteltu, ei ole mahdollista OMSIn rajoitteiden vuoksi, en tiedä miksi.

----------


## zige94

> Eikös tuohon ole mahdollista saada OMSI:n kelloaikka. Tuossa kello on aina 9:09 vaikka on mahdollista (en tiedä miten) tehdä tuo kello semmoiseksi että se vaihtuu. IBIS laitteen koodista löytynee tuo kellonaika koodi. Osaisiko esim. Thiago auttaa noiden koodien kanssa?





> Valoista sun muista on keskusteltu, ei ole mahdollista OMSIn rajoitteiden vuoksi, en tiedä miksi.


Tiedustellaan kellonaikaa Thiagolta. Kuten Palomaa sanoi, noita valoja ei saa tehtyä (3henkilöä vahvistanut asian).

EDIT: Kuulemma täysin mahdollista, mutta hänelle on kiireitä nyt. Yrittää ensi viikonloppuna katsoa, jos aikaa on  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

> Eikös tuohon ole mahdollista saada OMSI:n kelloaikka. Tuossa kello on aina 9:09 vaikka on mahdollista (en tiedä miten) tehdä tuo kello semmoiseksi että se vaihtuu.





> Tiedustellaan kellonaikaa Thiagolta. Kuten Palomaa sanoi, noita valoja ei saa tehtyä (3henkilöä vahvistanut asian).
> 
> EDIT: Kuulemma täysin mahdollista, mutta hänelle on kiireitä nyt. Yrittää ensi viikonloppuna katsoa, jos aikaa on


Eilen sain käsiini päivitetyn matkakorttilukijan, jossa juuri tämä toivottu OMSI:n aika näkyvillä. Eli Thiago käytännössä korvasin sen "näyttö" osuuden texturella "tekstiksi", niinkuin IBIS on tehty, ja näin sai tekstin "Näytä kortti" paremmin näkyviin, ja tosiaan se toivottu OMSI aika tuossa kortinlukijassa  :Smile: 

Matkakorttilukija on *Thiago Sobral*:in tekemä, ja minulla on lupa jakaa se hänen linkillään täällä (muuta osuutta minulle ei projektiin ole, jos ei lasketa sitä että välitin Sm3:n ehdotuksen Thiagolle kellonajasta). Thiago esitti toivomuksen, että antaisitte arvosanan sille minun kauttani YV:llä miltä vaikuttaa, ja jos tulee jotain ideoita jotka on helposti toteutettavissa. Eli olen välikäsi ainoastaan.

*Latauslinkki:* *LINKKI ON TOISTAISEKSI POISTETTU JOHTUEN ERÄÄN KÄYTTÄJÄN KIIVAASTA REAKTIOSTA ASIAA KOHTAAN. PALATAAN ASIAAN KUN THIAGON KANSSA OLEMME ASIAA SELVITTÄNYT!* Thiagon pyynnöstä ei uploadata muualle, vaan nautitaan tuosta.

----------


## sm3

Alkuperäinen ideani eli h80 kartta on nyt saanut liikennevalot. Seuraavaksi lisään ne keltaset ohjenuolet jotta Tamperelaisetkin osaavat ajaa.  :Smile:  Sen jälkeen pistän muut autoiljat kuriin lisäämällä liikkensäännöt (nopeusrajoitukset, prioriteetit yms.). Joku staattinen (static) Scala bussi saattaa ihan Palomaan riemuksi ilmestyä Herttoniemeen taukoa viettämään.  :Laughing:  Sikäli mikäli intoa minulla riittää. AI liikenne tulee myös kasvamaan. Todellisuudesta poikkean sillä että kaikille pysäkeille tulee pysäkkinäyttö, jossa näkyy kaksi seuravaa bussia minuuttimäärineen. Julkaisu aika määrittyy sen mukaan miten nopeasti jaksan tehdä. 

Porvoo projekti etenee omalla ykstyisellä kartallaan, eikä ole osa tätä karttaa.

Jos jotakuta kiinnostaa niin minulla on pieni Pietari kartta projekti jossa ajellaan turisteja hoteleille. Valmiinaa on Pohjois- Amerikkalaiset keltaiset liikennevalot joissa ei näy sitä keltasta valoa vihreälle vaihtuessa. Keltaset liikennevalot ovat vanhoja malleja, uudet ovat mustia Amerikoissakin. Espanjassa on myös keltasia liikennevaloja.

----------


## Tunni

> Porvoo projekti etenee omalla ykstyisellä kartallaan, eikä ole osa tätä karttaa.
> Jos jotakuta kiinnostaa niin minulla on pieni Pietari kartta projekti jossa ajellaan turisteja hoteleille.


Tee sellainen reitti, että Porvoosta jatketaan Vaalimaalle. Siellä pitää osata ajaa Rajahovin pihaan kahville, mennä läpi tullista ja käydä Torfjanovkassa tankkaamassa. Sitten tie jatkuu Pietariin. Jos selviää takaisin Suomeen asti, niin läpäisee pelin.

----------


## sm3

> Tee sellainen reitti, että Porvoosta jatketaan Vaalimaalle. Siellä pitää osata ajaa Rajahovin pihaan kahville, mennä läpi tullista ja käydä Torfjanovkassa tankkaamassa. Sitten tie jatkuu Pietariin. Jos selviää takaisin Suomeen asti, niin läpäisee pelin.


OMSI:ssa ei voi läpäistä peliä. Muuten hyvä ajatus tuo mutta taitaa olla liian työläs yksin tehtäväksi. Mutta jos maksat 2 euroa per kilometri (n. 630 euroa yhteensä) etukäteen huomiseen mennessä niin voin tehdä ilman maisemia ja risteyksiä ja kaikki tiet hiekkateinä.  :Laughing:  Korkea tasoinen kartta maksaa sitten 10 euroa per kilometri. Eli vastaus siis on että ei taida onnistua tuommoisen kartan tekeminen OMSi:iin.  :Wink:

----------


## Palomaa

> OMSI:ssa ei voi läpäistä peliä. Muuten hyvä ajatus tuo mutta taitaa olla liian työläs yksin tehtäväksi. Mutta jos maksat 2 euroa per kilometri (n. 630 euroa yhteensä) etukäteen huomiseen mennessä niin voin tehdä ilman maisemia ja risteyksiä ja kaikki tiet hiekkateinä.  Korkea tasoinen kartta maksaa sitten 10 euroa per kilometri. Eli vastaus siis on että ei taida onnistua tuommoisen kartan tekeminen OMSi:iin.


Aiot lyödä rahoiksi vai?  :Wink:  Jos teet Volvo 8700:n (KORKEALAATUISENA) voin olla jopa valmis maksamaan 50-100  :Wink:

----------


## Elias

:S Minun NL202 lakkasi toimimasta kun latasin tuon Buscomin.

----------


## Knightrider

Minulla taasen Buscomia ei näy missään.

----------


## sm3

> Jos teet Volvo 8700:n (KORKEALAATUISENA) voin olla jopa valmis maksamaan 50-100


Ei ehkä ihan heti onnistu, ei taitais meikäläisellä kärsivällisyys riittää. Enkä kehtaisi bittikasasta pyytää rahaa, mutta vaivanpalkkaa kyllä. Vitsinä tuon heitin, kuten varmaan hoksastikin.




> :S Minun NL202 lakkasi toimimasta kun latasin tuon Buscomin.





> Minulla taasen Buscomia ei näy missään.


Minulla toimii moitteettomasti eli tiedostoissa ei ainakaan vikaa ole.

----------


## Palomaa

> Vitsinä tuon heitin, kuten varmaan hoksastikin.


Totta kai  :Wink:  Vaivanpalkasta puhuinkin.  :Smile: 

Kyösti, mikä on ongelma sun NL202:sen kans jos et nää sitä?

----------


## Elias

> Alkuperäinen ideani eli h80 kartta on nyt saanut liikennevalot. Seuraavaksi lisään ne keltaset ohjenuolet jotta Tamperelaisetkin osaavat ajaa.  Sen jälkeen pistän muut autoiljat kuriin lisäämällä liikkensäännöt (nopeusrajoitukset, prioriteetit yms.). Joku staattinen (static) Scala bussi saattaa ihan Palomaan riemuksi ilmestyä Herttoniemeen taukoa viettämään.  Sikäli mikäli intoa minulla riittää. AI liikenne tulee myös kasvamaan. Todellisuudesta poikkean sillä että kaikille pysäkeille tulee pysäkkinäyttö, jossa näkyy kaksi seuravaa bussia minuuttimäärineen. Julkaisu aika määrittyy sen mukaan miten nopeasti jaksan tehdä.


Muutamia muita ideoita tuohon karttaan, minun mielestäni aika tärkeitä:

- Realistisia AI-bussilinjoja kulkemaan kartalle, kuten 550. h80:lle olisi myös hyvä saada muitakin autoja

- Realistiset aikataulut

- Mahdollisuus aloittaa varikolta

- Tiettyä linjaa ajavat vain tietyn liikennöitsijän bussit (esim Nobina, Jokeri...) Tässä ohjeet: http://aussiex.org/forum/index.php?/...-ai-bus-skins/

----------


## sm3

> Muutamia muita ideoita tuohon karttaan, minun mielestäni aika tärkeitä:
> 
> - Realistisia AI-bussilinjoja kulkemaan kartalle, kuten 550. h80:lle olisi myös hyvä saada muitakin autoja
> 
> - Realistiset aikataulut
> 
> - Mahdollisuus aloittaa varikolta
> 
> - Tiettyä linjaa ajavat vain tietyn liikennöitsijän bussit (esim Nobina, Jokeri...) Tässä ohjeet: http://aussiex.org/forum/index.php?/...-ai-bus-skins/


Ensimmäinen ja toiseksi viimeinen kohta on jo tehty (ei julkaistu), mutta teen ne uudelleen paremmin. Viimeistä kohtaa en voi tehdä koska maalauksia on vain NL202 bussille ja se liian raskas (syö hirveästi tietokoneen tehoja) käytettäväksi AI bussina. Realistiset aikataulut tulevat myös.

*Mitä on tehty:
*
Opaste nuolet
Prioriteetit säädetty suosimaan h80 linjaa, eli ei tarttee enää odottaa missään kilometrin AI auto jonossa. Ja risteyksissä on etuajo oikeus. 
Herttoniemen terminaalissa ei enää kulje kuin busseja
Liikennenvalot lisätty ja testattu
Maisemointia hivenen korjattu

*Mitä saattaa* olla tulossa:*

h82 linja ajettavana versiona
Siniset pysäkit Jokerille (Roihupellon pysäkit)
Näytöt kaikille pysäkeille joista näkyy kaksi seuraavaa lähtöä minuuttimäärineen
+ Nuo Eliaksen ehdotukset viimeistä lukuunottamatta.



_*En halua luvata mitään_

----------


## Elias

Taitaahan O405:llekkin olla niitä värityksiä? Tosin en ole kovin varma, toimiiko se AI:na.
Yhtenä ehdotuksena voisin vielä lisätä sen, että esim. risteysten muut tiet (jotka päättyvät aika pian), niihin olisi hyvä saada jotain pusikkoa tai taloja eteen, koska silloin kun odotat kääntymistä risteyksessä, niin ei ole mukava katsella, kun AI-autoja tulee keskeltä tyhjää..  :Smile: 

Aiotko muuten julkaista versioita ns. "kerta kerralta", vai julkaisetko kaiken kerralla?

Muuta asiaa: mm. Busscar Urbanus Plussin tehneiltä "OMSI BR Designers"'eiltä on tulossa Volvo 9700.

http://www.omnibussimulator.de/forum...&threadID=4892

----------


## Palomaa

> Taitaahan O405:llekkin olla niitä värityksiä? Tosin en ole kovin varma, toimiiko se AI:na.
> Yhtenä ehdotuksena voisin vielä lisätä sen, että esim. risteysten muut tiet (jotka päättyvät aika pian), niihin olisi hyvä saada jotain pusikkoa tai taloja eteen, koska silloin kun odotat kääntymistä risteyksessä, niin ei ole mukava katsella, kun AI-autoja tulee keskeltä tyhjää.. 
> 
> Aiotko muuten julkaista versioita ns. "kerta kerralta", vai julkaisetko kaiken kerralla?
> 
> Muuta asiaa: mm. Busscar Urbanus Plussin tehneiltä "OMSI BR Designers"'eiltä on tulossa Volvo 9700.
> 
> http://www.omnibussimulator.de/forum...&threadID=4892


o405 on mahdollista saada AI:ksi, itselläni on eräässä mapissa.
Ja o405 on myös se auto millä minulla on jokeri-väritys, ei muissa ole.
Ja kyllä, volvo 9700 tulossa, sitä voisi käyttää esim. Porvoon Liikenteeseen?  :Smile:

----------


## sm3

> Yhtenä ehdotuksena voisin vielä lisätä sen, että esim. risteysten muut tiet (jotka päättyvät aika pian), niihin olisi hyvä saada jotain pusikkoa tai taloja eteen, koska silloin kun odotat kääntymistä risteyksessä, niin ei ole mukava katsella, kun AI-autoja tulee keskeltä tyhjää.. 
> 
> Aiotko muuten julkaista versioita ns. "kerta kerralta", vai julkaisetko kaiken kerralla?


Maisemia korjaan vielä. Saas nähdä mitenkä julkaisen ja milloin julkaisen. Teen nyt kunnolla loppuun ensin. 

Mitenkäs se sinun Tampere karttasi muuten edistyy?




> Ja kyllä, volvo 9700 tulossa, sitä voisi käyttää esim. Porvoon Liikenteeseen?


Jep. Mutta sitä ennen on tulossa tämmöinen. Volvo B10M alustalla. Kori on Marcopolo Paradiso GV 1000.

----------


## Palomaa

> Marcopolo Paradiso GV 1000.


Hyi sanonko mikä.
Ja sitten joskus vuonna nakki ja muusi on myös ehkä Scania OmniExpress 340  :Wink:

----------


## Knightrider

> Totta kai  Vaivanpalkasta puhuinkin. 
> 
> Kyösti, mikä on ongelma sun NL202:sen kans jos et nää sitä?


Jaa'a, ei näy Buscomia siis. Bussi näkyy, kuten ennenkin.

----------


## Palomaa

> Jaa'a, ei näy Buscomia siis. Bussi näkyy, kuten ennenkin.


Teen sinulle korjauksen illalla.

----------


## Palomaa

Tuli tällänen väritys tälläseen autoon tehtyä sitten, eli pelkkä HSL-väritys, ei logoja, vähän kuin PL "UOF-404":sessa.

kuva 1
kuva 2

----------


## sm3

Tein vaihteeksi Helsinki- Porvoo reittiä. Koko osuus on yksi kaista suuntaansa. Tehty sillä suunnitelmalla jota esittelin aiemmin, eli suuret kaupungit pelkistettyjä, mutta etäisyydet todellisia. Reitin pituus n. 52 km.

*Valmiina on nyt:*

Pelkistetty Helsinki (pari tietä)
Helsingissä maanpäällinen linja-autoasema
Osa Porvoota (todellisuutta vastaava)
Porvoon linja-autoasema (todellisuutta vastaava)
Tie Helsingistä Porvooseen (ja takaisin  :Wink: ) Tie mutkittelee loivasti jottei ole tylsää

*Mitä pitää tehdä:*

Aikataulut (fiktiivinen PIKA Helsinki- Porvoo)
Maisemat
HOF tiedosto
Nopeusrajoitukset yms.

*Mitä tarvittaisiin:*

EB värinen bussi (Pohjolan Liikenne, Savonlinja).

_BETA- versiota saa kysellä yksityisviestillä, niin katsotaan. Jos haluaa vaikka aikatauluja tehdä, siitä olisi suuri apu._

----------


## Palomaa

> *Mitä tarvittaisiin:*
> 
> EB värinen bussi (Pohjolan Liikenne, Savonlinja).
> 
> _BETA- versiota saa kysellä yksityisviestillä, niin katsotaan. Jos haluaa vaikka aikatauluja tehdä, siitä olisi suuri apu._


Sm3, Helsinki - Porvoo väliähän liikennöi Porvoon Liikenne, eikä Pohjolan Liikenne. Minulla on Porvoon Liikenteen auto (U-tariffillakin vielä varustettu versio.)

Linkki: Porvoon Liikenne (U) Linkki tulossa vähän ajan kuluttua.

----------


## sm3

> Sm3, Helsinki - Porvoo väliähän liikennöi Porvoon Liikenne, eikä Pohjolan Liikenne. Minulla on Porvoon Liikenteen auto (U-tariffillakin vielä varustettu versio.)
> 
> Linkki: Porvoon Liikenne (U) Linkki tulossa vähän ajan kuluttua.



Palomaa, tartteen muuta liikennettä varten. Esim. Helsinki- Mikkeli, Helsinki- Kouvola, Savolinna, Kotka, Loviisa yms vuorot ajaa Porvoon kautta.

----------


## Palomaa

> Palomaa, tartteen muuta liikennettä varten. Esim. Helsinki- Mikkeli, Helsinki- Kouvola, Savolinna, Kotka, Loviisa yms vuorot ajaa Porvoon kautta.


Ok. En tiennyt tuota.  :Very Happy:  mutta PL:n väristys on vaikea sen kuun takia.. Voin yrittää.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:05 ----------

Pohjolan Liikenne (U) 1
Pohjolan Liikenne (U) 2
Pohjolan Liikenne (U) 3
Tämän parempaa en saanut aikaiseksi näin lyhyellä varoitusajalla, mutta toivottavasti tämä on hyvä. Lisään sen tuon bussin pakettiin.


---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:34 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 23:00 ----------

Man Lion's City on julkaistu.

Tulen tekemään tuohon autoon HelB-värityksen koska se on realistinen tuossa autossa. Mutta tarkempaa ajankohtaa en osaa vielä sanoa, olen tehnyt aiemmin siihen jo "PL UOF-404" tapaisen värityksen mutta sitä en luultavasti tule julkaisemaan.

Kuva vielä värityksestä.

----------


## zige94

Palomaa, korjaa kuviesi linkki. Mitkään niistä ei toimi  :Smile: 

EDIT: Vika linkki toimii, mutta nuo PL U-linja linkit ei toimi.

----------


## Palomaa

> Palomaa, korjaa kuviesi linkki. Mitkään niistä ei toimi 
> 
> EDIT: Vika linkki toimii, mutta nuo PL U-linja linkit ei toimi.


toimiipas? ainakin minulla.
no on ainakin nyt korjattu.

----------


## sm3

> Ok. En tiennyt tuota.  mutta PL:n väristys on vaikea sen kuun takia.. Voin yrittää.
> 
> ---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:05 ----------
> 
> Pohjolan Liikenne (U) 1
> Pohjolan Liikenne (U) 2
> Pohjolan Liikenne (U) 3
> Tämän parempaa en saanut aikaiseksi näin lyhyellä varoitusajalla, mutta toivottavasti tämä on hyvä. Lisään sen tuon bussin pakettiin.


Kattelen tuota myöhemmin. Jos et saa ikkunnan päälle malattu niin eiköhän tuo ole paras mitä on mahdollista tehdä.  :Smile:  PL ja Savolinjan *EB* väritykset olisivat kova juttu.  Sijoita myös ne lähettämäni suomenkieliset NL202:en kyltit tuohon pakettiin, saat korjata niitä jos on tarpeen ennen liittämistä. 

Aikataulut on nyt tehty samoin nopeusrajoitukset. Seuraavaksi teen maisemat. Helsingistä lähtiessä ensimmäiset 13,7km menevät kaupunkimaisemassa ja viimeiset 1,3km (Porvoon päässä) omakotitalo alue maiseman keskellä. Tällä välillä on vain metsää ja pari taloa siellä täällä. Huoltoasemat katson erikseen, jotta ne tulevat oikeisiin kohtiin. Päästä päähän reitin pituus on n. 55km kaupunkialueet mukaan lukien. Porvoon maisemoin Googlen katunäkymää hyväksi käyttäen. Kartta on hyvin kevyt joten sen pitäisi pyöriä myös vanhemmilla koneilla. 

Maisemointi on varmaan valmis huomiseen mennessä, joten ehdotuksia seuraavaksi reitiksi otetaan vastaan. Ainoa ehto on että reitin pitää alkaa joko Helsingistä tai Porvoosta.

----------


## Palomaa

Joo tosiaan, NL202:seen ei pysty maalaamaan ikkunan päälle joka on sääli.  :Sad: 




> joten ehdotuksia seuraavaksi reitiksi otetaan vastaan. Ainoa ehto on että reitin pitää alkaa joko Helsingistä tai Porvoosta.


Helsinki - Salo - Turku.

----------


## sm3

> Helsinki - Salo - Turku.


Tätä itekkin aattelin, mutten vain itselleni jaksa näitä karttoja tehdä joten annoin sanan muille (onko täällä muita kuin Palomaa), mutta mukava että ehdotit juuri lempiosuuttani.  :Laughing: 

Jos ajatellaan asteikolla 1-5 jossa 1 on epärealistinen ja 5 huippurealistinen niin miten tarkka tuon mallinnoksen pitäisi olla. Jos 5 niin menee pari kuukautta jos 1 tai 2 niin yksi- kaksi päivää ja siinä on tärkeimmät ykstyiskohdat. 3-5 eivät pyöri enää kunnolla edes uusilla koneilla. Suosittelen 1-2 tarkkuutta, mutta enhän minä tätä vain omaksi ilokseni tee. Jos 1 tarkkuus kelpaa niin haittako jos teen Kirkkonummellekkin.  :Laughing:  Maisemointiin menee sitten kauemmin.

Teen tietä 50km/2h vauhdilla (totesin tämä eilen), joten en pitäisi ylivoimasena jos OMSI ei vänkää vastaan. Voi toki olla että en aloita kuin ehkä keskiviikkona tai torstaina. Tai ehkä huomenna...

----------


## Palomaa

> Tätä itekkin aattelin, mutten vain itselleni jaksa näitä karttoja tehdä joten annoin sanan muille (onko täällä muita kuin Palomaa), mutta mukava että ehdotit juuri lempiosuuttani.


Ja siihen kun liitetään silleen että aikataulullaan "U540" olisi "Lommila, Espoon-keskuksen liittymä":n kohdalla samoihin aikoihin kuten yleensä.

MAN_NL202 U-tariffi siitä vain lataamaan.

krediitit:
Thiago Sobral - U-tariffi modelointi
Scania_k230ub - ilmastointijärjestelmä
Minä - tekstuurit

----------


## Eki62

> Man Lion's City on julkaistu.


Latasin tuon bussin. Muuten hyvä mutta siitä puuttuu vielä kassakone.

----------


## Veh

> Latasin tuon bussin. Muuten hyvä mutta siitä puuttuu vielä kassakone.


Mielestäni myös kyseinen bussi on hyvä. Löysin pari modia tähänkin.

Liput ja Kassa
Löysin tämmöisen modin jossa on siis liput + kassa. 

Ulospäin aukeavat ovet.
Jos joku haluaa tähän bussiin ulospäín aukeavat ovet niin tässä olisi  :Smile:  Testattu on ja hyvin toimii. (Kaikki 3 ovea aukeavat ulospäin.)

Kokeilkoot näitä modeja ken tahtoo...

----------


## zige94

Huonoja puolia bussissa: Matkustajat "teleporttaavat" istumaan, kävelyrata bussinläpi on outo, vilkkujen äänet ovat todella inhottavat (poistin ne kokonaan), bussi kiihtyy todella hitaasti ja huippunopeus on vain 71km/h, joka on joissain mapeissa ihan liian hidas (vert. NL202 = 104km/h). Lisäksi bussi on todella raskas, ja Thiago selvittikin Auessiexissa selvittivätkin syyt, tekijä on jostain syystä kaikki texturet pistänyt .jpg -muotoon, ja OMSI on hidas käsittelemään .jpg-muodossa olevia textureita. Thiago yrittää viikon parin päästä (kun hän ehtii) muuttaa kaikki .jpg -muodossa olevat textuurit .bpm -muotoon, joka pitäisi olla OMSI:llekin mukavempi. Bussissa on vielä paljon paranneltavaa, ja omasta mielestäni se on tällä hetkellä siinä kunnossa ettei se ole ajettava. Joten liian aikaisin julkaistu. Odottelen että Thiago saa muutettua kaikki textuurit, ja sitten pitää kokeilla uusiksi.

----------


## Palomaa

> Bussissa on vielä paljon paranneltavaa, ja omasta mielestäni se on tällä hetkellä siinä kunnossa ettei se ole ajettava.


Mutta täytyyhän se muistaa että aina saa itse yrittää tehdä paremman.

----------


## sm3

> Huonoja puolia bussissa: Matkustajat "teleporttaavat" istumaan, kävelyrata bussinläpi on outo, vilkkujen äänet ovat todella inhottavat (poistin ne kokonaan), bussi kiihtyy todella hitaasti ja huippunopeus on vain 71km/h, joka on joissain mapeissa ihan liian hidas (vert. NL202 = 104km/h). Lisäksi bussi on todella raskas, ja Thiago selvittikin Auessiexissa selvittivätkin syyt, tekijä on jostain syystä kaikki texturet pistänyt .jpg -muotoon, ja OMSI on hidas käsittelemään .jpg-muodossa olevia textureita. Thiago yrittää viikon parin päästä (kun hän ehtii) muuttaa kaikki .jpg -muodossa olevat textuurit .bpm -muotoon, joka pitäisi olla OMSI:llekin mukavempi. Bussissa on vielä paljon paranneltavaa, ja omasta mielestäni se on tällä hetkellä siinä kunnossa ettei se ole ajettava. Joten liian aikaisin julkaistu. Odottelen että Thiago saa muutettua kaikki textuurit, ja sitten pitää kokeilla uusiksi.


Minusta se on hieno bussi.  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

> Minusta se on hieno bussi.


Hieno se on, ei siinä mitään  :Smile:  Mutta se on liian raskas, ja keskeneräiseksi jätetty. Kunhan virheet sun muut korjataan ja vähän parannellaan niin se on toistaiseksi OMSI:n parhain bussi  :Smile:

----------


## sm3

> Hieno se on, ei siinä mitään  Mutta se on liian raskas, ja keskeneräiseksi jätetty. Kunhan virheet sun muut korjataan ja vähän parannellaan niin se on toistaiseksi OMSI:n parhain bussi


Virallisella foorumilla tekijä kertoi että koska tämä bussi on laittomasti vuodettu moneen kertaa niin hän päätti julkaista yleisen BETA:n kaikille. Päätti varmaan että ennemmin julkaisee luvallisen betan kuin kattoo sitä piraatti rallia, olisi muuten tehnyt loppuun ennen julkaisua.

----------


## Eki62

> Mielestäni myös kyseinen bussi on hyvä. Löysin pari modia tähänkin.
> 
> Liput ja Kassa
> Löysin tämmöisen modin jossa on siis liput + kassa. 
> 
> Ulospäin aukeavat ovet.
> Jos joku haluaa tähän bussiin ulospäín aukeavat ovet niin tässä olisi  Testattu on ja hyvin toimii. (Kaikki 3 ovea aukeavat ulospäin.)
> 
> Kokeilkoot näitä modeja ken tahtoo...


 Mihis kansioon nuo modit laitetaan, kun ei oikein tuo Saksan kieli ole hallussa?

----------


## sm3

Tässä:

Helsinkin sisäinen linja h80 päivitettynä (uusitut liikennevalot ja prioriteetit) ei uusia aikatauluja tms. vielä. HOF tiedosto ei tule mukana.

Helsinki Porvoo (eri kartta kuin tuo äskeinen, pelkistetty Helsinki) Mukana myös Salon kohdille saakka lähes suoraa tietä (hyvin varhaisessa vaiheessa, ei ajokelpoinen). Mielipiteitä onko Helsinki liian pelkistetty, voin vaikka mallintaa Kampin aseman mutten koko Helsinkiä. HOF tiedosto ei tule mukana, aikataulut on tehty.

Molemmat tässä paketissa (kaksi erillistä karttaa):

https://rapidshare.com/files/3213533...orvoo_Beta.zip BETA versioita molemmat. Tämä paketti on enemmänkin sisällöntuottajille tarkoitettu, mutta saavat sitä muutkin kokeilla.

Paketissa on vain kartat, joku lähettänee YV:nä viestin siitä mitkä objektit ainakin puuttuvat niin että ne pitäisi sisällyttää. Molemmille kartoille pitäisi tehdä hyvät HOF tiedostot, joka joka on enemmänkin niitä linja- kilpiä tutkinut ja tietää mitä niissä oikeasti lukee.

Tässä kuitenkin muutama objekti jotka ainakin tarvitaan:

https://rapidshare.com/files/6226292...eryobjects.zip

----------


## Knightrider

> Tässä:
> 
> Helsinkin sisäinen linja h80 päivitettynä (uusitut liikennevalot ja prioriteetit) ei uusia aikatauluja tms. vielä. HOF tiedosto ei tule mukana.






> Helsinki Porvoo (eri kartta kuin tuo äskeinen, pelkistetty Helsinki) Mukana myös Salon kohdille saakka lähes suoraa tietä (hyvin varhaisessa vaiheessa, ei ajokelpoinen). Mielipiteitä onko Helsinki liian pelkistetty, voin vaikka mallintaa Kampin aseman mutten koko Helsinkiä. HOF tiedosto ei tule mukana, aikataulut on tehty.


Ei ole liian pelkistetty, sillä tuli mieleen, että noin suuri karttahan pyörii sulavasti vain vähäisellä määrällä objekteja. Tietysti välimaastoon voi jotain koristetta pykätä. Kartta on kuitenkin syystä tai toisesta epärealistisen valoisa keskiyöllä, vähän pimeämpi ja katuvalot niin olisi realistisempi tuntu pelatessa.

----------


## sm3

"Zu wenig arbeitsspeicher" tarkoittaa että on liian vähän (RAM) muistia, kokeile säättää asetuksista Graphics (advansed) välilehden alta Max. terr. mem... kohdassa luku 200 vaikka lukuun 400.  

Tässä linjakilpiä h80 kartan kanssa käytettäväksi (jos saa kartan toimimaan). 
https://rapidshare.com/files/823536878/Kilpiä.zip Nimellä "Helmi" siinä Depot valikossa bussia valitessa. 

Knightrider latasithan ja asensit oikein myös tämän paketin jossa on ne tarvittavat objektit karttaan.

Helsinki kartassa h80 linja on saanut linjan h82 seurakseen, Itäkeskusta rakentelen pikkuhiljaa. Sen jälkeen maisemointi, aikataulut yms.




> Ei ole liian pelkistetty, sillä tuli mieleen, että noin suuri karttahan pyörii sulavasti vain vähäisellä määrällä objekteja. Tietysti välimaastoon voi jotain koristetta pykätä. Kartta on kuitenkin syystä tai toisesta epärealistisen valoisa keskiyöllä, vähän pimeämpi ja katuvalot niin olisi realistisempi tuntu pelatessa.


Pelin valaistukseen en voi vaikuttaa, mutta katuvalot voin lisätä. Kun saan tien Turkuun valmiiksi niin kartta on jo todella iso, ja objektien määrää pitää tarkasti rajoittaa ja niiden sijoitusta miettiä. Todennäköisesti matkalle ei tule mitään maisemointia, tai jos tulee niin hyvin yksinkertaista.

----------


## Elias

Helsinkikartta ei toimi minullakaan, koska se on niin raskas! Voin käyttää Bowdenhamia, Willshireä ja Scunthorpeakin ilman lagia, mutta tämä ei edes käynnisty, koska se vie niin paljon muistia!  :Icon Frown:

----------


## Knightrider

> "Zu wenig arbeitsspeicher" tarkoittaa että on liian vähän (RAM) muistia, kokeile säättää asetuksista Graphics (advansed) välilehden alta Max. terr. mem... kohdassa luku 200 vaikka lukuun 400.


Ei auta 400, ei 800, ei 1500. Koneessani on RAMia alkuperäisenä 0,5Gt kampa ja kakkospaikkaan olen liittänyt vielä 1Gt kamman, yhteensä siis 1.5Gt. Tämä lienee normaalioloissa riittävä määrä?



> Knightrider latasithan ja asensit oikein myös tämän paketin jossa on ne tarvittavat objektit karttaan.


Toki.



> Pelin valaistukseen en voi vaikuttaa


Voit: Omsin Manual SDK:n s. 65

----------


## sm3

Helsinki kartta on se sama kuin vanhakin paitsi että liikennevalot on lisätty, ja liikennesääntöjä päivitelty sekä opasteet lisätty... Onko kukaan saanut karttaa toimimaan?  :Icon Frown:  Minulla karttaa toimii 4 Gt Rammia ja vissiin 1 Gt näytönohjaimessa... Yksi mikä voi auttaa on poistaa kaikki tiedostot (aikataulut) TTData kansiosta, ne ovat varmaan puoli vuotta vanhoja ja karttaa päivitetty sen jälkeen. Joten ne ovat varmaan aika bugisia. Jos tämä auttaa niin teen heti uudet aikataulut ja lähetän ne tänne. 

Panostan tuohon kaukoliikenne karttaan kun se kerta ainakin toimii, tutkin sen valaistuksen uudelleen ja jatkan tietä ainakin Saloon saakka. Tie on kaksi kaistaa per suunta, ja koska tie pätkät ovat niin pitkiä niin autoja katoaa ja ilmestyy tyhjästä, joten varaan sisemmän kaistan bussikaistaksi niin ei tule mitään autoja yhtäkkiä tyhjästä metrin päähän, käykö tämmöinen ratkaisu? Voin kehitellä jonkin muunkin menetelmän. Onko 100 km/h vai 120 km/h parempi nopeus rajoitus?

----------


## Palomaa

> Onko 100 km/h vai 120 km/h parempi nopeus rajoitus?


120 km/h, ei bussilla ajetakkuin 100 km/h "rajoituksien" vuoksi.

----------


## sm3

> 120 km/h, ei bussilla ajetakkuin 100 km/h "rajoituksien" vuoksi.


Henkilöautot voivat ajaa 120 km/h. Ne vain menevät sitten vauhdilla ohi kuten oikeastikkin.

----------


## Palomaa

> Henkilöautot voivat ajaa 120 km/h. Ne vain menevät sitten vauhdilla ohi kuten oikeastikkin.


Juu, kuulostaa erittäin hyvältä..  :Smile:

----------


## sm3

Päivitety määränpääkilpi paketi löytyy täältä.

----------


## Elias

Ei toimi Helsinkikartta, ei. Siinä on nyt jotain vikana, koska jää jumittamaan "Loading map and new situation.."-kohtaan, kunnes muisti loppuu. Poistin TTData-kansion sisällön ja laststn-tiedostot, vaan silti. Muissa kartoissa se vaihtuu jo 10 sekunnin päästä seuraavaan vaiheeseen tuon "Loading map and new situation.."-kohdan jälkeen. Porvoo-kartta täytyy vielä testata.

Porvoo-kartta se latautuu noin 30 sekunnissa.. Eli toimii hyvin.  :Wink:

----------


## sm3

> Ei toimi Helsinkikartta, ei. Siinä on nyt jotain vikana, koska jää jumittamaan "Loading map and new situation.."-kohtaan, kunnes muisti loppuu. Poistin TTData-kansion sisällön ja laststn-tiedostot, vaan silti. Muissa kartoissa se vaihtuu jo 10 sekunnin päästä seuraavaan vaiheeseen tuon "Loading map and new situation.."-kohdan jälkeen. Porvoo-kartta täytyy vielä testata.
> 
> Porvoo-kartta se latautuu noin 30 sekunnissa.. Eli toimii hyvin.


Kevennän sen maisemointia lähipäivinä. Siinä on sen verta paljon yksittäisiä puita vaikka kevyempikin vaihtoehto on olemassa, ne ovat raskaita. Vähennän myös muita hienouksia maisemoinnissa. 

Kokeile vielä kopioida "ailists.cfg" vaikka "Grundorf" kartan kansiosta ja korvaa Helsinki kartan mukana tullut sillä. Jos on sittenkin viallinen tiedosto mukana, kun sitä muokkailin aika paljon.

----------


## sm3

OMSI:iin tulossa päivitystä:

http://www.omnibussimulator.de/english.htm

*Pistän projektini jäihin* kunnes nämä julkaistaan, jos tulee suuriakin muutoksia editoriin. Koska ei viitsi "vanhalla" tekniikalla tehdä, ettei kartat vanhene käsiin. Mahdollisuus käyttää todellisia koordinaatteja ja maastonkorkeuksia tuo valtavasti uutta, ja helpottaa selvästi objektien sijoittelua todellisille paikoille.

----------


## Elias

Kiitos, nyt Helsinki toimii. Syy oli tosiaankin ailistan, poistin sen ailists ref ja ailists tiedoston, ja korvasin jollain ikivanhalla ailistalla.  :Smile:

----------


## sm3

> Kiitos, nyt Helsinki toimii. Syy oli tosiaankin ailistan, poistin sen ailists ref ja ailists tiedoston, ja korvasin jollain ikivanhalla ailistalla.


Hyvä. Ei minulla enää muita ratkaisuja olisi edes ollut... Aattelin että oon tehnyt jonkun pahemmankin virheen tuon kartan kanssa. Teen tällä viikolla uudet aikataulut h80 linjalle ja myöhemmin AI linjoja, mutta karttaan en koske ennen OMSI päivityksen julkaisua.

Julkaisen myös h82 reitin tällä tai ensi viikolla, se on pysäkkejä ja maisemointia sekä aikataluja vaille valmis (Tiet tein jo viime viikolla). Sen jälkeen pistän kartan syväjäädytykseen, kunnes OMSI päivitys julkaistaan.

----------


## Palomaa

Tein tuossa HelB:in väristyksen tuohon Man Lion's Cityyn. Noissa kuvissa olen käyttänyt CNG-modausta jos ihmettelette säiliötä katolla.
Numerointifontti ja logot ovat kesken ja parannan heti kun mahdollista, syystä että oven yläpuolelle logoa en heti saanut kun en löytänyt ko. tiedostoa, mutta se on menossa sinne! aikanaan!

HelB 733 1
HelB 733 2
HelB 733 3
HelB 733 4
HelB 733 5

----------


## sm3

> Tein tuossa HelB:in väristyksen tuohon Man Lion's Cityyn. Noissa kuvissa olen käyttänyt CNG-modausta jos ihmettelette säiliötä katolla.
> Numerointifontti ja logot ovat kesken ja parannan heti kun mahdollista, syystä että oven yläpuolelle logoa en heti saanut kun en löytänyt ko. tiedostoa, mutta se on menossa sinne! aikanaan!
> 
> HelB 733 1
> HelB 733 2
> HelB 733 3
> HelB 733 4
> HelB 733 5


Näyttää todella hienolta. 

Tässä pari muuta jotka olisi kiva nähdä OMSi:ssa:
http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallis...lb504-505.html
http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallisliikenne/tll18.html

Millä ohjelmalla teet noita maalauksia?

----------


## Palomaa

> Näyttää todella hienolta. 
> 
> Tässä pari muuta jotka olisi kiva nähdä OMSi:ssa:
> http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallis...lb504-505.html
> http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallisliikenne/tll18.html
> 
> Millä ohjelmalla teet noita maalauksia?


Ihan Paint-ohjelmalla.. Olen kyllä hyvä sillä tekemään, mitä sitä turhaan muita..  :Laughing: 
Ton toisen HelB:in voin tehdä, TLL:ää en tee MAN:nii

----------


## joboo

Omsi:in tulossa 27.5.

----------


## sm3

> Omsi:in tulossa 27.5.


Hienon näköistä!

Itseltäni tulossa loppuun maisemoitu Porvoon reitti, lähipäivinä. Lisäsin liikennevaloja Helsingin "keskustaan". Onko tietoa kellään mistä saa semmoisia kylttejä joihin voi kirjoittaa itse, sekä tyhjiä (Etäisyyksiä ja ajoohjeita varten, kartassa pari hankalaa paikkaa joihin tarvitaan opastusta) että nuolellisia (Ei tarvitsisi käyttää niitä ilmassa leijuvia nuolia...)

----------


## Wiima sen pitää olla

Tulee näköjään uutta tavaraa taas OMSI:in:

http://www.omnibussimulator.de/scree...12_0501_15.jpg

Pitäs olla hyvälaatuinen, kun pelin kehittäjät on asialla :Very Happy:

----------


## zige94

> Tulee näköjään uutta tavaraa taas OMSI:in:
> 
> http://www.omnibussimulator.de/scree...12_0501_15.jpg
> 
> Pitäs olla hyvälaatuinen, kun pelin kehittäjät on asialla


Jep, tuota on kyllä tehty todella kauan, mutta julkaistaan kuulemma samaan aikaan päivitetyn? Berlin - Spandaun kanssa. Joku patchi Omsiin, jossa siis tuo tulee mukana. Mutta tarkempaa tietoo missä vaiheessa, milloin tms. ei ole... Mutta tuosta ilmoitettiin jo marras-joulukuun puolella.

----------


## sm3

Uusi versio Porvoon kartasta:

https://rapidshare.com/files/2200158...orvoo_Beta.zip

*Mitä on tehty:*

Porvoo on maisemoitu.
Helsingissä on korjattu maisemointia.
Keskeneräinen pätkä Turkuun on poistettu (on toki tallessa toisessa kartassa)
Porvoon ja Helsingin kaupunkialueilla on nyt katuvaloja. 
Helsingissä on liikennevaloja.
HOF tiedosto jossa määränpää kyltit.


*Mitä ei ole tehty:
*
Kartan valaistusta ei ole vielä korjattu (yön pimeys)
Välipysäkit puuttuvat vielä
Ja jotain muuta pientä...


Mukana tuleva Helsinki kartta on sama versio kuin aiemminkin, sitä ei ole päivitetty.

----------


## Wiima sen pitää olla

> Jep, tuota on kyllä tehty todella kauan, mutta julkaistaan kuulemma samaan aikaan päivitetyn? Berlin - Spandaun kanssa. Joku patchi Omsiin, jossa siis tuo tulee mukana. Mutta tarkempaa tietoo missä vaiheessa, milloin tms. ei ole... Mutta tuosta ilmoitettiin jo marras-joulukuun puolella.


Joo, enpä ole aikaisemmin huomannut. Toivottavasti tulee pian :Very Happy:

----------


## joboo

Niin, ei nyt kumminkaan unohdeta mitä "Kosak" tekee, 12 metristä erittäin korkealaatuista Renault Agoraa ja korkealaatuista mappia..


Renault Agora 12M @ Youtube
Usti map (from Czech republic) @ Aussiex.

*JULKAISUPÄIVÄ 29. KESÄKUUTA. 2012!*

----------


## zige94

> Niin, ei nyt kumminkaan unohdeta mitä "Kosak" tekee, 12 metristä erittäin korkealaatuista Renault Agoraa ja korkealaatuista mappia..
> 
> 
> Renault Agora 12M @ Youtube
> Usti map (from Czech republic) @ Aussiex.


Mikä "korkealaatuisissa" on huonoa, on se että siitä tulee liian raskas useimmille koneille. Sama virhe on tehty jo joissain mapeissa ja busseissa. M&R:n tekemät alkuperäiset bussit ovat jokainen kevyitä. Samaten tulee olemaan tuo nivel Man. Esimerkiksi Man NL202 on tehty raskaaksi, mutta se vielä pyörii useimmissa mapeissa. Lion's City on jo liian raskas, samaa veikkaan Agorasta sekä siitä "korkealaatuisesta" mapista. Sm3:n tämän hetkistä versiota en ole testannut (enkä aikasempiakaan ole ehtinyt), mutta kertomuksen ja suunnitteluvaiheiden perusteella se ei tule onneksi olemaan liian raskas.

Ps. Koneeni ei ole mikään surkea. 1,5vuotta sitten oli vielä aikalailla kärkikastia, joten koneen surkeuteen on turha verrata. Suurin osa lisäosista niinkuin nuo "korkealaatuiset" mapit ovat vain tehty joillekin über super hyper koneille.

Pss. Mikä vielä kuultua ko. mapista, mapista tulisi kuulemma maksullinen (bussi ilmainen) eikä olisi mitään free/demo versiota jolla voisi vähän testata mappia (niinkuin Newcastlessa ja Canterburyssa on ollut), vaan ostopäätös pitää tehdä pelkän "trailerin" perusteella joka on minun mielestä iso miinus, todennäköisesti jää ostamatta. Canterburyn juuri ostin sen vuoksi että sitä pysty testata minkälainen mappi oli.

----------


## sm3

Unohdin tuosta aiemmassa viestissä mainita, että Helsinki kartta (se missä on helsingin sisäinen 80 linja) projekti on nyt syvällä jään sisässä (syväjäädytetty pohjoisnavalla :Laughing: ) eli *en* rakentele tai päivitä enää kyseistä karttaa. Jos joku haluaa jatkaa niin* annan luvan* tässä ja nyt, voi vaikka ilmoittaa YV:llä jos kokee sen tarpeelliseksi. Projekti on minun osaltani siis päättynyt lopullisesti.

----------


## Eki62

> Mikä "korkealaatuisissa" on huonoa, on se että siitä tulee liian raskas useimmille koneille. Sama virhe on tehty jo joissain mapeissa ja busseissa. M&R:n tekemät alkuperäiset bussit ovat jokainen kevyitä. Samaten tulee olemaan tuo nivel Man. Esimerkiksi Man NL202 on tehty raskaaksi, mutta se vielä pyörii useimmissa mapeissa. Lion's City on jo liian raskas, samaa veikkaan Agorasta sekä siitä "korkealaatuisesta" mapista. Sm3:n tämän hetkistä versiota en ole testannut (enkä aikasempiakaan ole ehtinyt), mutta kertomuksen ja suunnitteluvaiheiden perusteella se ei tule onneksi olemaan liian raskas.
> 
> Ps. Koneeni ei ole mikään surkea. 1,5vuotta sitten oli vielä aikalailla kärkikastia, joten koneen surkeuteen on turha verrata. Suurin osa lisäosista niinkuin nuo "korkealaatuiset" mapit ovat vain tehty joillekin über super hyper koneille.


Grafiikkaan liittyen. Onko olemassa mitään suosituksia miten grafiikka asetukset kannattaa laittaa? Joissakin mapeissa käy sillä tavalla , että nykii  ja mappi pysähtyy. Mikä siis avuksi? Minkälaisia asetuksia suosittelette?

----------


## zige94

> Grafiikkaan liittyen. Onko olemassa mitään suosituksia miten grafiikka asetukset kannattaa laittaa? Joissakin mapeissa käy sillä tavalla , että nykii  ja mappi pysähtyy. Mikä siis avuksi? Minkälaisia asetuksia suosittelette?


mm. Graphics (advanced) välilehdestä "max. tex. mem. for high-res tex load" kohta kannattaa nostaa, jos esimerkiksi sinulla on giga omaamuisti näytönohjaimessa 800mb maksimissaan tuossa on hyvä (itselläni giga näyttiksessä ja juuri tuo kohta 800mb. Graphics välilehdestä ainakin tuo "Max object complexity" kannattaa pitää kohdassa 2, ja sen alapuolella oleva kohdassa 1. Näin siis itselläni. AI -traffic välilehdestä AI -autojen määrä ja ihmisten määrä vaikuttaa myös frame limittiin aika paljon, niitä kannattaa myös pienentää. Itselläni useimmat mapit toimii pelattavassa kunnossa, eli min FPS 12, suurimmassa osassa 20-35.

EDIT: Ekassa välilehdessä asetussivulla on myös näitä ns. valmiita tallennettuja asetuksia, mm. pc of 2008, pc of 2009 jne. niitäkin kannattaa tutkia jos löytyisikin se oikea, mutta kannattaa alkuperäiset asetukset kuitenkin siitä tallentaa ensiksi, että voit tarvittaessa palata niihin.

----------


## sm3

Teen vielä yhden päivityspaketin tuohon Porvoon reittiin. Lisään ne mitkä vanhassa listassa oli ja otan vastaan pieniä ehdotuksia mitä pitäisi korjata kyseisellä reitillä. Uusia väliasemia ei tule, koska kartta käy jo nyt hitaaksi tallentaa editorilla, ja on ruvennut tulemaan vähäsen viivettä toiminnoissa. Yritin lisätä Finnair Bus reittiä mutta ohjelma rupesi kiukuttelemaan, pitäisi olla mahdollista tehdä, mutta... En halua ottaa mitään riskiä että kartta muuttuisi evävakaaksi tai tulisi liian raskaaksi. Porvoon kartta on tällöin viimeisen päivityksen jälkeen virallisesti versio 1.0  :Laughing: . Kartta on jo nyt HOF tiedostojen kanssa täysin ajettavissa ja pyörii sulavasti, joten siihen on hyvä lopettaa. 

Teen siis tuon Porvoo kartan valmiiksi ja teen taas jonkin uuden kartan vaikka jonkun junakorvaus kartan, tai vaikka koululaiskyyti kartan. Yksi pitkä osuus tai pari lyhyttä per kartta. Näin kukin kartta pysyy takuu varmasti kevyenä, koska ei ole mitään järkeä jos jollakulla pyörii ja toisella ei.

----------


## Jufo

Sattui vastaan tällainen traileri pelistä *Bus Simulator 2012*, joka kuulemma ilmestyy englanniksi piakkoin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysBqiMxm9ag

Ainakin tuon 5 min trailerin perusteella näyttää todella hyvältä (bussiajelu alkaa varsinaisesti kohdasta 2:20). Varsin yksityiskohtaista miten lipun myyntikin on mallinnettu. Olisiko tästä OMSIlle haastaja? Onko kellään kokemusta/tietoa tästä pelistä?

----------


## sm3

> Sattui vastaan tällainen traileri uudesta pelistä *Bus Simulator 2012*, joka kuulemma ilmestyy englanniksi piakkoin: 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysBqiMxm9ag
> 
> Ainakin tuon 5 min trailerin perusteella näyttää todella hyvältä. Varsin yksityiskohtaista kun lipun myyntikin on mallinnettu. Olisiko tästä OMSIlle haastaja? Onko kellään kokemusta/tietoa tästä pelistä?


Se mitä ole tuosta aiemmin ymmärtänyt: Yksi bussi, normi ja nivel versiona. Yksi kartta. Suljettu ympäristö, eli ei lisäbusseja eikä lisäkarttoja yksityisten ihmisten toimesta. 

Ilmeisesti samaa roskalaatua suunnattuna 10 vuotiaille kuin aiemmatkin osat. En omista tätä peliä mutta niiden arvostelujen perusteella kun ole netistä lukenut, jätänkin ostamatta. Eivät grafiikat ja pikkuruiset yksityiskohdat korvaa sitä jos tuote on muuten huono. 

Ajatellaan vaikka pöytälamppua  :Laughing:  jossa on kultainen varjostin, kello, radio, televisio yms. mutta siihen ei saa kiinnitettyä itse lamppua.

----------


## Jufo

> Se mitä ole tuosta aiemmin ymmärtänyt: Yksi bussi, normi ja nivel versiona. Yksi kartta. Suljettu ympäristö, eli ei lisäbusseja eikä lisäkarttoja yksityisten ihmisten toimesta. 
> 
> Ilmeisesti samaa roskalaatua suunnattuna 10 vuotiaille kuin aiemmatkin osat. En omista tätä peliä mutta niiden arvostelujen perusteella kun ole netistä lukenut, jätänkin ostamatta. Eivät grafiikat ja pikkuruiset yksityiskohdat korvaa sitä jos tuote on muuten huono.


Joo, muistinkin että kokeilin saman yhtiön aiempaa tuotosta Bus Simulator 2008 (vai 2010) joskus ja se oli ihan kuraa, kun bussi kääntyi yhtä ketterästi kuin jos polkupyörällä olisi ajanut. Ei mitään ajotuntumaa.

----------


## sm3

Tässä muuten varmasti hyvä bussisimulaattori. TTS:ällä on ainakin yksi:
http://www.simrac.com/

----------


## sm3

Kartta projekteistani vielä, pistän kaikki kartani jäihin kunnes OMSI:ille julkaistaan joku puoli- tai täysturistibussi. En oikein jaksa tehdä kaupunkikarttoja ja pitkiä karttoja on tylsä ajella jollain 70- 80km/h kulkevalla kaupunkibussilla. Muutamia puolitursteja ja ainakin Volvo 9700 on tulossa joskus, joten palataan sitten asiaan. Ja sanotaan vielä rehellisesti että iski tylsyyn karttojen tekoon. 

Varmistan nyt kuitenkin onko jollakulla mitään akuutteja ongelmia Helsinki- Porvoo kartan kanssa. Eli toimivatko aikataulut ja määränpäät ja oikea reitti löytyy helposti. Toisinsanoen onko kartta *varmasti* ajettavassa kunnossa? En kehtaa mitään bugiläjää jättää sellaisenaan toisten niskoille.

Jos ei ole mitään, niin joku vihje olisi hyvä kuten "hyvin toimii" tms.  :Wink:  Muuten olen täytenä kysymysmerkkinä.

----------


## Knightrider

> Joo, muistinkin että kokeilin saman yhtiön aiempaa tuotosta Bus Simulator 2008 (vai 2010) joskus ja se oli ihan kuraa, kun bussi kääntyi yhtä ketterästi kuin jos polkupyörällä olisi ajanut. Ei mitään ajotuntumaa.


2008 oli täysin epärealistinen, 2009 edelleen epärealistinen ja saman laatuista grafiikkaa, 2009 erona se että omia linjoja pystyy perustamaan helposti. Saman verran busseja, ihan hyvän kokoinen kaupunki, luultavasti kuitenkin suljettu ympäristö - tylsistyin. 2010 on eri yhtiöltä, ja se on jo realistinen mutta aika vähän on tekemistä - missioiden lisäksi vain yksi linja vaikkakin New Yorkissa (ei kokonaisessa kaupungissa). Peli on kuitenkin avoin käyttäjien lisämapeille ja busseille ja niitä onkin joitakin tehty.



> Se mitä ole tuosta aiemmin ymmärtänyt: Yksi bussi, normi ja nivel versiona. Yksi kartta. Suljettu ympäristö, eli ei lisäbusseja eikä lisäkarttoja yksityisten ihmisten toimesta.


Hyvän pelin pilasivat moisella. Harmi, kerrankin kun oli mahdollisuus. Videossa näytti vielä hyvältä. Taitanee ilmestyä tuohon sitten maksullisia lisäosia, jos vaikka pelin hankkineet kyllästyvät ainoaan mappiin. Onkos muuten alkuperäinen ympäristö suuri, montakin linjaa?

----------


## sm3

> 2008 oli täysin epärealistinen, 2009 edelleen epärealistinen ja saman laatuista grafiikkaa, 2009 erona se että omia linjoja pystyy perustamaan helposti. Saman verran busseja, ihan hyvän kokoinen kaupunki, luultavasti kuitenkin suljettu ympäristö - tylsistyin. 2010 on eri yhtiöltä, ja se on jo realistinen mutta aika vähän on tekemistä. Peli on kuitenkin avoin käyttäjien lisämapeille ja busseille ja niitä onkin joitakin tehty.
> Hyvän pelin pilasivat moisella. Harmi, kerrankin kun oli mahdollisuus. Videossa näytti vielä hyvältä. Taitanee ilmestyä tuohon sitten maksullisia lisäosia, jos vaikka pelin hankkineet kyllästyvät ainoaan mappiin. Onkos muuten alkuperäinen ympäristö suuri, montakin linjaa?


Testailin taannoin Bus Simulator 2009 demoa.  :Laughing:  En ostanut... 

City Bus Simulator oli sitten toiminnoiltaan muuten vaatimaton, perustuu täysin muutamiin näppäinkoodeihin ja kojepöytä taisi olla "maalattu". Minulla ei ole mitään muuta kuin OMSI, joten en osaa sanoa muista muuta kuin niiltä osin mitä olen netistä lukenut ja Demo versioita testaillut. Näillä tahoilla se raha menee laadun edelle, ja 10 vuotiaat ostavat kyllä, ja varmasti pitävätkin kovasti. Mutta vanhemmille ihmisille ne eivät tarjoa oikein mitään, kun on enemmän vertailukohtia ja muutenkin ymmärrystä enemmän. 

OMSI tuntuu olevan ainoa varteenotettava, koska mahdollisuuksia on lähes rajattomasti. Kaiken pystyy ohjelmoimaan tai mallintamaan jos vaan energiaa löytyy. Periaatteessa rajoituksia ei ole. Voisin vaikka ohjelmoida kasan Volvon moottoreita ja vaihdelaatikoita jos jaksaisin, kaikkia pienenpiäkin yksityiskohtia myöten.

----------


## Knightrider

> Kaiken pystyy ohjelmoimaan tai mallintamaan jos vaan energiaa löytyy. Periaatteessa rajoituksia ei ole. Voisin vaikka ohjelmoida kasan Volvon moottoreita ja vaihdelaatikoita jos jaksaisin, kaikkia pienenpiäkin yksityiskohtia myöten.


Pystyykö vauriotekstuureja ohjelmoimaan/mallintamaan? Ja onko jossain englanninkielistä ohjetta siitä, kuinka editoidaan moottorin tehokkuusarvoja?

----------


## sm3

> Pystyykö vauriotekstuureja ohjelmoimaan/mallintamaan?


Tästä minulla ei ole mitään tietoa, vielä...




> Ja onko jossain englanninkielistä ohjetta siitä, kuinka editoidaan moottorin tehokkuusarvoja?


Ei ole ohjeita, jossain vaiheessa pitäisi olla tulossa scripti opas. Olen jotain kokeiluja tehnyt. Yritin ohjelmoida Volvo I-shift:in arvoja. Hyvin meni kunnes bussi yritti vaihtaa kakkospykälälle, ei onnistunut, kierrokset vaan nousi muttei vaihde vaihtunut. Pitäis tietää ne kaikki mahdolliset arvot, jotta ne voi ohjelmoida ja moottorikin kalibroida vaihteistolle. Syötin sille vaan ne Gear Rations:it, en muista nyt suomen kielen sanaa. Jotain Volvon D13C 460 moottoria voisin yrittää tehdä, ei ainakaan lopu voima ylämäessä. Saattaisi olla jopa pienoinen raketti joku NL202. 

Koitan kysellä neuvoa joltakulta OMSI foorumeilla, tai lueskella vanhoja ketjuja aiheesta. Katotaan mitä saan aikaan. Vertailen vaikka SD202 moottorin arvoja ja yritän löytää vastaavat noista scripti tiedostoista. Voisin myös peukaloida vaikka ZF Ecomat vaihteistoakin ja koittaa nähdä miten se on tehty ihan tarkalleen, viimeksi löysin vain ne gear rationit ja muutin ne, eikä toiminut. Tai sitten koitan saada jonkun "viisaamman" tekemään. *Jos* 
onnistun tekemään niin voisi vaikka väkertää jonkun vaihteisto- tai moottoripaketin.

Tuli muuten mieleen, saattaisin osata tehdä yksinkertaisen manuaalivaihteiston siihen on tuommoinen joku apupakettikin olemassa OMSI Foorumilla. Yksinkertaisen ehkä osaan tehdä, mutta realistista en osaa suoralta kädeltä tehdä. Tutkin asiaa jossain vaiheessa, kaiken muun lisäksi. 

Juhannukseen mennessä ainakin on jotain valmiina. Mutta en lupaa kuitenkaan että mitään kelvollista, *jotain* kuitenkin. Ja voi olla että ei vaan huvita väkertää, mutta katotaan.  :Smile:  Liikaa aikaa OMSI:n parissa menny...

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:50 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 20:23 ----------




> Jotain alkaa valmistua jo. Hervantakeskuksen seutua ja linjan kääntöpaikkaa, eli läheinen liikenneympyrä.. Maisemointi on hankalaa puuhaa!
> Nuo Tampereen penkit eivät näyttäneet mielestäni kovin hyvältä tuossa NL202:sessa. Käy se näinkin. 
> 
> http://ast-fast.com/upload/helmi12/linja52.png
> 
> http://ast-fast.com/upload/helmi12/linja53.png


Onko mitään uutta tästä projektista? Näytti jo ihan hyvältä noissa kuvissa.  :Smile:

----------


## Elias

Mäen teko ei edelleenkään onnistu, vaikka kuinka yritän, tulee ihan oudon muotoista. Tiet ovat valmiina, maisemointi puuttuu lähes kokonaan, ja pysäkitkin kutakuinkin sijoitettuja paikalleen.. On vaan niin vaikea löytää millainen talo tähänkin sopisi suomalaisittain, ym. Eli siis tiet ja reitti valmiina mutta maisemointi puuttuu ja aikataulutkin pitäisi väkertää, tosin suhteellisin helppoja (6.10, joka tunti :10 :40, tauko 2 kertaa päivässä, viimeinen lähtö 21.40) Jos joku jaksaa katunäkymällä alkaa maisemoimaan (tai minun reittivideon perusteella), niin voin kyllä lähettää kartan.

----------


## sm3

> Mäen teko ei edelleenkään onnistu, vaikka kuinka yritän, tulee ihan oudon muotoista. Tiet ovat valmiina, maisemointi puuttuu lähes kokonaan, ja pysäkitkin kutakuinkin sijoitettuja paikalleen.. On vaan niin vaikea löytää millainen talo tähänkin sopisi suomalaisittain, ym. Eli siis tiet ja reitti valmiina mutta maisemointi puuttuu ja aikataulutkin pitäisi väkertää, tosin suhteellisin helppoja (6.10, joka tunti :10 :40, tauko 2 kertaa päivässä, viimeinen lähtö 21.40) Jos joku jaksaa katunäkymällä alkaa maisemoimaan (tai minun reittivideon perusteella), niin voin kyllä lähettää kartan.


Ei minunkaan kartoissani ole mäkiä, vaikka niitä pitäisi olla. Niitä maisemia voi korjata myöhemmin, tee niin hyvin kuin mahdollista. Jos olet tehnyt ne reitit busseille joita käytetään aikatauluissa niin voin tehdä aikataulut mutta VAIN aikataulut koska en tiedä mitä teitä bussit Tampereella menevät. Ja VASTA sitten kun muu kartta on valmis.  :Wink:  Luulen että kovin harva on opetellut karttojen tekoa tällä foorumilla, joten et varmaan saane apua muilta... 

Hyvä saada muitakin suomalaisia karttoja, koska kun omilla kartoillani ajelen niin huomaan vain virheitä. Ja se pilaa tunnelman.

Olen OMSI:n julkaisu päivästä saakka väkertänyt karttoja muiden lisäksi myös omaan tarkotukseen, Florida karttoja, ja Pietaria yms. Ja jotain fiktiivistä keskilännen kaupunkia, Malagaa jne... mutta nämä ovat vain omaksi ilokseni. EN julkaise niitä.  Näin ollen pidän nyt tauon kartoista. Keltaset likennevalot (Yhdysvallat ja Kanada ainakin käyttävät. Kanadassa kai isoissa kaupungeissa ei ole vielä korvattu uusilla mustilla. USA:n keskilännessä ainakin on vielä vissiin kaikkialla.) voin toki julkaista jos joku tahtoo, niissä on vähän sorkittua koodiakin joten ne poikkeavat eurooppalaisista. Ovat 100% itsetehtyä kotimaista tuotantoa.  :Laughing:  Niissä on myös "Walk" ja "Dont Walk" tekstit jalankulkijoille oikein New Yorkin tyyliin.

Palomaalle kunhan palailee foorumille: Eikö mitenkään ole mahdollista että tekisit Greyhoundin maalauksen, koska se taas on homma jota minä en osaa: Kuva

----------


## sm3

Sain OMSI foorumilla palautetta tuosta Helsinki- Porvoo kartasta, ovat vaateliampaa väkeä  :Wink: . Korjailen ne ongelmat joista sain palautetta. Postailen tänne päivitetyn version ensiviikolla. Sen jälkeen taidan kyllä luopua OMSI:sta vähäksi aikaa. Mutta jäi vaivaamaan tuo kartta, koska en saanut täällä mitään palautetta. Teen sen loppuun vielä, niin on jotain iloa siitä sitten.

----------


## Elias

Jatkan karttani tekemistä! Teenkö ne mäet ilmaan (ei maata ympärillä), vai en vaan tee yhtään mäkiä?

----------


## sm3

> Jatkan karttani tekemistä! Teenkö ne mäet ilmaan (ei maata ympärillä), vai en vaan tee yhtään mäkiä?


Hienoa!  :Very Happy: 

Älä tee mäkiä, ne voi aina lisätä jälkikäteen. Ilmassa oleva tie näyttää kummalliselta... Pistä vaikka jotkut merkit vaikka jotain pieniä pylväitä näyttämänä mäen rajat niin on helppo lisätä jälkeenpäin. Helsinki kartan kahdessa ensimmäisessä versiossa oli semmoset, mutta kun en mäkiä koskaan tehnyt sitten, niin poistin ennen kuin kukaan ihmettelee. 

Noista OMSI foorumilta saaduista palautteista koskien Helsinki- Porvoo karttaa tuli taas uusi kipinä kartan tekoon  :Laughing: . Minulla on nyt sitten pää täynnä suunnitelmia. Kartta muuttunee hiukan raskaammaksi, mutta siitä tulee todella hieno, monikaistainen Itäväylä muun muuassa teen omat splinet sitä varten, semmoset leveämmät. Kyselen OMSI foorumillta neuvoja, ja kerron sitten täällä niin joku muukin saattaa hyötyä. 

Tässä linkki OMSI foorumille postitettuun versioon: https://rapidshare.com/files/3836851...rvoo_route.zip

----------


## Elias

Lähes Tampereen kaikki linjat ja niitten määränpäät löytyy täältä: http://www.file-upload.net/download-...mpere.hof.html . HOF-tiedosto, siirrä sen auton kansioon, jossa haluat käyttää. Tuskin kysyntää on, mutta tein, koska Helsingillekkin tehty vastaava.  :Wink:

----------


## sm3

Pikkubussi:

http://aussiex.org/forum/index.php?/topic/12948-new-minibus-a-good-one-actually/
http://www.omnibussimulator.de/forum...&threadID=6412

Sopii vaikka Jouko bussiksi.  :Wink:

----------


## Palomaa

> Pikkubussi:
> 
> http://aussiex.org/forum/index.php?/topic/12948-new-minibus-a-good-one-actually/
> http://www.omnibussimulator.de/forum...&threadID=6412
> 
> Sopii vaikka Jouko bussiksi.


Joo näinpä, mutta lataukseen joudut maksamaan Premiumin johonkin entiedä.com sivustoon ja siihen en ala.

----------


## sm3

> Joo näinpä, mutta lataukseen joudut maksamaan Premiumin johonkin entiedä.com sivustoon ja siihen en ala.


Valitse ilmainen lataus.

----------


## Palomaa

> Valitse ilmainen lataus.


"This download is only plaaplaa on Premium plaaplaa" mut joo sain sen jo  :Very Happy: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 8:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 7:16 ----------

Tässä on kuva tulevasta, tämä kaikki on siis kesken vielä..

----------


## sm3

> "This download is only plaaplaa on Premium plaaplaa" mut joo sain sen jo


Vastaisen varalle: Siellä ylhäällä on pisteviivalla alleviivattuna tiedosto nimi ja sen oikealla puolella tiedosto koko, tätä tiedostoniemä klikkaamalla saat ladattua. Tämä tosiaan ihan vastaisen varalle. 

MAN Lion Citystä on tulossa uusi versio toivottavasti tuo HSL päivitys toimii myös siinä... Toisaalta miksei toimisi. Onko tämän saaminen OMSiin hulluista hulluin ajatus. Osa näytöstä voisi olla ihan vain kuva. IBIS systeemistä saisi kellonajan, etu tai myöhässä olo minuutit, seuraavan pysäkin nimen, linjanumeron yms. Lämpötilan saa lämpömittarin koodilla. Näitä modellejahan voi sitten kierrättää myös tuleviin lisäosa busseihin, joten tuloksena olisi jonkilainen HSL alueen päivitys objekti kokoelma. Kukin voisi valita haluamansa osan vaikka Buscomin ja asentaa sen omaan bussiinsa yms. Mukana olisi ohje objektin liittämiseksi bussiin.

Tuommosella peruskorjatulla bussilla saanee hyvin kalustopisteitä.  :Laughing:  Vielä HSL väritys niin kelpaa mihin vaan linjalle.

----------


## zige94

> Vastaisen varalle: Siellä ylhäällä on pisteviivalla alleviivattuna tiedosto nimi ja sen oikealla puolella tiedosto koko, tätä tiedostoniemä klikkaamalla saat ladattua. Tämä tosiaan ihan vastaisen varalle.


Eipä muuten toiminu tuolla tavalla, joku sitä aussiexissa ehdottikin but nothing happened...  Esittelyvideon linkistä sitten sai ladattua sen kuitenkin.





> MAN Lion Citystä on tulossa uusi versio toivottavasti tuo HSL päivitys toimii myös siinä... Toisaalta miksei toimisi. Onko tämän saaminen OMSiin hulluista hulluin ajatus. Osa näytöstä voisi olla ihan vain kuva. IBIS systeemistä saisi kellonajan, etu tai myöhässä olo minuutit, seuraavan pysäkin nimen, linjanumeron yms. Lämpötilan saa lämpömittarin koodilla. Näitä modellejahan voi sitten kierrättää myös tuleviin lisäosa busseihin, joten tuloksena olisi jonkilainen HSL alueen päivitys objekti kokoelma. Kukin voisi valita haluamansa osan vaikka Buscomin ja asentaa sen omaan bussiinsa yms. Mukana olisi ohje objektin liittämiseksi bussiin.


Omasta mielestäni ei ole lainkaan hullu idea. Juuri tuolla tavalla miten kerroit se voisikin helposti onnistua, voisi jopa saada niinkuin tuossa näkyy että näyttää 2seuraavaa pysäkkiä. Sen pitäisi olla mahdollista. Moottorin lämpötilankin voisi saada tuohon, niinkuin tuossakin näkyy  :Wink:  Thiagolta varmaan onnistuisi tuo, itse en vain viitsi häiritä kun on nykyään todella kiireinen, ja tekee jo kuitenkin Palomaan näyttämää juttua tällä hetkellä. Ehkä Thiago viitsii ottaa tuon seuraavaksi Projektikseen jossain ajassa (tekee kun ehtii, ei tartte kiirehtiä)  :Smile:

----------


## sm3

> Omasta mielestäni ei ole lainkaan hullu idea. Juuri tuolla tavalla miten kerroit se voisikin helposti onnistua, voisi jopa saada niinkuin tuossa näkyy että näyttää 2seuraavaa pysäkkiä. Sen pitäisi olla mahdollista. Moottorin lämpötilankin voisi saada tuohon, niinkuin tuossakin näkyy  Thiagolta varmaan onnistuisi tuo, itse en vain viitsi häiritä kun on nykyään todella kiireinen, ja tekee jo kuitenkin Palomaan näyttämää juttua tällä hetkellä. Ehkä Thiago viitsii ottaa tuon seuraavaksi Projektikseen jossain ajassa (tekee kun ehtii, ei tartte kiirehtiä)


Jos hän ehtii niin... Mutta tosiaan kiire ei ole. Minulla on myös muita ideoita miten HSL busseissa olevia laitteita voisi mallintaa OMSI:iin, mutta mennään Thiagon ehdoilla.  :Smile:  Mobitec ja HELMI. Ne saisi jakamalla IBIS laitteen koodin noiden kahden kanssa suurinpiirtein tasan. Ja HSL tyylinen pysäkkinäyttö vielä...  :Embarassed:  Lista on loputon, muttei kenekään aika ole. Ja nuo nykyisetkin jutut jotka nyt ovat "pajalla" riittävät ainakin minulle, ettei mikä pakko noita ole tehdä minun pyynnöstäni. 

Harmi etten osaa oikein mallintaa, koska koodin teko käy varmaan lähes copy/paste metodilla? Taustan saisi kun joku ottaisi kohtisuoran kuvan tuosta laitteesta ja pyyhkisi pois kaiken jonka saa koodilla tehtyä. Hommahan vaati ainoastaan sen objektin, mutta toisaalta en usko osaavani edes copy/paste metodilla tehdä niin hienoa jälkeä kuin Thiago.

----------


## zige94

> Harmi etten osaa oikein mallintaa, koska koodin teko käy varmaan lähes copy/paste metodilla? Taustan saisi kun joku ottaisi kohtisuoran kuvan tuosta laitteesta ja pyyhkisi pois kaiken jonka saa koodilla tehtyä. Hommahan vaati ainoastaan sen objektin, mutta toisaalta en usko osaavani edes copy/paste metodilla tehdä niin hienoa jälkeä kuin Thiago.


Toki Aussiexin porukoista löytää muitakin taidokkaita henkilöitä, mutta Thiago on yksi ihan ykkös modeloijioista tuolla. Koodaukseen sitten löytyykin pari todella taittavaa tyyppiä myös, heillä ei ole niin hallussa modelointi mutta koodit taas ovat.

----------


## Palomaa

sm3 ja zige94, kysäisen Thiagolta HELMI/Mobitec sisänäyttö jutskaa heti kun BusCom-laitteet on tehty 100% uusiksi.
Nyt voi ehkä myös myydä lippuja tästä BusComista, ken tietää  :Wink: ?

Päivitettyä BusCom-mallia sekä pientä numeronäyttöä ..
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17534772/OM...om/buscom1.JPG
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17534772/OM...om/buscom2.JPG
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17534772/OM...om/buscom3.JPG
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17534772/OM...om/buscom4.JPG
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17534772/OM...om/buscom5.JPG

----------


## Palomaa

ja nyt toimii myös lippujen myynti tästä BusComista:
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17534772/OM...scom_price.JPG

----------


## sm3

Virittelin Palomaan U tariffi versioon NL202 bussista tämmöistä:

Engine: MAN D2866 LOH 51 (Euro IV)
Power: 228kW (360 HP) @ 1900rpm
Torque: 1400Nm @ 1000rpm
Gearbox: ZF Ecolife 6AP1700
Maximum speed: > 100

Siirrä tämä NL202 U- Tariffi bussin kansioon. Allekirjoittaneen tekemä.
https://rapidshare.com/files/1325874868/ZF_NL202.zip

Sen jälkeen lataa tämä ja pura kaikki MAN_SD202 kansion sisällä olevat tiedostot NL202 U- Tariffi kansioon. OMSI foorumilla nimimerkki krtz07 tekemä paketti. Jos on ongelmia niin pitää häneltä kysyä. 
http://www.omnibussimulator.de/forum/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=240

Testattu on ja toimii hyvin. NL202:elle vaan kaipaisi parempia ääniä. En osannut itse koodata joten pitää tyytyä tämmöiseen...

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 20:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 20:02 ----------

Tässä tuo U tariffi Man NL202:




> MAN_NL202 U-tariffi siitä vain lataamaan.
> 
> krediitit:
> Thiago Sobral - U-tariffi modelointi
> Scania_k230ub - ilmastointijärjestelmä
> Minä - tekstuurit

----------


## bussifriikki

Oon seurannut OMSI-keskustelua ja katsellut videoita ja kiinnostaisi aloittaa sen pelaaminen. Muutama kysymys aloittelijalta: minkälaiset tehot vaaditaan koneelta, mistä saa busseja ja karttoja, onko muuta tietämisen arvoista?

----------


## zige94

Sm3:lta saat varmasti hyviä vinkkejä, lisäksi kannattaa katsoa tämä englanninkielinen omsi foorumi: http://aussiex.org/forum/index.php?/...i-addon-forum/

Tuo on paljon parempi kuim virallinen omsi foorumi jossa kaikki puhuu siansaksaa jne. Tuolla aussiexissa on myös se hyvä puoli että siellä ei ketään syrjitä, saat kertoa mitä vaan, saat kysyä mitä vaan ja saat apua ongelmiisi hetkessä (1admini +  ainakin 4moderaattoria) jotka kaikki yhdessä muiden kanssa antavat sinulle vinkkejä ja auttavat ongelmissasi, noita voisin kutsua oikein omsi guruikso. Kannattaa käydä tutustumassa ja liittymässä joukkoon  :Smile:

----------


## sm3

Linkki listaa ensialkuun, lista on varmasti epätäydellinen. En listanut ovi modeja yms. koska en ole tutustunut niihin:

*Foorumeita:*
 Virallinen foorumi
Epävirallinen englanninkielinen foorumi
*
Busseja:*
 Virallisen foorumin ladattavat bussit

*Karttoja:*
Ylivoimaisesti parhaat kartat

*Muuta sälää:*
 ZF vaihteisto paketti (Päivitetään jatkuvasti, ja on *erittäin* hyvin tehty)
Hybridi vaihteisto (Allison Ep40)
Allison vaihteisto paketti
Manuaali vaihteisto
Voith vaihteisto  paketti
*
Sekalaista ladattavaa:*
 http://aussiex.org/forum/index.php?/files/category/59-omsi-addons/
*
Oppaita:*
http://aussiex.org/forum/index.php?/...and-tutorials/

*Suomalaista sälää:
*NL202 muokattuna U- linja käyttöön
Helsinki- Porvoo kartta
Helsingin kilpiä busseihin
Tampereen kilpiä busseihin
Buscom NL202 bussiin (Toimii tässä versiossa)

*Viralliset laitteisto vaatimukset:*



> *
> System requirements:
> *Operating system: Windows XP/Vista/7 
> Processor (CPU): 2,6 GHz 
> Working storage: minimum 2 GB RAM 
> Graphics card: Geforce® ATI Radeon® 512 MB 
> Addition: DirectX: 9.0c or better
> Internet connection for the online activation
> Installations-Size: 2 GB
> Download-Size: 720 MB


*Jos huomaat että OMSI nykii niin tee seuraavaa:* 
Asetuksista General välilehden kohdasta Load options: vetovalikosta minimum. Sen jälkeen muutat Graphics (advansed) välilehden Max Ter Mem (jne.) kohtaan arvon 200.00 sijaan 800.00. Sen jälkeen samassa välilehdessä poistat "Use material channels..." kohdasta ruksi pois Reflexion map kohdasta. Voit myös kokeilla niiden muidenkin ruksien poistamista oman *harkinnan* mukaan.

----------


## Palomaa

*BusCom-järjestelmä on valmis. Alla linkki kuvaan:*

Klikkaa tästä katsoaksesi millainen se on.

*Mitä tästä bussista löytyy?*  Turvaohjaamo BusCom-matkakortinlukija BusCom-kuljettajanpääte Valvontakamerat Raharinki lisätty pienenä bonuksena Pieni lisänäyttö BusComista Aidon näköiset liput (valitettavasti Vantaan sisäinen lapsi mutta silti) Paljon värityksiä, myös julkaisemattomia sellaisia ja keskeneräisiä Aidot äänet BusComissa klikkaus, lähtöaika, ja virheääni.

*Mistä tämän bussin saa?*

Klikkaa tästä ladataksesi tämän bussin.

*Miten tämä bussi asennetaan?*

1. Lataat sen.
2. Siirrät sieltä .rar tiedostosta sen koko kansion pelikansion sisällä olevaan "Vehicles"-kansioon.
3. Avaat pelin ja nautit.

----------


## bussifriikki

Hieno! Miten/millä noita meikäläisiä värityksiä tehdään?

----------


## sm3

Olen ymmärtänyt että Palomaa tekee noita maalauksia Paintilla.

----------


## Palomaa

> Olen ymmärtänyt että Palomaa tekee noita maalauksia Paintilla.


Kyllä, nimenomaan Windows 7:sta löytyvällä Paintilla.  :Laughing:  Mutta Paint-taidot: EXTREME.  :Wink:

----------


## Palomaa

Korjauspaketti tuohon BusCom:iin, unohtu "Fonts"-kansio pois sieltä.. Eli nyt pitäisi se pieni punainen näyttökin toimia.
https://rapidshare.com/files/874332012/Fonts.rar

----------


## Palomaa

> Korjauspaketti tuohon BusCom:iin, unohtu "Fonts"-kansio pois sieltä.. Eli nyt pitäisi se pieni punainen näyttökin toimia.
> https://rapidshare.com/files/874332012/Fonts.rar


Tämä 'Fonts'-kansio laitetaan pelikansion sisälle. eli OMSI/Fonts.

----------


## bussifriikki

Onko missään suomalaisia OMSI-videoita? Niillä suomalaisilla busseilla..

----------


## Palomaa

> Onko missään suomalaisia OMSI-videoita? Niillä suomalaisilla busseilla..


Ei ole vielä, juuri tänään ajattelin yhden kuvata, niin näkee miten se toimii :p

----------


## sm3

> Ei ole vielä, juuri tänään ajattelin yhden kuvata, niin näkee miten se toimii :p


Hyvä. Niin näkee oikeat toimintatavat noiden sydeeminen kanssa (jollei jo tiedä...). Varsinkin uusille OMSI huristelijoille tuommoinen video on hyvä, jos se on HYVIN tehty.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Teinpä tällaisen värityksen joutessani...

----------


## bussifriikki

Itekin huvittaisi tehdä värityksiä. Miten niitä tarkalleen tehdään?

----------


## Palomaa

> Itekin huvittaisi tehdä värityksiä. Miten niitä tarkalleen tehdään?


Kerron myöhemmin tarkalleen sinulle privaattiviestillä.

Ja Joonas, hyvältä näyttää, mahtaa olla ensimmäinen värityksesi ?  :Wink: 

Kohta laitan jokaisesta värityksestä kuvat tänne :p

----------


## bussifriikki

> Kerron myöhemmin tarkalleen sinulle privaattiviestillä.
> 
> Ja Joonas, hyvältä näyttää, mahtaa olla ensimmäinen värityksesi ? 
> 
> Kohta laitan jokaisesta värityksestä kuvat tänne :p


 Jees, kiitoksia.

----------


## Palomaa

*Väritykset*

_MAN_NL202:_

Sisätilat: 1

Blue1: 1 | 2 | 3

Burana-kokomainos (HelB): 1 | 2 | 3

Concordia Bus: 1 | 2 | 3

HelB: 1 | 2 | 3

Nobinan laina-autot HelBiltä: 1 | 2 | 3

Nobina limevihreä: 1 | 2 | 3

Nobina (HSL-tilaajaväritys):  1 | 2

Nobina (Kokovalkoinen): 1

Porvoon Liikenne (U-tariffilla): 1 | 2 | 3 | 4

Satakunnan Liikenne: 1 | 2 | 3

TKL: 1 | 2 | 3

Connex: 1 | 2

Veolia: 1 | 2 | 3

Veolia (HSL-tilaajaväritys): 1 | 2 | 3

Jokeri (HSL-tilaajaväritys): 1 | 2 | 3

Westendin Linja (UUSI): 1 | 2

Åbergin Linja (VANHA): 1 | 2 | 3

Åbergin Linja (HSL-tilaajaväritys): 1 | 2 | 3

*Mercedes-Benz o405:
*
Jokeri (NOBINA): 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5

Lisää tulee kokoajan..

----------


## bussifriikki

Kelpo värityksiä! Koiviston Auton väritys sopii tosi hyvin MANnin muotoihin.

----------


## Palomaa

> Kelpo värityksiä! Koiviston Auton väritys sopii tosi hyvin MANnin muotoihin.


Näin on  :Very Happy:  lisää tulee jossain vaiheessa.

----------


## bussifriikki

Video olis kanssa mielenkiintoista nähtävää.  :Very Happy:  Onko missään kuvia niistä suomalaisista reiteistä?

----------


## Palomaa

> Video olis kanssa mielenkiintoista nähtävää.  Onko missään kuvia niistä suomalaisista reiteistä?


Ainiin juu sekin vielä, kokeilen tänään tehdä jonkunmuotoisen videon edes.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Tässä vielä uudempi kuva tuosta tekemästäni Nobinan värityksestä:



Muutin Buscomiin aikuisten seutulipun:



Kokeilen vielä tällaista: ostettaessa Kurzstreke, tulostuu sisäinen lippu; ostettaessa Normal, tulostuu seutulippu ja ostettaessa Tageskarte, tulostuu vuorokausilippu.

----------


## Palomaa

> Kokeilen vielä tällaista: ostettaessa Kurzstreke, tulostuu sisäinen lippu; ostettaessa Normal, tulostuu seutulippu ja ostettaessa Tageskarte, tulostuu vuorokausilippu.


Joo ja jos ja kun saisi myös lasten ja aikuisten :P

----------


## Elias

Saisiko tuon lippupäivityksen ladattavaksi?

Kiitos Thiagolle ja Palomaalle hienosta autosta. IBIS-laitteessa on kuitenkin ilmeisesti puolalaiset(?) tekstit, kun tulee "TRASA" ja "LINKA/KURZ".. Saisiko ne suomeksi?

Moottorin ääni vähän huutaa epärealistisesti, kun kaasuttaa. Vilkkujen <-> ja ovien äänet sen sijaan ovat todella hyviä!

Toivoisin myös STOP-ääntä autoon, kun se on aika helppo varmaan nauhoittaa ja tehdä. Kun nämä tehtäisiin, niin auto olisi mahtava!  :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Saisiko tuon lippupäivityksen ladattavaksi?


Latauslinkki

Korvaa texture-kansiossa oleva buscom_ticket-tiedosto linkin kansiossa olevalla buscom_ticket-tiedostolla.




> Teinpä tällaisen värityksen joutessani...


Latauslinkki tuohon tekemääni Nobinan väritykseen.

----------


## Palomaa

Kuljettajakortti pistetään toimimaan, eli Buscomia ei voi käyttää ilman sitä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 4:54 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 0:36 ----------




> Kuljettajakortti pistetään toimimaan, eli Buscomia ei voi käyttää ilman sitä.


Kuvia :p
Ulkoatapäin
Sisältä, myös kuljettajakortti mukana

Eli idea, BusComia et voi käyttää jos et laita korttia sisään ja paina nollaa, sitten voit ottaa sen pois.  :Smile:  Kortti tulee löytymään vasemmalta paneelilta.

----------


## sm3

> Kuljettajakortti pistetään toimimaan, eli Buscomia ei voi käyttää ilman sitä.
> 
> ---------- Viesti lisätty kello 4:54 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 0:36 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Kuvia :p
> Ulkoatapäin
> Sisältä, myös kuljettajakortti mukana
> ...


En ole ajatellutkaan tuonkin olevan mahdollista.  :Very Happy:

----------


## bussifriikki

Toi kuljettajakortti on hieno lisäys!  :Smile: 

Asiasta kuudenteen...
Pystyykö muuten bussejakin tekemään itse vai vain värityksiä niihin?

----------


## Palomaa

> Toi kuljettajakortti on hieno lisäys! 
> 
> Asiasta kuudenteen...
> Pystyykö muuten bussejakin tekemään itse vai vain värityksiä niihin?


Pystyyhän kaikkea tekemään jos osaa  :Laughing:  Minä en tosin osaa..  :Very Happy: 
Tämäkin auto on joku nyysitty beta mutta tässä nyt vain kokeillaan positioita kaikille objekteille eli BusComille jne jne..
Tämä virallinen Renault Agora tulee julkaisuun 29. Kesäkuuta.

----------


## bussifriikki

Se video olis kiva  :Very Happy:

----------


## Palomaa

> Se video olis kiva


Ei onnistu ainakaan minulla, noi nauhotusohjelmat temppuilee, nauhottaa kuvan 2x nopeampaa kuin äänen, ihan turha tehdä mitään, lupasin kyllä mutta ei onnistunut tänään kun kokeilin, pahoittelen. Jos löydätte hyvän nauhoitusohjelman, sitten palaan asiaan.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Ei onnistu ainakaan minulla, noi nauhotusohjelmat temppuilee, nauhottaa kuvan 2x nopeampaa kuin äänen, ihan turha tehdä mitään, lupasin kyllä mutta ei onnistunut tänään kun kokeilin, pahoittelen. Jos löydätte hyvän nauhoitusohjelman, sitten palaan asiaan.


 Ok, ei voi mitään :/

By the way
Olen parhaillaan tekemässä STA-väritystä. Saa nähdä miten sujuu ensimmäinen värittäminen  :Very Happy:

----------


## Palomaa

> Ok, ei voi mitään :/
> 
> By the way
> Olen parhaillaan tekemässä STA-väritystä. Saa nähdä miten sujuu ensimmäinen värittäminen


:O Tätä odotan mielenkiinnolla.. Ite en ikinä ehdinyt STA:n väritystä tekemään.. Hyvin se menee tsemppiä !  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

Jees, kiitokset!  :Very Happy:

----------


## sm3

Onnibus väritys OMSI:iin. Olisko mahdollista ihan sen kunniaksi kun reitit eilen avattiin. Maalaus on aika simppeli, joten sen tekemisen ei luulisi olevan vaikeaa. 

Tuossa aiemmin sain ajatuksen, että kai OMSI:iin voi tehdä photorealistisia maalauksia myös, eli ottaa suoraan kuvat bussin perästä, edestä ja sivuista ja käyttää suoraan tektuureina sovittaen ne vaan jotenkin bussin pituuteen.

----------


## Palomaa

> Onnibus väritys OMSI:iin. Olisko mahdollista ihan sen kunniaksi kun reitit eilen avattiin. Maalaus on aika simppeli, joten sen tekemisen ei luulisi olevan vaikeaa. 
> 
> Tuossa aiemmin sain ajatuksen, että kai OMSI:iin voi tehdä photorealistisia maalauksia myös, eli ottaa suoraan kuvat bussin perästä, edestä ja sivuista ja käyttää suoraan tektuureina sovittaen ne vaan jotenkin bussin pituuteen.


Asia 1. | Tulossa.
Asia 2. | Mitään järkeä, näyttävät ihan tiedät kyllä siltä ruskealta.  :Smile:   :Smile: ..

----------


## sm3

> Asia 1. | Tulossa.


Hienoa. 


_Vähän pidennystä viestiin..._

----------


## bussifriikki

Itellänikin oli hetken mielessä tehdä Onnibus-väritys  :Very Happy: 
Mistä muuten saa niitä suomi-karttoja, ja mitä reittejä on tehty?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:43 ----------


STA-väritys

Korsisaari

Nää on mun ekat yritykset värittämisessä, rakentavaa palautetta saa antaa  :Very Happy:

----------


## sm3

> Itellänikin oli hetken mielessä tehdä Onnibus-väritys 
> Mistä muuten saa niitä suomi-karttoja, ja mitä reittejä on tehty?
> 
> ---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:43 ----------
> 
> STA-väritys
> 
> 
> Korsisaari
> ...


Yksikään Suomi kartta ei ole varsinaisesti valmis. h80 kartta tullaan mahdollisesti joskus (ei minun toimesta) julkaisemaan päivitettynä. Helsinki- Porvoo kartan löydät siitä minun linkki listastani.  :Wink:  Helsinki- Porvoo reitti tulee ehkä joskus Longyear:in (Omsi Addons foorumi) toimesta julkaisuun. Itse olen sen verta kyllästynyt noiden karttojen tekoon että ihan aika ja stressi syistä olen ne pyrkinyt ulkoistamaan. Ettei pää hajoa jonkun OMSI editorin takia.  :Laughing: 

Noista kuvista voisin päätellä jäljen olevan aika hyvää, mutta arvioinnin voi tehdä vasta kun näkee maalaukset OMSI:ssa. Älä kuitenkaan julkaise ennen kuin maalaukset ovat täysin valmiit.

----------


## Palomaa

> STA-väritys
> Korsisaari


Pakko sanoa että leuka loksahti, sulla on taitoa!  :Shocked: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:22 ----------

Pakko sanoa vielä että minulla on U-tariffilla varustettu bussi että U-tariffia ei tarvitse piirtää.  :Wink: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:23 ----------

Onnibus-väritys:
http://www.joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuva...a/OnnibusU.png
http://www.joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuva.../OnnibusU2.png

Pahoittelen että etuikkunassa on U-tariffi sekä autossa Pohjolan Liikenteen penkkikankaat.  :Very Happy: 

LATAUSLINKKI: https://rapidshare.com/files/2221284286/Onnibus.rar

----------


## bussifriikki

Hyvin onnistunut toi Onnibussin väri. Mistä voi säätää penkkikankaiden väriä?

Tällaisen Tammelund-tyyppisen värityksen kyhäsin. Niillä on joka auto vähän omansa näköinen  :Very Happy: 
kuva

----------


## Palomaa

> Hyvin onnistunut toi Onnibussin väri. Mistä voi säätää penkkikankaiden väriä?
> 
> Tällaisen Tammelund-tyyppisen värityksen kyhäsin. Niillä on joka auto vähän omansa näköinen 
> kuva


Texture kansiossa nimeltä D90_02.bmp

----------


## bussifriikki

Parantelin vähän STA-kuviota. Katossa isompi sarjanumero ja etukyljessä se EOPH-hymiö
Palaute tervetullutta

kuva

----------


## Palomaa

Viimeistelyt Jokeri-autoon, eli se on nyt valmis, tänään päivällä tai illalla (Keskiviikko) julkaisen tämän Jokeri-auton, sisältää sisustukset jne.

kuljettajasta katsottuna
matkustamo

---------- Viesti lisätty 6.6.2012 kello 1:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu 5.6.2012 kello 23:36 ----------

yleisnäkymä
takaosa
oikealta puolelta
vasemmalta puolelta
edestä

---------- Viesti lisätty 6.6.2012 kello 1:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu 6.6.2012 kello 1:18 ----------


Ja minä tein sitten myös STA:n värityksen, erinlaisen sellaisen vain.  :Smile:  Pahoittelut tämän auton sisustuksesta.  :Laughing: 

STA:n auto & Jokeri vierekkäin

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 1:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 1:18 ----------

Onko kellään muulla loppunu paineet ovista?  :Laughing: 
Ovet vinksin vonksin  :Laughing:

----------


## zige94

Mulla on loppunut Sd84R ja D87R:ää käytettäessä. Eipä ole NL202:lla loppunut, eikö NL202:ssa ole sähköovet? (ainakin itselläni on)

----------


## Elias

> Mulla on loppunut Sd84R ja D87R:ää käytettäessä. Eipä ole NL202:lla loppunut, eikö NL202:ssa ole sähköovet? (ainakin itselläni on)


Paineethan loppuu varmaan kaikista, jos rämppää ovia tarpeeksi.  :Laughing:

----------


## Palomaa

> Paineethan loppuu varmaan kaikista, jos rämppää ovia tarpeeksi.


Eipä muuten lopukkaa, siihen on modifikaatio olemassa jonka minä omistan näköjään.

Mutta mitä mieltä olette Jokerista?

----------


## Elias

> Eipä muuten lopukkaa, siihen on modifikaatio olemassa jonka minä omistan näköjään.


Minulla loppuu ainakin kaikista SD200-sarjalaisista siten, että ovet muuttuu älyttömän hitaiksi.

----------


## sm3

> Mutta mitä mieltä olette Jokerista?


Minusta tuo sininen pitäisi olla hieman tummenpaa, ja ehkä vihreäkin. Katso tästä kuvasta tuulilasin alapuolisesta osasta värisävyt, koska siihen ei paista aurinko. Suurin ongelma lienee se että tuo väritys on sunniteltu 15 metriselle bussille... 

Mutta tuolla OMSI foorumilla on tulossa joitain telibusseja tulevaisuudessa. Siihen asti tuo kyllä ehdottomasti välttää.

----------


## bussifriikki

Must ihan hyvin onnistunut toi Jokeri-väritys. 

Miten muuten saa oman tekstin tohon linjakylttiin? Mulla on pelkästään ne vakio-saksalaiset tekstit siihen...

----------


## sm3

> Miten muuten saa oman tekstin tohon linjakylttiin? Mulla on pelkästään ne vakio-saksalaiset tekstit siihen...


Tohdinko ehdottaa oma-aloitteisuutta.  :Smile:   :Wink:  Se on tämä OMSI jonka kanssa ei vain pärjää kovin pitkälle ellei ole vähän oma-alotteinen. Mutta kokeile tätä: http://forum.aerosoft.com/index.php?...s&showfile=705

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:21 ----------

Ja muuten siinä linkkilistassa jonka tein oli suorat linkit noihin määränpää kyltti paketteihin. Jotka ovat minun ja Eliaksen tekemiä.

----------


## Elias

Sain tänään Logitech Driving Force GT ratin ja polkimet hintaan 75. Nyt on ajaminen mukavaa!  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Sain tänään Logitech Driving Force GT ratin ja polkimet hintaan 75. Nyt on ajaminen mukavaa!


Kerrohan kokemuksia sitten kun ajoja kertyy, itseäkin kiinnostaisi ratti  :Smile: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:35 ----------




> Tohdinko ehdottaa oma-aloitteisuutta.   Se on tämä OMSI jonka kanssa ei vain pärjää kovin pitkälle ellei ole vähän oma-alotteinen. Mutta kokeile tätä: http://forum.aerosoft.com/index.php?...s&showfile=705
> 
> ---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:21 ----------
> 
> Ja muuten siinä linkkilistassa jonka tein oli suorat linkit noihin määränpää kyltti paketteihin. Jotka ovat minun ja Eliaksen tekemiä.


Jes, täytyypi selata vähän tarkemmin  :Smile:  Kiitti tosta kilpi-paketista. Mutta yksi kysymys vielä: mihin kansioon se .hof -tiedosto laitetaan? (En huomannut missään tietoa siitä)

----------


## Elias

Se pistetään sen kulkuneuvon kansioon, jolla haluat ajaa kyseisillä kylteillä. Jos siirrät sen MAN_SD202-kansioon, niin kyltit saat valittua sieltä "Depot"-valikosta, kun lisäät SD202:n kartalle. Tämä toimii kaikilla kulkuneuvoilla.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Se pistetään sen kulkuneuvon kansioon, jolla haluat ajaa kyseisillä kylteillä. Jos siirrät sen MAN_SD202-kansioon, niin kyltit saat valittua sieltä "Depot"-valikosta, kun lisäät SD202:n kartalle. Tämä toimii kaikilla kulkuneuvoilla.


Ok, kiitti! Vähän vielä hakusessa kaikki tää mutta eiköhän se tästä lähde  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

> Minulla loppuu ainakin kaikista SD200-sarjalaisista siten, että ovet muuttuu älyttömän hitaiksi.


Kaikki SD200-sarjalaisen autojen ovet paineella toimivia... Sähköovet on ainakin SD202-D92 ja NL202.

----------


## Palomaa

http://i47.tinypic.com/o9juac.png <- onko tämä nyt mielestäsi hienompi? mielestäni annetussasi kuvassasi olevat värit eivät näytä oikealta omsissa sillä omsihan väärentää värejä hieman pelissä näytettynä..

----------


## sm3

Mielestäni se on nyt hyvä.

----------


## bussifriikki

Voisin kokeilla taas värittämistä. Onko kellään liikennöitsijätoivetta?

----------


## sm3

> Voisin kokeilla taas värittämistä. Onko kellään liikennöitsijätoivetta?


Vainion Liikenteen värityksiä:
http://www.vainionliikenne.com/kuvat/73oik.jpg
http://jlf.fi/attachments/f27/1139d1303404978-listaus-vuonna-2011-rekisteroidyt-uudet-linja-autot-suomessa-dsc05007.jpg
http://rvleino.pp.fi/kuvat/vainio/vai_57.jpg

Tässä ideaa miten EB värityksen saa maalattua matalaan bussiin.

Tässä tyylikäs väritys:
http://graphics8.nytimes.com/images/...mings-grey.jpg

----------


## zige94

> Voisin kokeilla taas värittämistä. Onko kellään liikennöitsijätoivetta?


Tammenlundiakaan ei ole tainnut kukaan tehdä.. Siis sitä mikä niillä on Volvo 8700LE:ssä. Huono kuva, mutta tämä siis kyseessä: http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/HSL-alueen...e/IMG_4604.JPG

----------


## bussifriikki

> Tammenlundiakaan ei ole tainnut kukaan tehdä.. Siis sitä mikä niillä on Volvo 8700LE:ssä. Huono kuva, mutta tämä siis kyseessä: http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/HSL-alueen...e/IMG_4604.JPG


Tällaisen nykäisin pari päivää sitten, sitä vähän vielä parantelemalla mä saisin ton 8700LE-värityksen tehtyä
kuva

Ja kokeilenpa illalla ExpressBussia  :Very Happy:

----------


## Palomaa

minä olen tehnyt EB-värityksiä moneen lähtöön, niitä vain ei ole näytetty täällä, voin pistää julkaisuun jossain vaiheessa.

----------


## bussifriikki

Tuollaisen tein. Tässä siis ExpressBus. Parannusideoita saa ehdottaa
kuva

----------


## sm3

> Tuollaisen tein. Tässä siis ExpressBus. Parannusideoita saa ehdottaa
> kuva


Minusta ihan hyvän näkönen. Kuljen Expressbus tekstin perään tulee .fi kuten kuvassa näkyy.

Edit: Näköjään osassa busseista on .fi perässä ja osassa ei...

----------


## bussifriikki

> Minusta ihan hyvän näkönen. Kuljen Expressbus tekstin perään tulee .fi kuten kuvassa näkyy.
> 
> Edit: Näköjään osassa busseista on .fi perässä ja osassa ei...


Käsittääkseni niissä uusimmissa on .fi. Voin lisätä siihen sen.

----------


## bussifriikki

Seuraavaksi ajattelin yrittää tehdä tuon HelBin Mersun. Tämä väritys siis: http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallis...helb23-31.html

Lisäys:
Tässä siis eka versio. Hopeinen raita meni liian ylös, sitä pitää laskea. Parantelen tätä vielä, kommentit tervetulleita.
kuva

----------


## Palomaa

http://omnibussi.1g.fi/kuvat/Transpo...jpg?hash=14716 <- tämäkin jäi aika mielenkiintoisen väriseksi  :Very Happy:

----------


## bussifriikki

Busseja!

Tässä Vainio, olkaapa hyvä
kuva

ja paranneltu versio HKL:stä, hopea raita on nyt just sopivasti ikkunan alla.
kuva

----------


## Palomaa

> Busseja!
> 
> Tässä Vainio, olkaapa hyvä
> kuva
> 
> ja paranneltu versio HKL:stä, hopea raita on nyt just sopivasti ikkunan alla.
> kuva


Kävisikö että nostat tuota keskellä olevaa Vainio logoa sen verran että se on ikkunalaudan ja tuon mustan viivan keskellä? jos ymmärrät what i mean :p

----------


## bussifriikki

> Kävisikö että nostat tuota keskellä olevaa Vainio logoa sen verran että se on ikkunalaudan ja tuon mustan viivan keskellä? jos ymmärrät what i mean :p


Ymmärrän. Itekin katoin, että meni vähän liian alas. kun Paintissa ei näy tota raitaa niin ei voinut arvioida kunnolla mihin kohtaan se menee. Mutta joo, voin nostaa sitä  :Very Happy:

----------


## Palomaa

> Ymmärrän. Itekin katoin, että meni vähän liian alas. kun Paintissa ei näy tota raitaa niin ei voinut arvioida kunnolla mihin kohtaan se menee. Mutta joo, voin nostaa sitä


mutta muuten loistovärityksiä  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

> mutta muuten loistovärityksiä


 kiitos  :Smile:  
itse pelin ohella tää värittäminenkin on hauskaa puuhaa, sitten kun saa oman värityksensä sinne peliin mukaan. alkaa vaan ideat olla vähissä kun on jo kaikenlaisia värityksiä tehnyt.  :Very Happy:

----------


## sm3

> kiitos  
> itse pelin ohella tää värittäminenkin on hauskaa puuhaa, sitten kun saa oman värityksensä sinne peliin mukaan. alkaa vaan ideat olla vähissä kun on jo kaikenlaisia värityksiä tehnyt.


Minulla on ideoita, voin niitä listata jos haluat. Mutta siinä onkin siiten kaikki maan ja taivaan väliltä. Tekemistä jouluun saakka.  :Laughing:

----------


## zige94

> alkaa vaan ideat olla vähissä kun on jo kaikenlaisia värityksiä tehnyt.


Upeita nuo tekemäsi väritykset  :Smile:  Itsellänikin olisi muutamia ideoita, eri asia miten saisi tehtyä kaukoliikenteen värityksen pelin busseihin, ehkäpä voisit vaikkapa D87/D87R:ään tehdä?  :Wink:  (yksi mun lempibusseista). Tässä muutama idea kuvina: Ikea, Pukkilan Liikenne (etu/sivu), Pukkila takaanta  :Smile:

----------


## sm3

> Upeita nuo tekemäsi väritykset  Itsellänikin olisi muutamia ideoita, eri asia miten saisi tehtyä kaukoliikenteen värityksen pelin busseihin, ehkäpä voisit vaikkapa D87/D87R:ään tehdä?  (yksi mun lempibusseista). Tässä muutama idea kuvina: Ikea, Pukkilan Liikenne (etu/sivu), Pukkila takaanta


Eikös Fellype ole tehnyt joitain korkeita katureita nihin voisi maalata. Mutta jos kaksikerrosbussin alimmat ikkunat maalaa "piiloon" niin luulisin että onnistuu todella hyvin. Saattaisi näyttää jopa Lahti Golden Eagle 471 bussilta (oma henkilökohtainen suosikkini).

----------


## bussifriikki

> Minulla on ideoita, voin niitä listata jos haluat. Mutta siinä onkin siiten kaikki maan ja taivaan väliltä. Tekemistä jouluun saakka.





> Upeita nuo tekemäsi väritykset  Itsellänikin olisi muutamia ideoita, eri asia miten saisi tehtyä kaukoliikenteen värityksen pelin busseihin, ehkäpä voisit vaikkapa D87/D87R:ään tehdä?  (yksi mun lempibusseista). Tässä muutama idea kuvina: Ikea, Pukkilan Liikenne (etu/sivu), Pukkila takaanta


 Tänne vaan ideoita, mä yritän värittää niitä parhaani mukaan  :Smile:  Toi Ikea-väri ei taida ihan yks yhteen onnistua koska ikkunoihin ei saa väriä. ( ainakaan NL202:ssa)

----------


## zige94

> Tänne vaan ideoita, mä yritän värittää niitä parhaani mukaan  Toi Ikea-väri ei taida ihan yks yhteen onnistua koska ikkunoihin ei saa väriä. ( ainakaan NL202:ssa)


Juu NL202:ssa ei saa ikkunoihin, mutta noihin kakskerrosversioihin saa  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Juu NL202:ssa ei saa ikkunoihin, mutta noihin kakskerrosversioihin saa


Aa, en oo älynnytkään *hups* Joo, se alakerran piilottaminen vois sitten toimia ihan mukavasti.

----------


## sm3

Suosittelen myös maalaamaan siten että unohdat koko alakerran, eli maalaat kuin ikkunalinja alkaisi toisen kerroksen ikkunoista. Ja toisen kerroksen ikkunoiden alla oleva osa on pelkää kylkeä. Ikkunat toki kuultavat läpi, mutta se näyttää samalta kuin mikä tahansa teippaus ikkunan päällä.

----------


## bussifriikki

Eli yritin nyt tota Ikea-väritystä, peitin ikkunat mutta jotain meni pahasti pieleen. Siitä tuli tosi oudon näköinen pelissä, ja vain pieni palkki alakerran ikkunankarmeissa paljastaa tarkoitetun värin. Sininen, keltainen IKEA-teksti.

kuva

----------


## zige94

> Eli yritin nyt tota Ikea-väritystä, peitin ikkunat mutta jotain meni pahasti pieleen. Siitä tuli tosi oudon näköinen pelissä, ja vain pieni palkki alakerran ikkunankarmeissa paljastaa tarkoitetun värin. Sininen, keltainen IKEA-teksti.
> 
> kuva


Ah juu tuo ongelma... Palomaalla taisi olla ratkaisu tuohon ongelmaan. Kokeileppa pimeällä, silloin sen pitäisi näkyä normaalisti  :Wink:  Mutta päivällä näyttää hopeiselta, mutta tosiaan, Palomaalla muistaakseni on tuohon ratkaisu/ohje miten tehdä.

----------


## Palomaa

> Eli yritin nyt tota Ikea-väritystä, peitin ikkunat mutta jotain meni pahasti pieleen. Siitä tuli tosi oudon näköinen pelissä, ja vain pieni palkki alakerran ikkunankarmeissa paljastaa tarkoitetun värin. Sininen, keltainen IKEA-teksti.
> 
> kuva


Lähetättäisitkö vaikka minulle Privatella sen värityksen kun se on valmis, muunnan sen toimimaan myös päivällä..?

----------


## bussifriikki

Eli yöllä tosiaan toimii, mutta ikkunat ei peity.
kuva

----------


## Elias

Muutamia hyviä modeja NL202:n, jotka sopivat suomalaisittain:

ZF-vaihteisto, kuulostaa todella paljon Scalan vastaavalta!
LED-näyttö

----------


## bussifriikki

Onko NL202:een muuten sellaista sisä-infonäyttöä?

----------


## Palomaa

> Onko NL202:een muuten sellaista sisä-infonäyttöä?


On, katso www.omnibussimulator.de/forum <- sieltä voit ettiä kaikennäkösiä ääniä ja modeja.
PS. muokkaan Ikea-väritystä siten, että se toimii ikkunoiden kanssa myös päivällä ja yöllä 100%.

----------


## Elias

> Onko NL202:een muuten sellaista sisä-infonäyttöä?


Ainakin pysäkkinäyttö on sisällä, kuten D92:ssa kanssa, jos sitä tarkoitat.

----------


## bussifriikki

> On, katso www.omnibussimulator.de/forum <- sieltä voit ettiä kaikennäkösiä ääniä ja modeja.
> PS. muokkaan Ikea-väritystä siten, että se toimii ikkunoiden kanssa myös päivällä ja yöllä 100%.


 Kiitos.

Joo mutta ehdottakaa vaan värejä, mielelläni teen niitä  :Smile:  (vaikka sitten vain NL202:een tässä vaiheessa)

----------


## sm3

> Kiitos.
> 
> Joo mutta ehdottakaa vaan värejä, mielelläni teen niitä  (vaikka sitten vain NL202:een tässä vaiheessa)


Teetkö myös ulkomaisia värityksiä? 

Tässä jotain kotimaisia pks bussikuvastosta:

http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallisliikenne/vn11.html
http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallisliikenne/esll905-908.html
http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallis...ne/nof686.html (Onko liian vaikea?)
http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallisliikenne/vt158-161.html
http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallisliikenne/vt372-385.html
http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallisliikenne/lh1.html
http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallisliikenne/lh20.html
http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallisliikenne/lh17.html (Kaksikerros bussiin)
http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallisliikenne/tyl9.html
http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallisliikenne/tkCYJ203.html
http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallisliikenne/cx81-99.html
http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallisliikenne/helb9202-9216.html
http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallis...8913-8961.html (HKL väritys)

Ja: http://www.mystinenportaali.com/buss...9700_sta01.jpg (Kaksikerros bussiin)
http://jlf.fi/galleria/showphoto.php...nne-34&cat=505 (Kaksikerros bussiin)

----------


## bussifriikki

> Teetkö myös ulkomaisia värityksiä? 
> 
> Tässä jotain kotimaisia pks bussikuvastosta:
> 
> http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallisliikenne/vn11.html
> http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallisliikenne/esll905-908.html
> http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallis...ne/nof686.html (Onko liian vaikea?)
> http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallisliikenne/vt158-161.html
> http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallisliikenne/vt372-385.html
> ...


Ryhdyn toimeen. Toi zoo-bussi taitaa olla aika hankala toteuttaa, ainakin yksityiskohdiltaan. Ulkomaisiakin voin yrittää tehdä.

----------


## Albert

> Ryhdyn toimeen. Toi zoo-bussi taitaa olla aika hankala toteuttaa, ainakin yksityiskohdiltaan. Ulkomaisiakin voin yrittää tehdä.


13.6. Linjalla h11 oli Nobina 5. Siinä vasta olisikin haastetta. Moinen ruosteinen raakki olisi hyvä lisä.

----------


## bussifriikki

*VÄRITYKSIÄ*

(Päivitän tätä kun tulee lisää.)

Ventoniemi
kuva

Vantaan Liikenne
Keltainen osuus ei mennyt ihan tasaisesti, hoidan sen vielä
kuva

HKL ja vieläpä Volvo-lookilla  :Very Happy: 
kuva

Tässähän on vielä tää aiemmin jo tekemäni 90-luvun lopun HKL-väritys
kuva

----------


## Wiima sen pitää olla

Miten on, saako sitä Buscom-modia muokattua silleen, että jos matkustaja ei osta käteisellä lippua, niin tämä käy leimaamassa lipun Buscomilla
(Eli kaikki ostaisivat lipun tavalla tai toiselle, eivät vain kävele kyytiin)? Nyt vain muutama leimaa lipun Buscomilla.

----------


## sm3

> Miten on, saako sitä Buscom-modia muokattua silleen, että jos matkustaja ei osta käteisellä lippua, niin tämä käy leimaamassa lipun Buscomilla
> (Eli kaikki ostaisivat lipun tavalla tai toiselle, eivät vain kävele kyytiin)? Nyt vain muutama leimaa lipun Buscomilla.


Pistät asetuksista lipunmyynnin päälle.

----------


## Wiima sen pitää olla

> Pistät asetuksista lipunmyynnin päälle.


On lipunmyynti päällä, mutta miten modia saisi muokattua, että jos matkustaja ei osta lippua käteisellä, niin tämä käyttäisi Buscomia.
Nyt osa matkustajista vain kävelee sisään. Vähän jännästi selitetty, mutta toivottavasti tajusitte  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Palomaa

> On lipunmyynti päällä, mutta miten modia saisi muokattua, että jos matkustaja ei osta lippua käteisellä, niin tämä käyttäisi Buscomia.Nyt osa matkustajista vain kävelee sisään. Vähän jännästi selitetty, mutta toivottavasti tajusitte .


 OMSIn kansiossa "Ticketpacks" on mappien nimet .. Äähh selitän myöhemmin tarkemmin.  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

Lisää värityksiä...

Lähilinjat

----------


## Resiina

> Lisää värityksiä...
> 
> Lähilinjat


Hieno, tämähän väritys taisi olla vähemmistönä autoista ellen ihan väärin muista. Mersut ja 10 taisi olla tuolla värityksellä

----------


## sm3

Huomasin että nuo bussifriikin maalaukset näkee keskitetysti täällä: http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/omsi/ Niin ei tarvitse kahlata  kaikkia sivuja läpi kuvien takia. 

Noissa maalauksissa kyllä silmä lepää, ne on hyvin tehtyjä. Pieniä virheitä on toki aina, mutta ne on vissiin jo korjattu noiden kuvien ottamisen jälkeen?

----------


## bussifriikki

> Huomasin että nuo bussifriikin maalaukset näkee keskitetysti täällä: http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/omsi/ Niin ei tarvitse kahlata  kaikkia sivuja läpi kuvien takia. 
> 
> Noissa maalauksissa kyllä silmä lepää, ne on hyvin tehtyjä. Pieniä virheitä on toki aina, mutta ne on vissiin jo korjattu noiden kuvien ottamisen jälkeen?


Jep, tuosta osoitteesta ne löytyy  :Smile: 

Mitä virheitä Lähilinjat-värityksessä tarkoitat?

----------


## sm3

> Mitä virheitä Lähilinjat-värityksessä tarkoitat?


Ihan yleisesti eri maalauksissa eli Vainio tekstiä yleämmäksi, ja ne pikku virheet joita olet täällä maininnut.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Ihan yleisesti eri maalauksissa eli Vainio tekstiä yleämmäksi, ja ne pikku virheet joita olet täällä maininnut.


Aa, juu. Vainio ja esim. Vantaan Liikenteen keltainen raja ja muut on korjattu  :Smile:

----------


## Eki62

Peliin löytyy paljon hyviä kartoja esim http://www.omsi.cz/index.php?strana=down-mapy  Mutta itselläni on jatkuvasti se ongelma, että ei pääse kaikilla kartoilla ajelemaan linjaliikennettä. Ongelmana on se, että linja numero kyllä tulee esille mutta ( tour) vuoro kohtaan ei tule sitten yhtään mitään. Kertokaas nyt aloittelijalle mikähän tiedosto mahtanee puuttua? Ja mihin se ladataan? Muuten mistä noita teidän hienoja maalaamia kotimaisia busseja voi ladata?

----------


## zige94

> Peliin löytyy paljon hyviä kartoja esim http://www.omsi.cz/index.php?strana=down-mapy  Mutta itselläni on jatkuvasti se ongelma, että ei pääse kaikilla kartoilla ajelemaan linjaliikennettä. Ongelmana on se, että linja numero kyllä tulee esille mutta ( tour) vuoro kohtaan ei tule sitten yhtään mitään. Kertokaas nyt aloittelijalle mikähän tiedosto mahtanee puuttua? Ja mihin se ladataan? Muuten mistä noita teidän hienoja maalaamia kotimaisia busseja voi ladata?


Voi olla, ettei se linja liikennöi siihen aikaan mikä sinulla on valittuna, su ilta... Kokeile pistää esim. perjantai n. klo 08:00 ja selaileppa sieltä sitten... Linjathan näkyvät listassa vain jos ne liikennöivät tunnin sisällä siitä kellonajasta mikä sinulla on pelissä.

----------


## Eki62

> Voi olla, ettei se linja liikennöi siihen aikaan mikä sinulla on valittuna, su ilta... Kokeile pistää esim. perjantai n. klo 08:00 ja selaileppa sieltä sitten... Linjathan näkyvät listassa vain jos ne liikennöivät tunnin sisällä siitä kellonajasta mikä sinulla on pelissä.


Kiitos paljon vastauksesta. Sain sitä kautta linjat toimimaan  :Biggrin:

----------


## sm3

Citaro Facelift (S/U):

http://aussiex.org/forum/index.php?/topic/13285-new-vae-citaro-facelift-su/
http://www.omnibussimulator.de/forum/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=7200
http://www.omsihof.de/infusions/pro_...oad.php?did=13 (Lataus linkki, en kyllä ymmärä miten lataaminen tapahtuu... Tarvinnee rekisteröityä :Icon Frown: )

----------


## bussifriikki

Coming up:

http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallis...vt372-385.html
ja
http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallis...9202-9216.html

Mahdollisesti vielä tänään tai huomenna

*Lisäys*:
Connex-väritys on tässä

----------


## sm3

Tein _pitkän_ selostuksen uudesta ideastani, ja kun yritin lähettää sen niin sain ilmoituksen huoltokatkosta.  :Mad: 

Suunnittelen tämmöistä OMSI:iin:

Helsinki- Porvoo 5.1 km (Itä)
Helsinki- Kirkkonummi 3 km (Länsi)
Helsinki- Lahti 10.4 km (Pohjoinen)
Helsinki- Tampere 17.8 km (Pohjoinen)
Helsinki- Turku 16.6 km (Länsi)
Helsinki- Salo 11.6 km (Länsi)
Helsinki- Pietari 36.9 km (Itä) (rajanylitys kohdassa 17.2. km)


Eli kaikista etäisyyksistä on otettu yksi nolla pois, siirryn täysin tuohon WoS pelin käyttämään tapaan koska en ehdi tekemään täysimittaisina noita reittejä. Kaupungit ovat hyvin pelkistettyjä, yritän peittää reittien lyhyyttä mm. liikenteellä ja muilla hidastavilla asioilla. Syistä jotka jokainen arvannee ei reiteillä ole välipysäkkejä. 

Ideoita? Ajatuksia? Ehdotuksia? Ehdotuksia miten liittymän motarin ja kaupungin välille voisi tehdä siten että se olisi luonnollinen? Kannattako minun edes ryhtyä tähän?

----------


## Palomaa

> Ideoita? Ajatuksia? Ehdotuksia? Ehdotuksia miten liittymän motarin ja kaupungin välille voisi tehdä siten että se olisi luonnollinen? Kannattako minun edes ryhtyä tähän?


Noo... Lentoasemalta olisi kiva ajaa linjaa 540 oikeaa reittiä ja kohdassa Lommila (Espoon Ikea liittymä) kohtaisivat vaihtoyhteydet 280 ja PIKA-vuorot eteenpäin maailmalle kuten Turku, Salo, Pori jne.

----------


## sm3

> Noo... Lentoasemalta olisi kiva ajaa linjaa 540 oikeaa reittiä ja kohdassa Lommila (Espoon Ikea liittymä) kohtaisivat vaihtoyhteydet 280 ja PIKA-vuorot eteenpäin maailmalle kuten Turku, Salo, Pori jne.


Katsotaan... Selitätkö tarkemmin miten tuo menisi.

----------


## Palomaa

> Katsotaan... Selitätkö tarkemmin miten tuo menisi.


Mene lentokentälle ja lähde 540:lla niin tiedät 100% millainen se on, jos sinulla siis on seutulippu, se on aika vaikea selittää joten parempi kokea itse.

----------


## sm3

> Mene lentokentälle ja lähde 540:lla niin tiedät 100% millainen se on, jos sinulla siis on seutulippu, se on aika vaikea selittää joten parempi kokea itse.


Tunnen kyllä tuon, tarkoitinkin miten haluaisit tai ajattelit tuon tehtävän OMSI:ssa. Piirrä vaikka jokin reitti kartasto jossa näkyvät miten sijoittaisit pysäkit yms. Ja miten linja liittyy jo olemassa olevaan mm. Turkuun menevään tiehen. Huomaa että kartta on kutistetussa mittakaavassa. Haluatko tien olevan monikaistainen vai miten sen voisi toteuttaa yms.

Eli siis piirrä kartta tuosta reitistä miten näkisit sen OMSI:iin tehtävän. Sen pituus kartassani on 1,2 km (Helsinki-Vantaa - Ikean liittymä). Saat vapaat kädet ja pyrin tekemään sen suunnitelmasi mukaisesti.  :Smile: 

Ps. Olen puolimatkassa Kirkkonummelle  :Laughing:  sama tie menee Turkuun saakka, ja siitä on risteykset kaikkiin lännen suunnan kaupunkeihin jotka tuossa listassani ovat. 

Ja selvennän vielä tähän: Kartassa tulee olemaan kolme eri suuntaan menevää tietä (+ Lentokentälle menevä) ne menevät länteen, pohjoiseen ja itään. Näiden kolmen "pääväylän" varteen sijoitan kaikki kyseisessä suunnassa sijaitsevat kaupungit.

----------


## Palomaa

Uusia busseja OMSIIN..

Jelcz L100I (Puolturisti):
http://www.omnibussimulator.de/forum/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=7397

Liaz 5256 (Puolturisti):
http://www.omnibussimulator.de/forum/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=7377

----
Ja sm3, piirrän toki jossain vaiheessa  :Smile:

----------


## sm3

> Uusia busseja OMSIIN..
> 
> Jelcz L100I (Puolturisti):
> http://www.omnibussimulator.de/forum/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=7397
> 
> Liaz 5256 (Puolturisti):
> http://www.omnibussimulator.de/forum/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=7377
> 
> ----
> Ja sm3, piirrän toki jossain vaiheessa


Varsin hienoilta näyttävät kuvissa, noihin sitten joskus vaikka PL:n maalaus. Aikamoinen sattuma, nuo ja uusi kartta projektini samana päivänä. 

_----_
Hienoa!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Palomaa

> Varsin hienoilta näyttävät kuvissa, noihin sitten joskus vaikka PL:n maalaus. Aikamoinen sattuma, nuo ja uusi kartta projektini samana päivänä. 
> 
> _----_
> Hienoa!


Jelcz = Recycle bin kutsuu.
toista en ole päässyt vielä koklaamaa  :Very Happy:

----------


## sm3

> Jelcz = Recycle bin kutsuu.
> toista en ole päässyt vielä koklaamaa


Mutta on se parempi kuin se aiemmin julkaistu puolituristi Karosa  :Laughing:  Pistän toivoni tuohon LiAZ bussiin.

----------


## Palomaa

> Mutta on se parempi kuin se aiemmin julkaistu puolituristi Karosa  Pistän toivoni tuohon LiAZ bussiin.


Liaz = sanoin kuvaamattoman upea.. äänet ja kaikki, on myös muuten 2 eri versiota tuosta, ja manuaalivaihteinen vielä.. :P teen värejä tänään siihen.

----------


## sm3

> Liaz = sanoin kuvaamattoman upea.. äänet ja kaikki, on myös muuten 2 eri versiota tuosta, ja manuaalivaihteinen vielä.. :P teen värejä tänään siihen.


Loistavaa, tulee kyllä ihan uutta mielenkiintoa tuohon kartan tekoon nyt. Testailen bussin itsekkin huomenissa Helsinki- Kirkkonummi vuorolla  :Wink: .

----------


## Palomaa

> Loistavaa, tulee kyllä ihan uutta mielenkiintoa tuohon kartan tekoon nyt. Testailen bussin itsekkin huomenissa Helsinki- Kirkkonummi vuorolla .


Teen muutaman kaukovärin..

----------


## bussifriikki

En ite ole vielä päässyt kokeilemaan noita uusia busseja, lisää kokemuksia kuulisin mielelläni  :Smile: 

Noihinkin voi varmaan tehdä oman värityksen?

----------


## Palomaa

> En ite ole vielä päässyt kokeilemaan noita uusia busseja, lisää kokemuksia kuulisin mielelläni 
> 
> Noihinkin voi varmaan tehdä oman värityksen?


Joo voi, ja minulla juuri EB-väritys valmis.

---------- Viesti lisätty 27.6.2012 kello 0:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu 26.6.2012 kello 23:58 ----------




> Joo voi, ja minulla juuri EB-väritys valmis.


Kuvia:
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Finland/Muuta/Liitetiedostoja/pl1.png
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Finland/Muuta/Liitetiedostoja/pl2.png
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...ostoja/pl3.png

----------


## sm3

Mielestäni Pohjolan Liikenne teksti on liian iso ja tuo nuolikuvio loppuu oikeasti ikkunalinjan kohdalla, eli ei yllä kattoon saakka ja se voisi ehkä olla vähän kapeampikin. Myös se varsinainen nuoli pitäisi olla paljon alempana (eli se eteenpäin osoittava nuolen kärki), näin ExpressBus teksti mahtuu olemaan taaempana jolloin se on aidomman näköinen.
http://omnibussi.1g.fi/kuvat/Transpo...655)+Lasse.jpg

Onko muuten korkeuden puolesta Lahti Flyer tai OmniExpresss 320 tätä vastaava, vai onko tämä matalampi?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 8:01 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 7:30 ----------

Käytän tuota Jelcz bussia AI liikentessä koska se on hyvin kevyt. Näyttää paremmalta kuin kaksikerrosbussit.

----------


## Palomaa

> Mielestäni Pohjolan Liikenne teksti on liian iso ja tuo nuolikuvio loppuu oikeasti ikkunalinjan kohdalla, eli ei yllä kattoon saakka ja se voisi ehkä olla vähän kapeampikin. Myös se varsinainen nuoli pitäisi olla paljon alempana (eli se eteenpäin osoittava nuolen kärki), näin ExpressBus teksti mahtuu olemaan taaempana jolloin se on aidomman näköinen.
> http://omnibussi.1g.fi/kuvat/Transpo...655)+Lasse.jpg
> 
> Onko muuten korkeuden puolesta Lahti Flyer tai OmniExpresss 320 tätä vastaava, vai onko tämä matalampi?
> 
> ---------- Viesti lisätty kello 8:01 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 7:30 ----------
> 
> Käytän tuota Jelcz bussia AI liikentessä koska se on hyvin kevyt. Näyttää paremmalta kuin kaksikerrosbussit.


http://omnibussi.1g.fi/kuvat/Transportation/Bus/Finland/P/Pohjolan+Liikenne+Oy/100-200/190+(LYY-486)+Lasse.jpg
Kyllä se nuoli voi isompikin olla kuin tommoinen räppänä sinun linkkaamassa kuvassasi, ja selvä ei jatku kattoon asti mutta kuten olen todennut, aina saa tehdä paremman jos ei kelpaa.  :Mad:

----------


## sm3

> http://omnibussi.1g.fi/kuvat/Transportation/Bus/Finland/P/Pohjolan+Liikenne+Oy/100-200/190+(LYY-486)+Lasse.jpg
> Kyllä se nuoli voi isompikin olla kuin tommoinen räppänä sinun linkkaamassa kuvassasi, ja selvä ei jatku kattoon asti mutta kuten olen todennut, aina saa tehdä paremman jos ei kelpaa.


Juu, kelpaa. Annoin vain ehdotuksia. Versiosi on jopa hienonpi nuolen osalta kuin esikuva. Mahtipontisempi. Ajattelin vain ettet ole asiaa huomannut.  :Icon Frown: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:06 ----------

Itse tykkään aina saada palautetta jotta voin suoriutua ja tehdä paremmin asioita tulevaisuudessa. 

Mielestäni laatu on sinänsä määrää tärkeämpi asia. Enemmin yksi hyvin tehty asia kuin monta huonosti tehtyä.  :Wink: 

Sinä päivänä kun minä arvostelen muuten kuin hyvässä tarkoituksessa jonkun vapaa ajallaan hyvää hyvyttään tekemiä juttuja, niin minulla on päässä pahasti vikaa.  :Laughing:

----------


## Palomaa

> Juu, kelpaa. Annoin vain ehdotuksia. Versiosi on jopa hienonpi nuolen osalta kuin esikuva. Mahtipontisempi. Ajattelin vain ettet ole asiaa huomannut. 
> 
> ---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:06 ----------
> 
> Itse tykkään aina saada palautetta jotta voin suoriutua ja tehdä paremmin asioita tulevaisuudessa. 
> 
> Mielestäni laatu on sinänsä määrää tärkeämpi asia. Enemmin yksi hyvin tehty asia kuin monta huonosti tehtyä. 
> 
> Sinä päivänä kun minä arvostelen muuten kuin hyvässä tarkoituksessa jonkun vapaa ajallaan hyvää hyvyttään tekemiä juttuja, niin minulla on päässä pahasti vikaa.


Ymmärrän..  :Laughing:  ja otin palautteesi vastaan.. Tässä on siis tämä "korjattu" versio..  :Smile: 
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...ostoja/pl4.png

----------


## Palomaa

ja vielä siirsin logoa..  :Wink: 
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...ostoja/pl5.png

----------


## sm3

> ja vielä siirsin logoa.. 
> http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...ostoja/pl5.png


Paranee aina vaan.

PL:n yhtiö-väritystä ajatellen, pystyyko tuossa maalaamaan ikkunoiden päälle?

Kartasta puheen ollen (olihan siitä eilen puhetta...), teen siitä vähän vanhanaikaisen tyylisen. Kaksi kaistaa per suunta yms. Siihen voi sitten rakentaa uutta monikaistaista moottoritietä jos tulee kapasiteetti ongelmia.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:30 ----------

Ja koska en tee tätä karttaa vain itselleni niin pistän myös suunnittelukilpailun pystyyn. 

Halukkaat voivat suunnitella linja-autoasemat seuraaville kaupungeille:

Helsinki
Porvoo
Kirkkonummi
Lahti
Tampere
Turku
Salo
Pietari

Ne voivat olla joko 1:1 todellisuutta vastaavia tai jotain aivan muuta.  :Smile:

----------


## Palomaa

> Paranee aina vaan.PL:n yhtiö-väritystä ajatellen, pystyyko tuossa maalaamaan ikkunoiden päälle?Kartasta puheen ollen (olihan siitä eilen puhetta...), teen siitä vähän vanhanaikaisen tyylisen. Kaksi kaistaa per suunta yms. Siihen voi sitten rakentaa uutta monikaistaista moottoritietä jos tulee kapasiteetti ongelmia.---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:30 ----------Ja koska en tee tätä karttaa vain itselleni niin pistän myös suunnittelukilpailun pystyyn. Halukkaat voivat suunnitella linja-autoasemat seuraaville kaupungeille:HelsinkiPorvooKirkkonummiLahtiTampere  TurkuSaloPietariNe voivat olla joko 1:1 todellisuutta vastaavia tai jotain aivan muuta.


 Ei pysty paitsi takaikkunaan kuten näet ekoista kuvista.. Lisäsin tuon liput myös tekstin hieman aitoutta tuomaan..  :Smile:

----------


## Elias

Pystyn varmaan tekemään Tampereen linja-autoaseman aikalailla, tietysti laiturit ja rakennukset hieman erilaisia.. Pitäisikö se tehdä itse vaan 1 tile-karttaan vai johonkin sun karttaan, jonka annat?

----------


## sm3

> Pystyn varmaan tekemään Tampereen linja-autoaseman aikalailla, tietysti laiturit ja rakennukset hieman erilaisia.. Pitäisikö se tehdä itse vaan 1 tile-karttaan vai johonkin sun karttaan, jonka annat?


Kuvana, josta käy ilmi pysäkkien paikat ja miltä pysäkiltä mikäkin lähtee. Rakennukset yms. Koska kartta on pienoiskoossa niin asemankin olisi hyvä olla hiukan kutistettu...

Toinen ratkaisu on se että teen ensin kaikki tiet (Olen nyt Salossa) ja kierrätän karttaa siten että kukin vuorollaan rakentaa jonkin linja-autoaseman ja kaupunkiseudun. Tämä on toki hitaampi tapa, mutta antaa suuremman vapauden kiinnostuneille.

Kolmas vaihtoehto on se käytetään kumpaakin noista kahdesta tavasta tilanteen mukaan.

----------


## sm3

Minulla olisi Helsinki- Kirkkonummi- Salo- Turku osuus valmiina, mutta koska edelliseen viestiini ei ole tullut vastausta niin odotan vastausta siihen ennen kuin jatkan jotta tiedän jätänkö tilavarauksia yms. kun jatkan kartan tekemistä.

----------


## sm3

Renault bussi on nyt virallisesti julkaistu:

http://aussiex.org/forum/index.php?/...sa-citybus-12/

----------


## bussifriikki

> Renault bussi on nyt virallisesti julkaistu:
> 
> http://aussiex.org/forum/index.php?/...sa-citybus-12/


Näyttää hyvältä. Jos joku lataa ton niin olisin kiitollinen ohjaamonäkymän kuvasta.

----------


## Palomaa

> Näyttää hyvältä. Jos joku lataa ton niin olisin kiitollinen ohjaamonäkymän kuvasta.


No tälläinen...
Ulkoa
Kuljettajan näkymä

----------


## Knightrider

2012 kesäaikataulut linjalle h80 (tasan samat lähdöt ja linjakierrot kuin oikeassa elämässä) Helsinki-karttaan.

----------


## sm3

> 2012 kesäaikataulut linjalle h80 (tasan samat lähdöt ja linjakierrot kuin oikeassa elämässä) Helsinki-karttaan.


Kokeilen tänään.  :Very Happy:  Kiitos.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 8:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 8:20 ----------

Paketista ei löydy HOF tiedostoa, ja Ailist pitää muuttaa vastaamaan sitä. 

Jos jollakulla sattuu olemaan tämän kanssa "Invalid Track" ongelmaa niin minulla on siihen korjaus...

----------


## sm3

:Mad:  Onnistuin hävittämään sen kaukoliikenne kartan kokonaan. En edes huomannut sen kadonneen vahingossa ja tyhjensin windowsin roskakorin aamulla, varmaan jo eilen hävinnyt kun siivosin maps kansiota... Minulla ei ole sitä enää missään, se on täysin kadonnut.  :Icon Frown:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Onnistuin hävittämään sen kaukoliikenne kartan kokonaan. En edes huomannut sen kadonneen vahingossa ja tyhjensin windowsin roskakorin aamulla, varmaan jo eilen hävinnyt kun siivosin maps kansiota... Minulla ei ole sitä enää missään, se on täysin kadonnut.


Voi harmi :/

liian lyhyt viesti, lisää tekstiä

----------


## sm3

Tartteisin tätä maalausta karttaani varten. Kartta sijoittuu johonkin fiktiiviseen etelän lomakohteeseen. Bussi asema ja rantatie uimarantoineen on jo valmis. 

http://www.holidaycheck.de/data/urla...1157909953.jpg
http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4145/5...6d3cc01a_b.jpg

Siihen turisti Liaziin.

----------


## Palomaa

> Tartteisin tätä maalausta karttaani varten. Kartta sijoittuu johonkin fiktiiviseen etelän lomakohteeseen. Bussi asema ja rantatie uimarantoineen on jo valmis. 
> 
> http://www.holidaycheck.de/data/urla...1157909953.jpg
> http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4145/5...6d3cc01a_b.jpg
> 
> Siihen turisti Liaziin.


Minä en kerkeä, olen pahoillani, sillä rakennan bussia kaverini kanssa..  :Wink:

----------


## sm3

> Minä en kerkeä, olen pahoillani, sillä rakennan bussia kaverini kanssa..


Ok, ei mitään ongelmaa.  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Tartteisin tätä maalausta karttaani varten. Kartta sijoittuu johonkin fiktiiviseen etelän lomakohteeseen. Bussi asema ja rantatie uimarantoineen on jo valmis. 
> 
> http://www.holidaycheck.de/data/urla...1157909953.jpg
> http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4145/5...6d3cc01a_b.jpg
> 
> Siihen turisti Liaziin.


Jos ehdit odottaa viikonloppuun / ensi viikkoon niin voin yrittää

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:17 ----------




> Minä en kerkeä, olen pahoillani, sillä rakennan bussia kaverini kanssa..


Rakennat bussia? Kerro lisää  :Smile:

----------


## sm3

> Jos ehdit odottaa viikonloppuun / ensi viikkoon niin voin yrittää


Ei ole kiirettä.

----------


## Palomaa

> Rakennat bussia? Kerro lisää


Ainut mitä kerron on että auto tulee olemaan B11R-alustalla ja sisältää Matkahuollon systeemin.  :Very Happy:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Ainut mitä kerron on että auto tulee olemaan B11R-alustalla ja sisältää Matkahuollon systeemin.


Odotan mielenkiinnolla

----------


## bussifriikki

Miten tohon Liaziin saa automaattivaihteiston? Siis oon ladannut sekä bussin että sen vaihteistopakin. Mihin se laitetaan?

----------


## sm3

> Miten tohon Liaziin saa automaattivaihteiston? Siis oon ladannut sekä bussin että sen vaihteistopakin. Mihin se laitetaan?


Voin lähettää sinulle (itse kokoamani) paketit joissa on: 

Moottori: MAN D2866 LOH 51 (Euro IV)
Voima: 228kW (360 HP) @ 1900rpm
Vääntö: 1400Nm @ 1000rpm
Vaihdelaatikko: ZF Ecolife 6AP1700
Maksiminopeus: > 100

Toinen paketti on:

Moottori: MAN D2866 LOH 51 (Euro IV)
Voima: 228kW (360 HP) @ 1900rpm
Vääntö: 1400Nm @ 1000rpm
Vaihdelaatikko: Allison B-400R-5 Speed
Maksiminopeus: > 100

Vai olisko jokin muu yhdistelmä jonka haluat?
Mutta jos haluat vain käyttää sitä lataamaasi niin se puretaan sen Liaz bussin kansioon (Homma on lapsellisen helppo...). Mukana tulee takuulla myös Readme.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:34 ----------

Tässä nuo automaatti paketit kuitenkin. Puretaan Liaz:in kansioon:

https://rapidshare.com/files/3753119...ZF_Allison.zip
Moottorin ja vaihteistojen koodin tekijään saa yhteyden OMSI foorumeilla (Nimimerkki: krtz07). Minä vain siirsin ja kokosin ne tähän Liaz:iin.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Voin lähettää sinulle (itse kokoamani) paketit joissa on: 
> 
> Moottori: MAN D2866 LOH 51 (Euro IV)
> Voima: 228kW (360 HP) @ 1900rpm
> Vääntö: 1400Nm @ 1000rpm
> Vaihdelaatikko: ZF Ecolife 6AP1700
> Maksiminopeus: > 100
> 
> Toinen paketti on:
> ...


Ok, kiitti. Mistä muuten löytyy .bmp-väritykset tohon bussiin?

----------


## sm3

> Ok, kiitti. Mistä muuten löytyy .bmp-väritykset tohon bussiin?


Tekstuurit ovat .TGA formaatissa. Saat ne auki vaikka IrfanView ohjelmalla.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Tekstuurit ovat .TGA formaatissa. Saat ne auki vaikka IrfanView ohjelmalla.


Kokeilin. En tykkää siitä. Ikävää ettei sitä ole .bmp:ssä

----------


## hylje

TGA on teknisesti ylivertainen muoto tekstuureille, se kun tukee esim. osittaista läpinäkyvyyttä. Vähän nyt harrastuneisuutta peliin ja kunnon ohjelmat käyttöön, vaikkeivät olisikaan ihan tuttuja.

----------


## bussifriikki

> TGA on teknisesti ylivertainen muoto tekstuureille, se kun tukee esim. osittaista läpinäkyvyyttä. Vähän nyt harrastuneisuutta peliin ja kunnon ohjelmat käyttöön, vaikkeivät olisikaan ihan tuttuja.


On varmasti, mutta en löytänyt tuosta ohjelmasta kaikkia toimintoja, joita paintissa on. Siksi vähän häiritsi.

----------


## sm3

> On varmasti, mutta en löytänyt tuosta ohjelmasta kaikkia toimintoja, joita paintissa on. Siksi vähän häiritsi.


Avaat sen tga:n tuolla ja tallennat Paintin tuntemaan muotoon (vaikka .bmp) ja teet maalauksen. Sitten avaat sen (.bmp. johon teit uudelleen maalauksen) tuossa IrfanView ohjelmassa ja tallennat takaisin .tga muotoon. 

IrfanView ohjelmalla voit tehdä parannuksia paintiin, vaikka häivyttämällä kuvioiden reunoja, jotta niissä ei näy Paintin pikseleitä. Sillä voit myös tarkentaa maalauksen sumeita kohtia, ja tehdä kymmeniä muita asioita. Se on todella hyvä ilmainen ohjelma valokuvien muokkaamiseen, mutta käy se hyvin tähänkin (Olen sillä pari NL202 maalausta "korjannut").

----------


## Knightrider

Miten Renault-kaupunkibussissa saa linjakilven toimimaan? Jos laitan automaattisesta linjakilven täyttäjästä, ei silti mene päälle, mutta matkustajat tulevat kyytiin.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Tartteisin tätä maalausta karttaani varten. Kartta sijoittuu johonkin fiktiiviseen etelän lomakohteeseen. Bussi asema ja rantatie uimarantoineen on jo valmis. 
> 
> http://www.holidaycheck.de/data/urla...1157909953.jpg
> http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4145/5...6d3cc01a_b.jpg
> 
> Siihen turisti Liaziin.


Tässä olis eka versio. Etu- ja takapuskurit on vielä sekaisin, mutta korjaan ne heti kun flunssa vähän antaa myötä.
Kommentit tervetulleita.

kuva

----------


## sm3

> Tässä olis eka versio. Etu- ja takapuskurit on vielä sekaisin, mutta korjaan ne heti kun flunssa vähän antaa myötä.
> Kommentit tervetulleita.


"Bienvenue" teksti puuttuu edestä TUI logon yläpuolelta (kts. kuva). Tekstien pitäisi olla enemmän vaalean sinisen sävyisiä (kts. kuva). Muuten ihan hyvä.  :Smile: 

Ja mitään kiirettä *ei* ole.

----------


## sm3

Jotain kuvia siitä minun kartastani, se on vielä hyvin keskeneräinen. Kaikki kuvat ovat editorista.

http://i47.tinypic.com/2gv0x0k.jpg
http://i46.tinypic.com/2w1vdxk.jpg
http://i45.tinypic.com/t0or9v.jpg
http://i47.tinypic.com/17z6le.jpg

----------


## bussifriikki

> Jotain kuvia siitä minun kartastani, se on vielä hyvin keskeneräinen. Kaikki kuvat ovat editorista.
> 
> http://i47.tinypic.com/2gv0x0k.jpg
> http://i46.tinypic.com/2w1vdxk.jpg
> http://i45.tinypic.com/t0or9v.jpg
> http://i47.tinypic.com/17z6le.jpg


Ihan hyvältähän tuo vaikuttaa. Tuleeko karttaan joku bussiterminaali tai vastaava?

----------


## sm3

> Tuleeko karttaan joku bussiterminaali tai vastaava?


Viimesen kuvan alareunassa on kääntö/taukopaikka turisti- ja paikallisbusseille.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Viimesen kuvan alareunassa on kääntö/taukopaikka turisti- ja paikallisbusseille.


Niinpä onkin, en nähnyt sitä ekalla kertaa.

Asiasta kolmanteen..

Uusi versio TUI-bussista
kuva

ja Vainion värit oikeassa maalaisbussissa (aiempihan oli MAN NL202)
kuva

----------


## sm3

TUI maalaus on ihan hyvä. 

En tiedä onko Vainiolla eri tyylisiä maalauksia, tässä kuitenkin keltainen on tummempi ja Vainio teksti isompi. Mutta se on ihan hyvä noinkin.  :Smile:

----------


## Palomaa

> TUI maalaus on ihan hyvä. 
> 
> En tiedä onko Vainiolla eri tyylisiä maalauksia, tässä kuitenkin keltainen on tummempi ja Vainio teksti isompi. Mutta se on ihan hyvä noinkin.


Minusta tuo keltaisuus on juuri sama  :Very Happy:

----------


## sm3

> Minusta tuo keltaisuus on juuri sama


Juu, ehkä se johtuu vain OMSI:n valaistuksesta.

----------


## sm3

Nyt on pieni lentokenttäkin lisätty. 

Tuohon tulee semmoinen (vain tietokoneen ajettavissa oleva) lentokenttäbussi, matkaa ehkä 1-2km suuntaansa. Bussi kulkee lentokentältä sille pienelle linja-autoasemalle.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Nyt on pieni lentokenttäkin lisätty. 
> 
> Tuohon tulee semmoinen (vain tietokoneen ajettavissa oleva) lentokenttäbussi, matkaa ehkä 1-2km suuntaansa. Bussi kulkee lentokentältä sille pienelle linja-autoasemalle.


Hyvä! Monta linjaa tulee?

Milloinkohan sitä pääsee ajamaan?  :Smile:   (ei kiirettä, kysyn vain)

----------


## sm3

> Hyvä! Monta linjaa tulee?
> 
> Milloinkohan sitä pääsee ajamaan?  (ei kiirettä, kysyn vain)


En tiedä kumpaakaan. Rakentelen pikkuhiljaa ja lisään sitten linjoja sitä mukaa kun uusia alueita valmistuu.

----------


## bussifriikki

> En tiedä kumpaakaan. Rakentelen pikkuhiljaa ja lisään sitten linjoja sitä mukaa kun uusia alueita valmistuu.


Jees. Hyvä tehdä rauhassa niin ei tule hosuttua.

----------


## sm3

Tässä kuva siitä missä lentokenttä sijaitsee:
http://i47.tinypic.com/2iuwa4h.jpg
Ja lähikuva:
http://i47.tinypic.com/2vrtziv.jpg

Kentän ulkopuolelle tulee autoja, ihmisiä, palmuja*, ja alue jossa koneet ovat laajenee ja siihen saataa tulla (riippuu, kartan koosta ettei syö FPS:ää liikaa) lentokenttäbussi joka ajaa terminaalilta lentokoneille. Tulee kiitoradat, ja koneiden voi nähdä kaartavan kaupungin yllä. Lentokoneille tulee aikataulut ja bussiliikenne keskittyy aikoihin jolloin koneita tulee ja menee.
*OMSI foorumilla pitäisi olla tulossa palmuja, niiden korkeutta voi vapaasti muutaa jolloin saadaan hyvin aidon näköisiä istutuksia.

Pidän lomaa huomisesta maanantaihin, joten kartta ei edisty sinä aikana.
Kartan varmuuskopiot ovat hyvässä tallessa. Harmittaa vieläkin tuon kaukoliikennekartan kohtalo, mietin jos aloittaisin sen uudelleen jossain vaiheessa. Minulla on vielä kaikki siihen liittyvä materiaali tallessa.

----------


## bussifriikki

Mitä karttoja olette ladanneet? Mitkä ovat hyviä?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Mitä karttoja olette ladanneet? Mitkä ovat hyviä?


Rheinhausenia (v4.0) suosittelen, on hyvin tehty ja mielenkiintoinen kartta. Kartassa voi ajaa viittä eri kaupunkilinjaa (10, 20, 30, 40 ja 50), jotka ovat runkolinjatyyppisiä sekä yhtä maaseutulinjaa (101) naapurikaupunkiin.

----------


## bussifriikki

Tässä mahtava keskikaupunki. Ratikkakin vielä.



Rheinhausen 4 on myös tosi hyvä

----------


## bussifriikki

Mitäs ku toi Rheinhausen herjaa käynnistettäessä että "some scenery objects are missing". Ja sen jälkeen kartan avaaminen katuu. Mitään muutoksia en ole tehnyt. Miksi se nyt kaatuu, kun aiemmin toimi? Onko muille käynyt samaa?

----------


## zige94

> Mitä karttoja olette ladanneet? Mitkä ovat hyviä?


Bowdenham (fictional), vaatii todella hyvän koneen!
Bad Kinzau (fictional), ajat vuoristossa isosta kaupungista toiseen pienten kylien kautta. Matka n. 30min per suunta.
Canterbury (real), City Linja 21 löytyy ja sit kaupunkien välinen linja 6/4. Ja sitten myös Park n' Ride linja.

Tuossahan nuo parhaat. Bad Kinzau on ilmainen ja kevyt, Canterbury on "donate", 5euron mappi. Itse maksoin sen mieluusti. http://aussiex.org/forum/index.php?/topic/10298-omsi-maps-canterbury-donors-version/

Niin ja ei sovi unohtaa Thiagon aivan mahtavaa Tropical Cityä!  :Smile:  http://aussiex.org/forum/index.php?/...pical-city-11/ Tropical City pitäis toimia ihan normaaleilla mediakoneilla.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Niin ja ei sovi unohtaa Thiagon aivan mahtavaa Tropical Cityä!  http://aussiex.org/forum/index.php?/...pical-city-11/ Tropical City pitäis toimia ihan normaaleilla mediakoneilla.


Mä kokeilin ladata ton Tropical Cityn mutta se ei avaudu mulla. Teen varmaan jotain väärin. Se lataa sitä maata mutta kaatuu jostain syystä aina.

----------


## Palomaa

voisin paljastaa että Volvo 9900 B11R 4x2 tulossa kun on melkein valmiskin on, paljon asioita vain vielä tehtävänä  :Very Happy:  ..  :Wink: 
Mutta tämä jää sitten JLF-salaisuudeksi eikä tästä puhuta aussiexissa tai omsi-forumilla, saavat saksalaiset ja muut ihmetellä sitten joskus.  :Very Happy: 

kuskin paneeli
paljon kuvia matkan varrelta

----------


## bussifriikki

> voisin paljastaa että Volvo 9900 B11R 4x2 tulossa kun on melkein valmiskin on, paljon asioita vain vielä tehtävänä  .. 
> Mutta tämä jää sitten JLF-salaisuudeksi eikä tästä puhuta aussiexissa tai omsi-forumilla, saavat saksalaiset ja muut ihmetellä sitten joskus. 
> 
> kuskin paneeli
> paljon kuvia matkan varrelta


VAU! Hyvää työtä!

----------


## sm3

> voisin paljastaa että Volvo 9900 B11R 4x2 tulossa kun on melkein valmiskin on, paljon asioita vain vielä tehtävänä  .. 
> Mutta tämä jää sitten JLF-salaisuudeksi eikä tästä puhuta aussiexissa tai omsi-forumilla, saavat saksalaiset ja muut ihmetellä sitten joskus. 
> 
> kuskin paneeli
> paljon kuvia matkan varrelta


Tuo paneeli on tyylikäs. Millä kielellä tuossa näytössä on nuo tekstit?

----------


## Palomaa

> Tuo paneeli on tyylikäs. Millä kielellä tuossa näytössä on nuo tekstit?


Missä näytössä?

----------


## bussifriikki

> Missä näytössä?


Se ratin oikealla puolella siinä konsolissa. Tai näin ymmärsin?

----------


## sm3

> Se ratin oikealla puolella siinä konsolissa. Tai näin ymmärsin?


Juuri näin. Ainakaan minun näytölläni ei erota mitä siinä lukee.

----------


## Palomaa

> Juuri näin. Ainakaan minun näytölläni ei erota mitä siinä lukee.


Aa.. älkää siitä välittäkö se on vain väliaikaistekstuuri  :Very Happy:

----------


## sm3

> Aa.. älkää siitä välittäkö se on vain väliaikaistekstuuri


Ok.  :Laughing:  Minkä kielinen siitä on tulossa?

----------


## bussifriikki

> Ok.  Minkä kielinen siitä on tulossa?


Mitä kaikkea siitä ruudusta näkee?
_________________________________

8500 olis kanssa mahtava lisä OMSIin. Vielä jos voisi värittää HKL:n väreihin.


En tiedä projektista enempää, en tiedä tekevätkö tuota enää

----------


## sm3

Volvo B7RLE-60/Säffle virallisella OMSI foorumilla.

----------


## Palomaa

> Mitä kaikkea siitä ruudusta näkee?
> 8500 olis kanssa mahtava lisä OMSIin. Vielä jos voisi värittää HKL:n väreihin.
> En tiedä projektista enempää, en tiedä tekevätkö tuota enää


Tuosta autosta ei julkaista repaint-tiedostoa joten tota ei voi repaintata, minulle hän sen kyllä ehkä antaa ja värjään tuon HSL:n väreihin tai Nobinan limeraitoihin, tuo on 2010 versio volvo 8500:sta eli vain vuoden vanhempi kuin Nobinan 8900-faceliftillä varustetut.
Tunnen tuon tekijän, tai tiedän siis puhun hänen kanssa joka päivä, tuo on kans tulossa mutta hiljaa..

Ja tuosta info-näytöstä sen verran että se lukee siinä Suomeksi tai Englanniksi, onhan se Onnibussista otettu.  :Smile: 

ja PS. se ruutu on TV/dvd-playerille tarkoitettu kuljettajan näyttö josta voi katsoa siis TV:tä tai elokuvia, OMSIIn jätämme vain jonkun tekstuurin tai sitten teemme siitä mustan että seo n kiinni.

----------


## bussifriikki

Mikä on teidän suosikkibussinne OMSIssa? Minun on ehkä Lion's City.

By the way, mulla Rheinhausen 4:ssä ei AI-bussit liiku enkä mä voi valita mitään linjaa ajettavaksi. Mikähän siinä mättää? Lisäksi osa teistä on asfaltoimatta :o

----------


## sm3

> Mikä on teidän suosikkibussinne OMSIssa? Minun on ehkä Lion's City.


NL202 ja Liaz 5256.34. NL202 koska se on täydellisesti toimiva bussi ilman bugeja. Liaz siksi koska se on korkea.  :Laughing: 

Rheinhausen ongelman kanssa en osaa auttaa.  :Icon Frown:  Mutta katso että aikataulu filut on oikeassa paikassa, TTData kansiossa.

----------


## zige94

NL202, SD81, SD84R ja D87R.




> By the way, mulla Rheinhausen 4:ssä ei AI-bussit liiku enkä mä voi valita mitään linjaa ajettavaksi. Mikähän siinä mättää? Lisäksi osa teistä on asfaltoimatta :o


Onkos sulla kaikki tarvittavat filut ladattu? Onko se tie valkoinen vai millä tavalla asvaltoimatta?

----------


## bussifriikki

> NL202, SD81, SD84R ja D87R.
> 
> 
> 
> Onkos sulla kaikki tarvittavat filut ladattu? Onko se tie valkoinen vai millä tavalla asvaltoimatta?


Käsittääkseni on. Tie on niinkuin hiekkainen ja kuoppainen. AI autot ei aja sinne

----------


## sm3

Joku spline on korvautunut jollain väärällä. Onko muissa kartoissa ongelmia? Luin viestisi uudelleen ja vika on siinä että joku spline on nyt väärin, kunhan saat sen kuntoon niin myös aikataulut rupevat toimimaan.

Pistä kuva niin on helpompi sanoa mikä voisi olla syynä. Entä tuleeko sinulle mitään virheilmoituksia?

----------


## bussifriikki

> Joku spline on korvautunut jollain väärällä. Onko muissa kartoissa ongelmia? Luin viestisi uudelleen ja vika on siinä että joku spline on nyt väärin, kunhan saat sen kuntoon niin myös aikataulut rupevat toimimaan.
> 
> Pistä kuva niin on helpompi sanoa mikä voisi olla syynä. Entä tuleeko sinulle mitään virheilmoituksia?


ok. Laitan kuvan huomenna. Tulee alussa virhe että some objects are missing. En kiinnittänyt siihen aiemmin huomiota, kun kartta kumminkin aukesi.

----------


## zige94

> ok. Laitan kuvan huomenna. Tulee alussa virhe että some objects are missing. En kiinnittänyt siihen aiemmin huomiota, kun kartta kumminkin aukesi.


Laitappa kuva, ja kirjoitappa vielä että mitkä objektit ovat hukassa, niin voin vaikka itse ne sinulle lähettää jos ei joku toinen aikasemmin ehdi  :Smile:

----------


## sm3

> ok. Laitan kuvan huomenna. Tulee alussa virhe että some objects are missing. En kiinnittänyt siihen aiemmin huomiota, kun kartta kumminkin aukesi.


Oletko saanut toimimaan? Mietin kun ei ole mitään kuulunut.  :Confused: 

Kartastani sen verran että tietääkö joku onko mahdollista asettaa karttakohtainen lämpötila (tässä tapauksessa 15-45 lämpöastetta) joka on käytössä jos ei valitse tosimaailman säätä. 
Kartasta muuten tulee todella hieno mikäli osaan tehdä kaiken mitä suunnittelen.  :Cool:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Laitappa kuva, ja kirjoitappa vielä että mitkä objektit ovat hukassa, niin voin vaikka itse ne sinulle lähettää jos ei joku toinen aikasemmin ehdi





> Oletko saanut toimimaan? Mietin kun ei ole mitään kuulunut.


En ole saanut toimimaan. En ole hetkeen päässyt koneelle, mutta yritän ehtiä tässä piakkoin. Ja kiitos avusta.




> Kartasta muuten tulee todella hieno mikäli osaan tehdä kaiken mitä suunnittelen.


Tätä odotan innolla  :Smile:

----------


## sm3

Tein karttaani varten tämmöisen 12 palmulajin paketin:

http://aussiex.org/forum/index.php?/...8-palmpackzip/

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 11:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:32 ----------

Muutin rantatien jalkakäytävät parkkipaikoiksi:
http://oi46.tinypic.com/2j0mmm8.jpg (Jokainen tuommoinen sininen laatikko tarkoittaa varausta parkkipaikalle. Asetuksita riippuu miten moni noista tulee käyttöön ja miten moni kohta jää tyhjäksi (Nuo siniset laatikothan eivät näy kuin editorissa).

Tien molemmille puolille tulee palmurivistöt. Tähän tyyliin.

Liikennevalot ovat Pohjois- Amerikkalaisen standardin mukaan toimivat ja väriltään keltaiset.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:28 ----------

Palmut:

http://i50.tinypic.com/29kq4yc.jpg

----------


## Palomaa

> Tein karttaani..
> *lainausta lyhennetty!*


Hienolta näyttää, voi olla että sittenkun on tuo valmis niin teen videon sieltä jossa ajelen Volvo 9900:lla.  :Wink:

----------


## Palomaa

Testailen repaintteja pelkällä 9900:n bodylla, muuta ei ole importattu OMSIin vielä kun body ja ratti. :P
EB Pohjolan Liikenne

----------


## bussifriikki

> Testailen repaintteja pelkällä 9900:n bodylla, muuta ei ole importattu OMSIin vielä kun body ja ratti. :P
> EB Pohjolan Liikenne


Tuo näyttää jo todella hyvältä!

----------


## sm3

> Testailen repaintteja pelkällä 9900:n bodylla, muuta ei ole importattu OMSIin vielä kun body ja ratti. :P
> EB Pohjolan Liikenne


Näyttää hyvältä, myös ne sivullasi olevat kuvat bussin sisätiloista näyttävät hyvältä.

----------


## Palomaa

> Näyttää hyvältä, myös ne sivullasi olevat kuvat bussin sisätiloista näyttävät hyvältä.


Ja body on vielä väärinpäin eli "mirrored"  :Very Happy:  Kuten kuvasta näkyy etuovi ja keskiovi ovat tälläpuolella kuvaa vaikka kuuluvat toiselle puolelle.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Joku spline on korvautunut jollain väärällä. Onko muissa kartoissa ongelmia? Luin viestisi uudelleen ja vika on siinä että joku spline on nyt väärin, kunhan saat sen kuntoon niin myös aikataulut rupevat toimimaan.
> 
> Pistä kuva niin on helpompi sanoa mikä voisi olla syynä. Entä tuleeko sinulle mitään virheilmoituksia?





> Laitappa kuva, ja kirjoitappa vielä että mitkä objektit ovat hukassa, niin voin vaikka itse ne sinulle lähettää jos ei joku toinen aikasemmin ehdi


No niin, *vihdoin* sain aikaiseksi ottaa kuvia tuosta  :Very Happy: 

Eli asvaltti katoaa, AI busseja ei ole, ja tulee nuo virhelaatikot alussa.

----------


## zige94

> No niin, *vihdoin* sain aikaiseksi ottaa kuvia tuosta


Kun se kysyy että haluatko nähdä puuttuvat splinet niin paina "ja", se näyttää mitä objekteja puuttuu, ota screenshotti muutamasta, niin nään mitkä sinulta puuttuvat  :Smile: 

EDIT: tai pistä vaikka privaa  :Smile:

----------


## sm3

> No niin, *vihdoin* sain aikaiseksi ottaa kuvia tuosta 
> _(Kuva poistettu)
> _Eli asvaltti katoaa, AI busseja ei ole, ja tulee nuo virhelaatikot alussa.


Onhan sinulla Addon Simple Streets asennettuna?

----------


## aulis

Hei, kadotin Great Grundorfin IBIS-koodit, onko jollakulla ne tallessa? Olisi kiva saada  :Very Happy:  ei enää avaudu se omsimodsin linkki..

----------


## sm3

Täsä jotkin koodit, toivottavasti toimivat:




> Sorry, Not In Service (Course. 00029 / Rt. 01)
> 
> Depot, Not In Service (Course. 00029 / Rt. 02)
> 
> Line: 72
> Grundorf Bay -> Nottingham Court (Course. 07200 / Rt. 01)
> Nottingham Court -> Grundorf Bay (Course. 07200 / Rt. 02)
> 
> Line: 73
> ...


Löysin ne joltakin kiinankieliseltä foorumilta...

----------


## aulis

> Täsä jotkin koodit, toivottavasti toimivat:
> 
> Löysin ne joltakin kiinankieliseltä foorumilta...


Kiitos! Täytyy kokeilla  :Smile:

----------


## sm3

Tuota, saako täällä esiteltyjä maalauksia (EB, Vainio, TUI Group) ladattua jostakin. Kun niitä on tällä esitelty mutten ole koskaan nähnyt mitään latauslinkkiä... Kiinnostaisi ne puolituristi Liaziin tehdyt maalaukset, tarvitsisin myös ainakin kaksi uutta maalausta karttaani.

----------


## Mikko121

Onkos kukaan muuten erehtynyt kokeilemaan Bowdenham v2.1:ssä olevaa linjaa 777? Oli melkonen homma vääntää se päästä päähän sillä taisi yli 2 tuntia siihen mennä. Linjalle kun ei ole edes reittinuolia eikä sitä mainita myöskään readme:ssa. Voin kuitenkin suositella kokeilemaan  :Smile:

----------


## Elias

> Onkos kukaan muuten erehtynyt kokeilemaan Bowdenham v2.1:ssä olevaa linjaa 777? Oli melkonen homma vääntää se päästä päähän sillä taisi yli 2 tuntia siihen mennä. Linjalle kun ei ole edes reittinuolia eikä sitä mainita myöskään readme:ssa. Voin kuitenkin suositella kokeilemaan


Itse en ole vielä edes yrittänyt, olis varmaan aika tuskallista tapittaa tietokoneen ruutua yli 2 tuntia ja vielä kun ei tiedä edes reittiä..  :Very Happy: 

375 on kyllä mahtava linja tässä uudessa kartassa, mielestäni parhain koko pelissä! Vielä kun olis semmonen linja, joka kulkisi

Herefield -> Apsley Bus Station -> St Kathryn's hospital -> Moottoritie -> Wotton ASDA -> Wotton High Road -> Knockhill

Niin sitten olis kyllä ihan unelmalinja!  :Very Happy:  Vois ehkä jossain vaiheessa yrittää vääntää Bowdenhamista jopa suomenkielistä versiota, Teollisuusalueelta Marian sairaalalle tai Kaupungintalolta Kalalammen uimahallille.  :Laughing:

----------


## sm3

Uusi bussi on muuten julkaistu:

http://aussiex.org/forum/index.php?/...urbino-10-iii/

----------


## bussifriikki

> Uusi bussi on muuten julkaistu:
> 
> http://aussiex.org/forum/index.php?/...urbino-10-iii/


Täytyypi kokeilla.

----------


## Mikko121

> 375 on kyllä mahtava linja tässä uudessa kartassa, mielestäni parhain koko pelissä! Vielä kun olis semmonen linja, joka kulkisi
> 
> Herefield -> Apsley Bus Station -> St Kathryn's hospital -> Moottoritie -> Wotton ASDA -> Wotton High Road -> Knockhill


Tuo olisi kyllä kiva. Tuo 777 joka menee kyllä Knockhillistä Herefieldiin, mutta kiertää kaikki mahdolliset kiertotiet.

----------


## bussifriikki

Latasin ton uuden Urbino 10:n ja löysin uuden suosikkibussin. Ohjaa mukavasti ja on ketterä. Mikä parasta: se ei jumita heikolla koneellani niin kuin NL202 ja kumppanit. Nyt HelB-värityksen kimppuun!  :Smile: 

Lisäys:
Mitäs tykkäätte?  :Smile: 
kuva
Pientä paranneltavaahan tossa vielä on, logo esim peittyy vähän linjakyltin alle...

----------


## sm3

> Latasin ton uuden Urbino 10:n ja löysin uuden suosikkibussin. Ohjaa mukavasti ja on ketterä. Mikä parasta: se ei jumita heikolla koneellani niin kuin NL202 ja kumppanit. Nyt HelB-värityksen kimppuun! 
> 
> Lisäys:
> Mitäs tykkäätte? 
> _Kuva poistettu_
> Pientä paranneltavaahan tossa vielä on, logo esim peittyy vähän linjakyltin alle...


Kyllähän tuo ihan hyvältä näyttää.

Huomastihan että tuohon on saatavilla myös paremmat äänet:
http://aussiex.org/forum/index.php?/...40#entry115763
Ja ohjeet äänien asennukseen (Ei tapahdu kuten yleensä):
http://aussiex.org/forum/index.php?/...40#entry115775

Bussin kojepöytä on kanssa todella hyvin tehty. Ilmastointi tosin toimi heikosti, lämpötila bussi sisällä ehti nousta täysillä olevasta ilmastoinnista huolimatta 32 asteeseen ennen kuin avasin ikkunat jolloin laski 29 asteeseen.  :Laughing: 

Lämmitys sen sijaan toimii hyvin.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Kyllähän tuo ihan hyvältä näyttää.


 :Redface: 




> Bussin kojepöytä on kanssa todella hyvin tehty.


 Joo, minustakin. Tosi hyvää työtä kojelaudan kanssa. Huomasitko turvakameran ruudun yläkulmassa? Se on hauska lisä  :Very Happy:  Onko muuten mahdollista saada takaovea, siis kolmatta ovea, auki näppäimistöstä?

----------


## zige94

> Joo, minustakin. Tosi hyvää työtä kojelaudan kanssa. Huomasitko turvakameran ruudun yläkulmassa? Se on hauska lisä  Onko muuten mahdollista saada takaovea, siis kolmatta ovea, auki näppäimistöstä?


On. Pitää tutkia kotona mikä se näppäinkomento on.. Voi olla että joudut bindaa sen.

----------


## sm3

> Joo, minustakin. Tosi hyvää työtä kojelaudan kanssa. Huomasitko turvakameran ruudun yläkulmassa? Se on hauska lisä  Onko muuten mahdollista saada takaovea, siis kolmatta ovea, auki näppäimistöstä?


Huomasin, lisäksi sen turvakameran alapuolella on kohta josta näkyy kaikki ajetut kilometrit, sekä erillinen näyttö jossa näkyy juuri meneillään olevalla ajokerralla ajetut kilometrit. 

Löysin vain yhden painikkeen joka ei toimi, kojepöydän kaikki merkkivalot toimivat ja siihen keskellä olevaan näyttöön (joka näyttää ovet) tulee teksti kun matkustaja on painanut stop painiketta. Silloin kun on lähtöaika niin kuuluu "piip" merkkiääni jne.Tuossa hienouksia joita olen tähän mennessä löytänyt. NL202 saa siirtyä ainakin hetkeksi romuriviin. Tosin bussi voi olla liian pieni koska se on "vain" 10m pitkä, jolloin paikkoja on vähemmän.

Joudut asettamaan kolmannelle ovelle näppäimen itse asetuksista. Voin selittää tarkemmin huomenna jos on tarvis.Mutta, mutta... 

Luulen että OMSI rupeaa olemaan hintansa arvoinen pikkuhiljaa...

----------


## Veh

> Joo, minustakin. Tosi hyvää työtä kojelaudan kanssa. Huomasitko turvakameran ruudun yläkulmassa? Se on hauska lisä  Onko muuten mahdollista saada takaovea, siis kolmatta ovea, auki näppäimistöstä?


Takaoven saa auki lisäämällä seuraavaan kohtaan jonkun näppäimen:
<KY_bus_doorfront3>
Jos sinulla ei näy sitä asetuksissasi tee näin:
Mene asetuksista Keyboard kohtaan. Paina Add Vehicle Key Event...

Sieltä etsit sen ja painat ok. Sitten vain lisäät siihen näppäimen  :Smile: 

Hyvää työtä on bussin julkaisia tehnyt, mielestäni.

----------


## Palomaa

Vainion väritys tehty nyt Volvo 9900seen, kiitokset bussifriikille NL202-väristä josta logot kopsattu kun ei googlesta saa.  :Very Happy: 
Vainion väritys

Logot Vainion autosta tullaan vielä suurentamaan/pienentämään, paikoilleen vain aseteltu, sekä kylkinumeron pienennän.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:01 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:51 ----------




> Mitäs tykkäätte?


Ihan hieno on  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Vainion väritys tehty nyt Volvo 9900seen, kiitokset bussifriikille NL202-väristä josta logot kopsattu kun ei googlesta saa. 
> Vainion väritys
> 
> Logot Vainion autosta tullaan vielä suurentamaan/pienentämään, paikoilleen vain aseteltu, sekä kylkinumeron pienennän.


 Hyvältä toi bussi näyttää Vainion väreissäkin!  :Smile:

----------


## Palomaa

> Hyvältä toi bussi näyttää Vainion väreissäkin!


No kiitos.  :Smile: 

Huomasin muuten että eka Solaris omalla kojelaudalla, eikä VDO/VDV:llä..

----------


## zige94

> Takaoven saa auki lisäämällä seuraavaan kohtaan jonkun näppäimen:
> <KY_bus_doorfront3>
> Jos sinulla ei näy sitä asetuksissasi tee näin:
> Mene asetuksista Keyboard kohtaan. Paina Add Vehicle Key Event...


No sieltähän se tulikin nopeasti..  :Smile:  Se välillä vaihtelee eri busseissa mistä kolmas ovi aukeaa.. Joskus se on _doorfront3, joskus 5, joskus ollu jopa 0.

Aussiexista Lockheart on päivittänyt Solarikseen uudet äänet valmiiksi, ja poistanut jonkin hubcapin (mikä sitten ikinä onkaan). http://aussiex.org/forum/index.php?/...i/#entry115552
Taitaa Lockheartin dropbox tili olla kovilla kun latausnopeudet ovat todella alhaiset.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Aussiexista Lockheart on päivittänyt Solarikseen uudet äänet valmiiksi, ja poistanut jonkin hubcapin (mikä sitten ikinä onkaan). http://aussiex.org/forum/index.php?/...i/#entry115552
> Taitaa Lockheartin dropbox tili olla kovilla kun latausnopeudet ovat todella alhaiset.


Se hubcap oli se vanne, mikä oli jossain niistä Urbinoista. Mikä näissä vanhoissa äänissä oli?

----------


## zige94

> Se hubcap oli se vanne, mikä oli jossain niistä Urbinoista. Mikä näissä vanhoissa äänissä oli?


Joku sanoi että olivat saman kuuloiset kuin SD200 -malleista kuultu akselin äänet ja moottorin äänet.. En ole testannut vielä vanhaa, enkä uuttakaan. Vasta kotiin pääsen ja latasin jote pia pääsee testii  :Smile:

----------


## Palomaa

> Joku sanoi että olivat saman kuuloiset kuin SD200 -malleista kuultu akselin äänet ja moottorin äänet.. En ole testannut vielä vanhaa, enkä uuttakaan. Vasta kotiin pääsen ja latasin jote pia pääsee testii


Juuh urbino kuulostaa samalta kuin SD200-sarjan esim. SD84R.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Takaoven saa auki lisäämällä seuraavaan kohtaan jonkun näppäimen:
> <KY_bus_doorfront3>
> Jos sinulla ei näy sitä asetuksissasi tee näin:
> Mene asetuksista Keyboard kohtaan. Paina Add Vehicle Key Event...
> 
> Sieltä etsit sen ja painat ok. Sitten vain lisäät siihen näppäimen 
> 
> Hyvää työtä on bussin julkaisia tehnyt, mielestäni.


Jes, kiitti! Auttoi kovasti, kun saa senkin oven auki näppäimellä  :Smile:

----------


## Elias

Kumpi on kevyempi: tuo uusi Solaris vai SD2002/SD202?

Vielä kun siihen tehtäisiin Bowdenhamiin sopivat väritykset, niin tervetuloa vaan mun koneelle..  :Smile:  Eli nämä MarkHodkingsonin SYT, Sheffield Mainline, Sheffield Omnibus jne. Ne ovat mielestäni laaduiltaan parhaita koko OMSIssa.  :Wink: 

Tuo 777 on tosiaan ihan hirveä reitti, tuli vastaan kun ajoin 375 Herefieldistä Apsleylle, siinä Hockleyn kohdalla. Kierteli siellä ja suuntasi kanssa Apsley Bus Stationia kohti, mutta kilvissä luki silti Herefield Station... Eli kiertelee ihan liikaa. Jos joku tekis sen mun ehdottaman linjan, niin matka-aika lyhenisi *aika* paljon..  :Laughing:  Ehkä tuplat X52:n matka-ajasta.

----------


## zige94

> Kumpi on kevyempi: tuo uusi Solaris vai SD2002/SD202?
> 
> Tuo 777 on tosiaan ihan hirveä reitti, tuli vastaan kun ajoin 375 Herefieldistä Apsleylle, siinä Hockleyn kohdalla. Kierteli siellä ja suuntasi kanssa Apsley Bus Stationia kohti, mutta kilvissä luki silti Herefield Station... Eli kiertelee ihan liikaa. Jos joku tekis sen mun ehdottaman linjan, niin matka-aika lyhenisi *aika* paljon..  Ehkä tuplat X52:n matka-ajasta.


Mikä 777? :o Ikinä aikasemmin kuullutkaan että sellainen olisi Bowdenhamissa..

Kyllä nuo alkuperäiset SD200/SD202:t on kevyimpiä autoja mitä OMSI:in on tehty.

----------


## Elias

Bowdenham V. 2.0 uusi "easter egg"-linja, kulkee kerran päivässä Knockhilliltä Herefieldille kaikkien mahdollisten kiertoteiden kautta, matka-aika 2 tuntia ja ylikin ja pysähtyy kaikilla pysäkeillä. Lue Readme joka tulee mapin mukana, siinä on tietoa siitä. Mainline operoi sitä linjaa ja löydät sen esim timetables -> mainline ja joku niistä 3/4 tourista se oli.

----------


## Mikko121

> Bowdenham V. 2.0 uusi "easter egg"-linja, kulkee kerran päivässä Knockhilliltä Herefieldille kaikkien mahdollisten kiertoteiden kautta, matka-aika 2 tuntia ja ylikin ja pysähtyy kaikilla pysäkeillä. Lue Readme joka tulee mapin mukana, siinä on tietoa siitä. Mainline operoi sitä linjaa ja löydät sen esim timetables -> mainline ja joku niistä 3/4 tourista se oli.


Lähtee klo 1050 Knockhillistä, Mainline ja aikataulu 777..

----------


## bussifriikki

Kukaan hei saanut tota OMSIN radiota toimimaan? Saako siihen mitään suomalaista radiota?

----------


## Mikko121

> Kukaan hei saanut tota OMSIN radiota toimimaan? Saako siihen mitään suomalaista radiota?


Ainakin Radio Jyväskylä toimi kun piti koittaa kuunnella jääkiekkoa bussia ajellessa. Mua hieman tökki siinä se että se radion volyymitaso oli hieman liian kova muuhun peliääniin verrattuna enkä keksiny mistä sen ois saanu pienemmälle.

----------


## Elias

Joo, sitä radion ääntä ei saa pienemmälle. Mitä itse tullut kokeiltua niin Radio 957 ja NRJ on toiminut siinä, tosin en ole käyttänyt kuin kerran. Ääni on ihan epärealistisen kova, kun peittoaa moottorin äänenkin.

----------


## bussifriikki

Mitkä bussit Rheinhausenissa (4.0) kulkevat AI-linjoilla? Mulla on vähän vaikeuksia saada AI-busseja siihen...

----------


## sm3

> Mitkä bussit Rheinhausenissa (4.0) kulkevat AI-linjoilla? Mulla on vähän vaikeuksia saada AI-busseja siihen...


Katso kartan kansiossa olevasta ailists.cfg tiedostosta.

----------


## Palomaa

Vähän makua siitä millainen se tulee olemaan (edestä puuttuu vielä grilli niin elkää ihmetelkö miksi näkee läpi puskurista)
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...00/vainio1.png
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...00/Vainio2.png
Taka-logoa siirretään vähän alemmaksi koska kameraluukku..

Sitten HelB-sisustus sekä väritys MAN Lion's City V2:seen on valmis.
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...toja/MANni.png
kylkinumerot lisään vain kohta vielä.

HSL-tariffin saa itse lisätä Paintilla jos tykkää.
Jos ihmettelette miksi CNG-tankki on harmaa, on syy siihen se että sitä ei voi maalata siniseksi, tai en keksi miksi ei voi.

Julkaisen koko Man-bussin tänään, siinä sisältää buscomit sun muut.  :Smile:

----------


## sm3

> Vähän ma... ...sun muut.


Hienolta näyttää kaikki, Volvosta Lion's Cityyn.  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Hienolta näyttää kaikki, Volvosta Lion's Cityyn.


Jep, hienoja ovat!  :Smile:  Volvoa odotan jo kovasti

----------


## Palomaa

> Volvosta Lion's Cityyn.


Kiitos, ja haha tuo kohta minkä lainasin..  :Laughing:

----------


## sm3

Olen nyt lisännyt ensimmäisen linjan karttaani. Eli sen joka menee lentokentältä bussiasemalle.

Toiseen suuntaan linja on A1 ja toisen suuntaan A2. Linja on TUI Groupin asiakkailleen järjestämä, ja sitä ajetaan puolituristilla joka on TUI väreissä. Viimeistelen lentokentän ympäristön ja pistän huomenna kuvia. Samanlaisella bussilla ajetaan myös joitain muita turistilinjoja. Paikkurina käytössä tulee olemaan tuo uusi Solaris. 

Jostain luin ettei tuo Liaz toimisi AI bussina, mutta täytyy toivoa, testailen huomenna. Ainakin se näky lentokentän pysäkillä...

Volvo 9900 saa jonkin erikoislinjan kunhan se julkaistaan. Vain rikkaille tarkoitetun luksuslinjan.  :Laughing:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Olen nyt lisännyt ensimmäisen linjan karttaani. Eli sen joka menee lentokentältä bussiasemalle.
> 
> Toiseen suuntaan linja on A1 ja toisen suuntaan A2. Linja on TUI Groupin asiakkailleen järjestämä, ja sitä ajetaan puolituristilla joka on TUI väreissä. Viimeistelen lentokentän ympäristön ja pistän huomenna kuvia. Samanlaisella bussilla ajetaan myös joitain muita turistilinjoja. Paikkurina käytössä tulee olemaan tuo uusi Solaris. 
> 
> Jostain luin ettei tuo Liaz toimisi AI bussina, mutta täytyy toivoa, testailen huomenna. Ainakin se näky lentokentän pysäkillä...


Kuulostaa hyvältä! En tunne karttaa, enkä tiedä voiko sitä toteuttaa, mutta ehkä karttaan sopisi kanssa joku sightseeing-linja, kun on sellainen turistikohde..?




> Volvo 9900 saa jonkin erikoislinjan kunhan se julkaistaan. Vain rikkaille tarkoitetun luksuslinjan.


Heh  :Smile:

----------


## Palomaa

> Volvo 9900 saa jonkin erikoislinjan kunhan se julkaistaan. Vain rikkaille tarkoitetun luksuslinjan.


Jos nyt totta puhutaan niin n. kuukausi menee enään kunnes se on valmis, sitten jaan sen täällä ja sitten päätämme kaverini kanssa millon jaemme sen muualla.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Jos nyt totta puhutaan niin n. kuukausi menee enään kunnes se on valmis, sitten jaan sen täällä ja sitten päätämme kaverini kanssa millon jaemme sen muualla.


Hyvä  :Smile:  Kiva saada kunnon turistibussi OMSIin. Millaisella tekniikalla tuohon muuten tehdään väritykset? .bmp, .tga vai joku muu?

----------


## sm3

> Kuulostaa hyvältä! En tunne karttaa, enkä tiedä voiko sitä toteuttaa, mutta ehkä karttaan sopisi kanssa joku sightseeing-linja, kun on sellainen turistikohde..?


Riippuu siitä miten paljon busseja karttaan lopulta tulee noista TUI:n ajoista sekä paikkureista. Nykyisen suunnitelman mukaan rantatietä tulee ajamaan ainakin neljä linjaa tiheällä vuorovälillä, ja varaus yhdelle linjalle lisää.  

Linjat olisivat (alustava suunnitelma):

Lentokenttä linja (TUI Group)
Kaikki hotellit kiertävä linja, joka päättyy bussiasemalle. (TUI Group)
Länteen menevä pikalinja (Paikallisbussi)
Pohjoiseen menevä pikalinja (Paikallisbussi)
Viides linja selviää vasta myöhemmin. (Linjalle on varattu tilaa, "_Luxury Lines_" niminen yhtiö ajaa)

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:00 ----------




> Jos nyt totta puhutaan niin n. kuukausi menee enään kunnes se on valmis, sitten jaan sen täällä ja sitten päätämme kaverini kanssa millon jaemme sen muualla.


Jos nyt totta puhutaan niin tuskin karttanikaan tässä kuussa vielä ilmestyy. Luulen että samoihin aikoihin ilmestyy sekä tuo bussi että karttani. Teen kartan niin huolella että aikaa kyllä menee vielä.

Kartta kuitenkin julkaistaan 80% todenäköisyydellä syksyllä ja 100% todennäköisyydellä ennen vuodenvaihdetta.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Riippuu siitä miten paljon busseja karttaan lopulta tulee noista TUI:n ajoista sekä paikkureista. Nykyisen suunnitelman mukaan rantatietä tulee ajamaan ainakin neljä linjaa tiheällä vuorovälillä, ja varaus yhdelle linjalle lisää.  
> 
> Linjat olisivat (alustava suunnitelma):
> 
> Lentokenttä linja (TUI Group)
> Kaikki hotellit kiertävä linja, joka päättyy bussiasemalle. (TUI Group)
> Länteen menevä pikalinja (Paikallisbussi)
> Pohjoiseen menevä pikalinja (Paikallisbussi)
> Viides linja selviää vasta myöhemmin. (Linjalle on varattu tilaa, "_Luxury Lines_" niminen yhtiö ajaa)


Jees. Mä olen muuten valmis tekemään värityksiä, jos sellaisille on tarvetta  :Smile: 



---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:05 ----------

Pientä juttua tekemässä Solarikseen...

Onko kellään kuvaa sellaisesta bussinpenkin takaosan mainoksesta, jonka voisi mulle lähettää?

----------


## Palomaa

> Hyvä  Kiva saada kunnon turistibussi OMSIin. Millaisella tekniikalla tuohon muuten tehdään väritykset? .bmp, .tga vai joku muu?


.bmp  :Smile:

----------


## sm3

Sekalaisia kuvia. Vikassa kuvassa näkyvät kaksikerrosbussit ovat väliaikaisia koska Liaz aiheutti virheilmoituksen karttaa avatesssa.  :Icon Frown:  Toisessa kuvassa vasemalla tien ja talojen välissä on tyhjä alue johon tulee jalankulkuväylä.
Se ettei kuvan AI bussissa näy kilpiä on jokin outo virhe... 

Toivottavasti kuvista on jotain iloa, teen tuo "keskustan" ensin ja jatkan sitten ostoskeskus ja omakotitalo alueiden tekemisellä. Rakentaminen on nyt hidasta mutta nopeutuu myöhemmin. Lentokenttä on vielä kesken koska en ollut täysin tyytyväinen siihen, ja teen sen paremmin. Lentokentälle saattaa tulla moottoritie, ja se siirtynee pari kilometriä. 

Bussiaseman ja niiden korkeiden talojen taakse tulee korkea vuori, eli keskustaa ympäröi meri ja vuoret, ainoa väylä pois kaupungista on lentokentän kautta. Vuoren huipulle ajattelin parkkipaikan tilausbusseille, jotta turistit pääsevät vuorelle bussilla. Tiluriparkki olisi ehkä 800m korkeudessa. Vuoren huipulta ei näe alas, koska muuten joutuisin tekemänä maisemaa todella pitkälle kaikkiin suuntiin (kartta saattaisi olla todella raskas tietokoneelle pyörittää).

http://i48.tinypic.com/29crnrd.jpg
http://i47.tinypic.com/5vnlmc.jpg
http://i50.tinypic.com/29zxvb.jpg
http://i45.tinypic.com/lw8p2.jpg

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:50 ----------

Korjaan tuota "vuoren huipulta ei näy alas" kohtaa. Kyllä sieltä näkee alas ja ylös jne, mutta maiseman raja näkyy tällöin. Näköaloja voi siis katsoa, mutta se syö vähän tunnelmaa.

----------


## bussifriikki

> .bmp


 Hyvä  :Smile: 



> Sekalaisia kuvia. Vikassa kuvassa näkyvät kaksikerrosbussit ovat väliaikaisia koska Liaz aiheutti virheilmoituksen karttaa avatesssa.  Toisessa kuvassa vasemalla tien ja talojen välissä on tyhjä alue johon tulee jalankulkuväylä.
> Se ettei kuvan AI bussissa näy kilpiä on jokin outo virhe... 
> 
> Toivottavasti kuvista on jotain iloa, teen tuo "keskustan" ensin ja jatkan sitten ostoskeskus ja omakotitalo alueiden tekemisellä. Rakentaminen on nyt hidasta mutta nopeutuu myöhemmin. Lentokenttä on vielä kesken koska en ollut täysin tyytyväinen siihen, ja teen sen paremmin. Lentokentälle saattaa tulla moottoritie, ja se siirtynee pari kilometriä. 
> 
> Bussiaseman ja niiden korkeiden talojen taakse tulee korkea vuori, eli keskustaa ympäröi meri ja vuoret, ainoa väylä pois kaupungista on lentokentän kautta. Vuoren huipulle ajattelin parkkipaikan tilausbusseille, jotta turistit pääsevät vuorelle bussilla. Tiluriparkki olisi ehkä 800m korkeudessa. Vuoren huipulta ei näe alas, koska muuten joutuisin tekemänä maisemaa todella pitkälle kaikkiin suuntiin (kartta saattaisi olla todella raskas tietokoneelle pyörittää).
> 
> http://i48.tinypic.com/29crnrd.jpg
> http://i47.tinypic.com/5vnlmc.jpg
> ...


 Näyttää jo ihan mukavalta. Vuorelle on varmaan jännä ajaa  :Very Happy: 

Btw, vieläkään en saa AI-busseja Rheinhauseniin. AI-listan perusteella tarpeelliset bussit kyllä löytyy...

----------


## sm3

Yökuvia (kuvat ovat editorista):

http://i48.tinypic.com/2vwir7n.jpg
http://i48.tinypic.com/2vnqp1i.jpg
http://i46.tinypic.com/nykjn.jpg
http://i48.tinypic.com/346p2tv.jpg

Vuori on vielä pahasti kesken, mutta rinteet on jo valaistu. Huomasin että 200 metrinen vuori on jo korkea joten en ehkä 800 metristä vuorta tee.

----------


## bussifriikki

Onko OMSIin teli- tai nivelbusseja? Nivelbusseista tiedän Solaris 18:n, mutta se on aika lailla keskeneräinen. Löysin keskustelua sellaisesta telistä kuin Voljanin 6270, mutta ei ole siitäkään kuulunut mitään reiluun puoleen vuoteen.

----------


## sm3

> Onko OMSIin teli- tai nivelbusseja? Nivelbusseista tiedän Solaris 18:n, mutta se on aika lailla keskeneräinen. Löysin keskustelua sellaisesta telistä kuin Voljanin 6270, mutta ei ole siitäkään kuulunut mitään reiluun puoleen vuoteen.


OMSI ei virallisesti tue nivelbusseja (tuki tulossa joskus...). Tuo Voljanin olisi todella hieno juttu, mutten itsekkään tiedä siitä sen enempää. Ainoat telibussit ovat ne väärältä puolelta ajettavat kaksikerrosbussit, ja nekin ovat normibussin pituisia.

----------


## Palomaa

> OMSI ei virallisesti tue nivelbusseja (tuki tulossa joskus...). Tuo Voljanin olisi todella hieno juttu, mutten itsekkään tiedä siitä sen enempää. Ainoat telibussit ovat ne väärältä puolelta ajettavat kaksikerrosbussit, ja nekin ovat normibussin pituisia.


Itse tiedän telibusseista:
Man Lion's City DD:n (kakskerroksinen) - löytää aussiexista, keskeneräinen.
Man Lion's City LL:n (teli manne) sama kuin helbillä. - ei löydä omsifoorumilta enään koska se on piilotettu, eiköhän se sieltä paljastu joskus.
Man NL202? teli - omsifoorumeilla.
Mercedes-benz citaro teli - omsifoorumilla.

----------


## zige94

> Man NL202? teli - omsifoorumeilla.
> Mercedes-benz citaro teli - omsifoorumilla.


Ei taida kuitenkaan nämäkään valmiita olla, vai? Itse en pahemmin normi omsi foorumii selaile, sen takia etenkin koska ärsyttää suunnattomasti kun kaikki mappien, modien sun muiden tekiät kirjoittavat ainoastaan siansaksaksi kaikki, joten ei yhtään ymmärrä että mistä on edes kyse. Lisäksi kirjotustyyli, muiden käyttäjien kohtelu jne. orginal foorumilla on kamala. Tästä syystä suosin ja käytän ainoastaan JayKay Auessiex -OMSI foorumia (jolle olen btw 20e lahjoittanut tänä vuonna foorumin ylläpitoon). Lisäksi auessiexista saa asianmukaista apua, parhaat moderaattorit jotka oikeasti pitävät foorumin puhtaana jne.

----------


## Palomaa

> Tästä syystä suosin ja käytän ainoastaan JayKa*e* Auessiex -OMSI foorumia (jolle olen btw 20e lahjoittanut tänä vuonna foorumin ylläpitoon). Lisäksi auessiexista saa asianmukaista apua, parhaat moderaattorit jotka oikeasti pitävät foorumin puhtaana jne.


Olet oikeassa tuossa, OMSI-foorumilla kaikki on melkein Saksaksi, mutta kyllä minä ainakin löydän mitä tarvitsen. Aussiexia käytän myös, ja sieltä kysyn apua jos tarvitsen, suurimmikseen osakseen Thiagolta.

----------


## sm3

Minulla ei ole mitään virallistakaan OMSI foorumia vastaan vaikken saksaa osakkaan. En jaksa liian vakavasti ottaa, kun tämän on kuitenkin tarkoitus olla mukavaa tekemistä. Katselen siellä että onko tullut uusia busseja tai päivityksiä niihin vaihteistopaketteihin. En seuraa varsinaista keskustelua siellä lähes ollenkaan (Foorumi tuntuu sekavalta ja samassa ketjussa on saksan ja englanninkielisiä viestejä). OMSI Addon Forumia (Aussiex) tulee sitten luettuakin, kun ymmärtää mistä on kyse.

Zige voisi kirjoittaa ylläpitäjän ja foorumin nimen oikein.  :Wink:

----------


## sm3

Lisää yöllisiä näkymiä kartastani (kuvat editorista):

Uusi linja-autovarikko:
http://i50.tinypic.com/j90y8y.jpg
Näkymä laajenneeseen vuoristoon:
http://i46.tinypic.com/159du9.jpg
Linja-autoasema:
http://i49.tinypic.com/ipyyhl.jpg

Keskusta on nyt oikeastaan valmis. Jos on jotain ehdotuksia, vaikka jokin hieno paikka jossain päin maailmaa jonka haluaisi karttaan niin saa ehdottaa.

----------


## sm3

OMSI Addons foorumilla oli linkki tämmöiseen turistibussiin:

http://www.omsi.com.br/ideale-770-beta-versao-1-0/

Taitaa olla aika keskeneräinen ja hätäsesti tehty...  :Icon Frown:

----------


## Palomaa

> OMSI Addons foorumilla oli linkki tämmöiseen turistibussiin:
> 
> http://www.omsi.com.br/ideale-770-beta-versao-1-0/
> 
> Taitaa olla aika keskeneräinen ja hätäsesti tehty...


En taida edes ladata tuota, näyttää pahasti keskeneräiseltä.

----------


## sm3

> En taida edes ladata tuota, näyttää pahasti keskeneräiseltä.


Koeajoin sen. Täyttä roskaa.  :Mad:  Näkyy olevan vieläpä versio 1.0, mutta luulisin että 0.0001 olisi totuudenmukaisempi. Saa nähdä mitä tuolla OMSI foorumilla siitä ajatellaan. 

Vaihtoehtoisesti Marcopolo bussit ovat oikeasti tuommoisia kiikkeriä hökötyksiä SD202:hden äänillä.

Kojepöytä on perus amerikkalaisen mallin mukainen, eli pari isoa mittaria ja muutama painike.

----------


## Palomaa

> Koeajoin sen. Täyttä roskaa.


Että kikkelis kokkelis vaan..

Mutta uudistuksia Renault Agoraan..
Matrix pistetty toimimaan Buscom-versiossa.
Alkolukko lisätty (pitää painaa 4sek pohjassa ennenkuin voit käynnistää moottorin.)
Valvontakameranäyttö
Uusinta uutta, HELMI-näyttö matkustajille, vielä kesken.
HELMI-näyttö kuljettajille, kesken.

Että tälläistä tänään..

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 5:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 2:58 ----------

Ja niin sitä vielä että Volvo 9900 on nyt n. 50% valmis, eli:

- Model - 100%
- Texture - 98%
- Sound - 0%
- Scripts - 7%

----------


## sm3

> Ja niin sitä vielä että Volvo 9900 on nyt n. 50% valmis, eli:
> 
> - Model - 100%
> - Texture - 98%
> - Sound - 0%
> - Scripts - 7%


Onko antaa tekniset tiedot tuosta bussista? (Moottori, vaihteisto yms.) Omsi foorumilla nimimerkki krtz07 osaa varmaan ohjelmoida vaihteistot ja moottorin vastamaan todellisuutta.

Äänet saat varmaan niistä kuvaamistasi videoista joissa on Volvo 9700. 

Skriptien teko on varmaan aika nopeaa hommaa? 


Tuo HSL varusteltu Renault on varmasti myös hieno.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 7:40 ----------

"Lueskelin" noita brasilialaisia OMSI sivuja ja löysin tämmöistä:
*Ladattavissa:
*
Torino GV Scania:
http://www.mediafire.com/?5kya12a6mh7lf44
*
Tulossa olevia:
*
Neobus Mega 2006 Volvo B7R
Marcopolo Paradiso 1200 HD Volvo B12R (Täysturisti telibussi, ja ainakin tosimaailmassa varsin vaikuttavan näköinen)
Ciferal Citmax MB OF-1418
Busscar Urbanuss 1995 Volvo B58
Neobus Mega BRS Volvo B7R
Marcopolo Torino LN MB OF-1315
_Ja vaikka mitä muita...

_Mutta voisin kyseenalaistaa laadun, ja tuntuu että noita tulee enemmän liukuhihna tyyliin. Toki brasilialaiset bussit sopivat hyvin karttaani. 
Mutta jos he eivät julkaisisi aina vain betoja ja jättäisi niitä siihen tilaan ja aloittaisi heti seuraavan tekemisen ennen kuin vanhojakaan on saatu kunnolla valmiiksi.

----------


## Palomaa

> Tuo HSL varusteltu Renault on varmasti myös hieno.


Niin ja kun HELMI ei välitä mitä matrix-kilvissä lukee.  :Wink:  Eli vähän aitoutta lisää.
Eli sinulla voi olla vaikka Siirtoajo-kilvet mutta HELMI on päällä, noh mutta saatte itse tutustua siihen sitten.  :Wink:

----------


## bussifriikki

Toi kuljettajan HELMI on mahtava!  :Smile:

----------


## sm3

Onko OMSI:ssa mahdollista ohjelmoida liikennevaloetuuksia? Muilta osin tuo HELMI taitaa olla täydellinen. Mites muuten Mobitec kilpilaite?

Eli 

HELMI matkustajanäyttö
HELMI kuljettajanäyttö
Buscom (Matkakortin leimaus, lipun myynti, lähtöaika?)
Alkolukko
Valvontakameranäyttö
Mutta mistä kilvet vaihdetaan jollei ole kilpilaitetta? Vai olenko nyt ihan hukassa?  :Laughing: 

Tässä tietoa mobitec laitteen (ilmeisesti) uusimasta versiosta: http://www.scannotec.fi/mobimaster-i...-ohjausyksikko

Mutta joka tapauksessa, todella hyvää jälkeä.  :Smile:

----------


## Palomaa

> Onko OMSI:ssa mahdollista ohjelmoida liikennevaloetuuksia? Muilta osin tuo HELMI taitaa olla täydellinen. Mites muuten Mobitec kilpilaite?
> 
> Eli 
> 
> HELMI matkustajanäyttö
> HELMI kuljettajanäyttö
> Buscom (Matkakortin leimaus, lipun myynti, lähtöaika?)
> Alkolukko
> Valvontakameranäyttö
> ...


Ehkä tuo liikennevaloetuus on mahdollista mutta vaatii mapin muokkaamista, mutta en sulje pois etteikö olisi mahdollista.
ICU600-laitetta on turha lähteä tekemään OMSIIn koska se ei ole mahdollista, ICU400 on mahdollista, mutta tällä hetkellä kilvet vaihdetaan vielä Buscomista.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Ja niin sitä vielä että Volvo 9900 on nyt n. 50% valmis, eli:
> 
> - Model - 100%
> - Texture - 98%
> - Sound - 0%
> - Scripts - 7%


Eli bussin ulkoasu on kokonaan valmis? Tää on kyllä upea projekti, kuvien perusteella näyttää jo tosi hienolta!  :Smile:  En malta odottaa että pääsee kokeilemaan

----------


## sm3

> Ehkä tuo liikennevaloetuus on mahdollista mutta vaatii mapin muokkaamista, mutta en sulje pois etteikö olisi mahdollista.
> ICU600-laitetta on turha lähteä tekemään OMSIIn koska se ei ole mahdollista, ICU400 on mahdollista, mutta tällä hetkellä kilvet vaihdetaan vielä Buscomista.


Tätä voisi varmaan käyttää tektuurina ICU400 laitteelle.

----------


## Palomaa

> Tätä voisi varmaan käyttää tektuurina ICU400 laitteelle.


Itse asiassa ei, tuo on 402 ja meillä ei ole 402-laitetta suomessa, minulla on kyllä 400-laittelle tekstuuri.
Katsoppa tossa missä lukee 452K
se on se laite mitä ehkä harkitsemme OMSIin, minulla on lähietäisyyskuvakin tekstuuria varten.

----------


## sm3

> Itse asiassa ei, tuo on 402 ja meillä ei ole 402-laitetta suomessa, minulla on kyllä 400-laittelle tekstuuri.
> Katsoppa tossa missä lukee 452K
> se on se laite mitä ehkä harkitsemme OMSIin, minulla on lähietäisyyskuvakin tekstuuria varten.


Kuulostaa hyvältä.

Liaz ei muuten toimi AI bussina.  :Icon Frown:  Harmi jos bussifriikin hieno maalaus menee hukkaan, voihan sillä toki ajaa mutta tarkotus oli käyttää sitä AI bussina. Mietin että mitä bussia sitä sitten käyttäisi, jos odoitan Volvoa niin tohdinko pyytää että se TUI maalaus tehdään myös siihen sitten? Harmittaa kovasti jos menee vartavasten karttaani tehty maalaus hukkaan.  :Icon Frown: 

Tuntuu että on vähän epäonnea minulla kun kaukoliikenne kartta katosi ja tässä ei toimi AI liikenne...  :Laughing:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Kuulostaa hyvältä.
> 
> Liaz ei muuten toimi AI bussina.  Harmi jos bussifriikin hieno maalaus menee hukkaan, voihan sillä toki ajaa mutta tarkotus oli käyttää sitä AI bussina. Mietin että mitä bussia sitä sitten käyttäisi, jos odoitan Volvoa niin tohdinko pyytää että se TUI maalaus tehdään myös siihen sitten? Harmittaa kovasti jos menee vartavasten karttaani tehty maalaus hukkaan. 
> 
> Tuntuu että on vähän epäonnea minulla kun kaukoliikenne kartta katosi ja tässä ei toimi AI liikenne...


Harmi. :/ Mutta teen kyllä mielelläni sen toiseenkin bussiin. Vaikkapa siihen Volvoon.  :Smile:

----------


## sm3

> Harmi. :/ Mutta teen kyllä mielelläni sen toiseenkin bussiin. Vaikkapa siihen Volvoon.


Hienoa, kiitos jo näin etukäteen.  :Very Happy:

----------


## bussifriikki

Onko missään bussissa vakionopeudensäädintä? Tai onko moinen edes mahdollista OMSIssa?

----------


## sm3

> 8500 olis kanssa mahtava lisä OMSIin. Vielä jos voisi värittää HKL:n väreihin.
> video poistettu
> En tiedä projektista enempää, en tiedä tekevätkö tuota enää


Tämän tekemistä on nyt jatkettu.
http://www.omnibussimulator.de/forum...&threadID=3384

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:35 ----------




> Onko missään bussissa vakionopeudensäädintä? Tai onko moinen edes mahdollista OMSIssa?


Luulen että on ainakin mahdollista.

----------


## Elias

Jossain oli ainakin "NL202 Cruise speed controller" tai joku sen tapainen, oliskohan just se? Googlesta vissiin löytyy, tais liittyä tuohon Cyberhostin NL202:n.

Palomaa, tuleeko siihen Volvoon mitä teet tämmöinen oranssi LED-linjakilpinäyttö? http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Elokuu+2012/IMG_2653.JPG. Entä tuleeko kenties pysäkkinäyttö tai kello sisälle (jos siis kellon tekeminen on edes mahdollista?)?

Ainakin aion käyttää sitä linjalla X52 Bowdenhamissa, vielä kun MarkHodkingson tekisi siihen omat SYT-värityksetkin.  :Smile:  Juuri semmoinen linja mille tuo sopii, eli pitkän matkan linja ja pysähtyy vain osalla pysäkeistä ja kulkee osan moottoritietä pitkin.

Joka tapauksessa kiitos jo näin etukäteen, mahtavaa työtä!  :Very Happy:

----------


## sm3

Elias, tässä Palomaan kuvia siitä Volvosta, näkyy kellot ja muut:
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/#/kuvat/...ja/Volvo+9900/

----------


## bussifriikki

> Tämän tekemistä on nyt jatkettu.
> http://www.omnibussimulator.de/forum...&threadID=3384


Toi on mielestäni kyllä kanssa tosi hyvä projekti. Kojelauta on todella tarkasti tehty. Tekijä kirjoitti tuossa, ettei itse voi tehdä repaintteja. Se on harmi.

----------


## Elias

Kiitos linkistä, tosiaan sisätiloistakin tehty upeita!  :Smile: 

Volvo 8900/8700:a odotellessa, ihme että ei ole vielä tehty..  :Smile:  Muutenkin tosiaan suurin osa busseista on jotain vanhoja venäläisiä romuja ja huonolaatuisia, joita ei vähempääkään kiinnostaisi ladata.

----------


## zige94

ITsehän olen vain Solariksella tuolla 10metrisellä Solariksella sen julkaisusta lähtien ajellut.. Aivan täydellinen uusi bussi, eikä edes raskas. Nyt tänään juuri saivat näköjään pari Aussiexin OMSI gurua Lockheart ja Thiago taas asiallisen modin siihen tehtyä ja jaettua, jossa siis toinen on perus Helsinkiläis tyylinen etuovesta sisään keski- ja takaovista ulos, kaikki ovet manuaaliset, ja toinen sitten perus Man tyylinen, eli edestä sisään ja ulos keski- ja takaovesta jotka ovat automaattiset.

Solarikseen linkki: http://aussiex.org/forum/index.php?/...urbino-10-iii/
Ovi modiin linkki: http://aussiex.org/forum/index.php?/...-10m-door-mod/

----------


## Palomaa

> Toi on mielestäni kyllä kanssa tosi hyvä projekti. Kojelauta on todella tarkasti tehty. Tekijä kirjoitti tuossa, ettei itse voi tehdä repaintteja. Se on harmi.


Eikö? No teen HSL-värityksen ekstrana ja HKL-värityksen mikä on 8500:sissa CNG Volvoissa meillä Suomessa, jos nyt saan sen repaint-tiedoston, ainakin hän lupasi sen.  :Very Happy: 
Puhun tuon henkilön kanssa (Marpe) joka ikinen päivä messengerissä, projekti etenee nyt hyvää vauhtia ja ei ole loppumassa, eli loppuun asti se viedään vaikka väkisin.

Ja teille tiedoksi, Volvo 9900sta tulee olemaan ehkä yksi kevyimmistä busseista, melkein 2 kertaa kevyempi kuin MAN_NL202.
Volvossamme on vain 69k polyjä.

----------


## sm3

> Eikö? No teen HSL-värityksen ekstrana ja HKL-värityksen mikä on 8500:sissa CNG Volvoissa meillä Suomessa, jos nyt saan sen repaint-tiedoston, ainakin hän lupasi sen. 
> Puhun tuon henkilön kanssa (Marpe) joka ikinen päivä messengerissä, projekti etenee nyt hyvää vauhtia ja ei ole loppumassa, eli loppuun asti se viedään vaikka väkisin.


Hyvä että tuon valmistuminen on varmaa. Mutta jos siihen ei pysty itse tekemään tektuureita niin miten se sitten toimii, eikös siinä ole kuiteskin tekstuuri tiedostot jne?




> Ja teille tiedoksi, Volvo 9900sta tulee olemaan ehkä yksi kevyimmistä busseista, melkein 2 kertaa kevyempi kuin MAN_NL202.
> Volvossamme on vain 69k polyjä.


On hyvä asia varsinkin huonon tietokoneen omistajille kuten minulle että siitä tulee kevyt. Miten paljon NL202 on polyjä?

----------


## bussifriikki

> Ja teille tiedoksi, Volvo 9900sta tulee olemaan ehkä yksi kevyimmistä busseista, melkein 2 kertaa kevyempi kuin MAN_NL202.
> Volvossamme on vain 69k polyjä.


Hyvä, kiitos!  :Smile:  NL202 on kova jumittamaan mun koneella.

----------


## sm3

Hieman tilannepäivitystä kartastani:

Olen jo aloittanut pienen kaupungin ja bussiaseman sekä toisen bussivarikon rakentamista 200 metrin korkeuteen. Tämän 200 metrin korkeudessa olevan tasanteen taakse tulee vähintään 800 metrinen vuori jonka huippu on valaistu yöllä. 

Tasanteelle tulee (näillä näkymin) kaksi kaistaa ylös ja kaksi kaistaa alas. Ylös- ja alastulo kaistat on erotettu jotta ei synny kolaria vastaantulevien kanssa jos bussi lähtee hallinnasta ala- tai ylämäessä. Kaistojen välissä ja ulkolaidoilla on kaikenlaista romua hidastamassa, jotta bussi ei ajaudu lähellekkään toisen suunnan kaistaa tai jyrkkää rinnettä jos se lähtee heittelehtimään tai valumaan. Tiestä tulee nimittäin varsin jyrkkä...

Kuvia tulee sitten kun on jotain uutta valmiina.

----------


## Palomaa

Julkaisen uudet MAN Lion's Cityn ja Renault Agoran täällä. (Sisältävät BusComit jne.)

Vähän esimakua:
Man Lion's City & Renault Agora vierekkäin
Toimintoja Renault Agorassa

Latauslinkit:
Renault Agora [Finnish Edition]
MAN Lion's City [Finnish Edition]

----------


## sm3

> Latauslinkit:
> Renault Agora [Finnish Edition]
> MAN Lion's City [Finnish Edition]


Hienoa! Kokeilen noita heti huomenna.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Palomaa

> Hienoa! Kokeilen noita heti huomenna.


Muista puhaltaa alkomittariin!  :Wink:

----------


## sm3

> Muista puhaltaa alkomittariin!


Toki.  :Laughing: 

Pituutta viestiin...

----------


## bussifriikki

> Latauslinkit:
> Renault Agora [Finnish Edition]
> MAN Lion's City [Finnish Edition]


Renaulttia testaan kohta  :Smile: 

Ei vissiin tartte muuta toimenpidettä kuin laittaa Vehicles-kansioon?

Hauska peli, HELMI on hauska lisä. Ikävä kyllä tökkii mun koneella (niin kuin NL202:kin), Solaris on ykkönen siinä suhteessa.

----------


## sm3

> Renaulttia testaan kohta 
> 
> Ei vissiin tartte muuta toimenpidettä kuin laittaa Vehicles-kansioon?
> 
> Hauska peli, HELMI on hauska lisä. Ikävä kyllä tökkii mun koneella (niin kuin NL202:kin), Solaris on ykkönen siinä suhteessa.


Harmi jos ei sinulla toimi kunnolla, en ole vielä itse kokeillut. Voisihan Palomaa varmaan pistää noi Solarikseen myös, ja SD202 bussiin. Mutta sitten kun tulee se aiemmin tällä mainittu virallinen OMSI päivitys joka parantaa suorituskykyä niin voi olla että kaikki pyörii heti paljon paremmin.

Pidän vähän taukoa kartan teosta, käy tylsäksi ja ideat on vähissä. 31.12.2012 kello 23:59 mennessä on kuitenkin valmista sen on lähes varma, nyt vaan täytyy pitää vähän taukoa OMSI:sta. Oottelen Palomaan Volvoa ja jatkan sitten kun se on julkaistu uusien ideoiden kera kartan tekoa.

----------


## zige94

> Voisihan Palomaa varmaan pistää noi Solarikseen myös, ja SD202 bussiin.


Itse myös haluisin nuo esimerkiksi juuri tuohon uuteen erinomaisesti toimivaan pätkä 10metriseen Solarikseen. NL202 noilla varusteilla olisi kiva myös sekä SD84R. Tuo Solaris on tällä hetkellä ihan lemppari autoni, Karosa eikä Man Lion's City:t sitä edes voita. Mukava tuolla Solariksella ajella noita yölinjoja ja muita hiljaisia linjoja.. Nytkin täysin tyhjä kierros vedetty Bowdenhamissa linjalla N90.

----------


## Palomaa

> Itse myös haluisin nuo esimerkiksi juuri tuohon uuteen erinomaisesti toimivaan pätkä 10metriseen Solarikseen. NL202 noilla varusteilla olisi kiva myös sekä SD84R. Tuo Solaris on tällä hetkellä ihan lemppari autoni, Karosa eikä Man Lion's City:t sitä edes voita.


Jos saan kysyä, miten tuollainen pikaisesti pakolla väsätty bussi voi olla hyvä? mielestäni taas tuo on täyttä roskaa kun testiajoin sen.

----------


## zige94

> Jos saan kysyä, miten tuollainen pikaisesti pakolla väsätty bussi voi olla hyvä? mielestäni taas tuo on täyttä roskaa kun testiajoin sen.


Täyttä roskaa? Oletko nyt varma että puhut samasta bussista? Solariksesta on monta eri versiota, juuri tuo linkittämäni on niistä se toimiva ja paras. Aussiexissakin kehuttu sitä. Mikä tuossa mielestäsi on roskaa?

----------


## sm3

Zige puhuu tästä bussista:
http://aussiex.org/forum/index.php?/...urbino-10-iii/

Minusta sillä on ilo huristella. Mutta Lion's City ja Renault ovat kanssa mukavia vähän raskaita vain, mutta Solaris on minusta se NL202 korvaaja koska se toimii niin hyvin.

----------


## Palomaa

> Zige puhuu tästä bussista:
> http://aussiex.org/forum/index.php?/...urbino-10-iii/
> 
> Minusta sillä on ilo huristella.


Kyllä minä tiedän mistä hän puhuu, tuosta 1+2+2 ovilla varustetusta Solariksesta, minusta se on vain jotenkin karu.

----------


## sm3

> Kyllä minä tiedän mistä hän puhuu, tuosta 1+2+2 ovilla varustetusta Solariksesta, minusta se on vain jotenkin karu.


Renaultin kojepöytä on erikoisen näköinen, mutta Solariksen ja MAN:in näyttävät samalta. Testaan nyt nuo HSL varustellut bussit, ja annan palautetta jos tarvis.

----------


## sm3

Renault aiheuttaa nykimistä. MAN:issa ei vissiin ole kuin BusCom eikä se aiheuta nykimistä. Renault aiheutti nykimistä jo ennen tätä HSL:ästämistä, joten Lion's City lienee kevyempi muutenkin. Mutta yksikään näistä ongelmista ei johdu noista HSL:n laitteista vaan tietokoneestani ja bussien raskaudesta. 

Ainoa palaute jonka keksin noista tekemistäsi HSL jutuista on se että ne ovat hyvin tehtyjä.  :Smile:

----------


## Mikko121

Oon kyllä Palomaan kanssa vähän samoilla linjoilla Solariksesta, se on ihan ok, mutta jotenkin viimeistelemätön kuitenkin. NL202 on kuitenkin oikeastaan tällä hetkellä ainoa addon-bussi joka on tehty mielestäni kunnolla. Renaultti pääsee sitten lähelle sitä. Lion's cityssäkin on jonkinverran bugeja, mutta siitäkin on kai tulossa uusi versio. Itse odotan tällä hetkellä eniten että joskus valmistuvat ne 305-Mersu ja uusi versio 405-Mersusta. Palomaan ja Marpen Volvotkin ovat kyllä mielenkiintoisia. Hienointahan olisi jos joku tekisi Omsiin jonkun vanhemman suomalaisvalmisteisella korilla olevan bussin. 

Pelaatteko muuten peliä näppäimistöllä vai poljin-ratti yhdistelmällä? Vähän himottas se Logitechin G27 hankkia, mutta se on aika kallis toki. Mulla on tuolla kaapissa joku ikivanha ratti polkimineen ja kokeilin sitä, mutta se vajaa 180:n asteen kääntyvyys ratissa suuntaansa ei oikein tuonut kaivattavaa realismia.

----------


## bussifriikki

Itse pelaan näppäimistöllä, mutta rattia olisi ihan kiva kokeilla.

Mitä suomalaisbusseihin tulee, niin niitä olisi kyllä tosi mahtava ajaa OMSIssa  :Smile:  Joku K202 ja City L ja vaikka Scala, siinä sitä olis ajamista.

----------


## sm3

> Oon kyllä Palomaan kanssa vähän samoilla linjoilla Solariksesta, se on ihan ok, mutta jotenkin viimeistelemätön kuitenkin. NL202 on kuitenkin oikeastaan tällä hetkellä ainoa addon-bussi joka on tehty mielestäni kunnolla. Renaultti pääsee sitten lähelle sitä. Lion's cityssäkin on jonkinverran bugeja, mutta siitäkin on kai tulossa uusi versio. Itse odotan tällä hetkellä eniten että joskus valmistuvat ne 305-Mersu ja uusi versio 405-Mersusta. Palomaan ja Marpen Volvotkin ovat kyllä mielenkiintoisia. Hienointahan olisi jos joku tekisi Omsiin jonkun vanhemman suomalaisvalmisteisella korilla olevan bussin. 
> 
> Pelaatteko muuten peliä näppäimistöllä vai poljin-ratti yhdistelmällä? Vähän himottas se Logitechin G27 hankkia, mutta se on aika kallis toki. Mulla on tuolla kaapissa joku ikivanha ratti polkimineen ja kokeilin sitä, mutta se vajaa 180:n asteen kääntyvyys ratissa suuntaansa ei oikein tuonut kaivattavaa realismia.


Minä en ole hirveästi sillä Solariksella ajellut, mutta syy miksi luulen että pidän siitä on se että se on kevyt eikä aiheuta nykimistä. NL202 on ehkä kuitenkin vielä parempi, mutta en osaa sanoa. NL202 ei itseasiassa ehkä nyi niin paljoaa kuin muistan, mutten ole sitä käyttänyt pitkiin aikoihin ja voi olla että vain muistan väärin. Noita Volvoja odotan kanssa kovasti, ja jos saisi valita jonkin suomalaisen bussin niin Lahti Golden Eagle 471 tai jokin Carrus Star olis hieno ja toki Lahti Eagle kävisi myös.

Käytän näppäimistöä ja hiirtä vähän vaihtelevasti. Logitechin G27 olisi kyllä hieno ja toisi paljon realistisuutta, mutta taidan ensin hankkia uuden tietokoneen niin pääsee eroon nykimisestä.

----------


## Palomaa

> Minä en ole hirveästi sillä Solariksella ajellut, mutta syy miksi luulen että pidän siitä on se että se on kevyt eikä aiheuta nykimistä. NL202 on ehkä kuitenkin vielä parempi, mutta en osaa sanoa. NL202 ei itseasiassa ehkä nyi niin paljoaa kuin muistan, mutten ole sitä käyttänyt pitkiin aikoihin ja voi olla että vain muistan väärin. Noita Volvoja odotan kanssa kovasti, ja jos saisi valita jonkin suomalaisen bussin niin Lahti Golden Eagle 471 tai jokin Carrus Star olis hieno ja toki Lahti Eagle kävisi myös.


Mutta täytyy muistaa että en minä kaikkea tee, vaan ruotsalainen kaverini hoitaa aika paljon tuosta bussista. Joten en tiedä löytyisikö edes Lahti Eaglesta blueprinttiä tai tarpeeksi materiaalia sellaisen tekemiseen.

----------


## sm3

> Mutta täytyy muistaa että en minä kaikkea tee, vaan ruotsalainen kaverini hoitaa aika paljon tuosta bussista. Joten en tiedä löytyisikö edes Lahti Eaglesta blueprinttiä tai tarpeeksi materiaalia sellaisen tekemiseen.


Näin olen ymmärtänyt. 

Tässä Carrus Star 502 piirustus: http://i1.tinypic.com/2i0ai6u.jpg. Muita ei taida olla...

----------


## Eki62

Ongelmia Projekt Szczecin 3.10 version kanssa. Kartan latautuessa tulee tälläinen virhe ilmoitus: There are is at least one invalid track entry:101_jas Road, Nr 75. Nyt tarvittaisiin neuvoja. Puuttuuko mahdollisesti minulta joku tiedosto? Vai mikä vikana?

----------


## sm3

> Ongelmia Projekt Szczecin 3.10 version kanssa. Kartan latautuessa tulee tälläinen virhe ilmoitus: There are is at least one invalid track entry:101_jas Road, Nr 75. Nyt tarvittaisiin neuvoja. Puuttuuko mahdollisesti minulta joku tiedosto? Vai mikä vikana?


Lataa tämä:
http://www.omnibussimulator.de/forum...&threadID=2500

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Pelaatteko muuten peliä näppäimistöllä vai poljin-ratti yhdistelmällä? Vähän himottas se Logitechin G27 hankkia, mutta se on aika kallis toki. Mulla on tuolla kaapissa joku ikivanha ratti polkimineen ja kokeilin sitä, mutta se vajaa 180:n asteen kääntyvyys ratissa suuntaansa ei oikein tuonut kaivattavaa realismia.


Itse pelaan tällä. Paljon parempi ajokokemus tulee kyllä tuolla ratilla ja polkimilla, jos vertaa näppäimistöön.

----------


## Elias

Minullakin on tuo Logitech Driving Force GT, maksoi vain 75 euroa. Kannattaa ostaa, 4 kertaa halvempi kun G27. Siinä on vaihdekeppikin ja polkimet. Paljon hienompi ja mukavampi ajaa!  :Wink: 

Joku Volvo 8900 olis varmaan mun toive, tai ainakin todennäkösin mitä tehtäis. Tottakai sitä toivoisi Wiima K202, mutta kuka sitäkään nyt tekisi.  :Laughing:

----------


## Eki62

> Lataa tämä:
> http://www.omnibussimulator.de/forum...&threadID=2500


Ei auttanut tuon lataaminen. Sama ilmoitus tuli edelleen.

----------


## sm3

> Minullakin on tuo Logitech Driving Force GT, maksoi vain 75 euroa. Kannattaa ostaa, 4 kertaa halvempi kun G27. Siinä on vaihdekeppikin ja polkimet. Paljon hienompi ja mukavampi ajaa! 
> 
> Joku Volvo 8900 olis varmaan mun toive, tai ainakin todennäkösin mitä tehtäis. Tottakai sitä toivoisi Wiima K202, mutta kuka sitäkään nyt tekisi.


Kuvittelin että tuommoset maksaa 200 euroa. Olishan tuo hieno. Näppäimistöllä on aika tylsä ajella, ja manuaalilla varustettua bussia ei voi edes ajaa järkevästi näppäimistöllä.

Joku tyylikäs, moderni, kevyt, hyvin korkealaatuinen, hyvillä äänillä varustettu bussi pitäisi OMSI:iin saada. Minulla ainakin mielenkiinto rupeaa hiipumaan kun kaikki bussit ovat sitä tasalaatua tai huonompia. Todella toivon että nuo tulossa olevat Volvot 8500 ja 9900 tulevat olemaan kaikkea tuota mitä luettelin. 

OMSI:sta saisi pohjan vaikka ammattisimulaattoriin jonnekin museoon ainakin, mutta silti siihen tehdään noita surkeita "mallinnoksia" jotka näyttävät kyllä ulkoisesti joltain bussilta, mutta kojepöydän toiminnot eivät vastaa alkuunkaan todellisuutta ja ovat pahasti vajaavaiset. Mutta kai ne jollekkin kelpaa joka haluaa vain kaahata ja törmätä autoihin ja muuta yhtä typerää.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:21 ----------




> Ei auttanut tuon lataaminen. Sama ilmoitus tuli edelleen.


OMSI ilmoittaa karttaa avatessaan että jokin objekti puuttuu, ja haluatko nähdä listan tms. Vastaa kyllä (Ja) ja sen jälkeen avautuu ikkuna jossa näkyy mikä puuttuu, Ok painamalla näät kaikki jotka puuttuvat.

----------


## Eki62

> OMSI ilmoittaa karttaa avatessaan että jokin objekti puuttuu, ja haluatko nähdä listan tms. Vastaa kyllä (Ja) ja sen jälkeen avautuu ikkuna jossa näkyy mikä puuttuu, Ok painamalla näät kaikki jotka puuttuvat.


Tuollaista ilmoitusta ei tullut tässä kartassa.

----------


## sm3

> Tuollaista ilmoitusta ei tullut tässä kartassa.


OMSI:in kansiossa on logfile.txt tiedosto. Lähetä sen sisältö minulle YV:nä, niin katson mikä voisi puuttua.

----------


## Elias

Minä ajoin ennen hiirellä, enkä näppäimistöllä. Hiirellä on mukavampi kääntää ja kaasuttaa (o-nappi näppäimistössä tai sieltä ylhäältä alt-valikosta). Mutta juu, halpa on ja en tarvitse edes parempaa rattia melkein. Tässä tosin ei ole kytkintä eikä vaihdeboksia, kuten G27 on.

Latasin juuri tuon Renaultin, täytyy testata. Hyvältä näyttää!

----------


## sm3

Jokin luullakseni aika epävarma Irisbus Crossway projekti:
http://www.omnibussimulator.de/forum...&threadID=8660

Tein karttaani pari lisäystä eli rantatie jatkuu monta kilometriä lentokentän jälkeen. Tie on nelikaistainen (kaksi kaistaa per suunta, reunimmaiset kaistat ovat bussikaistoja) sen toisella puolella on korkeita taloja ja toisella puolella palmuja, rantaa ja meri. Kaikki merelle näkyvät talot ovat nyt valaistu yöllä. 

Tuo rantatie on loistava Volvo 9900 bussille.

----------


## Palomaa

> Jokin luullakseni aika epävarma Irisbus Crossway projekti:
> http://www.omnibussimulator.de/forum...&threadID=8660


Puhutaan samasta autosta kuin WL #90.

----------


## sm3

> Puhutaan samasta autosta kuin WL #90.


Tiedän kyllä. 

Olisi mukava jos se tulisi joskus valmiiksi eikä jäisi kesken kuten monet muut vastaavat projektit, jotenkin usko mennyt siihen että mitään laadukasta tulisi. Ulkomalli näytti ihan hyvältä mutta kojepöytä oli pahasti kesken, ja pahimassa tapauksessa jos tuo julkaistaan niin kojepöytän on edelleen samassa tilassa paitsi että on lisätty (piirretty) parit mittarit ja se siitä.

Mutta nyt olisi siis tulossa seuraavat suomalaisittain tutut bussimallit:

Volvo 7700
Volvo 8500
Volvo 9900
Irisbus Crossway

Kolme ekaa tulevat olemaan korkealaatuisia, Crosswaysta en osaa sanoa mitään.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Mutta nyt olisi siis tulossa seuraavat suomalaisittain tutut bussimallit:
> 
> Volvo 7700
> Volvo 8500
> Volvo 9900
> Irisbus Crossway
> 
> Kolme ekaa tulevat olemaan korkealaatuisia, Crosswaysta en osaa sanoa mitään.


 Selasin tuota 7700-palstaa, kun en ollut ennen siitä kuullurt. Aivan uskomattoman korkealaatuiselta näyttää jo tässä vaiheessa. Saa nähdä, milloin tuota jatketaan.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:25 ----------

Tästä Palomaan 9900:sta..
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...00/Vainio2.png
Mikä tuo laatikko takana Vainio-logon yllä on? Ja tuleeko bussiin linjakylttiä eteen?
Missä vaiheessa projekti on?  :Smile:

----------


## sm3

> Mikä tuo laatikko takana Vainio-logon yllä on?


Luulen että se on paikka peruutuskameralle, muistaakseni se sijaitsee tuossa kohtaa.

----------


## Palomaa

> Luulen että se on paikka peruutuskameralle, muistaakseni se sijaitsee tuossa kohtaa.


Ja se on myös peruutuskameran luukku, james bond tyylinen, aukeaa silleen hienosti.  :Very Happy: 
Volvo 7700 + 2200 + sama tekijä + Minä = mitä tulee?  :Wink: 
Mutta mistäänhän ei aussiexissa puhuta.  :Wink:

----------


## sm3

> Ja se on myös peruutuskameran luukku, james bond tyylinen, aukeaa silleen hienosti. 
> Volvo 7700 + 2200 + sama tekijä + Minä = mitä tulee? 
> Mutta mistäänhän ei aussiexissa puhuta.


Olen pitkään arvellut/tiennyt että se 7700 tekijän salainen projekti on tämä muuten ollut 100% varma.

Mutta kuten bussifriikki kysyi, tuleeko tuohon kunnon linjakilpi?

----------


## Palomaa

> Olen pitkään arvellut/tiennyt että se 7700 tekijän salainen projekti on tämä muuten ollut 100% varma.
> 
> Mutta kuten bussifriikki kysyi, tuleeko tuohon kunnon linjakilpi?


Mutta sanaakaan ei valu aussiexiin?  :Wink:

----------


## Elias

Ai teet tuota bussia Toastmeisterin kanssa? Mahtavaa! Onnibus-repainttikin olis jännä..  :Very Happy:

----------


## sm3

> Mutta sanaakaan ei valu aussiexiin?


Ei toki. 

Noihin matkustamon näyttöihin voisi pistää suoraa kuvaa bussin keulasta, joissain turistibusseissa on keulassa pieni kamera ja sen kuva välittyy matkustamoon TV ruutuihin. Voisi olla hienon näköinen. Tai sitten jotain infoa matkanteosta, kuten lentokoneissa. 
DVD elokuvia tuskin saa noihin näkymään  :Laughing: .

----------


## bussifriikki

> Ja se on myös peruutuskameran luukku, james bond tyylinen, aukeaa silleen hienosti.


 Hienoa!




> Noihin matkustamon näyttöihin voisi pistää suoraa kuvaa bussin keulasta, joissain turistibusseissa on keulassa pieni kamera ja sen kuva välittyy matkustamoon TV ruutuihin. Voisi olla hienon näköinen. Tai sitten jotain infoa matkanteosta, kuten lentokoneissa.


 +1

----------


## Elias

Joo minäkin kannatan bussin keulan kuvaa, esim Volvo 8900:ssa on oikealla edessä sivupeilissä semmonen peili, joka peilaa siihen bussin keulan alle.  :Wink:  Tyylikästä on!

----------


## Palomaa

> Joo minäkin kannatan bussin keulan kuvaa, esim Volvo 8900:ssa on oikealla edessä sivupeilissä semmonen peili, joka peilaa siihen bussin keulan alle.  Tyylikästä on!


Mutta me emme tee 8900sta? vaan 9900sta.  :Wink:  ja harkitsen tuota.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Mutta me emme tee 8900sta? vaan 9900sta.  ja harkitsen tuota.


Miten homma etenee? Texturethan olet ilmeisesti jo saanut valmiiksi, ellen ihan väärin muista?  :Smile:

----------


## Palomaa

> Miten homma etenee? Texturethan olet ilmeisesti jo saanut valmiiksi, ellen ihan väärin muista?


Njuu, scriptaus-tekstuurien fiksaus akselilla liikutaan..

Ja Eliakselle sen verran vielä, että pienempää suuta sitten tekijöistä ja mitä tehdään kun JLF-alueen ulkopuolella liikut.  :Wink:

----------


## Elias

Sanoin esimerkkinä, että esim siinä on sellanen peili mistä näkee siihen keulan eteen, ja tähän 9900 voitaisiin laittaa se siihen matkustamonäyttöön. Ja kyllä tiedän, en aio puhua tästä Aussiexissa.  :Smile: 

Onko uutta siirretty jo OMSIin? Voin betatestata tätä jos haluat.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Palomaa

HSL-väritys palloilla ikkunassa on nyt tehty Renault Agoraan.
http://i47.tinypic.com/mu7sqr.png
Poistin model.cfg:stä sen ruman logon ja punaisella fontilla esiintyvät kylkinumerot käytöstä.

----------


## sm3

> Sanoin esimerkkinä, että esim siinä on sellanen peili mistä näkee siihen keulan eteen, ja tähän 9900 voitaisiin laittaa se siihen matkustamonäyttöön. Ja kyllä tiedän, en aio puhua tästä Aussiexissa. 
> 
> Onko uutta siirretty jo OMSIin? Voin betatestata tätä jos haluat.


Puhe ei ollut peileistä. Esim Linjaliikenne Martti Laurila Oy:llä on joidenkin bussien keulassa (ja varmasti muillakin yhtiöillä) tuulilasin edessä sisäpuolella pieni *kamera* joka välittää kuvaa niihin TV ruutuihin joita on bussissa edessä ylhäällä (esim. kellon vieressä) ja toiseen joka roikkuu katosta yleensä bussin puolivälissä.

Julkaisua silmälläpitäen on minulla tämmöinen lista yhtiöitä keiden maalaukset voisivat sisältyä "aloituspakettiin":

Lehtimäen Liikenne
Linjaliikenne Martti Laurila
Onnibus 
Pohjolan Liikenne
Vainion Liikenne
Savonlinja
Satakunnan Liikenne
Porvoon Liikenne
Väinö Paunu
Eri yhtiöiden EB maalauksia

----------


## bussifriikki

> Julkaisua silmälläpitäen on minulla tämmöinen lista yhtiöitä keiden maalaukset voisivat sisältyä "aloituspakettiin":
> 
> Lehtimäen Liikenne
> Linjaliikenne Martti Laurila
> Onnibus 
> Pohjolan Liikenne
> Vainion Liikenne
> Savonlinja
> Satakunnan Liikenne
> ...


Palomaa jos sulle sopii, niin mä voin kanssa tehdä värityksiä, ellet itse halua.

----------


## bussifriikki

Voisiko muuten johonkin bussiin saada sellaisen keltaisen Pysähtyy-Stannar-kyltin, joita ennnen oli busseissa? Meinaan kun on noita muitakin suomalaislaitteita kuten Helmi...

En millään löydä kuvia siitä, mutta tiedätte varmasti sen kyltin  :Smile:

----------


## sm3

> Voisiko muuten johonkin bussiin saada sellaisen keltaisen Pysähtyy-Stannar-kyltin, joita ennnen oli busseissa? Meinaan kun on noita muitakin suomalaislaitteita kuten Helmi...
> 
> En millään löydä kuvia siitä, mutta tiedätte varmasti sen kyltin


http://foto.pacificografik.de/images...stannar_TS.jpg

----------


## Palomaa

> http://foto.pacificografik.de/images...stannar_TS.jpg


En tiedä tuosta enään mutta voin taata että Täynnä/fullsat valo tehdään.

----------


## bussifriikki

Sm3, mitä busseja aiot kartassasi käyttää 9900:n lisäksi, kun tuo Liaz ei ilmeisesti toimi AI-liikenteessä?

----------


## sm3

> Sm3, mitä busseja aiot kartassasi käyttää 9900:n lisäksi, kun tuo Liaz ei ilmeisesti toimi AI-liikenteessä?


En osaa vielä sanoa, ilmoittelen kyllä kun tiedän. NL202 tai Solaris todennäköisesti. Vertailen noita vähän...

----------


## sm3

> En osaa vielä sanoa, ilmoittelen kyllä kun tiedän. NL202 tai Solaris todennäköisesti. Vertailen noita vähän...


NL202 on vastaus. Eli kartalla kulkisi siis Volvo 9900 ja NL202. NL202 korvataan kun jokin uusi *hyvin* tehty katuri valmistuu (7700, 8500 tms).

Karttani teko jatkuu kun 9900 julkaistaan, jotta tiedän miten se kulkee ennen kuin teen mitään jyrkkiä nousuja tai laskuja taikka ahtaita käännöksiä karttaan.

----------


## Palomaa

> NL202 on vastaus. Eli kartalla kulkisi siis Volvo 9900 ja NL202. NL202 korvataan kun jokin uusi *hyvin* tehty katuri valmistuu (7700, 8500 tms).
> 
> Karttani teko jatkuu kun 9900 julkaistaan, jotta tiedän miten se kulkee ennen kuin teen mitään jyrkkiä nousuja tai laskuja taikka ahtaita käännöksiä karttaan.


Se kulkee hyvin, sillä onhan se B11R, joka on aika ärhäkkä pätkänä.

----------


## sm3

> Se kulkee hyvin, sillä onhan se B11R, joka on aika ärhäkkä pätkänä.


Tuota alustaa saa 330hv, 370hv, 410hv tai 450hv moottorilla. Tiedätkö mikä noista? Ja mites vaihteisto, Volvo I-Shift?  :Smile: 

Mutta jatkan kartan tekoa kun bussi on valmis, koska pidän joka tapauksessa taukoa kartan teosta.  :Wink:  Hätäilemällä saa aikaan vaan surkean raakileen jolla ei tee mitään, ja koska mietin kaiken etukäteen voi kartta valmistua nopeammin kuin jos vääntäisin väkisin jotain koko ajan.

----------


## Knightrider

> Onko missään bussissa vakionopeudensäädintä? Tai onko moinen edes mahdollista OMSIssa?


On ainakin siinä versiossa NL202:sta, joka mulla on.

----------


## Palomaa

> Tuota alustaa saa 330hv, 370hv, 410hv tai 450hv moottorilla. Tiedätkö mikä noista? Ja mites vaihteisto, Volvo I-Shift?


Tottakai varmasti ärhäkin 450hv.  :Laughing:  Ja etkö ole muka nähnyt kuvissa kuskin penkissä sijaitsevaa i-shiftboxia?

----------


## sm3

> Tottakai varmasti ärhäkin 450hv.  Ja etkö ole muka nähnyt kuvissa kuskin penkissä sijaitsevaa i-shiftboxia?


450hv saattaappi riittää  :Very Happy: . 

Toimiiko vaihdeboxi kuten esikuvansa, eli voi valita ajaako manuaalina vai automaattina ja kaikki muutkin hienot toiminnot? Sehän on varmasti yksi hienoinpia vaihteistoja mitä on tarjolla. Koska ainahan tuohon voi ujuttaa Voithin vaikka tuo i-shiftboxi löytyykin  :Wink: .

----------


## Palomaa

Katsoo nyt mitä tehdään..

Volvo 8500 näyttää tällä hetkellä tältä.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Volvo 8500 näyttää tällä hetkellä tältä.


Erinomaista! Näyttää todella aidolta. Mukavaa että näitä tehdään kanssa hartaudella. Monet itäblokin bussit on aika huteroiden tehtyjä..

----------


## Palomaa

Kaukaisempi kuva Volvo 8500:sta

Tämmöinen se meidän oma Volvo tulee olemaan:
Volvo 9900 4x2 B11R
D13C, Teho: 368 kW / 500 hv, Vääntömomentti: 2500 Nm.
I-shift.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Kaukaisempi kuva Volvo 8500:sta
> 
> Tämmöinen se tulee olemaan:
> Volvo 9900 4x2 B11R
> D13C, Teho: 368 kW / 500 hv, Vääntömomentti: 2500 Nm.
> I-shift.


Oletko päässyt kokeilemaan 8500:aa?

----------


## Palomaa

> Oletko päässyt kokeilemaan 8500:aa?


En ole. Nuo tiedot olivat muuten sitten meidän Volvo 9900sta jos joku käsitti väärin.

----------


## sm3

> Tämmöinen se meidän oma Volvo tulee olemaan:
> Volvo 9900 4x2 B11R
> D13C, Teho: 368 kW / 500 hv, Vääntömomentti: 2500 Nm.
> I-shift.


Kelpaa ajella.  :Cool:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Laatua yritetään tehdä, mutta priimaa tuppaa tulemaan, molempien Volvojen osalta...  :Very Happy: 

Saako 8500:ssa ovet auki viiksestä?

----------


## Nak

> Kaukaisempi kuva Volvo 8500:sta
> 
> Tämmöinen se meidän oma Volvo tulee olemaan:
> Volvo 9900 4x2 B11R
> D13C, Teho: 368 kW / 500 hv, Vääntömomentti: 2500 Nm.
> I-shift.


Eikö tuo alusta ole B13R, jos kerran moottori on tyyppimerkinnältään 13litrainen  :Shocked:

----------


## Palomaa

> Eikö tuo alusta ole B13R, jos kerran moottori on tyyppimerkinnältään 13litrainen


Ei ole telivehje, ihan tehokas pätkä vain.  :Very Happy:

----------


## sm3

> Ei ole telivehje, ihan tehokas pätkä vain.


B13R- alustaa saa myös kaksiakselisena.

----------


## Palomaa

> B13R- alustaa saa myös kaksiakselisena.


Eikä saa? B13R on telialusta pelkästään Volvon sivujen mukaan. B11R saa sekä telinä että pätkänä.
Ellei ole muutoksia tapahtunu.

----------


## sm3

> Eikä saa? B13R on telialusta pelkästään Volvon sivujen mukaan. B11R saa sekä telinä että pätkänä.
> Ellei ole muutoksia tapahtunu.


Viime vuodesta (2011) saakka saanut.

Yksi lähde:
http://www.nccreativegroup.com/media...o-2-axle-b13r/

----------


## Palomaa

> Viime vuodesta (2011) saakka saanut.
> 
> Yksi lähde:
> http://www.nccreativegroup.com/media...o-2-axle-b13r/


Ahaa, viimeksi kun katsoin niin löysin B13R:ää vain telinä, ja silti tuohan on Volvo 9700.
Mutta eikös noillakin luvuilla ole jotain merkitystä?
Epäilen vahvasti että B13R:ää saa siltikään pätkänä, ellet löydä virallista tietoa muuta kuin tuon.

----------


## sm3

> Ahaa, viimeksi kun katsoin niin löysin B13R:ää vain telinä, ja silti tuohan on Volvo 9700.
> Mutta eikös noillakin luvuilla ole jotain merkitystä?
> Epäilen vahvasti että B13R:ää saa siltikään pätkänä, ellet löydä virallista tietoa muuta kuin tuon.


Joo, no toisaalta voihan tämä olla jokin erikoisvarusteltu B11R alusta.  :Wink: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:17 ----------

Volvo B13R
Configurations:
6×2 and *4×2*. LHD and RHD.

Lähde:
http://www.volvobuses.com/bus/global...fications.aspx

Mutta numeroita nämä vain ovat kun kyse on virtuaalibussista, jolloin voisi olla vaikka B1000Q alusta  :Laughing: .

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:29 ----------




> ...ja silti tuohan on Volvo 9700.


Menee nyt pahasti ohi aiheen mutta:

Sillä ei ole mitään merkitystä mikä kori alustan päällä kiikkuu. Alusta on tehty ensin ja se on sattunut päätymään 9700 mallin alle, mutta voisi hyvin olla 9900 mallin alla. Volvoilta voi vaikka tilata kaksi akselisen B13R alustan ja pistää jonkun museo korin sen päälle.

----------


## kuukanko

> Epäilen vahvasti että B13R:ää saa siltikään pätkänä, ellet löydä virallista tietoa muuta kuin tuon.


Suomeen on toimitettu tänäkin vuonna aika monta 2-akselista B13R:ää...

----------


## Palomaa

> Suomeen on toimitettu tänäkin vuonna aika monta 2-akselista B13R:ää...


Aa, enpäs ollut vain hoksannut tuolta katsoa. Miksi kukaan ei ole tilannut yhtään 9900:sta?  :Sad:

----------


## sm3

> Aa, enpäs ollut vain hoksannut tuolta katsoa.


Onko nyt alustana virallisesti siis B13R myös tässä OMSI Volvossa? 




> Miksi kukaan ei ole tilannut yhtään 9900:sta?


Tätä pohdin itsekkin viime viikolla:
http://jlf.fi/f25/6807-volvo-9900-suomessa/

----------


## Palomaa

> Laatua yritetään tehdä, mutta priimaa tuppaa tulemaan, molempien Volvojen osalta... 
> 
> Saako 8500:ssa ovet auki viiksestä?


8500:ssa pitäisi kyllä saada ovet auki viiksestä sekä napeista.  :Laughing: 
Tanskassa Volvoissa on viiksi sekä napit.  :Confused:  Mutta eiköhän se onnistu.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 20:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 20:25 ----------




> Onko nyt alustana virallisesti siis B13R myös tässä OMSI Volvossa? 
> 
> 
> Tätä pohdin itsekkin viime viikolla:
> http://jlf.fi/f25/6807-volvo-9900-suomessa/


Ei ole skriptejä tehty joten siitä tulee sitten olemaan se B13R, ylitehoinen pätkä.  :Laughing: 
Äänet nauhoitan 9700:sta koska ovat aika lailla samaa luokkaa, syystä että koska meillä ei ole niitä 9900sia täällä.  :Sad: 
Minusta on kyseessä todella hieno auto, mitenköhän kukaan ei ole vaan päätynyt siihen vaan pienempään 9700seen.

----------


## zige94

> Minusta on kyseessä todella hieno auto, mitenköhän kukaan ei ole vaan päätynyt siihen vaan pienempään 9700seen.


Selittäisiköhän hinta tämän asian.. Ymmärtääkseni 9900 -malli on huomattavasti hinnakkaampi 9700:een verrattuna, ettei niitä ainakaan uutena kannata suomalaisyrittäjien ostaa.

----------


## Palomaa

> Selittäisiköhän hinta tämän asian.. Ymmärtääkseni 9900 -malli on huomattavasti hinnakkaampi 9700:een verrattuna, ettei niitä ainakaan uutena kannata suomalaisyrittäjien ostaa.


Niinhän se on, 9900 on "luksusbussi" kun taas 9700 on vähän linjaliikenteen puolta, eihän 9900:sta ole missään liikennekäytössä, vaan Tilausajo-meiningillä, aika kallis bussi pelkkään Tilausajoon, joten sen oletetaan olevan se syy.

----------


## sm3

> Ei ole skriptejä tehty joten siitä tulee sitten olemaan se B13R, ylitehoinen pätkä. 
> Äänet nauhoitan 9700:sta koska ovat aika lailla samaa luokkaa, syystä että koska meillä ei ole niitä 9900sia täällä. 
> Minusta on kyseessä todella hieno auto, mitenköhän kukaan ei ole vaan päätynyt siihen vaan pienempään 9700seen.


Pitääpi ruveta puhumaan ylitehoisesta pätkästä tulevaisuudessa.  :Laughing:  

Muista nauhoittaa äänet semmoisessa autossa jossa on tuo B13R alustana. Luulisin että on paras äänittää moottorin äänet bussin takana istuessa, ja ulkoäänet bussin perän vieressä ulkona ja kaikki tämä tyhjässä bussissa (lieneekö mahdollista...). Nauhoita myös kaikki kojepöydän äänet. 

Onhan se (9900) hieno, sitä on (kuten linkistä käy ilmi) käytössä joillain tilausajoyhtiöillä Suomessa joten jos pääset semmosesta äänet nauhoittamaan niin vielä parempi vaikka sama alusta siinä on kuin useimmissa uusissa Volvo 9700NG autoissa.

Monissa kaksiakselisissa B13R alustaisissa Volvoissa on 420hv joten ei kai tuo 500hv ole mitenkään ylitehoinen kuitenkaan, ei vaan jää jumittamaan mäkiin. Saattaa kyllä murista liikkeelle lähtiessä hienosti.

Yksi maalaustoive lisää tuohon bussiin:
Eskelisen Lapin Linjat
http://linjuri.1g.fi/kuvat/Eskelinen...JPG?img=medium
http://linjuri.1g.fi/kuvat/Eskelinen...JPG?img=medium
http://linjuri.1g.fi/kuvat/Eskelinen...JPG?img=medium

----------


## Palomaa

> Pitääpi ruveta puhumaan ylitehoisesta pätkästä tulevaisuudessa.  
> 
> Muista nauhoittaa äänet semmoisessa autossa jossa on tuo B13R alustana. Luulisin että on paras äänittää moottorin äänet bussin takana istuessa, ja ulkoäänet bussin perän vieressä ulkona ja kaikki tämä tyhjässä bussissa (lieneekö mahdollista...). Nauhoita myös kaikki kojepöydän äänet.


Kyllä on pakko sanoa, että onpas hieno väritys! Taidan lisää sen tulevaisuuden maalaus-listaan, noita B13R-alustalla olevia ei ole paljon linjaliikenteessä joten se voi käydä hankalaksi. Voi olla että tulee aika vaikea projekti saada juuri tuolta alustalta äänitettyä, varsinkin vielä tyhjässä bussissa. Rahaa en omista niin paljoa että voisi vuokrata päiväksi Volvo 9700HD:n ja äänitellä ääniä.  :Very Happy: 
Voi olla että jos mahdollista niin Pohjolan Liikenteellä mitä nyt voi kulkea HSL-alueella väliä niin HKI-Veikkola-HKI akselia jos kulkisi siis kokoajan Volvo 9700:sia mutta kun siellä menee kai muutaman kerran Lohjalta tuleva vuoro jossa on Volvo 9700NG.

Mutta voi olla että äänitän äänet B12M tai B12B-alustalla sijaitsevista autoista joka on vähän todennäköisempää kuin lotota Pohjolan Volvoja. :P
Mutta se on tosiaan sitten vain väliaikaista ja parantuu heti kun oikeat äänet saadaan. Mielummin jostain Volvo 9700:sesta kuin SD202-äänet.  :Laughing:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Mielummin jostain Volvo 9700:sesta kuin SD202-äänet.


 Jep  :Smile: 



> Yksi maalaustoive lisää tuohon bussiin:
> Eskelisen Lapin Linjat
> http://linjuri.1g.fi/kuvat/Eskelinen...JPG?img=medium
> http://linjuri.1g.fi/kuvat/Eskelinen...JPG?img=medium
> http://linjuri.1g.fi/kuvat/Eskelinen...JPG?img=medium


Komea väritys! Meitsi on kanssa valmis värittämään, jos sopii  :Smile:

----------


## Palomaa

> Jep 
> 
> 
> Komea väritys! Meitsi on kanssa valmis värittämään, jos sopii


Voin lähettää sen repaint tiedoston tässä jossain vaiheessa sinulle.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Voin lähettää sen repaint tiedoston tässä jossain vaiheessa sinulle.


Jees, kiitti  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

Mitäs 9900:lle kuuluu?  :Smile:

----------


## Palomaa

> Mitäs 9900:lle kuuluu?


Hyvää kuuluu, 9900 kysyi että mitä itsellesi kuuluu?  :Very Happy: 

Ei vaan, siinähän se projekti etenee askel askeleelta.. Mutta toinen tekijöistä on sairaana niin ei pysty työskentelemään, seuraavana on skriptit edessä.

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Minnekkäs se buscom on joutunut

----------


## sm3

> Minnekkäs se buscom on joutunut


Tarkoitat vissiin tätä:



> Julkaisen uudet MAN Lion's Cityn ja Renault Agoran täällä. (Sisältävät BusComit jne.)
> 
> Vähän esimakua:
> Man Lion's City & Renault Agora vierekkäin
> Toimintoja Renault Agorassa
> 
> Latauslinkit:
> Renault Agora [Finnish Edition]
> MAN Lion's City [Finnish Edition]

----------


## sm3

Jottei aihe ihan kokonaan kuolla kupsahtaisi, niin tässä on todella hieno kartta:
http://aussiex.org/forum/index.php?/...daytonford-40/
Tuosta tulossa piakkoin 5.0 versio jossa on valtavasti parannuksia tuohon nykyiseen versioon. Tiedän että suurinosa varmaan seuraa tätä projektia mutta halusin silti linkata sen tänne. Kartta on fiktiivinen ja sijoittu Yhdysvaltain Michiganiin. 


Toinen kartta josta kovasti pidän on:
http://aussiex.org/forum/index.php?/...5-egypt-cairo/
Kartta sijoittuu Kairoon jossa liikenne on todellinen kaaos. Jos pistää asetuksista liikenteen määrän "täysille" niin meno on lähes kuin oikeassa Kairossa. Jos kolareilta välttyy niin on joko todella taitava taikka hyvin onnekas. 
Youtuubista löytyy hyviä videoita oikean Kairon liikenteestä, niitä kun katsoo niin huomaa että tällä kartalla on OMSI:ssa jopa helpompi ajaa kuin oikeassa elämässä koska aasit ja ihmiset puuttuvat autojen seasta.  :Laughing: 
Autot poukkoilevat eteen ja kylkeen ja torvet soi, kaistaa vaihdetaan ilman vilkkua ja liikennevaloja ei ole. Reitillä on myös muutamia varsin vaikeita käännöksiä keskellä kaaottista liikennettä.  :Very Happy:  Kartta on todella kevyt ja pyörii sulavasti vaikka liikenne asetukset olisikin täysillä. Kannattaa asettaa OMSI:n kello ruuhka-ajan tienoille.


Tätä kartta käytän kun koeajan uusia busseja. Siinä on jyrkkiä ala- ja ylämäkiä sekä jyrkkiä mutkia. Kartta on kai ajateltu minibussille mutta olen sillä ilman ongelmia ajellut SD202 bussilla. Kartta on hyvin kevyt.
http://aussiex.org/forum/index.php?/...onal-expanded/
Kartta on parhaimmilaan auringonlaskun aikaan.


Ja jos pitää vakiovuorojen ajamaisesta motarilla niin tässä on siihen hyvä kartta:
http://aussiex.org/forum/index.php?/.../2605-highway/


Millä kartoilla muut ajelevat?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Millä kartoilla muut ajelevat?


Projekt Szczecinin version 3.00 julkaisemisen jälkeen en ole muilla kartoilla ajellut. Se on niin tarkasti ja hienosti tehty kartta, että ajaessa voi kuvitella olevansa oikeasti Puolassa. Ja nykyään ajan busseista pääasiassa vain Solaris Urbino 10:llä, myös Projekt Szczecinin AI-bussit ovat minulla Solariksia.

----------


## sm3

> Projekt Szczecinin version 3.00 julkaisemisen jälkeen en ole muilla kartoilla ajellut. Se on niin tarkasti ja hienosti tehty kartta, että aion jatkossakin ajaa pääasiassa vain sillä. Vielä kun olen AI-busseiksikin asettanut vain Solaris Urbino 10:t, niin ajaminen on yhtä juhlaa autenttisissa maisemissa.  Niin ja, itse ajan nykyään pelkästään Solaris Urbino 10:llä.


Minullakin on tuo kartta, mutta vissiin 3.10 versio. Kartta on tosiaan todella hieno ja siinä on paljon kustomoituja juttuja kuten hieman erinäköiset liikennevalot ja tiessä olevia paikkoja? jotka aiheuttavat että bussi rämisee ja kolisee kuten oikeassakin elämässä jossa harvoin on niin tasaisia teitä kuin nuo tiet OMSI:ssa yleensä ovat. Minulla on tapana joskus kyllästyä johonkin karttaan joten ajelen useilla eri kartoilla, ja useilla eri busseilla.

----------


## sm3

Vähän vanha juttu, mutta mitä tälle kuuluu?



> ...Nyt HelB-värityksen kimppuun! 
> 
> Lisäys:
> Mitäs tykkäätte? 
> kuva
> Pientä paranneltavaahan tossa vielä on, logo esim peittyy vähän linjakyltin alle...

----------


## bussifriikki

> Vähän vanha juttu, mutta mitä tälle kuuluu?


Olen korjannut sen mitä viimeksi mainitsin, logot on näkyvissä. Muuten status quo, mutta eipä siinä muuta korjattavaa ollutkaan.

----------


## sm3

> Olen korjannut sen mitä viimeksi mainitsin, logot on näkyvissä. Muuten status quo, mutta eipä siinä muuta korjattavaa ollutkaan.


Saitko ne numerot pois sen logon päältä? Jos maalaus on siten ettei sille tarttee enää oikein mitään tehdä niin saatko laitettua sen jonnekkin niin että sen saa ladattua?

----------


## bussifriikki

> Saitko ne numerot pois sen logon päältä? Jos maalaus on siten ettei sille tarttee enää oikein mitään tehdä niin saatko laitettua sen jonnekkin niin että sen saa ladattua?


En saanut numeroita pois. Joo, voin vaikka meilata sen.

----------


## sm3

> En saanut numeroita pois. Joo, voin vaikka meilata sen.


Harmi. Lähetä vaan kuitenkin.

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Koskakohan Pusatec järjestelmä ilmestyy... varmaan kun joku sellaisen tekee

----------


## sm3

> Koskakohan Pusatec järjestelmä ilmestyy... varmaan kun joku sellaisen tekee



Mahtaako tulla sen Volvo 9900:n mukana. Palomaa varmaan osaa sanoa paremmin.

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Buscom ei toimi lion cityssä ainakaan mielestäni (järjestelmää ei näy missään)

----------


## sm3

> Buscom ei toimi lion cityssä ainakaan mielestäni (järjestelmää ei näy missään)


Onhan se siinä. Se mistä myydään liput. Matkakortinlukijakin on. Niitä HELMI laitteita ei ole siinä ollenkaan. 

Olisiko mitenkään mahdollista että kysyt kaikki kysymykset samassa viestissä?  :Wink:

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

On se mahdollista

Mutta ei se näy se Buscom kaikki on entisensä paitsi tangot eri ja varhoilu penkeissä

----------


## sm3

> On se mahdollista
> 
> Mutta ei se näy se Buscom kaikki on entisensä paitsi tangot eri ja varhoilu penkeissä


Avaatko nyt varmasti nimen omaan sen "Lion's City BusCom+CNG" version siitä bussista?

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Kyllä tottakai Minkäs muunkaan

----------


## sm3

> Kyllä tottakai Minkäs muunkaan


Okei. Luulen että sinun kannattaa lähettää YV:tä Palomaalle, taikka odoittaa että hän vastaa kysymykseesi tässä ketjussa. En osaa nyt auttaa asian kanssa...

----------


## Palomaa

> Okei. Luulen että sinun kannattaa lähettää YV:tä Palomaalle, taikka odoittaa että hän vastaa kysymykseesi tässä ketjussa. En osaa nyt auttaa asian kanssa...


En osaa kyllä minäkään nyt sanoa mistä on kyse, koska kyllä se kaikilla muilla on toiminut ihan hyvin.

Pusatec-järjestelmä ilmestyy Volvon kanssa jos on ilmestyäkseen.

----------


## sm3

Voisko Scaniakori sitten lähettää kuvan siitä miltä se ohjaamo hänellä sitten näyttää.

----------


## Palomaa

Solariksesta 15-metrinen telibussi julkaistu, mielestäni erittäin hieno!
http://www.omnibussimulator.de/forum...=9143&3c9c7f4c

----------


## Palomaa

Pakkohan se oli väsätä HSL-värit palloineen tuohon teli-vehkeeseen, tein nyt vain UOF-404 tapaisen värityksen.
HSL-väritys Solaris-telissä

Jos ihmettelette että missä ne rumat isot numerot ovat, ne ovat poissa sillä siivoilin vähän model.cfg tiedostoa, samalla muokkasin vähän noita tekstityksiä.
BusComit ja HELMI-laitteet viikonloppuna.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Pakkohan se oli väsätä HSL-värit palloineen tuohon teli-vehkeeseen, tein nyt vain UOF-404 tapaisen värityksen.
> HSL-väritys Solaris-telissä
> 
> Jos ihmettelette että missä ne rumat isot numerot ovat, ne ovat poissa sillä siivoilin vähän model.cfg tiedostoa, samalla muokkasin vähän noita tekstityksiä.
> BusComit ja HELMI-laitteet viikonloppuna.


Hienoa! Toimiiko tuo auto muuten kunnolla? Siis ihmiset menee oikeista ovista sisään/ulos jne..

----------


## Palomaa

> Hienoa! Toimiiko tuo auto muuten kunnolla? Siis ihmiset menee oikeista ovista sisään/ulos jne..


Toimii täydellisesti, paremmin kun se 10 metrinen.
Menee kun lataa fixin.

----------


## Elias

Mahtavaa! Testaan kohta. Jos toimii hyvin, niin heihei kakskerroksiset.  :Very Happy:  Vihdoin teliauto, toimiikot nyt Scalan sijaisena.  :Wink:

----------


## Palomaa

> Mahtavaa! Testaan kohta. Jos toimii hyvin, niin heihei kakskerroksiset.  Vihdoin teliauto, toimiikot nyt Scalan sijaisena.


Paremmin tuo toimii kuin 10-metrinen Solaris.  :Smile: 
Bowdenhamissa ajelin tuolla 375-linjaa ja 25-26 fps oli kokoajan eli melko kevyt auto!  :Smile:

----------


## sm3

> Toimii täydellisesti, paremmin kun se 10 metrinen.
> Menee kun lataa fixin.


Mistä tuon fixin saa. Tähän muuten se Jokeri väritys sopisi täydellisesti  :Wink: .

----------


## Elias

Joo, mä en ehkä teliautolla vielä uskaltautuis Herefieldiin kun kaksiakselisellakin vaan muutaman kerran käyny, sillonkin teki tosi tiukkaa.  :Smile:  Buscomeja ym. odottellessa.

----------


## zige94

> Joo, mä en ehkä teliautolla vielä uskaltautuis Herefieldiin kun kaksiakselisellakin vaan muutaman kerran käyny, sillonkin teki tosi tiukkaa.  Buscomeja ym. odottellessa.


Kaksiakselisilla Herefieldin kadut ovat ihan helppoja. Telillä en kyllä päässyt sieltä, yksi kohta oli ongelmallinen josta ei millään päässyt, ilman että otti Terrain collisionit asetuksista pois päältä. Kerran pamautin kääntyvällä perällä matkustajaa..  :Very Happy: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:43 ----------




> Mistä tuon fixin saa. Tähän muuten se Jokeri väritys sopisi täydellisesti .


http://aussiex.org/forum/index.php?/...20#entry122146
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17534772/OM...is15_Doors.rar

Kiitokset jälleen kerran Thiagolle!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Palomaa

> Tähän muuten se Jokeri väritys sopisi täydellisesti .


Nyt sanon kyllä törkeästi mutta anteeksi vain,
voit olla aivan satavarma että minä se en ole joka sen värityksen tekee, tein sen NL202, ja se oli jo tuskallista.

----------


## sm3

> Nyt sanon kyllä törkeästi mutta anteeksi vain,
> voit olla aivan satavarma että minä se en ole joka sen värityksen tekee, tein sen NL202, ja se oli jo tuskallista.


Asia selvä. Julkaisetko tuon HSL maalauksen?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:59 ----------

Ja tosiaan. Se Jokeri väritys NL202 bussille on *todella* hieno, eli kyllä ainakin minusta se on kaiken näkemäsi vaivan arvoinen. Kiitos siitä vielä.  :Smile:

----------


## Palomaa

> Asia selvä. Julkaisetko tuon HSL maalauksen?
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:59 ----------
> 
> Ja tosiaan. Se Jokeri väritys NL202 bussille on *todella* hieno, eli kyllä ainakin minusta se on kaiken näkemäsi vaivan arvoinen. Kiitos siitä vielä.


Noh, ehkä voin leppyä ja harkita sitä jokeria tohon autoon.  :Laughing: 
Julkaisen kyllä, viikonloppuna buscomien kera.

----------


## sm3

> Noh, ehkä voin leppyä ja harkita sitä jokeria tohon autoon. 
> Julkaisen kyllä, viikonloppuna buscomien kera.


Loistojuttu nuo buscomit. Mutta tee tuo Jokeri maalaus ainoastaan jos itse haluat ja jaksat sen tehdä.

----------


## Elias

Testasin telin.

Kuva telin ja pätkän erosta: http://i45.tinypic.com/t82sk8.png

Teliautossa on 42 istumapaikkaa (jos siis laskin oikein), ja pätkässä 20 istumapaikkaa. Eli pieni ero siis.  :Laughing: 

Teliauto on vähän turha ärhäkkä kiihtymään, kiihtyy hetkessä tosin kun kaksiakselinen, jolla menee siihen paljon aikaa. Kääntyvä taka-akselia ja niiaus ovat plussia tuossa teliautossa. Teliauton tekstuurit ovat hiukan huonolaatuisempia kuin pätkän. Kääntyessä oikealle joutuu väkisin käyttämään vastaantulijoiden kaistaa. (testasin Tatra Regional Expanded-kartassa)

Teliauto ois ihan huippu, jos...

..kiihtyvyyttä korjattaisiin
..tekstuureiden laatua parannettaisiin
ja... siihen sais Buscomin ja suomalaiset väritykset!  :Very Happy:

----------


## zige94

Omasta mielestäni teliauto ei ole läheskään niin ärhäkkä kuin 10metrinen Solaris.. Hyytyy helposti mäkiin, ja siinä sitten madellaan hidasta vauhtia ylös..

Jätti spandaussa ajelen nyt linjaa 13 teliautolla. Aivan mahtava auto kyllä  :Smile:

----------


## Elias

No onpas paljon ärhäkämpi! Testasin sitä perättäin telin kanssa. Kaasu pohjassa pätkä kiihtyi maltillisesti ja hitaammin, ja teli singahti kuin salama liikkeelle. Mäissä se kyllä jäi hieman, mutta olisi hyvä että sitä tasopainotettaisiin enemmän.

----------


## sm3

Joko moottori on niin paljon tehokkaampi, tai fysiikat taikka moottorin ohjelmointi on pahasti pielessä.

----------


## bussifriikki

Kun en saa tuota OMSIn omaa radiota toimimaan, niin toimiiko sellainen, että avaan netistä jonkun radion soimaan ja sitten käynnistän OMSIn?

Ja lataan just tota teliä. Toivottavasti se on yhtä hyvä kuin 10m-versio.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:42 ----------




> Kun en saa tuota OMSIn omaa radiota toimimaan, niin toimiiko sellainen, että avaan netistä jonkun radion soimaan ja sitten käynnistän OMSIn?
> 
> Ja lataan just tota teliä. Toivottavasti se on yhtä hyvä kuin 10m-versio.


Vastaan itselleni: radio toimii noin hyvin. Radionova.fi taustalle ja OMSI käyntiin. Pelin äänet toistuu hyvin ja radio myös.

Ekat fiilikset teli-Solariksesta: hyvin kevyt, mukava ajaa. Perä keikkuu vielä kääntyessä jalkakäytävälle, mutta eiköhän se kokemuksen karttuessa helpotu. Äänet ja kaikki viimeistellyn oloiset.

----------


## Palomaa

> Teliauto ois ihan huippu, jos...
> 
> ..kiihtyvyyttä korjattaisiin
> ..tekstuureiden laatua parannettaisiin
> ja... siihen sais Buscomin ja suomalaiset väritykset!


.. Mielestäni kiihtyvyydessä ei ole mitään vikaa, ainakaan minun Solariksessani.
.. Tekstuurit ovat mitä on, paremmat ne ainakin ovat kuin 10-metrisessä.
.. BusComit+HELMI ja väritykset ovat tulossa viikonloppuna kuten tuossa jo kirjoitin parisen tekstiä taempana.  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

Kokeilin itsekin tehdä värityksen Solaris-teliin.

HelB-värit sopii mielestäni aika hyvin tuohon malliin.

----------


## sm3

Olen nyt huristellut tämän telibussin kanssa parilla eri kartalla testausten lisäksi, ja todella mukavasti kulkee. Huomaan että kääntyvän telin ansiosta suurissa nopeuksissa bussi pysyy paljon paremmin hallinnassa mutkien kohdalla, ja kääntyminen on jopa helpomman tuntuista kuin 2- akselisella bussilla. Tilaa toki vaatii enemmän, kun bussin keula hakeutuu pidemmälle jolloin uhkaa joskus mennä hiukan pitkäksi risteyksissä, ja joutuu äkisti jarruttamaan josta matkustajat eivät pidä. Samoin perä osui alussa merkkeihin ja liikennevaloihin. Suurinosa ajosta menee ilman kolareita kun on noilla 2- akselisilla huristellut niin paljon.

Kiihtyvyys on minusta ihan ok, kun seuraa nopeusmitarin lukemaa joka kipuaa aika hissukseen kuitenkin. Ei tämä ole kuin 3-5 metriä pidempi kuin muut bussit joten ei sitä painoa niin paljoaa ole lisää että bussin pitäisi kiihtyä hyvin hitaasti ja vaikeasti. Kyllä myös 15 metriä pitkät Jokeri teli Volvotkin aika rivakasti kiihtyvät samoin kuin kaikki muutkin telit oikeassa maailmassa. 
Ja kiihtyvyyttä hillitsee kun lähtee rauhallisesti liikkeelle.  :Wink: 

Nuo teliakselit ovat kauempana toisistaan kuin mitä esim. Volvoissa ja Scanioissa näkee. Onkohan sille jokin erityinen syy?

Ja bussifriikin HelB maalaus sopii tähän bussiin loistavasti. Se varmaan tulee siihen Palomaan Buscom versioon mukaan, niin on kaikki samassa?

----------


## Palomaa

Kun siitä PUSATEC-laitteesta puhetta oli niin tässä on tämä keskeneräinen..
kuva
kuva

----------


## Palomaa

Vielä yksi kuva PUSATEC-laitteesta..
kuva
kesken vielä.

----------


## sm3

> Vielä yksi kuva PUSATEC-laitteesta..
> kuva
> kesken vielä.


Hieno. Mihin tämä siis tulikaan, siihen turisti Volvoon?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 9:26 ----------

Palomaa, missä vaiheessa tuo 9900 mahtaa olla. Meinaan aloittaa karttani "sulattamisen syväjäädytyksestä", mutten viitsi sitä turhaan tehdä jos bussia ei tulekkaan. Ehtii vain pilaantumaan koko kartta  :Laughing: .

En tosiaan halua jatkaa karttaa ennen kuin tiedän miltä tuo Luksus Turisti Volvo tuntuu ajaa, ja milainen tunnelma siinä on. Voin sitten tehdä kartan niin että se sulautuu bussin kanssa täydellisesti yhdeksi kokonaisuudeksi.

----------


## Palomaa

sm3, tuo tulee meidän Volvoon ja se on jo nyt puolturisti liazissa, sen julkaiden ehkä tänään illalla.. Volvo on edistymässä kyllä.. Mutta hyvä hiljaa tulee..  :Wink:

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Minulla on oma OMSI-foorumi: http://omsi.foorumit.fi/

----------


## tlajunen

Olen tosin myös ymmärtänyt, että vallalla on kohtalaisen kattavaa ihmettelyä siitä, miksi OMSI-keskustelu ylipäätään on Joukkoliikennefoorumilla.

Pelin ilmestyttyä oli ymmärrettävää, että keskustelua pelistä käytiin, kuten CIM:in tapauksessakin, mutta kun nykyään keskusteluun osallistuu vain kourallinen pelin sisällöntuottajia, niin ehkä keskustelu sopisi paremmin jollekin simulaattori- tai pelifoorumille.

Tämä tällaisena keskustelunavauksena. Mikäli enemmistökonsensus on oikeasti sitä mieltä, että tällaiset kuuluu (todellisen elämän) Joukkoliikennefoorumille, niin kaikin mokomin.  :Smile: 

(Ja ei, en ole peli- tai simulaatiovastainen. Tulee vietettyä peliviihteen äärellä vähän turhankin paljon nykyään.  :Smile:  Niille on vain sitten omat fooruminsa.)

----------


## sm3

> Olen tosin myös ymmärtänyt, että vallalla on kohtalaisen kattavaa ihmettelyä siitä, miksi OMSI-keskustelu ylipäätään on Joukkoliikennefoorumilla.
> 
> Pelin ilmestyttyä oli ymmärrettävää, että keskustelua pelistä käytiin, kuten CIM:in tapauksessakin, mutta kun nykyään keskusteluun osallistuu vain kourallinen pelin sisällöntuottajia, niin ehkä keskustelu sopisi paremmin jollekin simulaattori- tai pelifoorumille.
> 
> Tämä tällaisena keskustelunavauksena. Mikäli enemmistökonsensus on oikeasti sitä mieltä, että tällaiset kuuluu (todellisen elämän) Joukkoliikennefoorumille, niin kaikin mokomin. 
> 
> (Ja ei, en ole peli- tai simulaatiovastainen. Tulee vietettyä peliviihteen äärellä vähän turhankin paljon nykyään.  Niille on vain sitten omat fooruminsa.)


Tiedän ja *suuresti* itsekkin asia ihmetellyt, ja kysynytkin kuukankolta, mutta asia oli kunnossa. Minulle käy oikein hyvin jos tämä ketju pistetään vaikka lukkoon, ja hommaa jatketaan muualla tai YV:nä. Mutta olisin hyvin iloinen jos saisi kyllä tai ei vastauksen ylläpidolta. Poden vain huonoa omaatuntoa asiasta kun "sotken" tätä foorumia peli jutuilla...

Itse en ole pelaa kuin OMSI:a ja joskus sitä Cities in Motion peliä. Oikeat bussit ovat kuitenkin aidompia  :Laughing:  mutta hauska rentoutumiskeino tämä on minulle ollut.

Lahden Scaniakorilla oli tämmöinen foorumi:
http://omsi.foorumit.fi/ 
Mutta keskustelun taso epälyttää  :Icon Frown: . Tässä ketjussa on kuitenkin ollut tosi hyvä tunnelma.  :Smile:  Mutta OMSI on vain tämmöinen sivuharrastus, ja kaksi eri foorumia voisi olla hankala. Mutta, olen valmis siirtymään tuonne jos se on laadukas. Ehdin jo rekisteröityäkin.

Tämä on nyt vähän häiritsevää minusta, kun ei oikein tiedä miten homma jatkuu. Vai kuihtuuko koko harrastus sitten kokonaan kasaan.

----------


## Bussikuski95

Moikka teille omsi harrastajat ja muut bussiharrastajat. 
Vihdoin minut on hyväksytty sisään tänne  :Smile: . Olen omsi foorumin alkuperäinen ylläpitäjä ja foorumin perustaja.  :Very Happy:  
Tässä olen seurannut teidän tekstejä ja lupaavalta vaikuttaa volvon suhteen ja sm3 kartta  :Smile: . 
Itse olen myös bussiharrastaja en pelkästään omsin joten on hyvä että pääsin tänne (vuoden odottamisen jälkeen vaikka lukee liittynyt 10.6) ...  . Mutta käykää toki kurkkaamassa www.omsi.foorumit.fi sivustoa  :Smile: 
Ja antakaa parannus ehdotuksia. Suosittelen että olisi mahdollista että tämä aihe lukitaan tms ja siirtyisitte tuonne kun on sitä varten foorumi tehty  :Smile: 
Minä en tähän aiheeseen enää kirjota mitään minut löydät omsifoorumilta ja myös muualta täältä eri aiheista tulevaisuudessa 
(anteeksi mainostaminen)

----------


## bussifriikki

Minusta on ihan mukavaa, että OMSI-keskustelu on täällä JLF:ssä. Keskustelu on asiallista ja rentoa, ja voi samalla tsekata muitakin palstoja. Ja kun on niin paljon bussiasiantuntijoita, saa helposti vastauksen kysymyksiin, jotka ei suoranaisesti liity OMSIin.

Tässä vain minun ajatuksiani, jos tämä ketju meinataan sulkea.
____

Anyway...

Ajattelin tehdä seuraavaksi Veolian ja mahdollisesti TKL:n värit tuohon Solaris-teliin.

----------


## Palomaa

> Minusta on ihan mukavaa, että OMSI-keskustelu on täällä JLF:ssä. Keskustelu on asiallista ja rentoa, ja voi samalla tsekata muitakin palstoja. Ja kun on niin paljon bussiasiantuntijoita, saa helposti vastauksen kysymyksiin, jotka ei suoranaisesti liity OMSIin.
> 
> Tässä vain minun ajatuksiani, jos tämä ketju meinataan sulkea.


+1. Mielestäni tämä ei haittaa koska tämä on kuitenkin 'Muuta busseista'-kategoriassa, eli ei toisinsanoen muiden ketjujen tiellä.
Olisi aika sääli jos tämä suljettaisiin, sillä täällä on ihan hyvä tunnelma. Samalla saadaan me Suomalaiset jaettua omat modaukset täällä,
eikä muualla. Toivottavasti ketju säilyy.




> Ajattelin tehdä seuraavaksi Veolian ja mahdollisesti TKL:n värit tuohon Solaris-teliin.


Saanko pyytää sinulta tälläistä tai tälläistä väritystä?

----------


## sm3

> Minusta on ihan mukavaa, että OMSI-keskustelu on täällä JLF:ssä. Keskustelu on asiallista ja rentoa, ja voi samalla tsekata muitakin palstoja. Ja kun on niin paljon bussiasiantuntijoita, saa helposti vastauksen kysymyksiin, jotka ei suoranaisesti liity OMSIin.
> 
> Tässä vain minun ajatuksiani, jos tämä ketju meinataan sulkea.
> ____
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> Ajattelin tehdä seuraavaksi Veolian ja mahdollisesti TKL:n värit tuohon Solaris-teliin.


Juu, olisihan se mukava jos homma jatkuisi näin, katselin tuota foorumia jota on tällä ehdoteltu. Löysin sieltä erään vanhan (jo peruutetun) projektini, sekä Palomaan maalauksia ja hänen Buscom paketteja. Ovatko luvan kanssa siellä? Käyttäjät lienevät 11-16 vuotiaita...
Mutta jos tämä aihe tuntuu epäsopivalta tänne niin voihan sitä sukeltaa 11 vuotiaiden joukkoon pelailemaan.  :Laughing:  Ehkä sitten jokin YV postituslista tai jokin muu yhteydenpito tapa ennemmin  :Wink: . Mutta ylläpito päättää jälleen.

Kirjoitin aiemmin että tämän aiheen saa lukita ja voin siirtyä tuolle toiselle foorumille jos se on laadukas, totesin että se ei ole tarpeeksi laadukas joten en ole enää varma tämän aiheen lukitsemisesta.

----------


## zige94

> Juu, olisihan se mukava jos homma jatkuisi näin, katselin tuota foorumia jota on tällä ehdoteltu. Löysin sieltä erään vanhan (jo peruutetun) projektini, sekä Palomaan maalauksia ja hänen Buscom paketteja. Ovatko luvan kanssa siellä?


Jaa-a, Palomaan tuntien noiden muualla julkaisuun ja levittämiseen ei taida olla mitään lupaa.. Siis Palomaan projekteissa. Joten ne ovat todennäköisesti ilman lupaa siellä julkaistu. Palomaa vahvistakoon jos olen asian oikein ymmärtänyt että ne jotka Palomaa on tänne jakanut nii on tarkoitettu ainoastaan tänne jaettavaksi.

----------


## Elias

Joo, TKL-väritys Solaris-teliin kelpaa mulle!  :Very Happy:

----------


## sm3

> Jaa-a, Palomaan tuntien noiden muualla julkaisuun ja levittämiseen ei taida olla mitään lupaa.. Siis Palomaan projekteissa. Joten ne ovat todennäköisesti ilman lupaa siellä julkaistu. Palomaa vahvistakoon jos olen asian oikein ymmärtänyt että ne jotka Palomaa on tänne jakanut nii on tarkoitettu ainoastaan tänne jaettavaksi.


http://omsi.foorumit.fi/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=160 Buscom renault ja Lion's City
http://omsi.foorumit.fi/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=27 Palomaan maalauksia
http://omsi.foorumit.fi/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=203 Onko osa näitä palomaan maalauksia (kuten tuo Runkolinjasto)

----------


## Palomaa

> Joten ne ovat todennäköisesti ilman lupaa siellä julkaistu. Palomaa vahvistakoon jos olen asian oikein ymmärtänyt että ne jotka Palomaa on tänne jakanut nii on *tarkoitettu ainoastaan tänne jaettavaksi.*


Paksunsin tekstin zige94:n sanoista, paksunnettu tekstiosuus kertoo asian juuri sillä merkityksellä mitä olen sanonut, jos nyt oikein muistan.
Eli ne mitä täällä on jaettu, eivät ole tarkoitettu edelleen levitettäviksi, vaikka se ei suuri rikos olekkaan mutta kun näin on että se pysyy täällä niin se pysyy täällä.

Sivuston "OMSI-foorumit.net" tai jotain ylläpito, jos mahdollista niin poistaisitteko välittömästi vanhat tiedostot sieltä.




> http://omsi.foorumit.fi/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=160 Buscom renault ja Lion's City
> http://omsi.foorumit.fi/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=27 Palomaan maalauksia
> http://omsi.foorumit.fi/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=203 Onko osa näitä palomaan maalauksia (kuten tuo Runkolinjasto)


Siis onko edes todellista enään? Hän leikkaa väritykset oikeista tiedostopaketeista ja laittaa ne omaansa ja edelleenjulkaisee ne? Minkä takia jos saan kysyä?
Ja kyllä, yli 95% maalauksista ovat minun tekemiäni..
Ainut hyvä asia minkä löysin tuolta foorumilta on tämä keskeneräinen Volvo 9700:
kuva

----------


## tlajunen

En kirjautumattomana tiedä (miksi foorumi ei anna lukuoikeutta kirjautumattomille...?), miten OMSI-foorumeilla Palomaan tekoset on julkaistu. Jos ne on vain linkkejä muualla Palomaan itsensä julkaisemiin paketteihin, niin ongelmaa ei ole.

Jos taas itse paketit on kopioitu jonnekin muualle, niin asia riippuu siitä, minkä lisenssin Palomaa on modifikaatioilleen määritellyt. Ymmärtääkseni varsin yleistä on, että modit annetaan vapaaseen käyttöön siten, että alkuperäinen tekijä mainitaan myös muokatuissa versioissa. Tarkoituksenahan on simulaattorin laadun parantaminen, ei kaupallinen hyöty modaajille.

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Poistan ne heti

----------


## Palomaa

> En kirjautumattomana tiedä (miksi foorumi ei anna lukuoikeutta kirjautumattomille...?), miten OMSI-foorumeilla Palomaan tekoset on julkaistu. Jos ne on vain linkkejä muualla Palomaan itsensä julkaisemiin paketteihin, niin ongelmaa ei ole.
> 
> Jos taas itse paketit on kopioitu jonnekin muualle, niin asia riippuu siitä, minkä lisenssin Palomaa on modifikaatioilleen määritellyt. Ymmärtääkseni varsin yleistä on, että modit annetaan vapaaseen käyttöön siten, että alkuperäinen tekijä mainitaan myös muokatuissa versioissa. Tarkoituksenahan on simulaattorin laadun parantaminen, ei kaupallinen hyöty modaajille.


Asiahan ei ole niin yksinkertainen, kyse ei ole kaupallisesta hyödystä vaan nimenomaan simulaattorin laadun parantaminen. Mutta sitten kun aletaan siihen että kun latauslinkit eivät ole minun perästäni jälkeenjääneitä, vaan itse purettuja ja jälleen pakattuja. Tarkoittaa siis sitä että puuttuu .rar-paketista .txt-tiedosto jossa lukee oikeudet levitykseen, tekijöiden nimet ja sun muut tiedot.
Olen maininnut että täällä julkaistut tiedostot ovat täällä julkaistuja tiedostoja ja ne eivät ole tarkoitettuja jälleenlevitykseen, (ainakaan ilman lupaa!)
Jos lupaa kysyttäisiin edes niin asian laita voisi olla toinen.




> Poistan ne heti


Sitten asia on loppuunkäsitelty.

----------


## sm3

> Siis onko edes todellista enään? Hän leikkaa väritykset oikeista tiedostopaketeista ja laittaa ne omaansa ja edelleenjulkaisee ne? Minkä takia jos saan kysyä?
> Ja kyllä, yli 95% maalauksista ovat minun tekemiäni..
> Ainut hyvä asia minkä löysin tuolta foorumilta on tämä keskeneräinen Volvo 9700:
> kuva


Yrittää kai antaa semmoisen käsityksen että olisi ne itse tehnyt. Tekijöitäkään ei näytä olevan mainittu. Kyllä menee estoon tuo sivu koneeltani, en halua nähdä tuommoista touhua.

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

no anteeksi palomaa mutta en päässyt tänne koska tunnustani ei oltu aktivoitu vasta elokuussa pääsin tänne

poistin jo yhden aiheen jossa oli sinun värityksiäsi laitan sääntöihin ettei niitä saa enään laittaa meidän foorumille

----------


## Bussikuski95

Olen pahoillani kaikesta tapahtuunesta! Syvästi! JA täällä väitetään että sivustolla on 11-16 vuotiata. Itse olen 17 vuotias ja löytyy myös vanhempia! ja teen kaikkeni auttaakseni ja kehittääkseni foorumia.  :Sad:  Tarviiko kaikessa olla niin tiukka? ...  Asiattomat aiheet poistetaan ja kertokaa niistä minulle! Minä en ole lisännyt tämän foorumin asioita omalle foorumille joten en ole tiennyt tämän paikan tekijänoikeuksista. Kehotan omsidriver1 olemaan jatkossa varoivaisempi siitä että mitä julkaisee... Anteeksi etenkin palomaalle.
Pyrin mainitsemaan kaikissa tekijät ja tästä lähin sääntöihin lisään että pitää mainita modin tekijä! Tietääkseni todella törkeää myös väittää että paketit ovat uudelleen ladattu joihinkin koska tietääkseni mitä omsidriver1 julkaisi oli samat linkit kuin täällä kun tuossa tutkailin ennen aiheiden poistoa.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Saanko pyytää sinulta tälläistä tai tälläistä väritystä?


Jep. Aluksi teen sen nykyisen harmaa-valko-punaisen, ja sitten Vantaan ja Tampereen värit.

----------


## Palomaa

> Joo, TKL-väritys Solaris-teliin kelpaa mulle!


Ja tulevaisuudessa vaikka PUSATEC-laite ja matkakortin lukulaite vielä.  :Wink: 

---




> no anteeksi palomaa mutta en päässyt tänne koska tunnustani ei oltu aktivoitu vasta elokuussa pääsin tänne
> poistin jo yhden aiheen jossa oli sinun värityksiäsi laitan sääntöihin ettei niitä saa enään laittaa meidän foorumille


Asia on loppuunkäsitelty.



> Olen pahoillani kaikesta tapahtuunesta! Syvästi! JA täällä väitetään että sivustolla on 11-16 vuotiata. Itse olen 17 vuotias ja löytyy myös vanhempia! ja teen kaikkeni auttaakseni ja kehittääkseni foorumia.  Tarviiko kaikessa olla niin tiukka? ...  Asiattomat aiheet poistetaan ja kertokaa niistä minulle! Minä en ole lisännyt tämän foorumin asioita omalle foorumille joten en ole tiennyt tämän paikan tekijänoikeuksista. Kehotan omsidriver1 olemaan jatkossa varoivaisempi siitä että mitä julkaisee... Anteeksi etenkin palomaalle.


Asia on nyt loppuunkäsitelty.

PS. kumpi teistä on YouTubesta tuttu 22tammura tai bussikuski177/Hessu Hopo?

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Selvä homma Palomaa

Kaikki palomaan väritykset poistettu

----------


## kuukanko

> Tiedän ja *suuresti* itsekkin asia ihmetellyt, ja kysynytkin kuukankolta, mutta asia oli kunnossa.


Sanon nyt julkisestikin, että minua ei haittaa OMSI:sta keskustelu tällä foorumilla niin kauan, kun se pysyy omassa ketjussaan. Ne, joita aihe ei kiinnosta, voivat jättää tämän ketjun lukematta. Aihe joka tapauksessa liittyy läheisesti joukkoliikenteeseen.

Vaikka aiheelle on oma fooruminsa, niin vain sen takia en lukitse tätä ketjua. Jos keskustelu siirtyy OMSI-foorumille, niin sitten tämä ketju hiljenee itsestään, mutta se on ihan käyttäjien oma valinta. Onhan netti pullollaan muita joukkoliikenneaiheisiakin foorumeita, mutta silti täällä riittää keskustelua.

----------


## Palomaa

> Vaikka aiheelle on oma fooruminsa, niin vain sen takia en lukitse tätä ketjua.


Kiitos että kerroit tämän julkisestikkin, tuli selvyys asialle.  :Smile: 

Solaris Urbino III-15m (HSL-varusteltu) tulee julkaisuun tänä iltana.
Liaz 5256 (PUSATEC-laitteella varusteltu) tulee julkaisuun tänään/huomenna.

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Hienoa työtä Palomaa en päästä niitä leviämään mun foorumille

haluaisitko muuten palomaa vilkaista mun paunu väritystä lion cityyn

http://omsi.foorumit.fi/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=194

----------


## bussifriikki

> Hienoa työtä Palomaa en päästä niitä leviämään mun foorumille
> 
> haluaisitko muuten palomaa vilkaista mun paunu väritystä lion cityyn
> 
> http://omsi.foorumit.fi/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=194


Noita ei pääse selaamaan, ellei ole kirjautunut.

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Paunu MAN Lion's City

----------


## bussifriikki

Tässä tekemäni Veolian ja Vantaan Liikenteen väritykset.




Nämä on sitten vain JLF:ään.

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

hienot emme laita niitä omsi.foorumit.fihin

----------


## bussifriikki

Tuo teli-Solis sopii (ainakin minun ajotadoilla) parhaiten karttaan kuten Highway. Ahtaissa käännöksissä osun seiniin, ainakin Bad Kinzaussa. Miten teillä muilla?

Ja sm3, millaisia teitä kartassasi on? Siis suoria reittejä vai pieniä teitä jne..

----------


## Elias

Voitko tehdä siihen telisolarikseen tämmösen värityksen? http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Syyskuu+2012/IMG_2879.JPG

Sit kun siihen tulee vielä Pusatecit, niin on aito tamperelainen.  :Very Happy:

----------


## bussifriikki

TKL-väritys...

----------


## Elias

Nopeaa toimintaa, voin parannella tuota vielä itse, jos lähetät sen mulle?  :Laughing:

----------


## Palomaa

> Tässä tekemäni Veolian ja Vantaan Liikenteen väritykset.
> 
> http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/om...ng?img=smaller
> http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/om...ng?img=smaller
> 
> Nämä on sitten vain JLF:ään.


Hienoja ovat.  :Smile:  Jatka samaan malliin, lähetän tänään sen HSL-Solariksen, siinä ei ole enään noita rumia numeroita pilaamassa väritystä.  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Nopeaa toimintaa, voin parannella tuota vielä itse, jos lähetät sen mulle?


Joo. Tarkoituksena on vielä laittaa se Joukkoliikenne-logo oven viereen ja TKL-logo

----------


## Elias

> Joo. Tarkoituksena on vielä laittaa se Joukkoliikenne-logo oven viereen ja TKL-logo


Jep, sitten vielä kylkeen "Tampereen joukkoliikenne". Voin tehdä tuohon sisätilat. (kaiteiden värit, penkkikankaan)

----------


## sm3

> Tuo teli-Solis sopii (ainakin minun ajotadoilla) parhaiten karttaan kuten Highway. Ahtaissa käännöksissä osun seiniin, ainakin Bad Kinzaussa. Miten teillä muilla?
> 
> Ja sm3, millaisia teitä kartassasi on? Siis suoria reittejä vai pieniä teitä jne..


Minulla tuo on mahtunut hyvin, mutten olekkaan ajellut Bad Kinzau kartalla. 

Siinä on pieniä ja keskisuuria rakennusboomi-rantakaupunkeja joissa on ahtaitakin teitä, sekä niiden välissä kaksi kaistaa per suunta rantatietä palmuineen ja merineen sekä valastuine hotelleineen.  :Cool: 

Kartalla on myös kaupunkiajoa Solariksella, mutta pääosa on turistiajoa 9900 Volvolla. En oikein nyt tiedä noista linjoista, miten ne menisivät koska keskityn rakentamaan hienon paikan ja lisään sitten vasta linjat joten en lupaa mitään.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Siinä on pieniä ja keskisuuria rakennusboomi-rantakaupunkeja joissa on ahtaitakin teitä, sekä niiden välissä kaksi kaistaa per suunta rantatietä palmuineen ja merineen sekä valastuine hotelleineen. 
> 
> Kartalla on myös kaupunkiajoa Solariksella, mutta pääosa on turistiajoa 9900 Volvolla. En oikein nyt tiedä noista linjoista, miten ne menisivät koska keskityn rakentamaan hienon paikan ja lisään sitten vasta linjat joten en lupaa mitään.


Okei, odotan jo mielenkiinnolla!  :Smile: 

Tässä uusi TKL-väri

----------


## Elias

Pyydän, laita se nyt yksityisviestillä edes tai jotain että voin tuunata sitä hienommaks..  :Smile:

----------


## Palomaa

Tuohon PUSATEC-laitteeseen palaten, 2 ääntä tarvittaisiin, Seutupiippaus U-linjan bussista vaikkapa, ja sitten Elias, jos voisit nauhoittaa tuosta matkakortinlukijasta sen ärsyttävän piippausäänen, jos mahdollista niin että muita taustaääniä ei kuuluisi.  :Smile:  Sitten PUSATEC olisi valmis.

----------


## Elias

Joo, sopii. Ehdin varmaan jo huomenna. On sitä ennenkin äänitelty: http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Huhtikuu+20...A4%C3%A4ni.MOV  :Smile: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:59 ----------

Tässä on uusi TKL-väritys. Tiedän, ei mikään mestariteos, vaan tästähän se lähtee.. toisten muokkauksista ja sisätilan tekemisestä: siniset kaiteet ja penkkikangas, vaihdoin hieman kyljen sinisyyttä, suurensin vaakunaa ja laitoin mustaa ikkunan yläpuolelle ja sinne valkoisen TKL-tekstin. Paransin myös hieman "Tampereen joukkoliikenne"-tekstin ja yhteistariffilogon laatua.

----------


## Palomaa

Okei, eli julkaisen kohta HSL-solariksen.

Me aloitettiin nyt tässä suunnittelemaan MOBITEC-kilpiä OMSIIN.
Se tulee onnistumaan ja aiomme myös tehdä sen. Kilvet tullaan tekemään Mobitec Info Editillä, josta sitten taiteillaan .png-muotoisia kuvia eli bitmappeja.


Tämä on vain hahmoitelma ja se ei edes näy oikein.

----------


## sm3

> Okei, eli julkaisen kohta HSL-solariksen.
> 
> Me aloitettiin nyt tässä suunnittelemaan MOBITEC-kilpiä OMSIIN.
> Se tulee onnistumaan ja aiomme myös tehdä sen. Kilvet tullaan tekemään Mobitec Info Editillä, josta sitten taiteillaan .png-muotoisia kuvia eli bitmappeja.
> 
> 
> Tämä on vain hahmoitelma ja se ei edes näy oikein.


Mites tuo toimisi, pelkkä tavallinen HOF tiedosto ei varmaan riitä. Vai onko tuo samalla menetelmällä kuin ne nauhakilvet. Ja tuleeko tuohon bussiin myös Mobitec kilpilaite varsinaisen kilven lisäksi?

Saako tuohon asennettua myös tämmöiset nauhakilvet jos ajelee vanhemmalla kartalla ja vanhalla värityksellä.
http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallis...auhakilvet.jpg

Testaan tänään miten teli Solaris mahtuu kartalleni, ja ehkä teen vähän uutta tietä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:02 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 9:15 ----------

Mistä tuon Mobitec Info edit ohjelman saa? Voisin tehdä kilpiä.

----------


## Elias

Info editin saa täältä. http://www.mobitec.com.br/novo/MIE%2...-%20Brasil.zip

Sen saa kyllä Suomekskin, sitten kun pääsee asennusvaiheeseen, mutta alkuun se on vissiin portugaliksi.

----------


## sm3

Ajattelin tehdä värikilpiä. Mitä mittoja Palomaa mahtaa käyttää, koska tuo ohjelma vaatii että annan sille (siis ohjelmalle) kilven mitat.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:54 ----------

Ja pieni päivitys. Teli mahtuu kulkemaan kartallani. Kokeilin jopa peruuttamista ahtaasta paikasta kahden bussin välistä varikolla. Hyvin suju, ei osunut mihinkään.  :Laughing:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Ajattelin tehdä värikilpiä. Mitä mittoja Palomaa mahtaa käyttää, koska tuo ohjelma vaatii että annan sille kilven mitat.


Miten toi MIE toimii?



> Ja pieni päivitys. Teli mahtuu kulkemaan kartallani. Kokeilin jopa peruuttamista ahtaasta paikasta kahden bussin välistä varikolla. Hyvin suju, ei osunut mihinkään.


Hyvä homma! Kuinka iso työ on vielä edessä?

----------


## sm3

> Miten toi MIE toimii?
> 
> 
> Hyvä homma! Kuinka iso työ on vielä edessä?


En oikein osaa neuvoa, ohjelmassa taisi olla jotkin ohjeet...

Iso. Mutta ajallisesti pieni, mutta se lyhytkin aika täytyy jakaa useaan osaan joten kestää, mutta vuoden loppuun mennessä viimeistään on valmista. Periaatteessa kartan saisi varmaankin valmiiksi viikossa, mutta laatu olisi kehno ja se tuntuisi jo työltä ja tämä on harrastus  :Wink: .

Mutta katsotaan miten käy. Kartassa on jo paljon semmoista joista en ole edes näyttänyt kuvia, ja tunnelma on hyvin eteläinen.

----------


## Palomaa

Nauhakilpiä en ala tekemään, nyt on pakattu se bussi ja alan uploadaamaan sitä.
Tuo Mobitec-kilpisysteemi tulee omaamaan ICU400-laitteen, ja nuo kilvet tulee samalla tekniikalla kuin Dennis Envirossakin, eli bittimappina.

----------


## bussifriikki

Elias, lähetätkö mulle sen parannellun TKL:n?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:50 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:48 ----------




> Nauhakilpiä en ala tekemään, nyt on pakattu se bussi ja alan uploadaamaan sitä.
> Tuo Mobitec-kilpisysteemi tulee omaamaan ICU400-laitteen, ja nuo kilvet tulee samalla tekniikalla kuin Dennis Envirossakin, eli bittimappina.


Kuinka iso tiedosto se bussi on?

----------


## Palomaa

> Kuinka iso tiedosto se bussi on?


Ei kovinkaan iso, ei vain muistanut uploadata.  :Laughing:  
1 minuutti jäljellä tiedoston linkin saantiin.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Ei kovinkaan iso, ei vain muistanut uploadata.  
> 1 minuutti jäljellä tiedoston linkin saantiin.


Ok  :Very Happy:  Kannattaako se alkuperäinen Solaris pitää mukana Vehiclesissä vai korvata se tällä?

----------


## Palomaa

Solaris Urbino II-15 metrinen teli-bussi HSL-varustein on nyt julkaistu.
Latauslinkki: *Lataa tästä*

Bussia EI saa julkaista muualla.

Bussissa on:
- HSL-väritys
- BusCom-laitteet
- HELMI-laitteet
- Alkolukko
- Turvaohjaamo
- Valvontakamerat
- Muuta herkkua..

*Poista edellinen SU_15 kansio Vehicles-kansiosta, ja laita tämä sinne, repaintit kannattaa ottaa talteen!*

----------


## bussifriikki

> Solaris Urbino II-15 metrinen teli-bussi HSL-varustein on nyt julkaistu.


Noniin, testi Gründorfissa on tehty, ja aivan upeahan tuo on. Makeeta, kun matkustajat käyvät piippaamassa lippunsa buscomilla.
Saakohan sisätilan inforuutuun sen linjanumeron lisäksi seuraavien pysäkkien nimet?

----------


## Palomaa

> Saakohan sisätilan inforuutuun sen linjanumeron lisäksi seuraavien pysäkkien nimet?


Siellähän on? sinun pitää rivinvaihtoa joka pysäkin jälkeen painaa, CAPS LOCK:in yläpuolella olevaa nappia siis.
Pysäkillä kun ovet ovat auki, näyttää päätepysäkin näytössä, kun ovet kiinni, näkyy seuraava pysäkki, juuri niinkuin helmissä.

----------


## zige94

> Siellähän on? sinun pitää rivinvaihtoa joka pysäkin jälkeen painaa, CAPS LOCK:in yläpuolella olevaa nappia siis.
> Pysäkillä kun ovet ovat auki, näyttää päätepysäkin näytössä, kun ovet kiinni, näkyy seuraava pysäkki, juuri niinkuin helmissä.


Ja eikös tämä ole sama kuin IBIS:ssä pysäkin vaihto? Itselläni se nimittäin taas on ihan eri näppäimessä. Joku voi olla vaihtanut sen. Ja sarkaimeksi eli TAB:iksi tuota näppäintä kutsutaan  :Smile:

----------


## Palomaa

> Ja eikös tämä ole sama kuin IBIS:ssä pysäkin vaihto? Itselläni se nimittäin taas on ihan eri näppäimessä. Joku voi olla vaihtanut sen. Ja sarkaimeksi eli TAB:iksi tuota näppäintä kutsutaan


Juu eli pysäkinvaihto.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Siellähän on? sinun pitää rivinvaihtoa joka pysäkin jälkeen painaa, CAPS LOCK:in yläpuolella olevaa nappia siis.
> Pysäkillä kun ovet ovat auki, näyttää päätepysäkin näytössä, kun ovet kiinni, näkyy seuraava pysäkki, juuri niinkuin helmissä.





> Ja eikös tämä ole sama kuin IBIS:ssä pysäkin vaihto? Itselläni se nimittäin taas on ihan eri näppäimessä. Joku voi olla vaihtanut sen. Ja sarkaimeksi eli TAB:iksi tuota näppäintä kutsutaan


Ok. En tiennyt tuosta tabista. Ajoin vaan Gründorfin 76:tta eikä ruudussa ollut mitään, niin ihmettelin.
Jos ei paina sarkainta, pysyykö näyttö pimeänä?

----------


## Palomaa

> Ok. En tiennyt tuosta tabista. Ajoin vaan Gründorfin 76:tta eikä ruudussa ollut mitään, niin ihmettelin.
> Jos ei paina sarkainta, pysyykö näyttö pimeänä?


Ei pysy? Siinä edelleen lukee sen ekan pysäkin nimi ellet paina sarkainta ja se vaihtuu.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Ei pysy? Siinä edelleen lukee sen ekan pysäkin nimi ellet paina sarkainta ja se vaihtuu.


Mulla se ruutu on STOPpia ja linjanumeroa lukuunottamatta mustana. Ja TAB-napissa kytkin. Millä komennolla saa sen pysäkin vaihtumaan?
Mulla varmaan puuttuu joku tiedosto tai jotain kun ne pysäkinnimet ei näy...

----------


## zige94

> Mulla se ruutu on STOPpia ja linjanumeroa lukuunottamatta mustana. Ja TAB-napissa kytkin. Millä komennolla saa sen pysäkin vaihtumaan?
> Mulla varmaan puuttuu joku tiedosto tai jotain kun ne pysäkinnimet ei näy...


Näppäilet siihe Ibissii/buscomiin linjan ibis tiedot, kato mikä sulla on näppäinasetuksissa näppäimenä Microphone switch (announcements) kohdassa.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Näppäilet siihe Ibissii/buscomiin linjan ibis tiedot, kato mikä sulla on näppäinasetuksissa näppäimenä Microphone switch (announcements) kohdassa.


Selvä. Toimiiko se vain jos laittaa linjan buscomin kautta? Mä laitan aina sieltä ylävalikosta.

----------


## zige94

> Selvä. Toimiiko se vain jos laittaa linjan buscomin kautta? Mä laitan aina sieltä ylävalikosta.


Vaikea sanoa, itselläni tilttasi nimittäin..  :Very Happy:  Mutta veikkaan että buscomin kautta. Kannattaaa opetella niitä ibis-koodeja käyttämään  :Wink:  Saat aidomman siitä!  :Smile:  Esim. Grundorfissa line on 07600 ja route on Krankenhaussii 1 ja Bauernhoffii 2  :Smile:

----------


## Palomaa

Ainiin, sehän on HELMI, se vaihtaa itsestään pysäkit siihen, eli ei riippuvainen siitä mitä matrixissa sanoo tai lukee, valitset vain aikataulun ja vola, HELMI on päällä.

----------


## bussifriikki

Edelleen pysyy mustana, kun kokeilin buscomilla.

----------


## zige94

> Edelleen pysyy mustana, kun kokeilin buscomilla.


Juu sama mulla. Näkyy vain linjanumero. Palomaa sanoi mesessä että pakkaa uudelleen ja uppaa uudelleen. Hänellä nimittäin screenshottien perusteella toimii ongelmitta. Olit valinnut aikataulun sieltä valikosta, virrat kaikki päälle jne. ja silti ei näy mitään, vai näkyy pelkkä linjanumero?

----------


## bussifriikki

> Juu sama mulla. Näkyy vain linjanumero. Palomaa sanoi mesessä että pakkaa uudelleen ja uppaa uudelleen. Hänellä nimittäin screenshottien perusteella toimii ongelmitta.


 Ok, hyvä. 


> Olit valinnut aikataulun sieltä valikosta, virrat kaikki päälle jne. ja silti ei näy mitään, vai näkyy pelkkä linjanumero?


 Juuri noin. Pelkkä linjanumero.

----------


## zige94

> Ok, hyvä.  Juuri noin. Pelkkä linjanumero.


Okei. Palomaalla toimii ongelmitta. Ongelmaa selvitetään, pistin itse Thiagolle viestiä, joten joudutaan odottamaan iltaan/yöhön vastausta  :Smile:  Yhdessä Palomaankin kanssa yritetään selvittää mikä vialla, koska tosiaan Palomaalla toimii niinkuin pitäisi.

----------


## Elias

Zige, onko sulla aikataulu valittuna?

----------


## bussifriikki

> Okei. Palomaalla toimii ongelmitta. Ongelmaa selvitetään, pistin itse Thiagolle viestiä, joten joudutaan odottamaan iltaan/yöhön vastausta  Yhdessä Palomaankin kanssa yritetään selvittää mikä vialla, koska tosiaan Palomaalla toimii niinkuin pitäisi.


Okei, jees. Eihän tuolla mitään tulipalokiirettä ole, tärkein että auto liikkuu. Mutta mukava yksityiskohtahan se HELMI on.  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

> Okei, jees. Eihän tuolla mitään tulipalokiirettä ole, tärkein että auto liikkuu. Mutta mukava yksityiskohtahan se HELMI on.


Jep, samaa mieltä itsekkin! :Smile:  Katotaan mitä Thiago keksii  :Smile:

----------


## Nak

Simulaattori on taas askeleen lähempänä todellisuutta, kerran Helmikin temppuilee yhtälailla kuin oikeassakin elämässä  :Laughing:

----------


## zige94

> Simulaattori on taas askeleen lähempänä todellisuutta, kerran Helmikin temppuilee yhtälailla kuin oikeassakin elämässä


 :Very Happy:  Samaa tossa sanoin itsekkin.. :Laughing:  Mutta erona todellisuuteen, asiaa yritetään korjata  :Wink:

----------


## Palomaa

> Simulaattori on taas askeleen lähempänä todellisuutta, kerran Helmikin temppuilee yhtälailla kuin oikeassakin elämässä


Naurahdin  :Laughing: , niin ja että joillain se toimii ja joillain ei. Mutta ihmettelen kyllä että miksi se ei juuri heillä toimi? Minulla, yhdellä toisella ja Thiagolla toimii muttei bussifriikillä ja zigellä. 

Toimiiko eliaksella?

----------


## bussifriikki

> Naurahdin , niin ja että joillain se toimii ja joillain ei. Mutta ihmettelen kyllä että miksi se ei juuri heillä toimi? Minulla, yhdellä toisella ja Thiagolla toimii muttei bussifriikillä ja zigellä. 
> 
> Toimiiko eliaksella?


Voisiko minulta ja zigeltä puuttua joku tarvittava tiedosto tai jotain? Tämä vain näin ulkopuolisen ajatuksenjuoksulla...

Voitko laittaa kuvan tosta toimivasta Helmistä?

----------


## sm3

Kokeilkaa ladata tämä:
http://omnibussimulator.forumieren.c...-normal-narrow
Tuo fontti katoaa joskus "itsestään" ja silloin ei tekstit näy.

----------


## zige94

> Kokeilkaa ladata tämä:
> http://omnibussimulator.forumieren.c...-normal-narrow
> Tuo fontti katoaa joskus "itsestään" ja silloin ei tekstit näy.


Tuo on, ei näkyisi muuten Bad Kinzaussa kyltitkään. Asensin tuon juuri pari päivää sitten  :Smile: 

Joku toinen fontti se oli. Palomaa lähetti mulle koko fontti -kansion ja nyt toimii. Palomaa postaa kohta uuden, joka sisältää fontti -kansion  :Smile:

----------


## sm3

> Tuo on, ei näkyisi muuten Bad Kinzaussa kyltitkään. Asensin tuon juuri pari päivää sitten


Selvä, en tiedä sitten. En muuten itse ole edes kiinnittänyt huomiota tuohon kun en ole matkustajan näkökulmasta katsellut, joten en osaa sanoa toimiiko minulla.

----------


## Palomaa

> Selvä, en tiedä sitten. En muuten itse ole edes kiinnittänyt huomiota tuohon kun en ole matkustajan näkökulmasta katsellut, joten en osaa sanoa toimiiko minulla.


zige meinasi tiekylttejä..  :Wink: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:51 ----------

Pakkasin Fonts-kansion ja lähetin zigelle, hänellä toimi sen jälkeen.
Elikkäs tässä:
Lataa tästä.

----------


## bussifriikki

> zige meinasi tiekylttejä.. 
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:51 ----------
> 
> Pakkasin Fonts-kansion ja lähetin zigelle, hänellä toimi sen jälkeen.
> Elikkäs tässä:
> Lataa tästä.


Kiitos, nyt Helmi näkyy! Se on hauska peli, lisää aitoutta tähän!  :Smile:  
Vielä kun olisi joku todella suomalainen bussi, Scala, City L tai vieläpä K202 niin siinä sitä olis kerrakseen!  :Smile:

----------


## Palomaa

> Vielä kun olisi joku todella suomalainen bussi, Scala, City L tai vieläpä K202 niin siinä sitä olis kerrakseen!


Volvo 8700LE 6x2 on seuraava projekti 9900:n jälkeen.  :Wink:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Volvo 8700LE 6x2 on seuraava projekti 9900:n jälkeen.


MAHTAVAA!
Sehän on hienoa. Ja laatu on varmasti huippuluokkaa!  :Smile:

----------


## Palomaa

Eli korjattu versio Solaris Urbinosta (HSL-varustein) Nyt toimii myös HELMI.  :Wink: 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/imf9ueprbo...rbino%2015.rar

Volvo 9900:sta uteliaat:
5 pientä säätöä jäljellä.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Volvo 9900:sta uteliaat:
> 5 pientä säätöä jäljellä.


Hienoa! Pääsee sitten pian ajelulle  :Smile: 

Sitten kun haluat, voisitko lähettää sen repaint-tiedoston?

----------


## Palomaa

> Hienoa! Pääsee sitten pian ajelulle 
> 
> Sitten kun haluat, voisitko lähettää sen repaint-tiedoston?


Ei nyt sentään vielä kumminkaan, puuttuu scriptit ja äänet.  :Wink: 
Meiltä puuttuu skriptaaja vieläkin..

Volvon sisätilanäkymä:
Jos joku pelkää että tämä jää kesken niin ei tule tapahtumaan.  :Wink:

----------


## Palomaa

Nyt on ekat testaukset Mobitecista tehty, ja toimii ihan hyvin.
Tämä on vasta kohdassa 1%.  :Very Happy: 

Tämä on jo miltä näyttää pelissä, ei siis ole muokattu: kuva

----------


## Mikko121

> Volvo 8700LE 6x2 on seuraava projekti 9900:n jälkeen.


Hienoa! Lopultakin auto mikä on ollu toivelistalla. Toivon kyllä todella että Palomaa kumppaneineen jatkaa hommia tällä linjalla. Tokikin joku vanhempi suomalaiskorinen olisi aivan huippu, mutta tämä on jo hyvä juttu

----------


## sm3

Juu, teli 8700LE olisi loistojuttu.  :Very Happy:  Malli on oma suosikkini juuri telinä.

Mutta kun saisi sen 9900 bussin ensin ajoon, ja 8500, 7700 yms yms. Hieno, Volvon täytteineen tulevaisuus edessä.  :Laughing:

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Sitten kun Scala saadaan omsiin niin on paras juttu  :Very Happy: 

Tässä vihdoin kuva buscom ongelmasta

----------


## sm3

> Sitten kun Scala saadaan omsiin niin on paras juttu


Luulen ettei Palomaa Scalaa tee/teetä.  :Wink: 

Minulle se mikä OMSI:iin pitäisi saada on Lahti Eagle.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Luulen ettei Palomaa Scalaa tee/teetä. 
> 
> Minulle se mikä OMSI:iin pitäisi saada on Lahti Eagle.


Minulle se _must have_ bussi olisi varmaankin Wiima K202 tai Carrus City L.  :Very Happy: 

Tietty 9900:aa, 8500:aa, 7700:aa ja 8700:aa odotan kuin kuuta nousevaa, mutta mikään ei voita wanhaa kunnon Wiima-Carrusta  :Smile:

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

No Lahti Eaglekin käy  :Very Happy:  ei scalaa kukaan halua tehdä tosin huomasi nettä solaris urbino buscom versiossa on proto scalan stop napit  :Very Happy:

----------


## Elias

TKL-väritys on nyt julkaistu.

Latauslinkki: Klikkaa (paina Download)

Väritystä *ei saa julkaista* tai ladata muualle. Vain JLF:n käyttöön.

Tiedostojen salasana on "JLF", siis isoilla kirjaimilla. Luethan "Lue minut"-tiedoston.

Kuvia: http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Omaa+tavaraa/TKL-v%C3%A4ritys/

Tekijät: bussifriikki värityksen pohja, Elias sisätila ja täydennystä ulkoväritykseen

----------


## zige94

> Minulle se _must have_ bussi olisi varmaankin Wiima K202 tai Carrus City L.


Nämä omasta mielestänikin olisivat ihan huippu juttu! Vanha kunnon torni volvo!  :Wink:

----------


## bussifriikki

> TKL-väritys on nyt julkaistu.
> 
> Latauslinkki: Klikkaa (paina Download)
> 
> Väritystä *ei saa julkaista* tai ladata muualle. Vain JLF:n käyttöön.
> 
> Tiedostojen salasana on "JLF", siis isoilla kirjaimilla. Luethan "Lue minut"-tiedoston.
> 
> Kuvia: http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Omaa+tavaraa/TKL-v%C3%A4ritys/
> ...


Hyvältä vaikuttaa!

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:41 ----------

Latasin Davisville 2 -kartan, ja siihen tuli karttaa käynnistäessä joku saksankielinen varoitus grafikformatista. 
Sitten pelissä kaikki autot ja bussit ovat kokonaan valkoisia, ikkunoita myöten, ja itse ei voi lisätä bussia kartalle.

What gives?

----------


## Palomaa

> Tässä vihdoin kuva buscom ongelmasta


Sulla taitaa olla väärä auto kyseessä.

----------


## Elias

> Latasin Davisville 2 -kartan, ja siihen tuli karttaa käynnistäessä joku saksankielinen varoitus grafikformatista. 
> Sitten pelissä kaikki autot ja bussit ovat kokonaan valkoisia, ikkunoita myöten, ja itse ei voi lisätä bussia kartalle.
> 
> What gives?


Olen kuullut, että kyseisessä kartassa on muillakin ollut muutenkin samankaltainen ongelma, se on kai sen lataustiedoston vika. En tiedä ratkaisua siihen.

----------


## sm3

Tui Davisville2 on aika älyttömän iso kartta ilmeisesti. Voisiko koneesta loppua puhti.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Tui Davisville2 on aika älyttömän iso kartta ilmeisesti. Voisiko koneesta loppua puhti.


Se voi olla. Tiedättekö mitään hyviä karttoja, jotka ovat kevyitä? Gründorf alkaa käydä vähän tylsäksi  :Very Happy:

----------


## zige94

> Se voi olla. Tiedättekö mitään hyviä karttoja, jotka ovat kevyitä? Gründorf alkaa käydä vähän tylsäksi


Daytonford 4.0. voisi ehkä toimia jotenkuten?  :Smile:  Samaten Highway, Egypt-Cairo, Dannenberg, Lakeland, Maple Leaf ja Tatra Regional. Siinä kaikki Aussiexista jotka ovat kevyitä. OMSI:n omalta foorumilta en ala edes linkittää (boikotoin sitä).

Itse en ole pelannut noista kuin Highway ja Daytonford 4.0., koska koneellani toimii nuo kaikkein raskaimmat mapit, niin tulee sitten niitä enimmäkseen pelailtua.

----------


## Elias

> Se voi olla. Tiedättekö mitään hyviä karttoja, jotka ovat kevyitä? Gründorf alkaa käydä vähän tylsäksi


Great Grundorf  :Wink: 

http://3dtranstudio.net/omsi/gg1.php

Sitten tulossa myös upeaakin upeampi Great Grundorf 2, tänä talvena... http://3dtranstudio.net/omsi/gg2.php

----------


## sm3

Mites nuo Veolia ja Vantaan Liikenne maalaukset?

----------


## bussifriikki

> Daytonford 4.0. voisi ehkä toimia jotenkuten?  Samaten Highway, Egypt-Cairo, Dannenberg, Lakeland, Maple Leaf ja Tatra Regional. Siinä kaikki Aussiexista jotka ovat kevyitä. OMSI:n omalta foorumilta en ala edes linkittää (boikotoin sitä).
> 
> Itse en ole pelannut noista kuin Highway ja Daytonford 4.0., koska koneellani toimii nuo kaikkein raskaimmat mapit, niin tulee sitten niitä enimmäkseen pelailtua.


Latasin Daytonfordin ja sain uuden suosikkikartan!  :Very Happy:  Vedin linjat 10 ja 89 ja se on kyllä tosi hieno kartta, eikä edes pahemmin töki munkaan koneella.



> Mites nuo Veolia ja Vantaan Liikenne maalaukset?


Valmiit.

----------


## sm3

> Valmiit.


Onko saatavilla? Jos on, niin voisitko lähettää.  :Smile: 

Kiitos etukäteen.

----------


## Ciuu96

Alkoi suomalaisen Omsi-modaamisen Helsinki- ja Tampere-keskeisyys ärsyttää, pakko tuoda Turkuakin hieman esille tässä pelissä.  :Smile:  





Turun tilaajaväritys siis MAN NL202:een. Teen noita varmaan myös muihin busseihin ja julkaisen sitten yhtenä pakettina. Teli-Solaris nyt ainakin on listalla. Ehkäpä jonkun kartankin Turusta vielä joskus teen, jos aikaa ja intoa riittää. 
Erittäin hienoja modauksia muuten täällä tullut vastaan, väritykset ja HELMI/Buscom-modit ovat suorastaan upeita. Myös Volvo 9900 on mahtava!

Ensimmäinen viesti myös koko JLF:ään, olen täällä näköjään suunnilleen 2 vuotta jo lurkannut ja vihdoin uskaltauduin kirjoittamaan viestin. Koitan muuallekin kirjoitella ettei jää vain tähän OMSI-aiheeseen.

----------


## Palomaa

> 


Jäsen lisää meidän keskuuteen! Suorastaan todella hieno väritys! Ja kiitokset kehuista koskien modeja sekä Volvo 9900:aa.  :Smile:

----------


## sm3

> Alkoi suomalaisen Omsi-modaamisen Helsinki- ja Tampere-keskeisyys ärsyttää, pakko tuoda Turkuakin hieman esille tässä pelissä.  
> 
> Turun tilaajaväritys siis MAN NL202:een. Teen noita varmaan myös muihin busseihin ja julkaisen sitten yhtenä pakettina. Teli-Solaris nyt ainakin on listalla. Ehkäpä jonkun kartankin Turusta vielä joskus teen, jos aikaa ja intoa riittää. 
> Erittäin hienoja modauksia muuten täällä tullut vastaan, väritykset ja HELMI/Buscom-modit ovat suorastaan upeita. Myös Volvo 9900 on mahtava!
> 
> Ensimmäinen viesti myös koko JLF:ään, olen täällä näköjään suunnilleen 2 vuotta jo lurkannut ja vihdoin uskaltauduin kirjoittamaan viestin. Koitan muuallekin kirjoitella ettei jää vain tähän OMSI-aiheeseen.


Mukava saada vähän Turkulaistakin väriä mukaan. Tee ihmeessä kartta Turusta joskus. Turussahan on myös monia muitakin värityksiä käytössä joten kannattaa niitäkin tehdä jos intoa riittää. Matkakortti systeemikin on vähän erilainen, mutta suurin ero lienee muistaakseni ulkonäössä ja taisi se lukulaite sijaita eri kohdassa ainakin joissain autoissa.

Olen tosiaan usein kiinnittänyt huomiota siihen että seuraat kyllä tätä aihetta säännöllisesti muttet koskaan kirjoita mitään. Mutta hienoa että rohkaistuit lopulta  :Laughing: .

----------


## bussifriikki

> Alkoi suomalaisen Omsi-modaamisen Helsinki- ja Tampere-keskeisyys ärsyttää, pakko tuoda Turkuakin hieman esille tässä pelissä.  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turun tilaajaväritys siis MAN NL202:een. Teen noita varmaan myös muihin busseihin ja julkaisen sitten yhtenä pakettina. Teli-Solaris nyt ainakin on listalla. Ehkäpä jonkun kartankin Turusta vielä joskus teen, jos aikaa ja intoa riittää. 
> Erittäin hienoja modauksia muuten täällä tullut vastaan, väritykset ja HELMI/Buscom-modit ovat suorastaan upeita. Myös Volvo 9900 on mahtava!
> 
> Ensimmäinen viesti myös koko JLF:ään, olen täällä näköjään suunnilleen 2 vuotta jo lurkannut ja vihdoin uskaltauduin kirjoittamaan viestin. Koitan muuallekin kirjoitella ettei jää vain tähän OMSI-aiheeseen.


Joo, tervetuloa vaan!  :Smile: 
Hienon värityksen olet tehnyt! 

Sm3, lähetän huomenna Veoliat. Laitan vielä niihin logot, niin sitten on hienot.  :Redface:

----------


## Palomaa

> Matkakortti systeemikin on vähän erilainen,


Mutta eikös Turku ole ainut paikka missä on myös BusComit?  :Wink:

----------


## sm3

> Mutta eikös Turku ole ainut paikka missä on myös BusComit?


Voi olla, en ole vuosiin siellä matkakorttia käyttänyt.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:12 ----------

Joo, on siellä Buscom. Mutta kuten sanoin, laite näyttää erilaiselta kuin HSL alueella.

----------


## Palomaa

> Voi olla, en ole vuosiin siellä matkakorttia käyttänyt.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:12 ----------
> 
> Joo, on siellä Buscom. Mutta kuten sanoin, laite näyttää erilaiselta kuin HSL alueella.


Jep, kuskin pääte on uudempi kuin meillä, mutta matkakortinlukulaite on samallainen, keskellä vain yksi iso nappi. D:

----------


## Palomaa

Mobitec-kilvet ovat melkein valmiita..

----------


## sm3

Hyvältä näyttää. Noita täytyykin luoda valtavasti jotta tuota voi käyttää jollain kartalla. Voin tehdä ne Highway kartan kilvet ainakin kunhan pääsen yhteisymmärrykseen sen Mobitec ohjelman kanssa.

----------


## Palomaa

> Hyvältä näyttää. Noita täytyykin luoda valtavasti jotta tuota voi käyttää jollain kartalla. Voin tehdä ne Highway kartan kilvet ainakin kunhan pääsen yhteisymmärrykseen sen Mobitec ohjelman kanssa.


Kilvet ovat:
MobiLED 13.4x10 Scroll
Korkeus: 24
Leveys: 160

----------


## sm3

> Kilvet ovat:
> MobiLED 13.4x10 Scroll
> Korkeus: 24
> Leveys: 160


Tiedän, mutta yritän päästä muuten perille ohjelmasta.  :Laughing:  No, en ole tuota liikaa yrittänyt käyttää. Mutta huomenna kokeilen taas, ja varmaan saan jotain tehtyäkin.

----------


## sm3

Mitä scriptejä ja muuta tuosta 9900 Volvosta vielä uupui?

----------


## Palomaa

> Mitä scriptejä ja muuta tuosta 9900 Volvosta vielä uupui?


Liikaa luetaltavaksi. I-shift vaihteisto puuttuu ensinnäkin.

----------


## sm3

> Liikaa luetaltavaksi. I-shift vaihteisto puuttuu ensinnäkin.


Ok, mutta edistyyhän homma. Ettei se ole ihan jämähtänyt siihen ettei kukaan saa tehtyä niitä scriptejä...

----------


## Palomaa

> Ok, mutta edistyyhän homma. Ettei se ole ihan jämähtänyt siihen ettei kukaan saa tehtyä niitä scriptejä...


Ehei, projekti ei jämähdä, nyt parannellaan esim. yksityiskohtia sun muita ja katsellaan kokoajan tilannetta..

Ratti alkaa melkein näyttämään jo valmiilta..

----------


## bussifriikki

> Ehei, projekti ei jämähdä, nyt parannellaan esim. yksityiskohtia sun muita ja katsellaan kokoajan tilannetta..
> 
> Ratti alkaa melkein näyttämään jo valmiilta..


Toi rattihan on jo tosi hyvä! Näyttää ihan aidolta.

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Samaa mieltä Itse ajaisin bussilla johon tuo ratti tulee eli Volvo 9900lla

----------


## sm3

Päivitystä teli Solarikseen (en ole vielä kokeillut):
http://aussiex.org/forum/index.php?/...he-solaris-15/

----------


## bussifriikki

> Päivitystä teli Solarikseen (en ole vielä kokeillut):
> http://aussiex.org/forum/index.php?/...he-solaris-15/


Millainen päivitys on kyseessä? (olen kännykällä, eikä selain jaksa pyörittää aussiexia)

----------


## sm3

> Millainen päivitys on kyseessä? (olen kännykällä, eikä selain jaksa pyörittää aussiexia)


Vissiin vaihteisto ja moottoripäivitys. Sisältää koko bussin päivitettynä.

Paketti on näköjään jotenkin rikki. Ei suostu kopioimaan kuin vain osan tiedostoista ja loppujen kohdalla ilmoittaa ettei voi kopioida. Yritin jo ladata uudelleen muttei auttanut. Mahtaakohan vika olla vain minulla.

Voin tehdä itsekkin jonkin modin siihen Palomaan buscom Solarikseen. Onko toiveita mikä vaihteisto siinä voisi olla. Moottoriksi tulee 360hv oleva.

----------


## zige94

> Vissiin vaihteisto ja moottoripäivitys. Sisältää koko bussin päivitettynä.
> 
> Paketti on näköjään jotenkin rikki. Ei suostu kopioimaan kuin vain osan tiedostoista ja loppujen kohdalla ilmoittaa ettei voi kopioida. Yritin jo ladata uudelleen muttei auttanut. Mahtaakohan vika olla vain minulla.
> 
> Voin tehdä itsekkin jonkin modin siihen Palomaan buscom Solarikseen. Onko toiveita mikä vaihteisto siinä voisi olla. Moottoriksi tulee 360hv oleva.


Kunhan on tehokkaampi kuin nykyinen.. Kiihtyy todella hitaasti ja laiskasti..  :Smile:  Ei tietenkään tartte mikään raketti olla, mutta mielellään kiihtyisi vähän nopeemmin.. Ja maksiminopeus 85-90km/h?  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Kunhan on tehokkaampi kuin nykyinen.. Kiihtyy todella hitaasti ja laiskasti..  Ei tietenkään tartte mikään raketti olla, mutta mielellään kiihtyisi vähän nopeemmin.. Ja maksiminopeus 85-90km/h?


Joo, nykyisellään se hidastuu melkein kävelyvauhdiksi Grundorfin Bauernhofin mäessä.

----------


## sm3

Tässä uudistetun bussin tekniset tiedot.


Moottori: *MAN D2866 LOH 51* (Euro IV)
Voima: 228kW (*360* HP) @ 1900rpm
Vääntö: 1400Nm @ 1000rpm
Vaihdelaatikko: *ZF Ecomat 6HP-592* - 6 nopeuksinen

Tulee osaksi Palomaan Buscom Solarista jossain vaiheessa. Bussin äänimaailma parani huomattavasti, ja tehoa riittää.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:31 ----------

Lähetetty Palomaalle...

----------


## bussifriikki

Tiedättekö missä vaiheessa nuo Volvo-projektit ovat?

----------


## Palomaa

> Tiedättekö missä vaiheessa nuo Volvo-projektit ovat?


Riippu toki että mistä Volvosta puhut?

----------


## sm3

> Riippu toki että mistä Volvosta puhut?


9900 luulisin. Mites ne muut Volvot edistyvät?  :Wink:

----------


## Palomaa

> 9900 luulisin. Mites ne muut Volvot edistyvät?


8500 jäissä, 9900 tottakai tulossa mutta ei tämä mitään salamannopeata työtä kumminkaan ole.

----------


## sm3

> 8500 jäissä, 9900 tottakai tulossa mutta ei tämä mitään salamannopeata työtä kumminkaan ole.


Harmi että 8500 on jäissä.  :Icon Frown:  Eikö noita projekteja ole mahdollista "ulkoistaa" jos ei aika meinaa riittää?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:11 ----------

Tässä on jotakin tuttua :Laughing: :
http://aussiex.org/forum/index.php?/...tions-welcome/
Näkyvät olevan palmuni hyvässä käytössä  :Very Happy: 

Valmistuukohan ennen omaa karttaani. Tosin omassani pääpaino on turistiajeluissa, ja tässä lienee kaupunkiliikenne pääosassa.

----------


## Mikko121

> 8500 jäissä, 9900 tottakai tulossa mutta ei tämä mitään salamannopeata työtä kumminkaan ole.


En nyt muista onko tästä puhuttu aiemmin, enkä jaksa selata, mutta millainen vaihteisto tuohon 9900 tulee, automaatti, manuaali vai molemmat?

----------


## bussifriikki

> En nyt muista onko tästä puhuttu aiemmin, enkä jaksa selata, mutta millainen vaihteisto tuohon 9900 tulee, automaatti, manuaali vai molemmat?


iShift-vaihteisto, muistelen?

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Man Lion City Buscom versio on poistettu :O

----------


## sm3

> Man Lion City Buscom versio on poistettu :O


Kokeileppa tätä (ei tosin ole Lion's City):



> Solaris Urbino II-15 metrinen teli-bussi HSL-varustein on nyt julkaistu.
> Latauslinkki: *Lataa tästä*
> 
> Bussia EI saa julkaista muualla.
> 
> Bussissa on:
> - HSL-väritys
> - BusCom-laitteet
> - HELMI-laitteet
> ...

----------


## Palomaa

> Man Lion City Buscom versio on poistettu :O


Mitä ihmeellistä siinä on? Uskon että jokainen tältä foorumilta jotka pelaavat OMSIa ovat ladanneet tuon Man Lion's Cityn, joten poistin sen turhaa tilaa viemästä, mihin tarvitsisit edes sitä enään, se loppuversio ei ole edes valmis.

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Huomasin kyllä että poistit sen itselläni on se ja se on aina suljettu  :Very Happy: 

PS: Mitenkäs 9900 edistyy  :Smile:

----------


## Palomaa

> PS: Mitenkäs 9900 edistyy


Ilmoitan kyllä kun jotain on ilmoitettavaa.

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Man Lion City Helbin väreissä Porvoossa kohti Helsinkiä  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Man Lion City Helbin väreissä Porvoossa kohti Helsinkiä


Porvoossa? Mistä Suomi-karttoja löytyy?

----------


## sm3

> Porvoossa? Mistä Suomi-karttoja löytyy?


Scaniakori viimeistelee sitä minun Helsinki- Porvoo karttaani jonka tein joskus. Tulee varmaan pian saataville.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:24 ----------

Tässä kuvia kakkos projektistani:

http://i46.tinypic.com/20fe1za.jpg
http://i48.tinypic.com/1oxheg.jpg
http://i50.tinypic.com/2rz5od4.jpg
http://i48.tinypic.com/2rqglqb.jpg

----------


## Mikko121

> iShift-vaihteisto, muistelen?


Niin kas tarkoitin että nykyäänhän tuossa pelissä on perinteinen DNR-automaatti tai sitten Keppi-vaihteisto vaihtoehtoina. Perimmäinen tarkoitus oli kysyä että toimiiko se I-shift siinä nyt kummalla vai molemmilla vai sitten jollain uudella tavalla?

Ja se mikä tähän kysymykseen nyt juonsi juurensa on se että tuhlasin kuitenkin pienen palkkani siihen G27:aan, mutta en oo toistaseks saanu kunnolla toimimaan muita manuaalivaihteisia kuin sen D92-MANnin johon siis saa sen manuaalimodin ja sitäkin piti vielä muokata. Varmaan noi vanhat ikaruksetkin sais toimimaan jotenkin mutta kun varsinkin tuolla virallisella omnifoorumilla asiaa on käsitelty varsin epäselvästi enkä kovin hyvin ymmärrä saksaakaan. 

No enivei nyt on taas pelailuun tullu kyllä uutta intoa kun on paremmat välineet.

----------


## Palomaa

> Niin kas tarkoitin että nykyäänhän tuossa pelissä on perinteinen DNR-automaatti tai sitten Keppi-vaihteisto vaihtoehtoina. Perimmäinen tarkoitus oli kysyä että toimiiko se I-shift siinä nyt kummalla vai molemmilla vai sitten jollain uudella tavalla?
> 
> Ja se mikä tähän kysymykseen nyt juonsi juurensa on se että tuhlasin kuitenkin pienen palkkani siihen G27:aan, mutta en oo toistaseks saanu kunnolla toimimaan muita manuaalivaihteisia kuin sen D92-MANnin johon siis saa sen manuaalimodin ja sitäkin piti vielä muokata. Varmaan noi vanhat ikaruksetkin sais toimimaan jotenkin mutta kun varsinkin tuolla virallisella omnifoorumilla asiaa on käsitelty varsin epäselvästi enkä kovin hyvin ymmärrä saksaakaan. 
> 
> No enivei nyt on taas pelailuun tullu kyllä uutta intoa kun on paremmat välineet.


Niin se keppi tulee toimimaan ns. DNR-tavalla..

Ja nyt kun täällä jo kyseltiin Volvon voimisia niin...
Volvo 9900 ETU
Volvo 9900 TAKA

Aloitimme OMSIIN importtaamisen joten tässä on jotain jo:
Volvo 9900 OMSI

Ainoat mitä enään tekemistä itse bussiin:
- Pakoputki
- Lokasuojat

----------


## sm3

Näyttää upealta. 

Jos oikein ymmärsin niin se I-Shift ei siis toimi ollenkaan manuaalina vaan vain automaattina. Esikuvaahan voi käyttää molempina.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Niin se keppi tulee toimimaan ns. DNR-tavalla..
> 
> Ja nyt kun täällä jo kyseltiin Volvon voimisia niin...
> Volvo 9900 ETU
> Volvo 9900 TAKA
> 
> Aloitimme OMSIIN importtaamisen joten tässä on jotain jo:
> Volvo 9900 OMSI
> 
> ...


Ihan sanattomaksi vetää toi laatu. Se on sitten varmaan kohta jo valmis, kun enää lokasuojat?

Ps. Voisin niitä repaintteja aloittaa, jos sopii?  :Smile:

----------


## Palomaa

> Jos oikein ymmärsin niin se I-Shift ei siis toimi ollenkaan manuaalina vaan vain automaattina. Esikuvaahan voi käyttää molempina.


Ei koska siinä olisi liikaa töitä pistää molemmat toimimaan, se tulee olemaan siis automaattinen mutta kuulostaa manuaalihkolta.

bussifriikki, et vielä sillä repaint-tiedosto pitää tehdä uudelleen koska pieniä muutoksia tulee olemaan..

----------


## bussifriikki

> Ei koska siinä olisi liikaa töitä pistää molemmat toimimaan, se tulee olemaan siis automaattinen mutta kuulostaa manuaalihkolta.
> 
> bussifriikki, et vielä sillä repaint-tiedosto pitää tehdä uudelleen koska pieniä muutoksia tulee olemaan..


Asia selvä.

Tuleeko tähän muuten Helmi? Tai joku infojärjestelmä..

----------


## sm3

> Asia selvä.
> 
> Tuleeko tähän muuten Helmi? Tai joku infojärjestelmä..


Tuskin pikurissa. Pusatec oli vissiin tulossa.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Tuskin pikurissa. Pusatec oli vissiin tulossa.


Niin. Helmi olisikin vähän outo maalaisbussissa  :Laughing: 
Mutta joku pysäkkinäyttö olisi mahtavaa. Solariksessa olen niin tottunut siihen  :Smile:

----------


## Palomaa

> Niin. Helmi olisikin vähän outo maalaisbussissa 
> Mutta joku pysäkkinäyttö olisi mahtavaa. Solariksessa olen niin tottunut siihen


Voimme tehdä ihan huvikseen Pusatec ja BusCom-versiot tästä.  :Laughing:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Voimme tehdä ihan huvikseen Pusatec ja BusCom-versiot tästä.


Se olisi hauskaa  :Very Happy:

----------


## Palomaa

Herätellääs taas henkiin tätä väritysmaailmaa..
Tälläinen Veolian väritys tuli tehtyä, vähän kesken vielä.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Herätellääs taas henkiin tätä väritysmaailmaa..
> Tälläinen Veolian väritys tuli tehtyä, vähän kesken vielä.


Komea. Ei ole suosikkiväritykseni oikeissa busseissa, mutta on kyllä ihan itsensä näköinen.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Palomaa

> Ei ole suosikkiväritykseni oikeissa busseissa


No, mielipiteitä on monia, mielestäni tämä on taas hienompi kuin pääkaupunkiseudun Veolian väritys.  :Smile:

----------


## Elias

Palomaa, saat tänään sen Pusatec-äänen.. kunhan osaat muuttaa sen .avi tai .mov-muodosta. Ihan oikein videonkin otin kun leimasin sen kortin.  :Laughing: 

http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Syyskuu+201...1/MVI_2985.MOV

----------


## bussifriikki

> No, mielipiteitä on monia, mielestäni tämä on taas hienompi kuin pääkaupunkiseudun Veolian väritys.


On kyllä, se on myönnettävä  :Very Happy:  En ylipäänsä ole Veolian nykyisten värien ystävä  :Smile:  Connex ja Vantaan Liikenne olivat parhaat.

Mutta OMSIsta... Kokeilen tehdä Solarikseen Åbergin Linjan värit. Saas nähä mitä siitä tulee, vai tuleeko mitään.

----------


## Palomaa

> Mutta OMSIsta... Kokeilen tehdä Solarikseen Åbergin Linjan värit. Saas nähä mitä siitä tulee, vai tuleeko mitään.


Minkä version niistä?

Ja Eliakselle kiitokset.
EDIT: Elias, voisitko lähettää inboxiin videon sillä en voi ladata sitä sivuiltasi.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Minkä version niistä?.


Perinteisen näin aluksi.
http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallisliikenne/al1.html

----------


## Palomaa

> Perinteisen näin aluksi.
> http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallisliikenne/al1.html


EDIT: jaahas, ÅL 1:n väritys karkasi siivouksen mukana. :/
Juu tee ihmeessä.  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

> EDIT: jaahas, ÅL 1:n väritys karkasi siivouksen mukana. :/
> Juu tee ihmeessä.


Ai, olitko sä jo tehnyt Åbergin?

----------


## Palomaa

> Ai, olitko sä jo tehnyt Åbergin?


Jooh, mut se ykkönen katos joten tee ihmeessä!  :Smile:  Kokosin ÅL 6:sen värityksen joka on ihan älyttömän vaikea koska nuo kuviot, mutta kiitokset nimettömälle henkilölle noista kuvioista ja muista.  :Smile: 



PS. Miksi minä en pysty pienentää kuvia kuvallisiksi linkeiksi? o.O

----------


## bussifriikki

> Kokosin ÅL 6:sen värityksen


Vau! Voin uskoa, että nuo kuviot ovat törkeän vaikeat  :Very Happy:

----------


## Palomaa

> Vau! Voin uskoa, että nuo kuviot ovat törkeän vaikeat


Noh, vähän pisti leikellä ja säätää niitä niin kyllä ne Solarikseen istuu.
Tuohan ei ole siis valmis vielä, tulee olemaan siinä uudistetussa Solariksessa mukana sitten.

EDIT:
Kuva - no nyt se on sitten valmis.

----------


## sm3

Hienolta näyttää teli Åberg. Jos tuohon on kerta mahdollista maalata ikkunoiden päälle, niin PL:n värityksen saisi tehtyä, mutta tämä on vain ajatus ei pyyntö  :Wink: .

----------


## Palomaa

> PL:n värityksen saisi tehtyä


Niin, itse sitä en vain osaa tehdä, syynä se sirppi joka pitäisi saada "puhtaana" eikä pikselisenä.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Palomaa

Kuvatuomisia OMSIsta:

----------


## raid

Lippuautomaatti




tulossa myös paljon  bussipysäkki mainoksia suomalaisilla tuotemerkeillä. :Biggrin: 


en vaan tiedä miten saa ne tuolla tavalla maisemaan  :Redface:

----------


## Palomaa

Ihan juuri valmis.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Ihan juuri valmis.


Hienoa! Kohta päässee sitten ajelulle  :Smile:

----------


## Palomaa

> Hienoa! Kohta päässee sitten ajelulle


Ei nyt sentään, itse bussi on valmis mutta siitä vieläkin puuttuu ne skriptit ja äänet.  :Wink: 

Eli Model ja Texture on nyt valmis niinkuin.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Ei nyt sentään, itse bussi on valmis mutta siitä vieläkin puuttuu ne skriptit ja äänet. 
> 
> Eli Model ja Texture on nyt valmis niinkuin.


Ok. Kehtaankohan kysyä, kuinka pitkä matka on vielä edessä  :Redface:

----------


## Palomaa

> Ok. Kehtaankohan kysyä, kuinka pitkä matka on vielä edessä


Noh sanotaanko että kontaten Suvisaaristosta Utsjoelle..  :Very Happy:

----------


## raid

Lippuautomaatti
Kuva
LATAA


parkkimittari
Kuva
LATAA


Mitäs mieltä olette noista?

----------


## Veh

> Lippuautomaatti
> Kuva
> LATAA
> 
> 
> parkkimittari
> Kuva
> LATAA
> 
> ...


Vaikuttaa hyvältä kun kuvat katsoin, mutta tämä parkkiautomaatti on kokonaan valkoinen minulla pelissä. Lippuautomaattia kokeilen sitten, kun saan sen ladattua.

----------


## raid

> Vaikuttaa hyvältä kun kuvat katsoin, mutta tämä parkkiautomaatti on kokonaan valkoinen minulla pelissä. Lippuautomaattia kokeilen sitten, kun saan sen ladattua.


ahaa pitänee tutkia asia :Laughing:

----------


## sm3

Volvo näyttää lähes aidolta. Oliko siinä siis avattavat lastiruuman luukut? Toisi aitoutta matkustajien otto tapahtumaan. Mikä on ennuste niiltä osin että tuleeko tänä vuonna ajettavaksi?

----------


## sm3

Mikä bussi:
http://i47.tinypic.com/30axv9e.jpg

Aloitin sen tänään...

----------


## cbf774

Olisiko mahdollista saada sitä solaris hsl latausta ja mahdollisesti se man lions city myös. Kiitoksia etukäteen.  :Eek:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Mikä bussi:
> http://i47.tinypic.com/30axv9e.jpg
> 
> Aloitin sen tänään...


Hyvänen aika! Carrus Star tulossa OMSIin?
 :Smile:  Tämä on mahtavaa.

Miten noita muuten tehdään?

----------


## Palomaa

> tuleeko tänä vuonna ajettavaksi?


Tulee varmasti, eihän tätä olla tehty kuin 1-2 kuukautta vasta ja tämä on jo tässä pisteessä, että voin vihjata että melkeimpä muille tämä tulee olemaan 'Hyvää Joulua!'  :Wink:

----------


## sm3

> Hyvänen aika! Carrus Star tulossa OMSIin?
>  Tämä on mahtavaa.
> 
> Miten noita muuten tehdään?


Carrus Star 502. Tuo on tehty SketchUp ohjelmassa, mutta opettelen Blender ohjelmaa. Koitan saada sen OMSI:iin ajettavaksi jos vain taidot rittävät.

SketchUp ohjelma on todella helppo, kannattaa kokeilla. Tästä saat ladattua: http://www.sketchup.com/intl/en/download/gsu.html Tosin malli pitää kierrättää tuo Blenderin kautta jotta keulasta saa hyvännäkösen ja muuta ja siirrettyä OMSI:iin.

Niin, ja teen Scania OmniExpress 320 mallin joskus kanssa. Minulla on siitä todella hyviä Palomaan ottamia kuvia.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 9:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 9:31 ----------




> Tulee varmasti, eihän tätä olla tehty kuin 1-2 kuukautta vasta ja tämä on jo tässä pisteessä, että voin vihjata että melkeimpä muille tämä tulee olemaan 'Hyvää Joulua!'


Hienoa.

----------


## sm3

Jatkoin Carruksen tekoa:

http://i48.tinypic.com/2v3k48x.jpg

Tämähän on vähän kuin nuo paperibussit paitsi tietokoneella.  :Laughing: 

Kulmat ja keula ovat hiukka kulmikkaita. Korjaan ne kun malli on muuten valmis. Samoin korin kyljet kaartuvat hiukan sisäänpäin ikkunoiden kohdalla esikuvassa, joten lisään senkin jossain vaiheessa.

----------


## VHi

Terve vaan kaikille!

Tämän ketjun innoittamana ostin Omsin ja täytyy todeta, että on hyvä peli.  :Smile: 

Kertokaahan mistä voisi ladata tässäkin ketjussa esillä olleita lisäbusseja? Sivustojahan on varmasti, mutta otan mielelläni vastaan vinkkejä mikä autoista olisi laadukas ja mielenkiintoinen.

----------


## Palomaa

> Kertokaahan mistä voisi ladata tässäkin ketjussa esillä olleita lisäbusseja? Sivustojahan on varmasti, mutta otan mielelläni vastaan vinkkejä mikä autoista olisi laadukas ja mielenkiintoinen.


Tällä hetkellä varmain parhain on teli-Solaris, latauslinkki on tässä:
http://www.speedyshare.com/DE5Ny/SU-15.rar

Ja tervetuloa OMSI-keskuuteen.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Kertokaahan mistä voisi ladata tässäkin ketjussa esillä olleita lisäbusseja? Sivustojahan on varmasti, mutta otan mielelläni vastaan vinkkejä mikä autoista olisi laadukas ja mielenkiintoinen.


OMSI-foorumilta löytyy runsaasti erilaisia busseja, karttoja ja muuta OMSI-materiaalia.
Aussiex on toinen hyvä sivu.

Busseista suosittelen Solaris Urbino 10:tä sekä Solaris Urbino 15:sta.

----------


## cbf774

Olisin todella kiitollinen jos laitatte solaris teli HSL version lataukseen joko 4sharediin tai dropboxiin, en halua maksaa epämääräisille monacoon rekisteröityihin firmoihin latauksesta, kiitos.  :Wink:

----------


## Palomaa

> Olisin todella kiitollinen jos laitatte solaris teli HSL version lataukseen joko 4sharediin tai dropboxiin, en halua maksaa epämääräisille monacoon rekisteröityihin firmoihin latauksesta, kiitos.


Poistin Solariksen dropboxista sen takia koska huomasin siinä olevan virheitä, viimeinen eli täydellinen versio on tulossa aikanaan..  :Wink:  Ja joo, ei kukaan meistä halua noihin maksaa mitään.  :Wink:

----------


## Carrusfani

Moi! Olen uusi täällä ja ostin OMSI:n tämän ketjun innoittamana. Olen koululainen, mutta on kokemusta zip-modien asentamisesta. Kertoisitteko, ovatko noi modit esim. tuolla Offizielles OMSI-Forumissa rar- tiedostoja, zippejä vai exejä? Ja Palomaa: katsoin OMSI-repainttejäsi joukkoliikenne.1g.fi:stä, mutta megaupload on suljettu ja en saa niitä sieltä. Voisitko lähettää mulle PL, buranan, jokerin ja hsl ÅL-väritykset MAN NL202-bussiin? Ja annatko linkin, mistä tuon kyseisen MAN:in saa? Terv. Carrusfani  :Very Happy:

----------


## sm3

> Moi! Olen uusi täällä ja ostin OMSI:n tämän ketjun innoittamana. Olen koululainen, mutta on kokemusta zip-modien asentamisesta. Kertoisitteko, ovatko noi modit esim. tuolla Offizielles OMSI-Forumissa rar- tiedostoja, zippejä vai exejä? Ja Palomaa: katsoin OMSI-repainttejäsi joukkoliikenne.1g.fi:stä, mutta megaupload on suljettu ja en saa niitä sieltä. Voisitko lähettää mulle PL, buranan, jokerin ja hsl ÅL-väritykset MAN NL202-bussiin? Ja annatko linkin, mistä tuon kyseisen MAN:in saa? Terv. Carrusfani


Minäkin osaan avata zippejä  :Laughing:  Ei se vaadi kun aivot. 

Miksi kyselet täällä mitä tiedostoja ne siellä omsi foorumilla ovat. Vastauksen saat paljon nopeammin kun itse menet katsomaan.  :Wink:  Mutta on siellä zippejä, rarreja ja muita vaikka kaikille ja enemmänkin. 

Mutta MAN NL202 bussin saat täältä: http://omnibussimulator.de/forum/ind...&threadID=1066 HSL version saat vain Palomaalta.

Seuraavalla kerralla silmä käteen ja itse tutkimaan. 

Tervetuloa kuitenkin.  :Smile: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:54 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:46 ----------

Suosittelen tätä suomalaista kattavaa OMSI Suomi foorumia jossa on listattu latauslinkkeineen KAIKKI saatavilla olevat bussit. JLF ei kuitenkaan ole OMSI foorumi.

http://omsi.foorumi.biz/forum

----------


## zige94

> Suosittelen tätä suomalaista kattavaa OMSI Suomi foorumia jossa on listattu latauslinkkeineen KAIKKI saatavilla olevat bussit. JLF ei kuitenkaan ole OMSI foorumi.
> 
> http://omsi.foorumi.biz/forum


Niin kattava ja kattava. Ko. foorumin ylläpitäjä sai bannit aussiexissa mainostettuaan omaa foorumiaan + piratismin tukemisesta. Kuulemma paljon laittomasti uploadattuja siellä.

----------


## Elias

Kyllä, tuolla on paljon laittomia ja vuotaneita betoja ollut ainakin aikaisemmin. Muutenhan se on ihan hyvä ja kattava, mutta laillisuus on eri asia.. Vielä kun tuonne pitää kirjautua ja hieman Aussiexin suomalainen kopio.  :Icon Frown:

----------


## sm3

Niin, en ota noihin asioihin kantaa.

----------


## zige94

> Kyllä, tuolla on paljon laittomia ja vuotaneita betoja ollut ainakin aikaisemmin. Muutenhan se on ihan hyvä ja kattava, mutta laillisuus on eri asia.. Vielä kun tuonne pitää kirjautua ja hieman Aussiexin suomalainen kopio.





> Niin, en ota noihin asioihin kantaa.


Näinpä. Itselläni on monta ainakin omasta mielestäni hyvää syytä pysyä poissa tuolta foorumilta.

----------


## sm3

Itse olen tuonne kuitenkin kirjoitellut vastauksia kysymyksiin...

----------


## Bussikuski95

Moro! 
Vastaan nyt mielipiteisiinne. Sivustolla ei ole tietääkseni piratismia harjotettu. Tai tällä uudella foorumilla. Vanhalla foorumilla ihan uutena ylläpitäjän sattui aloittelijan pahoja mokia. Nyt kaikki pitäisi olla laillista. Nämä on poimittu eri foorumeilta ei missään tapauksessa ladattu uudestaan.

Sen aussiexinkin mokan voin selittää. Lähetin kaksi mainostus viestiä joka oli vain uutta mainostuskeinon testaamista. Ei se kiellyttykkään ollut. Mutta jompi kumpi oli siis ilmottanut siitä aussiexiin? Mun mielestä aussiexin toiminta on outoa... Bannattiin ilman että minä sain syytä sille miksi? luulisi että saisi varoituksen edes tai sähköpostiin viestin. Tiedän nyt että tein väärin mutta ajattelin että ei siitä haittaakaan ole. Mutta eräät henkilöt ne jaksaa nipottaa pienimmistäkin asioista. Ei tässä kannata edes yrittää tehdä parhaansa kun roskaa sataa niskaan kaatamalla. 

Olen pahoillani ja tehkää itse parempi foorumi. Te vaaditte ihan liikoja tavalliselta foorumin ylläpitäjältä. En voi jokaisen linkin aitousperää varmistaa onko se 100% aito vai ei luotan vain siihen että se on sen julkaisijan vastuulla. Ei minun olen vain jakaja joka yrittää tuoda palvelut suomeksi.  Mutta jos foorumi ei kelpaa niin en minä sille mitään mahda. Tässä sen näkee kun jotain "hyvää" yrittää saada aikaseksi... Ei muuta kuin valiteta. Linkkien näkyvyys on vain osa rekisteröitymisen lisäämisen tutkimista. Se on ollut kaikille avoin mutta tämäkin on vain testausta ollut. Kiitos suorasta palautteesta joka tapauksessa. Minä kiitän ja kuittaan tästä asiasta!

----------


## zige94

> Lähetin kaksi mainostus viestiä joka oli vain uutta mainostuskeinon testaamista. Ei se kiellyttykkään ollut....  ...Mun mielestä aussiexin toiminta on outoa... Bannattiin ilman että minä sain syytä sille miksi? luulisi että saisi varoituksen edes tai sähköpostiin viestin. Tiedän nyt että tein väärin mutta ajattelin että ei siitä haittaakaan ole.


Mitä outoa siinä on? Jos rikot sääntöjä, niin bannataan. Yksinkertaista. Täällä sama juttu, jos rikot sääntöjä niin varoitus, tai jos sulla on monta varoitusta tai rikot todella pahasti sääntöjä niin suorat bannit saat, eikä siitä tule mitään varoitusta tai sähköpostiin ilmoitusta.

----------


## Bussikuski95

Tietääkseni se ei ollut vakava rikos. Sitä ei säännöissäkään  kielletä aussiexilla yksityisviesteissä mainostaminen (2 henkilölle) ? Ellei siitä ilmoteta erikseen ylläpidolle.  Minut potkittiin pihalle ilman mitään ilmotusta siitä että olen tehnyt jotain väärää. Omasta mielestä siitä pitää ilmottaa edes jotenkin että sinut on bannattu. Ja jos kerran löydät jotakin laitonta foorumilta, mitä muut ei löydä foorumilta (en edes minä) niin kerro ihmeessä ennen kun menet kertomaan satuja muille julkisesti! Huomaa myös se että kaikkien modien alkuperää ylläpito ei voi tarkistaa. Jos jotain laitonta ilmenee niin poistamme välittömästi viestin.

----------


## tlajunen

Meikäläinen on lyhyehkön elämäni aikana ehtinyt pääasiassa seuraamaan mutta vähän osallistumaankin yhteisöjen kehittämien pelien ja kaupallisten pelien modauksien maailmaan. Siksi vähän ihmettelen, miten tämä OMSI-yhteisö näyttäisi toimivan.

Tuolla toisaalla homma toimii siten, että kaikki julkaisut ovat täysin julkisia. Kuka tahansa voi kopioida toisen tekemät tiedostot, ja kehittää niitä eteenpäin - _kunhan mainitsee tekstitiedostossa kenen tekemään ja mihin tekeleeseen oma julkaisu perustuu_. Kuka tahansa voi jatkaa kenen tahansa työtä, ja usein eri kehityspolut haarautuvat. Parhaat kehityshaarat pysyvät elinvoimaisina ja huonommat kuihtuvat pois.

Päämääränä on vain ja ainoastaan kehittää hyviä modeja tai kokonaisia pelejä. Se on koko yhteisön etu. Päämääränä ei koskaan ole kerätä kunniaa itselleen parhaana modaajana pitämällä kiinni omien tekeleidensä "tekijänoikeuksista". Jokaiselle tekijälle toki jaetaan ansaitsemansa maininnat, mutta yleisesti ottaen "kopioinnin" kohde on vain tyytyväinen, että oma tekele kelpaa pohjaksi jonkin toisen jatkokehitelmille.

Piratismia ei esiinny, koska kukaan ei kiellä minkään tekeleen jakamista, kopiointia tai jatkokehittelyä.

----------


## zige94

> Tietääkseni se ei ollut vakava rikos. Sitä ei säännöissäkään  kielletä aussiexilla yksityisviesteissä mainostaminen (2 henkilölle) ? Ellei siitä ilmoteta erikseen ylläpidolle.  Minut potkittiin pihalle ilman mitään ilmotusta siitä että olen tehnyt jotain väärää. Omasta mielestä siitä pitää ilmottaa edes jotenkin että sinut on bannattu. Ja jos kerran löydät jotakin laitonta foorumilta, mitä muut ei löydä foorumilta (en edes minä) niin kerro ihmeessä ennen kun menet kertomaan satuja muille julkisesti! Huomaa myös se että kaikkien modien alkuperää ylläpito ei voi tarkistaa. Jos jotain laitonta ilmenee niin poistamme välittömästi viestin.


Niin no harva tietää mikä syy on, mutta vähän epäilen että syyttä olis pihalle potkittu. SIellä kuitenkin todella rento ja hauska ylläpito ja erittäin hyvä ilmapiiri koko foorumille. Eikö siellä tule ilmoitus kun kirjaudut sisään, että sinut on bännätty?

----------


## Bussikuski95

Selvennykseksi siis vielä. Itse olen pitänyt myös aussiex foorumista. Nyt en saa mitään tietoa muutakuin error koodin "sinä et kuulu yhteisöömme" no sentää se selvens  hieman asiaa. Mutta olisi kuitenkin tarkemmin voinut selittää syyn. Ja jos erehdyn kirjautumaan tunnuksilla sisään en pääse enää ulos/tekemään mitään sillä sivustolla ilman koko selaimen tyhjennystä. Ja se että miten ne on saanut selville yksityisviestin sisällön ihmetyttää? Luulis että yksityisviesteihin ei ole kenelläkään ulkopuolisella mitään asiaa. Ainoat vaihtoehdot ovat ne että sinä tai se toinen ilmoitti minusta tai sitten ne tarkastavat myös yksityisviestit. Mutta omasta puolestani antaa asian olla.

----------


## zige94

> Selvennykseksi siis vielä. Itse olen pitänyt myös aussiex foorumista. Nyt en saa mitään tietoa muutakuin error koodin "sinä et kuulu yhteisöömme" no sentää se selvens  hieman asiaa. Mutta olisi kuitenkin tarkemmin voinut selittää syyn. Ja jos erehdyn kirjautumaan tunnuksilla sisään en pääse enää ulos/tekemään mitään sillä sivustolla ilman koko selaimen tyhjennystä. Ja se että miten ne on saanut selville yksityisviestin sisällön ihmetyttää? Luulis että yksityisviesteihin ei ole kenelläkään ulkopuolisella mitään asiaa. Ainoat vaihtoehdot ovat ne että sinä tai se toinen ilmoitti minusta tai sitten ne tarkastavat myös yksityisviestit. Mutta omasta puolestani antaa asian olla.


No rehellinen ihminen kun olen, niin sanotaan että tuli juteltua erään aussiexin ylläpitäjän kanssa, mutta bannaamisen syytä en tiedä. Joko mainostuksesta, tai sitten sivustosi mainostuksesta, kuulemma ollut mm. jotain sellasia mappeja joiden jakaminen ollut kiellettyä.

----------


## Palomaa

Mielestäni tämä ketju ei vieläkään ole se väittely tai avautumisketju, jossa valitetaan virheitään, mutta sen sanon että itse aion pysyä tuolta kummajaiselta foorumilta kaukana.

----------


## sm3

Ajatellaan että olet menossa shortsit jalassa hienoon ravintolaan. Ovella sanotaan "teillä ei ole mitään asiaa tänne ja käsketään ulos", syytä ei kerrota. Siinä sitten tyyppi ihmettelee miksei häntä päästetä ravintolaan. Elikkä virheitä on vaikea korjata jos ei kerrota mikä on vialla. 

Jos tässä tapauksessa ei kerrota mitkä noista tuolla olevista kartoista, busseista tai muista on laittomasti ladattuja niin niitä on vaikea sieltä poistaa. Eli kertokaa mitkä noista on laittomasti tuolla ja ylläpito varmasti ne poistaa sieltä, ongelma korjattu. 

Yhteistyötä pitää olla, ei silmien sulkemista kaikelta "pahalta" ja eristäytymistä.

----------


## Palomaa

> shortsit jalassa hienoon ravintolaan.


Tämä nyt (ehkä) on vähän huono vertauskuva mutta silti, tätä tapahtuu ihan kaikkialla että ei edes kerrota syytä saatikka lähetetä mitään s-postiviestiä perään,
mutta tämä sivusto julkaisi niitä tiedostoja jotka oli tänne pelkästään tarkoitettu jaettavaksi, kirjoitin vielä että näitä ei sitten julkaista muualla, joku neropatti täällä keksi sitten puolvalmiitkin tiedostot uploadata uudelleen ja poistaa vielä .txt-tiedostot niistä paketeista, joka on minun mielestä täyttä tyhmyyttä jos ei edes lupaa kysytä, siinä samalla katoaa tiedot siitä että kuka ne on tehnyt.

Sanon vaan että kun kuulin että tekemiäni teoksia löytyy muualta mistä niitä EI pitäisi löytyä, meinasin lopettaa Volvon ja muiden tekemisen, mutta muiden parasta tässä ajatellaan, ei omaa hyvyyttä pelkästään.

ja tuohon tlajusen kirjoitukseen sen verran, että kaikki eivät pidä siitä jos toisen teosta lähetään muuttelemaan, koska silloin siitä voi tulla juuri taas sitä että ei oikeata tekijää mainita, ja tätähän tapahtuu vaikka kuinka paljon.

----------


## Bussikuski95

> Tämä nyt (ehkä) on vähän huono vertauskuva mutta silti, tätä tapahtuu ihan kaikkialla että ei edes kerrota syytä saatikka lähetetä mitään s-postiviestiä perään,
> mutta tämä sivusto julkaisi niitä tiedostoja jotka oli tänne pelkästään tarkoitettu jaettavaksi, kirjoitin vielä että näitä ei sitten julkaista muualla, joku neropatti täällä keksi sitten puolvalmiitkin tiedostot uploadata uudelleen ja poistaa vielä .txt-tiedostot niistä paketeista, joka on minun mielestä täyttä tyhmyyttä jos ei edes lupaa kysytä, siinä samalla katoaa tiedot siitä että kuka ne on tehnyt.
> 
> Sanon vaan että kun kuulin että tekemiäni teoksia löytyy muualta mistä niitä EI pitäisi löytyä, meinasin lopettaa Volvon ja muiden tekemisen, mutta muiden parasta tässä ajatellaan, ei omaa hyvyyttä pelkästään.
> 
> ja tuohon tlajusen kirjoitukseen sen verran, että kaikki eivät pidä siitä jos toisen teosta lähetään muuttelemaan, koska silloin siitä voi tulla juuri taas sitä että ei oikeata tekijää mainita, ja tätähän tapahtuu vaikka kuinka paljon.


Eikö tämän asian pitänyt olla jo unohdettu? Siitä on jo aikaa. Ja sitä paitsi itse foorumin ylläpitoa ei varsinaisesti voi syyttää siitä koska ne olivat yksi käyttäjäjistämme lisännyt foorumillemme. En ole lukenut tätä foorumia alusta alkaen joten en ole myöskään tiennyt tämän foorumin "tekijänoikeuksista" silloin. Tässä sen näkee että pitääkö niinku tarkotuksella levittää ja vihoitella asiaa josta et mitään tiedä? (Ties vaikka olet keksinyt koko jutun koska sinulla tuntuu olevan niin paljon vihaa foorumia kohtaan tai sitten käyttäjämme on keksinyt )Viittaan nyt tuohon uploadaamiseen. Käyttäjän mielestä kun kysyin niin ainaakaan hän niitä ei ole uudestaan lataillut. *Nyt loppuu tästä aiheesta jauhaminen.* *Jos ette kestä suomalaista foorumia niin se on teidän oma ongelmanne.* *tlajunen puhuu asiaa samaten sm3.*  Kannattaa lopettaa tälläinen vihanpito ja varsinkin turhasta asiasta tehdään "kärpäsestä härkänen" ...  Olen pahoillani omsidriver käyttäjämme puolesta vielä kerran! Vaikka juttu onkin jo vanha.

----------


## zige94

Ei siihen riitä kuin se että kerran mokaa. Joku ylläpitäjä oli edes kerran jakanut siellä foorumilla ilman levittämislupaa, aussiexissa yv:llä mainostettiin. Ilmoitin siitä nimeltä mainitsemattomalle ylläpitäjälle joka kävi sivulla ja löysi mm. omia tekeleitään sieltä  Tästä syystö omsidriver1eli ilmeisesti sinä, sain pysyvät bannit sieltä. En tiedä mikä on tilanne nyt, kun ei edes linkkejä näe, että mihin johtavat ellei ole rekisteröitynyt.

Jännä ettei kestetä kritiikkiä. Noh, ymmärrän sen. 1995 syntynyt foorumin ylläpitäjänä, ja muutkkn jotain ipanoita, tartteeko enempää edes sanoa?Ei siinä mitään jos osaa asiat hyvin, mutta se ei taida sinulta ilmeisesti onnistua.

----------


## Bussikuski95

Minä en ole omsidriver aussiexilla....! Aussiexilla olin omsibusdriver1 nimellä. Te tässä ette kestä kritiikkä ja tahallanne haastatte riitaa. Linkkien salassapito on yksi keino saada lisää rekisteröityneitä. Mutta se on tällä hetkellä testaamista ja linkit ovat otettu suoraan julkaisijoilta.  Olkaa tyytyväisiä että on olemassa ihminen joka kestää opiskelun ohessa tehdä vielä foorumia ja yrittää pitää sen asiallisena. Ja kestää vielä tällästä jauhamista omien elämän ongelmien lisäksi. Minua on turha syyttää yhtään mistään. Tunnette varmaan foorumeita joissa on ylläpitäjiä jotka ovat nuoria (esimerkiksi playglobe.net).  Teidän ei tarvitse olla kiinnostuneita foorumista ja piste. Ikä on vain numeroita sanon minä. Meiltä löytyy joka ikähaarukasta ihmisiä ei ikä katso sitä millasia kukakin on.

Minä en enää jatka tätä kiistelyä. Te olette tota mieltä ja minä olen erimieltä. Ei mielipiteisiin voi vaikuttaa. Koettakaa nyt ymmärtää antakaa asian jo olla.

----------


## sm3

> 1995 syntynyt foorumin ylläpitäjänä, ja muutkkn jotain ipanoita


Muista että olet itsekkin vain vuoden vanhempi ja syntynyt 1994. Minä sen sijaan olen 20 toisella puolella eli yli 20  :Wink: . Joten jätetään se iällä päteminen.

----------


## Palomaa

Taidanpa vain tehdä sitten niin että tänne ei jatkossa tule enään julkaisuja, kun tää menee tämmöiseksi ettei myönnetä omia virheitään ja tekosiaan.

----------


## sm3

> Taidanpa vain tehdä sitten niin että tänne ei jatkossa tule enään julkaisuja, kun tää menee tämmöiseksi ettei myönnetä omia virheitään ja tekosiaan.


Kyllähän hän myönsi virheensä. Mutta jatkakaa tappelua, ite lähen Turkuun.  :Laughing:

----------


## Palomaa

> ite lähen Turkuun.


Ja minä huomenna.  :Laughing:

----------


## bussifriikki

Ihan hyvää viihdettähän tämän ketjun lukeminen näin perjantai-iltapäivänä on, mutta jos silti palattaisiin takaisin aiheeseen

Ajattelin tehdä uuden TKL-värityksen Solarisiin, nyt kun Mansessa kerran on sellainen oikeastikin  :Very Happy: 
Aiemmin tekemäni on telimalliin, nyt teen siihen 10m-versioon

----------


## zige94

> Kyllähän hän myönsi virheensä. Mutta jatkakaa tappelua, ite lähen Turkuun.


Ei  jjaksa, ja ite lähen huomen Ouluun  :Cool:  , taas.

----------


## Elias

> Ihan hyvää viihdettähän tämän ketjun lukeminen näin perjantai-iltapäivänä on, mutta jos silti palattaisiin takaisin aiheeseen
> 
> Ajattelin tehdä uuden TKL-värityksen Solarisiin, nyt kun Mansessa kerran on sellainen oikeastikin 
> Aiemmin tekemäni on telimalliin, nyt teen siihen 10m-versioon


Voin auttaa taas, peräkuvakin kun olis viel hakusessa. Se vihree mäyris ny ainakin siihen. 10m joo.

----------


## Palomaa

Mobitekkiä:




Volvosta pari kuvaa:



Jos joku ymmärtää miksi tavaratilassa on laatikollinen leipää ja leivänpaahdin, on fiksu.  :Wink:

----------


## Carrusfani

> Jos joku ymmärtää miksi tavaratilassa on laatikollinen leipää ja leivänpaahdin, on fiksu.



Olisko sen takia, jos kuski voisi nukkua siellä ja sitten aamulla syödä leipää? :Cool:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Jos joku ymmärtää miksi tavaratilassa on laatikollinen leipää ja leivänpaahdin, on fiksu.


Mitä ihmettä  :Very Happy: 

Mutta hyvältä näyttää

----------


## Palomaa

> Olisko sen takia, jos kuski voisi nukkua siellä ja sitten aamulla syödä leipää?


Ei vaan sen takia koska jonkun henkilön nikki on aussiexissa leipämestari englanniksi.  :Wink: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:41 ----------

Tässä kilpien testailua..

----------


## bussifriikki

Ensimmäinen esiesiesiversio

----------


## Elias

> Ensimmäinen esiesiesiversio
> kuva


Apua, värisävy on outo ja Solariksen logo puuttuu edestä ja mäyris on kauhea! Lähetä se taas minulle.  :Very Happy:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Apua, värisävy on outo ja Solariksen logo puuttuu edestä ja mäyris on kauhea! Lähetä se taas minulle.


Kiitos. 
Niinkuin sanoin, eka versio vasta. Ja värin otin muuten suoraan siitä teli-Solariksesta, jonka teit  :Very Happy:

----------


## Palomaa

> Kiitos. 
> Niinkuin sanoin, eka versio vasta. Ja värin otin muuten suoraan siitä teli-Solariksesta, jonka teit


Ei se pahalta näytä nytkään, vaan mäyräkoira näyttää huonolta kun venyy.

----------


## otto s

Moi!
Päätin nyt vihdoin lauantai-illan viihteeksi ostaa kys. pelin. Ei siis ole CD-versio vaan netistä suoraan latasin (maksettu siis kuitenkin, ei piratebaysta yms  :Very Happy:  ).
 Asennukset onnistui, mutta pelin aktivointi ei. Katsoin kyllä ohjeet aktivointiin Aerosoftin ohjeista, mutta tästä Aerosoft Launcherista puuttuu kokonaan paikka, missä tuo aktivointikohta pitäisi olla..
 Kun launcherin käynnistää, niin "Library" kohdasta löytyy ainoastaan: "Aircrafts", "Sceneries" ja "Tools/Missions" kohdat. Mahtaisiko jollain olla omakohtaista kokemusta ongelmasta tai vaihtoehtoisesti tietoa, miten saisi korjattua?

----------


## VHi

Tuohon sinun ongelmaasi ei minulla ole vastausta, minulla meni kaikki kuin vettä vaan. Muistaakseni käynnistin pelin ensin ja sitten se valitti, että pitää aktivoida ja sitä kautta se jotekin onnistui käyttäen sitä launcheria.

Nyt olen Omsilla jonkun verran ajanut ja täytyy todeta, että kärsivällisyys kannattaa. Olen jo muutaman lisäbussin saanut laitettua peliin ja nyt pitäisi jotain karttoja. Aluksi meni ajelut ihan päin peetä, mutta pikkuhiljaa alkaa ajelut tyydyttämään valittavia saksalaisiakin.  :Smile:

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Tarvitsen apua En saa Solaris 15 metristä käyntiin.

Puhallan alkomittariin mutten saa sen jälkeen autoa käyntiin

----------


## Palomaa

> Puhallan alkomittariin mutten saa sen jälkeen autoa käyntiin


Taidat olla kännissä.

Asiaan, Volvon UV-mapit on nyt valmiina.

----------


## Elias

> Taidat olla kännissä.


 :Laughing: 

Paina eka sitä vasemmanpuoleista nappia noin 10 sek, sitten oikeanpuoleista nappia noin 20 sek ja sitten pitäis tulla 0 siihen ja sen jälkeen voi moottorin laittaa päälle.

----------


## sm3

Näyttää upeilta nuo Volvon avattavat luukut  :Cool: . Solariskin näytti hienolta kun vilkasin. 

otto s. Ota yhteyttä Aerosoftin tukeen, heillä on osaamista.

----------


## Palomaa

> Paina eka sitä vasemmanpuoleista nappia noin 10 sek, sitten oikeanpuoleista nappia noin 20 sek ja sitten pitäis tulla 0 siihen ja sen jälkeen voi moottorin laittaa päälle.


Ei näin, painat kerran vasemman puolista nappia, jolloin huomaat että pitäisi tulla valo siihen näyttöön (jos on hyvä näkö) ja sitten painat n. 6 sekunttia oikeanpuolista nappia *pohjassa* kunnes näyttöön tulee 0.0% ja kuuluu piippaus.




> Näyttää upeilta nuo Volvon avattavat luukut


 :Cool:  Jep niin näyttää, mutta animaatiota ei ole tulossa (ainakaan vielä) eli perus klikkaus ja se onkin jo auki menetelmällä.

----------


## Elias

> Ei näin, painat kerran vasemman puolista nappia, jolloin huomaat että pitäisi tulla valo siihen näyttöön (jos on hyvä näkö) ja sitten painat n. 6 sekunttia oikeanpuolista nappia *pohjassa* kunnes näyttöön tulee 0.0% ja kuuluu piippaus.
> 
> 
>  Jep niin näyttää, mutta animaatiota ei ole tulossa (ainakaan vielä) eli perus klikkaus ja se onkin jo auki menetelmällä.


Ai, ite oon aina tehnyt sillä tavalla minkä sanoin ja toiminut myöskin. Ei haittaa toi animaation puuttuvuus, onkohan semmonen ees mahdollista OMSI:ssa. NL202:ssakin on tuo pelkkä klikkaa ja auki takaluukussa, ihan hyvä se niinkin on.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Jep niin näyttää, mutta animaatiota ei ole tulossa (ainakaan vielä) eli perus klikkaus ja se onkin jo auki menetelmällä.





> Ei haittaa toi animaation puuttuvuus, onkohan semmonen ees mahdollista OMSI:ssa. NL202:ssakin on tuo pelkkä klikkaa ja auki takaluukussa, ihan hyvä se niinkin on.


Joo, ei haittaa olleenkaan, että aukeaa tuolla lailla. Bussi näyttää tosi hyvältä, ihan kapseleita myöten  :Smile:

----------


## Elias

Bussifriikki, lähetätkö nyt sen TKL-värityksen minulle.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:21 ----------

Sillä välin parantelin tota 15-metrisen väritystä ja nyt sen pitäs olla prikulleen kun oikeastikin, tosin kapseleita ei saanut värjättyä... 

http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Omaa+tavara...olaris+Hybrid/

----------


## bussifriikki

Tässä tää mun TKL-solaris. 
Koira ei enää veny, invamerkinnät edessä ja keskiovella, sinisen sävy erilainen, etulinjanäytön kyljet mustana, Solaris-logo...

----------


## Elias

Noni, hyvältä näyttäs. Sisätilat vielä.  :Wink:

----------


## Palomaa

> Sillä välin parantelin tota 15-metrisen väritystä ja nyt sen pitäs olla prikulleen kun oikeastikin, tosin kapseleita ei saanut värjättyä...


Otanpa nyt itsekkin kantaa tähän TKL-väritykseen,

Huoltoasemalla seisoo tunnukseton Tilaaja-väreissä oleva Solaris, vielä ei vain tiedä kenelle päätyy, TKL/Paunu vaiko Länsilinjat..  :Wink:

----------


## Elias

Hieno! Mobitecejä ja Pusatecia odotellessa. Onko niille mitään tarkkaa julkaisuaikaa?  :Wink: 

Bussifriikki, voitko nyt laittaa ton TKL-värityksen 10-metriseen nyt jakoon, kun kerta valmiilta näyttäis?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Palomaa

> Hieno! Mobitecejä ja Pusatecia odotellessa. Onko niille mitään tarkkaa julkaisuaikaa?


Ainakin kuukausi-kaksi menee.

----------


## Palomaa

Onpas pimeä yö...  :Cool:

----------


## sm3

Volvo 8500 bussin ääniä:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...v=EAx8Nlk4Zx4#!

Ymmärsin tuolta foorumilta että projekti etenee taas?

----------


## Palomaa

> Volvo 8500 bussin ääniä:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...v=EAx8Nlk4Zx4#!
> 
> Ymmärsin tuolta foorumilta että projekti etenee taas?


Niin, onhan siitä uudempikin video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Flsl...hannel&list=UL

Ja kyllä, päätin pakottaa Marpen tekemään tuota, on niin hyvässä mallissa jo että mitä järkeä keskeyttää sitä, ja innostuihan hän pienellä avustuksella.  :Smile:

----------


## sm3

> Niin, onhan siitä uudempikin video:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Flsl...hannel&list=UL
> 
> Ja kyllä, päätin pakottaa Marpen tekemään tuota, on niin hyvässä mallissa jo että mitä järkeä keskeyttää sitä, ja innostuihan hän pienellä avustuksella.


Tuo oli uusin video minkä OMSI foorumilta löysin. 

Hyvä juttu  :Very Happy:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Mikä bussi:
> http://i47.tinypic.com/30axv9e.jpg
> 
> Aloitin sen tänään...


Mitäs tälle kuuluu?  :Smile:

----------


## sm3

> Mitäs tälle kuuluu?


Vaikeasti edistyy. Ei taidot riitä  :Icon Frown: ...

----------


## sm3

Miten Volvo 9900 bussin siirto OMSI:iin edistyy. Koodit ja muut?

----------


## Palomaa

> Miten Volvo 9900 bussin siirto OMSI:iin edistyy. Koodit ja muut?


Tulossa aikanaan, ei jäissä sentään ole.

----------


## Palomaa

Tänne vähän elämää, tämmöistä löysin, on jo vähän vanhahko projekti mutta tulossa näyttää tulevan:

Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=tyEhzExYOHg

Ketju:
http://www.omnibussimulator.de/forum...=5658&pageNo=1

----------


## sm3

> Tänne vähän elämää, tämmöistä löysin, on jo vähän vanhahko projekti mutta tulossa näyttää tulevan:
> 
> Video:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=tyEhzExYOHg
> 
> Ketju:
> http://www.omnibussimulator.de/forum...=5658&pageNo=1


Vaikuttaa ihan hienolta. Avatttavat luukut ja kaikki. Kunhan vielä äänet kuntoon eikä noita SD202 ääniä... Luulisin että tuo olisi hyvä kaveri 9900 bussille, lyhyemmille kaukoreiteille.

----------


## Palomaa

> Vaikuttaa ihan hienolta. Avatttavat luukut ja kaikki. Kunhan vielä äänet kuntoon eikä noita SD202 ääniä... Luulisin että tuo olisi hyvä kaveri 9900 bussille, lyhyemmille kaukoreiteille.


Jeps jeps, tossa kuulostaa olevan hyvä manuaaliloota, mutta nyt katsotaan vähän kerrallaan Volvon suhteen, tuli mutkia matkaan ja talven liukkaudet...  :Laughing:

----------


## sm3

Volvo 8500 bussista on tullut uusi video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=CSxWsvIsNyo

Ja uutta moottoria ja vaihteistoa teli-Solarikseen:
http://www.omnibussimulator.de/forum...threadID=10657

Ei ole vielä julkaistu, mutta tulee olemaan varmasti hyvä.

Ja tässä on uusin versio Dautonford kartasta:

http://aussiex.org/forum/index.php?/...nk-extensions/

----------


## Joonas Pio

Olisiko OMSIin muuten mahdollista tehdä johdinautoilla ajettava kartta? Se voisi olla kuvitteellinen kaupunki tai vaikka pari linjaa jostakin oikeasta kaupungista. Ja varikko pitäisi totta kai olla mukana. Kalustona sitten esimerkiksi koda 14Tr tai 15Tr -johdinautoja.  :Smile:

----------


## sm3

> Olisiko OMSIin muuten mahdollista tehdä johdinautoilla ajettava kartta? Se voisi olla kuvitteellinen kaupunki tai vaikka pari linjaa jostakin oikeasta kaupungista. Ja varikko pitäisi totta kai olla mukana. Kalustona sitten esimerkiksi koda 14Tr tai 15Tr -johdinautoja.


Kyllä periaatteessa. Jos joku tekee johdinautoja ja johdinauto kartan. Ainoa ongelma olisi se että OMSI ei tue/ymmärrä johdinautoja niin se laahain ei pyrkisi pysymään kiinni ajolangoissa vaan olisi ihan vaan tönkkö osa joka ei pysy kiinni ajolangoissa eikä taipuisi tms. Ja bussilla voisi ajaa myös ihan ilman ajolankoja. 

Muistelisin että tekijät ovat joskus puhuneet sekä raitiovaunujen että johdinautojen tuomista OMSI:iin ajettavina. Tiedä sitten muistanko väärin vai ovatko pelkkiä huhuja.

Itse muuten pitäisin enemmän moderneista johdinautoista kuin noista vanhoista.

----------


## Palomaa

Tämmöinen projekti spotattu Omnibussimulator.de-foorumilta:

Eli Scania Citywide LF 4x2 (Low Floor) (2012)
kuva

Ketju:
http://www.omnibussimulator.de/forum...threadID=10538

----------


## sm3

> Tämmöinen projekti spotattu Omnibussimulator.de-foorumilta:
> 
> Eli Scania Citywide LF 4x2 (Low Floor) (2012)
> Ketju:
> http://www.omnibussimulator.de/forum...threadID=10538


Todella toivon että tämä julkaistaan. Mutta joko tuo ketju hiljenee, bussi julkaistaan raakileena ja jätetään raakileeksi. Tai sitten tekijät tekevät kunnolla kaiken. Uskottavuutta toki tuo se että malli on jo aika valmis, mutta niin oli Irisbus Crossway mallikin eikä siitä ole kuulunut enää mitään. Ikaruksia ja muita kyllä tulee ovista ja ikkunoista.

----------


## VHi

> Todella toivon että tämä julkaistaan. Mutta joko tuo ketju hiljenee, bussi julkaistaan raakileena ja jätetään raakileeksi. Tai sitten tekijät tekevät kunnolla kaiken. Uskottavuutta toki tuo se että malli on jo aika valmis, mutta niin oli Irisbus Crossway mallikin eikä siitä ole kuulunut enää mitään. Ikaruksia ja muita kyllä tulee ovista ja ikkunoista.


Hyvistä busseista on joo pulaa. 

Latasin tuon Daytonford Countyn ja se on ihan hyvä kartta. Ainoa ongelma mikä on, niin on melkosen tiukat aikataulut. Jos on esim. linjalla 120 vähänkin enemmän porukkaa ja rahastettavaa, tulee helposti 10 min myöhästyminen. Ja sitten kun sählää ja ajelee päin kiveyksiä hirveellä höökillä, lähtee porukka kyydistä pois  :Very Happy:

----------


## zige94

> Hyvistä busseista on joo pulaa. 
> 
> Latasin tuon Daytonford Countyn ja se on ihan hyvä kartta. Ainoa ongelma mikä on, niin on melkosen tiukat aikataulut. Jos on esim. linjalla 120 vähänkin enemmän porukkaa ja rahastettavaa, tulee helposti 10 min myöhästyminen. Ja sitten kun sählää ja ajelee päin kiveyksiä hirveellä höökillä, lähtee porukka kyydistä pois


Harjoittelua  :Wink:  Itse pysyn max 2min myöhästymisellä aikataulussa linjalla 120  :Smile:  Ja matkustajat mukavasti kyydissä pysyy, teli solariksella siis ajelen  :Wink:

----------


## sm3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HjzrSwGi7A&feature=plcp

Palomaan Mobitec laitteesta video.

----------


## Palomaa

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HjzrSwGi7A&feature=plcp
> 
> Palomaan Mobitec laitteesta video.


Jo sinä sen sieltä löysit..  :Laughing:  Videohan oli alunperin tarkoitettu eräälle Volvon rakentajalle, en siitä sen enempää kerro.  :Wink:

----------


## Wiima sen pitää olla

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HjzrSwGi7A&feature=plcp


Pilkunviilausta: saksankieliseen lauseeseen "kein" eikä "nein"  :Very Happy:

----------


## Palomaa

> Pilkunviilausta: saksankieliseen lauseeseen "kein" eikä "nein"


Anteeksi, G-translate oli käytössä Saksan suhteen.  :Very Happy:

----------


## bussifriikki

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HjzrSwGi7A&feature=plcp
> 
> Palomaan Mobitec laitteesta video.


Looking good. Mutta onko toi linjanäyttö vähän himmeä, vai onko oma screenini vähän pimeänä?

----------


## zige94

> Looking good. Mutta onko toi linjanäyttö vähän himmeä, vai onko oma screenini vähän pimeänä?


Ei tuo minusta himmeältä näytä. Palomaalla on itsellään modi joka muuttaa kaiken pimeämmäks, eli yöt esim. on paljon pimeämpiä, se saattaa vähän tuohonkin vaikuttaa, ehkä. Alla oma kuvani äsken otettu.

----------


## Palomaa

> Ei tuo minusta himmeältä näytä.


Eikä se olekkaan.




> 


Sinulla on itselläsi vanhempi versio Mobitecistä jolloin numerot ja päämäärä teksti ovat erinväriset.  :Very Happy:

----------


## VHi

Onko nämä Mobitecit, Pusatecit yms. jostain ladattavissa?

----------


## Palomaa

> Onko nämä Mobitecit, Pusatecit yms. jostain ladattavissa?


Ei ole, "sisäinen liikenne" toimii kyllä, julkaisen jossain vaiheessa, ehkä tänään, ehkä huomenna.. tuon Mobitecin. Pusatekkiä en julkaise ennen Volvo 9900:sta.

----------


## sm3

Nivelbussi edistyy kovaa vauhtia:
http://aussiex.org/forum/index.php?/...00#entry133460

Virallinen foorumi pätkii alati niin en päässyt katsomaan löytyykö sieltä muuta tietoa. Siksi linkki tuonne eikä viralliselle foorumille.

----------


## Elias

Hienoa jälkeä tulossa, aivan mahtavaa! Hyvä onkin että edistyy, sitten saadaan joululahjoja varmaan aika paljonkin..  :Wink:  Mobitecejä tosiaan odotellessa! Hyvää työtä myös Palomaalle.

----------


## Palomaa

Tuhannes postaus ja täällä sitten julkaisen tämän, muualla en.

*Solaris Urbino-II 15m. (Suomi-versio Mobitecillä)*

Latauslinkki: Lataa klikkaamalla tästä.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Tuhannes postaus ja täällä sitten julkaisen tämän, muualla en.
> 
> *Solaris Urbino-II 15m. (Suomi-versio Mobitecillä)*
> 
> Latauslinkki: Lataa klikkaamalla tästä.


Pikaisen kokeilun perusteella toimii hienosti. Kiitos jälleen kerran  :Smile:

----------


## sm3

Lataisin tuon, ja testaan tänään päivällä. Miten tuo linjakilpi toimikaan? Eli toimiiko normi HOF siinä vai pitääkö tehdä sillä Mobitec ohjelmalla kilvet?

----------


## Palomaa

> Lataisin tuon, ja testaan tänään päivällä. Miten tuo linjakilpi toimikaan? Eli toimiiko normi HOF siinä vai pitääkö tehdä sillä Mobitec ohjelmalla kilvet?


Ei toimi normaalit .HOF:it, siellä on tehty suurimpiin mappeihin _Mobitec.hof:it sitä varten.

----------


## cbf774

En saa käynnistettyä sen mobitec version moottoria.  :Neutral: Jos olen tehnyt jotain väärin tai jotain vinkkejä miten sen käynnistää. 
 Se avain ei toimi eikä m näppäin.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> En saa käynnistettyä sen mobitec version moottoria. Jos olen tehnyt jotain väärin tai jotain vinkkejä miten sen käynnistää. 
>  Se avain ei toimi eikä m näppäin.


Muistitko puhaltaa alkometriin?

----------


## cbf774

> Muistitko puhaltaa alkometriin?


Miten se tapahtuu. Siinä alkometrissä on ne kaksi painiketta ja vaikka kuinka painelin niitä niin mitään ei tapahtunut.

----------


## Elias

> Miten se tapahtuu. Siinä alkometrissä on ne kaksi painiketta ja vaikka kuinka painelin niitä niin mitään ei tapahtunut.


Paina ensin vasemmanpuoleista kerran ja sen jälkeen paina oikeanpuoleista nappia hiiri pohjassa noin kuuden sekunnin ajan. 

Ihan hyviä noi Mobitec-kilvet on. Jos vaan ite sais tehtyä niitä myös.

----------


## tlajunen

> Tuhannes postaus ja täällä sitten julkaisen tämän, muualla en.


Miksi et julkaise muualla?

----------


## Palomaa

> Miksi et julkaise muualla?


Monestakin syystä, ainut paikka ehkä missä julkaisen tämän lisäksi on aussiex.org, mutta saksalaiset tätä pelaavat ovat hyvin v**tumaisia, jos tekee eurooppalaisen modauksen peliin, he haukkuvat sen pystyyn ja mahdollisesti jopa poistavat foorumiltaan koska "ei liity Saksalaisuuteen mitenkään".

He eivät ansaitse tätä. Jos löytävät ja haluavat lataa sen muualta niin tehkööt sen niin.

----------


## tlajunen

> He eivät ansaitse tätä. Jos löytävät ja haluavat lataa sen muualta niin tehkööt sen niin.


Onpas teillä erikoinen meininki.  :Smile:

----------


## Palomaa

> Onpas teillä erikoinen meininki.


Valitettavasti tähän tää on mennyt.  :Smile:

----------


## sm3

Täytyy sanoa että on todella onnistunut. Lipunmyyntilaitteessa on nyt paljon tyhjiä näppäimiä, onko niissä oikeasti IRL jotakin toimintoja?

Oli kyllä todella hienoa ajella. Lähtöaika piippaus kuuluu, ja tilulilulii kuuluu kun saapuu päättärille kuten oikeastikkin. 

Mobitec laite toimi kuin unelma Daytonford County kartalla ja kuljettajan HELMI näyttö toimi sekä alkolukko ja matkustamon HELMI näyttö. Kaikki toimi, paitsi että lipunmyynti laitteen lisänäyttö jossa näkyy hinta on tyhjä. Minulta puuttuu jokin fontti vissiin?

Kiitos hienosta bussista  :Smile:  Tämä tulee olemaan vakioauto kaikilla linjoilla kunnes 9900 julkaistaan. Sitten ajelen kaupunki linjoja upealla turistibussilla. Loistavaa!

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Täytyy sanoa että on todella onnistunut. Kiitos hienosta bussista


Minustakin tuo bussi on todella hieno ja onnistunut. Etenkin kun kaikki elementit on niin tarkasti mallinnettu. Paljon kiitoksia Palomaalle ja Thiagolle!  :Smile:

----------


## Veh

Itsekkin tämän bussin testanneena, täytyy sanoa että bussi on erittäin onnistunut!

Ainoa ongelma on sama kuin Sm3:lla, lipunmyynnin lisänäytössä ei näy lipun hintaa, minultakin puuttuu tämä fontti? 

Kiitos Palomaa ja Thiago!  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

Palomaa, tämänhetkinen avatarisi on hieno  :Smile:

----------


## Palomaa

> Palomaa, tämänhetkinen avatarisi on hieno


 :Wink:  Nii'in, sekin valmistuu pian.. Mutten tarkempaa kerro ihan pienen pienen jännityksen ylläpitämiseksi.  :Cool:

----------


## Palomaa

Päivitystä:

Mobitekkiä Volvoon..
Tämmöinen siitä linjakilvestä tulee kun on valmis.

----------


## sm3

Keulan laatu ja tarkkuus:  :Cool: 

Myös linjakilpi näyttää hyvältä.

----------


## VHi

Onko tossa Solariksessa tarkoitus pysäkkien nimien näkyä matkustamon näytössä? Mulla ainakaan ei toimi, mutta eipä tuo nyt suuri puute ole.

----------


## Elias

Vhi: Ne näkyy, jos valitset aikataulun.

----------


## VHi

> Vhi: Ne näkyy, jos valitset aikataulun.


Aikataulu on valittu, linjaa on ajettu. Pysäkit näkyy Helmin kuskin ruudussa, ja rahastuslaitteessa mutta matkustamon puolella näytössä näkyy vain linjan numero ja stop, mikäli joku on painanut pysäytysnappia.

----------


## Elias

> Aikataulu on valittu, linjaa on ajettu. Pysäkit näkyy Helmin kuskin ruudussa, ja rahastuslaitteessa mutta matkustamon puolella näytössä näkyy vain linjan numero ja stop, mikäli joku on painanut pysäytysnappia.


Kaikki muu näkyy paitsi pysäkit? Oikea HOF-tiedosto? Kannattaa varmaan asentaa uusiks, jos tosiaan on oikea HOF-tiedosto ja kaikki muu näkyy paitsi pysäkit.. Tai ehkä joku fontti puuttuu.

----------


## zige94

> Aikataulu on valittu, linjaa on ajettu. Pysäkit näkyy Helmin kuskin ruudussa, ja rahastuslaitteessa mutta matkustamon puolella näytössä näkyy vain linjan numero ja stop, mikäli joku on painanut pysäytysnappia.


Sulta puuttuu joku fontti. En tähän hätään ulkoa muista mikä se oli kun en nyt koneella ole.

----------


## sm3

Näkyykö ulkona olevissa kilvissä mitään?

----------


## zige94

> Aikataulu on valittu, linjaa on ajettu. Pysäkit näkyy Helmin kuskin ruudussa, ja rahastuslaitteessa mutta matkustamon puolella näytössä näkyy vain linjan numero ja stop, mikäli joku on painanut pysäytysnappia.





> Sulta puuttuu joku fontti. En tähän hätään ulkoa muista mikä se oli kun en nyt koneella ole.


Sulta puuttuu aika varmasti nämä fontit: http://db.tt/HfVt2moZ (BUSE fonts) Pura voin OMSI:n pääkansiossa olevaan Fonts -kansioon.

----------


## Palomaa

> Sulta puuttuu aika varmasti nämä fontit: http://db.tt/HfVt2moZ (BUSE fonts) Pura voin OMSI:n pääkansiossa olevaan Fonts -kansioon.


Juu, nuo fontit pitää olla että saa tuon sisänäytön toimimaan.

----------


## sm3

Mikä fontti saa sen Buscomin lisänäytön toimimaan? Sen jossa näkyy lipun hinta matkustajalle.

----------


## Palomaa

> Mikä fontti saa sen Buscomin lisänäytön toimimaan? Sen jossa näkyy lipun hinta matkustajalle.


Öö, ootas uploadaan koko fonts-kansion.

Tässä, ladatkaa tämä!

----------


## sm3

http://aussiex.org/forum/index.php?/...s-maps-update/

Longyearin uudet kartat Daytondford ja La Palma sekö Newcastle Pro on peruttu vuoteen 2013 saakka.

----------


## zige94

> http://aussiex.org/forum/index.php?/...s-maps-update/
> 
> Longyearin uudet kartat Daytondford ja La Palma sekö Newcastle Pro on peruttu vuoteen 2013 saakka.


No eihän tätä vuotta ole paljoa jäljelläkään  :Wink:  Ja juurihan Longyear julkaisi Daytonford Countyn  :Smile:

----------


## sm3

> No eihän tätä vuotta ole paljoa jäljelläkään  Ja juurihan Longyear julkaisi Daytonford Countyn


Juu, ei ole. Mutta kai se on hermolepo lyhytkin. Ja tosiaan ihan hyvä että uutta versiota ei tule heti niin ehtii perehtymään tuohon ja ajamaan kaikki linjat ajatuksella.

----------


## Palomaa

Nyt on testattu vähäsen OMSIssa tätä Volvoa..
Kaikkea ei ole siis pistetty ja mikään ei ole valmis, tämä on vasta n. 30% täydellisestä..
1 2 3 4 5 6

----------


## Nak

Miksi radio ja tuo näyttö ovat peilikuvana? 
Tuo on kyllä tosi hieno! Onko siihen tulossa aidot äänetkin?

----------


## sm3

Mutta Solariksesta vielä. Minusta buscom laitteiden (lipunmyynti, kortinlukulaite) äänet ovat liian hiljaiset suhteessa bussiin ääniin. Oikeastihan noiden piippaukset ja tilulilut kuuluu bussin perälle saakka, mutta tässä ne kuuluu hädintuskin kuskin paikalle vaikka äänet on kovalla. Onko vika mun ääni asetuksissa (niissä on vähän taajuuskorjausta asetettu) vai onko muillakin nuo tosi hiljaset suhteessa muihin ääniin. Esim ihmisten kävely kuuluu tosi kovaa ja moottorin äänet samaten suhteessa buscomin ääniin.

9900 näyttää hyvältä vaikkakin toki keskeneräiseltä.  :Wink:

----------


## zige94

> Mutta Solariksesta vielä. Minusta buscom laitteiden (lipunmyynti, kortinlukulaite) äänet ovat liian hiljaiset suhteessa bussiin ääniin. Oikeastihan noiden piippaukset ja tilulilut kuuluu bussin perälle saakka, mutta tässä ne kuuluu hädintuskin kuskin paikalle vaikka äänet on kovalla. Onko vika mun ääni asetuksissa (niissä on vähän taajuuskorjausta asetettu) vai onko muillakin nuo tosi hiljaset suhteessa muihin ääniin. Esim ihmisten kävely kuuluu tosi kovaa ja moottorin äänet samaten suhteessa buscomin ääniin.
> 
> 9900 näyttää hyvältä vaikkakin toki keskeneräiseltä.


Ne Buscomin äänet on säädetty liian hiljaiselle. Kovennat vain niitä jollakin ohjelmalla  :Smile:  Itse olen joitakin ääni niin hiljentänyt.. Nykyisen version ääniä en ole jaksanut, kun on OMSIn pelaaminen vähentynyt Train Simulator 2013:n hyrätessä  :Smile:

----------


## sm3

> Ne Buscomin äänet on säädetty liian hiljaiselle. Kovennat vain niitä jollakin ohjelmalla  Itse olen joitakin ääni niin hiljentänyt.. Nykyisen version ääniä en ole jaksanut, kun on OMSIn pelaaminen vähentynyt Train Simulator 2013:n hyrätessä


Täytyy tehdä näin. Ellei Palomaa tarjoudu korjaamaan noita?

----------


## Palomaa

> Miksi radio ja tuo näyttö ovat peilikuvana? 
> Tuo on kyllä tosi hieno! Onko siihen tulossa aidot äänetkin?


Noi "tekstuurit" eli kuvat noista radionäytöistä ja tuosta monitorista ei olla asetettu oikein vielä joten näyttää peilikuvalta, tämä on vain testiversio, kaikki tulee olemaan priimana.
Ja tottakai tulee aidot äänet.  :Wink:

----------


## ollicas

Onko kenelläkään koneella MAN Lion's Cityn HSL-versiota? Koitin Palomaalta kysellä mutta häneltä se oli mennyt kovalevyn mukana.  :Sad:  Myöskin Helsinki-kartan uusin versio olisi kiinnostava koska suunnitelmissa on tehdä Lauttasaaresta Kamppiin ja muualle keskustaan  :Wink: ... heti kun saisin editorin toimimaan. Mitkä asiat pitää tehdä ennen kun voi aloittaa teiden teon?

----------


## sm3

> Onko kenelläkään koneella MAN Lion's Cityn HSL-versiota? Koitin Palomaalta kysellä mutta häneltä se oli mennyt kovalevyn mukana.  Myöskin Helsinki-kartan uusin versio olisi kiinnostava koska suunnitelmissa on tehdä Lauttasaaresta Kamppiin ja muualle keskustaan ... heti kun saisin editorin toimimaan. Mitkä asiat pitää tehdä ennen kun voi aloittaa teiden teon?


Minulla ei taida olla tuota bussia... Helsinki karttaa en voi luvata lähettää, mutta katon jos se on minulla koneella. Luulen että jollakulla muulla on. Suosittelen että et aloita kartan tekoa ennen kuin OMSI:iin tulee päivitys joulunaikaan, säästät hermojasi. 

Kartan teko on hyvin haastavaa, joten suosittelen että luet sen manuaalin ensin: C:\m-r-software\Omsi\Manual SDK.pdf. Muuten ei hommasta tule mitään. Lue kannesta kanteen  :Wink:  Se palkitsee kyllä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:51 ----------

Minulla ei tosiaan ole sitä Helsinki karttaa...  :Icon Frown:

----------


## Palomaa

> Minulla ei tosiaan ole sitä Helsinki karttaa...


Minulla on mutta se taitaa olla se testi-versio, eli ei ole muitakuin tiet..

----------


## sm3

> Minulla on mutta se taitaa olla se testi-versio, eli ei ole muitakuin tiet..


Puhutaanko nyt siitä linjan 80/82 kartasta vai Porvooseen menevästä?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:01 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:59 ----------

Koska jos se on se kartta jossa on linja 80 tai 82 niin se käy kyllä pohjaksi uudelle kartalle/laajennokselle

----------


## ollicas

> Minulla ei taida olla tuota bussia... Helsinki karttaa en voi luvata lähettää, mutta katon jos se on minulla koneella. Luulen että jollakulla muulla on. Suosittelen että et aloita kartan tekoa ennen kuin OMSI:iin tulee päivitys joulunaikaan, säästät hermojasi. 
> 
> Kartan teko on hyvin haastavaa, joten suosittelen että luet sen manuaalin ensin: C:\m-r-software\Omsi\Manual SDK.pdf. Muuten ei hommasta tule mitään. Lue kannesta kanteen  Se palkitsee kyllä.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:51 ----------
> 
> Minulla ei tosiaan ole sitä Helsinki karttaa...


No harmi.  :Icon Frown:  Toivottavasti joltain löytyisi tuo bussi ja Helsinki-kartta. Ja aloitan kartan teon vasta jouluna jos päivitystä silloin tulossa. 

Palomaa, millä ohjelmalla teet tuota Volvoa? Jos sattuisi olemaan minulle tai jollekkin ystävälleni tuttu ohjelma niin voisi kokeilla jotain askarrella. Kori voisi onnistua mutta joku muu saisi tehdä kuljettajan nappulat ja muut hömpötykset.  :Very Happy:  

Ja kaikki joilla on teli-Solaris ja Bad Kinzau: Kokeilkaa ajaa linjaa 311 kumpaan tahansa suuntaan. Aivan kauheaa.  :Laughing:

----------


## Palomaa

> Puhutaanko nyt siitä linjan 80/82 kartasta


80/82-mapista.  :Laughing: 




> Ja kaikki joilla on teli-Solaris ja Bad Kinzau: Kokeilkaa ajaa linjaa 311 kumpaan tahansa suuntaan. Aivan kauheaa.


En tiedä 311:sestä mutta 10N:ää ja 615:aa ajan tuolla telillä.  :Wink:

----------


## sm3

> 80/82-mapista.


Pistä se vaan tähän niin ollicas voi sen ladata

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:05 ----------




> No harmi.  Toivottavasti joltain löytyisi tuo bussi ja Helsinki-kartta. Ja aloitan kartan teon vasta jouluna jos päivitystä silloin tulossa. 
> 
> Palomaa, millä ohjelmalla teet tuota Volvoa? Jos sattuisi olemaan minulle tai jollekkin ystävälleni tuttu ohjelma niin voisi kokeilla jotain askarrella. Kori voisi onnistua mutta joku muu saisi tehdä kuljettajan nappulat ja muut hömpötykset.  
> 
> Ja kaikki joilla on teli-Solaris ja Bad Kinzau: Kokeilkaa ajaa linjaa 311 kumpaan tahansa suuntaan. Aivan kauheaa.


Palomaa itse ei tee tuota Volvoa  :Wink: 

Täytyy kokeilla joskus ajella

----------


## Elias

Mulla on toi Helsinki_2012-kartta missä on myös maisemat ja kaikki. Uusin versio siitä siis.

----------


## ollicas

> Puhutaanko nyt siitä linjan 80/82 kartasta vai Porvooseen menevästä?
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:01 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:59 ----------
> 
> Koska jos se on se kartta jossa on linja 80 tai 82 niin se käy kyllä pohjaksi uudelle kartalle/laajennokselle


Tämä se taitaa olla. Mutta eikö Porvooseen menevä käy pohjaksi? Ja jos joku voisi kertoa että minkänäköinen on Porvoo-kartan Helsinki niin voisin suunnitella.

Täällähän tulee nopeasti vastaukset.  :Laughing:  En ehdi viestiä kirjoittaa ennen kuin on kolme uutta viestiä.

----------


## Palomaa

> Palomaa itse ei tee tuota Volvoa


Itseasiassa, teen joitain osia.  :Wink:

----------


## sm3

> Tämä se taitaa olla. Mutta eikö Porvooseen menevä käy pohjaksi? Ja jos joku voisi kertoa että minkänäköinen on Porvoo-kartan Helsinki niin voisin suunnitella.


Porvoo kartan Helsinki on todella *pieni* ja *pelkistetty*, sopii vain kaukovuorojen rakentelulle.Se minulla on itselläni jos haluat sitä tutkia.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:09 ----------




> Itseasiassa, teen joitain osia.


Ahaa, ok

Pituutta viestiin

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:09 ----------

Tässä Hesa- Porvoo kartta: https://rapidshare.com/files/1781173...-%20Porvoo.zip

----------


## zige94

> Ja kaikki joilla on teli-Solaris ja Bad Kinzau: Kokeilkaa ajaa linjaa 311 kumpaan tahansa suuntaan. Aivan kauheaa.





> En tiedä 311:sestä mutta 10N:ää ja 615:aa ajan tuolla telillä.


10N ja 311 ovat samoja linjoja...  :Wink:  Mutta onhan sitä tuolla telillä ajettu vaikeampiakin reittejä, Vlietburgissa jotkut ja esimerkiksi Bowdenhamissa linja 375  :Wink:

----------


## ollicas

sm3, olit aivan oikeassa. Nopea vilkaisu osoitti että tuota ei kannata laajentaa. En edes tajunnut, mistä päin Helsinkiä tuo asema oli.  :Laughing:  Mutta jos joltain löytyisi se toinen Helsinki-kartta niin voisi pistää linkin. Mutta Lion's City on kadonnut kuin maan nielemä.  :Icon Frown: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:54 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:53 ----------

Ja mootoritietä oli kiva körotellä hirveän autoletkan lopussa 40 kilometrin vauhtia.  :Smile:

----------


## sm3

> sm3, olit aivan oikeassa. Nopea vilkaisu osoitti että tuota ei kannata laajentaa. En edes tajunnut, mistä päin Helsinkiä tuo asema oli.  Mutta jos joltain löytyisi se toinen Helsinki-kartta niin voisi pistää linkin. Mutta Lion's City on kadonnut kuin maan nielemä. 
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:54 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:53 ----------
> 
> Ja mootoritietä oli kiva körotellä hirveän autoletkan lopussa 40 kilometrin vauhtia.


Juu, se ei ole parhaiten tehtyjä karttoja. Ei ollut aikaa tehdä...

----------


## ollicas

> ...Kartan teko on hyvin haastavaa, joten suosittelen että luet sen manuaalin ensin: C:\m-r-software\Omsi\Manual SDK.pdf. Muuten ei hommasta tule mitään. Lue kannesta kanteen  Se palkitsee kyllä.
> ...


Minulta löytyy vain saksankielinen versio joka ei kuulu kielituntemukseeni. Löytyykö tuota internetistä vai voiko joku lähettää sen minulle? :/

----------


## sm3

> Minulta löytyy vain saksankielinen versio joka ei kuulu kielituntemukseeni. Löytyykö tuota internetistä vai voiko joku lähettää sen minulle? :/


Kyllä pitäis tulla mukana. Mutta voin sen sulle pistää huomenna.

----------


## zige94

> Minulta löytyy vain saksankielinen versio joka ei kuulu kielituntemukseeni. Löytyykö tuota internetistä vai voiko joku lähettää sen minulle? :/


Oleppa hyvä

http://db.tt/KFHZpafD

----------


## ollicas

> Kyllä pitäis tulla mukana. Mutta voin sen sulle pistää huomenna.


Sain jo, oli kai vahingossa poistettu tai jotain muuta kamalaa oli sattunut.  :Smile:

----------


## Carrusfani

Kertoisiko joku, että mihin busseihin on buscom-versio ja pistäis vaikka dropboxiin? Odottelen innolla :Very Happy: . Ja kertoisitteko et miten toi solaris suomi-versio asennetaan? Mul on kyllä winrar.

----------


## Mikko121

Itsekin rohkenin kokeilemaan tuota Mobitec-Solarista. Hyvin on toteutettu kyllä. 

Testasin sitä Bowdenhamissa, ja jostain syystä sen kanssa ilmeni sama ongelma kuin rullakilpisellä NL202:lla eli aikataulu ei vaihdu pääteasemalle saapuessa, tiedä sitten miksi näin?

----------


## Palomaa

Tässä sitä huristellaan...  :Cool:  Kesken on vielä, puuttuu paljon juttuja kuten kaikki napit tms.

----------


## ollicas

> Tässä sitä huristellaan...  Kesken on vielä, puuttuu paljon juttuja kuten kaikki napit tms.
> 
> [Mahtava kuva]


Aivan mahtavaa, toivottavasti valmistuisi pian. Tuleeko ulos ennen joulua? 

Mutta... Man Lion's Cityn HSL-versio tuntuu kadonneen lopullisesti eikä toista Helsinki-karttaakaan tunnu löytyvän.  :Icon Frown:  Mutta jos löytyy jotain "Suomi-kamaa" niin olisin kiinnostunut.  :Wink:  

Ja oma Helsinki-karttani on vielä suunnitteluvaiheessa ja jos oikein ymmärsin niin ei kannata aloittaa ennen päivitystä?

----------


## Palomaa

> Tuleeko ulos ennen joulua?


Tulee, jos löydetään hyvä, tunnettu ja luotettava skriptaaja.

----------


## ollicas

> Tulee, jos löydetään hyvä, tunnettu ja luotettava skriptaaja.


Mitä tuosta siis kokonaisuudessaan puuttuu?

----------


## Palomaa

> Mitä tuosta siis kokonaisuudessaan puuttuu?


No kaikki oleellinen että se toimii.

----------


## bussifriikki

Mitä tästä sanotte? City Bus Simulator 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bz3kB8mLcGc

----------


## zige94

> Mitä tästä sanotte? City Bus Simulator 2
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bz3kB8mLcGc


Sanon samaa kuin muista TML:n bussi simulaattoreista.. Sontaa vain. Tekisivät nyt edes kunnolla edelliset loppuun, eivätkä jättäisi koko projektia kesken, kun se on ulos saatu.

----------


## ollicas

> Mitä tästä sanotte? City Bus Simulator 2
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bz3kB8mLcGc


Erittäin realistisen näköinen mutta... Samaa mieltä mitä zige sanoi: sontaa. Voisihan tuota kokeilla jos saisi lahjaksi mutta en ole kiinnostunut.

----------


## zige94

> Erittäin realistisen näköinen mutta... Samaa mieltä mitä zige sanoi: sontaa. Voisihan tuota kokeilla jos saisi lahjaksi mutta en ole kiinnostunut.


Jep, olihan toi ensimmäinen City Bus Simulator ja Bus Simulator 2012 hienon näköisiä ja realistisen näköisiä, mutta toteutus oli taas ihan sontaa. Liikaa bugeja jne. sun muita juttuja, joita ei ikinä korjattu vaan heti aloitetaan uusi. World Of Subways on onnistunein sarja TML-Studiolla, vaikka niihinkin on liikaa bugeja jäänyt. World Of Subways 2 on ainoa jota voisin simulaattoriksi niistä kutsua.

----------


## Palomaa

Ikkunoita..

----------


## Jufo

> Jep, olihan toi ensimmäinen City Bus Simulator ja Bus Simulator 2012 hienon näköisiä ja realistisen näköisiä, mutta toteutus oli taas ihan sontaa. Liikaa bugeja jne. sun muita juttuja, joita ei ikinä korjattu vaan heti aloitetaan uusi. World Of Subways on onnistunein sarja TML-Studiolla, vaikka niihinkin on liikaa bugeja jäänyt. World Of Subways 2 on ainoa jota voisin simulaattoriksi niistä kutsua.


Mikäs bussisimulaattori olisi paras, jos haluaa vain ajella valmiita reittejä eikä näperrellä bussien tuunailun / mikromanageroinnin parissa kuten OMSIssa. Siis joku yksinkertainen peli, jossa pääsee heti rattiin eikä vaadita viikkojen perehtymistä. Lähinnä siis joku Bus Driverin (v.2007) tapainen peli hakusessa.

----------


## Palomaa

> Mikäs bussisimulaattori olisi paras, jos haluaa vain ajella valmiita reittejä


Bus Simulator 2012, kokeile sitä.

----------


## Palomaa

Valoja tehty, puolet valmiina ja puolet vielä tekemättä..

----------


## sm3

Hienolta näyttää jälleen 9900. Thiago ja se tyyppi joka tekee niitä moottoreita/vaihteistoja osaavat varmasti auttaa koodauksessa.

----------


## bussifriikki

Joo, hyvältä näyttää! Ja se on valmis jouluksi?  
Voin muuten sitten tehdä niitä värityksiä  :Smile:

----------


## Palomaa

> Thiago ja se tyyppi joka tekee niitä moottoreita/vaihteistoja osaavat varmasti auttaa koodauksessa.


Näimpä, kumpa kuulisi Thiagosta jotain.. :/ Ei vastaa Aussiexissä, ei Facebookissa eikä missään. :/

----------


## ollicas

> Näimpä, kumpa kuulisi Thiagosta jotain.. :/ Ei vastaa Aussiexissä, ei Facebookissa eikä missään. :/


Harmi. :/ Toivottavasti vastaisi pian. Mutta onko moottori ainoa osa joka puuttuu vaiko onko jokin mennyt pahasti ohi?

----------


## Palomaa

> Harmi. :/ Toivottavasti vastaisi pian. Mutta onko moottori ainoa osa joka puuttuu vaiko onko jokin mennyt pahasti ohi?


Moottori alkaa olla omasta takaa melkein valmis, ovi on suurin ongelma meille, ja sitten vielä joitain pieniä juttuja tekemättä, muuten tehty.
Sen verran voin paljastaa että alamme tehdä tämän jälkeen kaupunkiautoa, B9RLE-alustalla Volvo 8900:sta, teliä tietenkin, materiaalit kun ovat tuohon niin helppo hankkia.

----------


## ollicas

> Moottori alkaa olla omasta takaa melkein valmis, ovi on suurin ongelma meille, ja sitten vielä joitain pieniä juttuja tekemättä, muuten tehty.
> Sen verran voin paljastaa että alamme tehdä tämän jälkeen kaupunkiautoa, B9RLE-alustalla Volvo 8900:sta, teliä tietenkin, materiaalit kun ovat tuohon niin helppo hankkia.


Hyvältä kuulostaa. Taitaa tulla vasta jouluksi? Mutta älä hätiköi vaan tee kaikki loppuun asti huolella.

----------


## bussifriikki

> alamme tehdä tämän jälkeen kaupunkiautoa, B9RLE-alustalla Volvo 8900:sta, teliä tietenkin, materiaalit kun ovat tuohon niin helppo hankkia.


Hienoa! Sen jälkeen sitten K202?  :Wink:

----------


## Palomaa

> Hienoa! Sen jälkeen sitten K202?


K202 ei ole tulossa :/ syystä että materiaalia ei pysty hankkimaan.

----------


## killerpop

> K202 ei ole tulossa :/ syystä että materiaalia ei pysty hankkimaan.


mistähän materiaalin puuttumisesta mahtaa kiikastaa?

----------


## Palomaa

> mistähän materiaalin puuttumisesta mahtaa kiikastaa?


Kuvien, videoiden/äänien hankkiminen on pääkaupunkiseutulaiselle mahdotonta.

----------


## aulis

Mistähän mahtaa johtua aina pelin käynnistystä yritettäessä virheilmoitus, että tiedosto d3dx9_28.dll puuttuu? Asensin uudelleen koko pelin, niinkuin kehotettiin, eikä muuttunut. Vanhalla koneella toimi ihan hyvin koko peli. Olisikos jollakulla tietoa asiasta?

----------


## sm3

> Mistähän mahtaa johtua aina pelin käynnistystä yritettäessä virheilmoitus, että tiedosto d3dx9_28.dll puuttuu? Asensin uudelleen koko pelin, niinkuin kehotettiin, eikä muuttunut. Vanhalla koneella toimi ihan hyvin koko peli. Olisikos jollakulla tietoa asiasta?


http://www.dll-files.com/d3dx9_28.zip?0WHhXEYJdO

Pistetään OMSI:in kansioon. Eli C:\m-r-software\Omsi

----------


## zige94

> Mistähän mahtaa johtua aina pelin käynnistystä yritettäessä virheilmoitus, että tiedosto d3dx9_28.dll puuttuu? Asensin uudelleen koko pelin, niinkuin kehotettiin, eikä muuttunut. Vanhalla koneella toimi ihan hyvin koko peli. Olisikos jollakulla tietoa asiasta?





> http://www.dll-files.com/d3dx9_28.zip?0WHhXEYJdO
> 
> Pistetään OMSI:in kansioon. Eli C:\m-r-software\Omsi


Suomeksi sanottuna sulta saattaa myös puuttua kokonaan DirectX koneelta  :Smile:  Mulla tuli toi kerran kun olin koneen tehdaspalauttanut ja asentanut OMSI:n uudestaan, mutten ollut DirectX:ää asentanut. Korjaantui sitten yksinkertaisesti asentamalla DirectX.

----------


## aulis

> http://www.dll-files.com/d3dx9_28.zip?0WHhXEYJdO
> 
> Pistetään OMSI:in kansioon. Eli C:\m-r-software\Omsi





> Suomeksi sanottuna sulta saattaa myös puuttua kokonaan DirectX koneelta  Mulla tuli toi kerran kun olin koneen tehdaspalauttanut ja asentanut OMSI:n uudestaan, mutten ollut DirectX:ää asentanut. Korjaantui sitten yksinkertaisesti asentamalla DirectX.


Kiitoksia, tosiaan, DirectX oli unohtunut  :Smile:

----------


## sm3

Mutta mites äänet tuossa 9900 bussissa? Ovatko valmiit jo?

----------


## Carrusfani

> Kertoisiko joku, että mihin busseihin on buscom-versio ja pistäis vaikka dropboxiin? Odottelen innolla. Ja kertoisitteko et miten toi solaris suomi-versio asennetaan? Mul on kyllä winrar.



Toistan tuon kysymykseni vielä kerran, kun en ole saanut vastausta...

----------


## sm3

> Toistan tuon kysymykseni vielä kerran, kun en ole saanut vastausta...


Juu, eli Solaris 15 Buscom Mobitec on paras. Ne vanhat eivät ole niin hyviä. Linkki löytyy jostain aiemmilta sivuilta.

----------


## Palomaa

Volvoon tehty valot, ja ne on melkein valmiit, kojelaudan nappien toimintoja tehty, osa valmiina, osa ei (kuten varmaan arvaattekin)  :Laughing:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Volvoon tehty valot, ja ne on melkein valmiit, kojelaudan nappien toimintoja tehty, osa valmiina, osa ei (kuten varmaan arvaattekin)


Volvosta tulee koko ajan hienompi.  :Smile:

----------


## sm3

Kuulostaa ja näyttää todella erinomaiselta. Matkustamo näyttää aika pimeältä, siellä ei varmaan ole kaikki valot päällä koska kyllä ne valot on aika kirkkaita.

Onhan fysiikat mallinettu oikein?  :Wink:  Että kääntyy mahdollisimmaan aidon tuntuisesti jne.

----------


## Palomaa

> Onhan fysiikat mallinettu oikein?


No sitten näet..  :Wink:

----------


## sm3

OMSI 2:
http://www.omnibussimulator.de/english.htm

----------


## Karosa

> OMSI 2:
> http://www.omnibussimulator.de/english.htm


Ohhoh, tuota on odoitettu! Toivottavasti ylittää odoitukset.  :Smile:

----------


## ollicas

> Ohhoh, tuota on odoitettu! Toivottavasti ylittää odoitukset.


Valitettavasti ei tule jouluksi.  :Icon Frown:  Mutta kuulostaa hyvältä.

----------


## zige94

> Valitettavasti ei tule jouluksi.  Mutta kuulostaa hyvältä.


Tulee se jouluksi  :Wink:  Ei vain täksi jouluksi. Jos oikein ymmärsin niin aikataulu on vuoden neljännelle neljännekselle eli loka-joulukuulle 2013..

----------


## ollicas

> Tulee se jouluksi  Ei vain täksi jouluksi. Jos oikein ymmärsin niin aikataulu on vuoden neljännelle neljännekselle eli loka-joulukuulle 2013..


Juurikin niin. Odotin että olisi tullut aikaisemmin.

----------


## Karosa

> Tulee se jouluksi


Vuoden 2013 neljännes on heinäkuu-syyskuun välinen aika, mutta toivottavasti saisivat aiemmin myyntiin.

----------


## zige94

> Vuoden 2013 neljännes on heinäkuu-syyskuun välinen aika, mutta toivottavasti saisivat aiemmin myyntiin.


Vuoden neljäs neljännes eli Q4 on kylläkin loka-joulukuu... Q1 = Tammi - maalis, Q2 Huhti - kesä, Q3 heinä - syys ja Q4 loka - joulu

----------


## Karosa

> Vuoden neljäs neljännes


En löytänyt mistään tuolta Omnibussimulatorin sivuilta tuota Q4:sta, sen sijaan siinä lukee selvästi että: 4th quarter 2013, ja Wikipediasta katsottuna ne menee näin:

1st quarter: 1 October 2012  31 December 2012
2nd quarter: 1 January 2013  31 March 2013
3rd quarter: 1 April 2013  30 June 2013
4th quarter: 1 July 2013  30 September 2013

Eli 4. vuosineljännes on 1. heinäkuuta - 30. syyskuuta.

----------


## ollicas

> En löytänyt mistään tuolta Omnibussimulatorin sivuilta tuota Q4:sta, sen sijaan siinä lukee selvästi että: 4th quarter 2013, ja Wikipediasta katsottuna ne menee näin:
> 
> 1st quarter: 1 October 2012  31 December 2012
> 2nd quarter: 1 January 2013  31 March 2013
> 3rd quarter: 1 April 2013  30 June 2013
> 4th quarter: 1 July 2013  30 September 2013
> 
> Eli 4. vuosineljännes on 1. heinäkuuta - 30. syyskuuta.


Ei se nyt mielestäni noinkaan mene. :/ Riippuu myös, ovatko kaikki kvarttaalit samanlaisia vai onko niitä erinlaisia. Mielestäni ne menevät (ainakin) peliosioissa zigen mainitsemalla tavalla.

----------


## zige94

> Mielestäni ne menevät (ainakin) peliosioissa zigen mainitsemalla tavalla.


Ja myös mm. puhelin jutuissa jne. jos esim. puhelinvalmistaja tms. puhuu milloin julkaistaan se ja se puhelinmalli tai päivitys niin sanotaan esim. vuoden neljäs neljännes eli Q4 joka on loka-joulukuu...

----------


## Karosa

> Ei se nyt mielestäni noinkaan mene. :/


No se ja sama, ensi vuoden puolelle menee reippaasti, eli saamme odotella kaikessa rauhassa. :-)

----------


## bussifriikki

> En löytänyt mistään tuolta Omnibussimulatorin sivuilta tuota Q4:sta, sen sijaan siinä lukee selvästi että: 4th quarter 2013, ja Wikipediasta katsottuna ne menee näin:
> 
> 1st quarter: 1 October 2012  31 December 2012
> 2nd quarter: 1 January 2013  31 March 2013
> 3rd quarter: 1 April 2013  30 June 2013
> 4th quarter: 1 July 2013  30 September 2013
> 
> Eli 4. vuosineljännes on 1. heinäkuuta - 30. syyskuuta.


Häh? Vuosineljännekset ovat, kuten zigekin sanoi, tammi-maalis, huhti-kesä, heinä-syys ja loka-joulu.

Tässä vielä wikiä http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Calendar_year

----------


## Karosa

> Häh? Vuosineljännekset ovat, kuten zigekin sanoi,


No jaa, sitten se on niin, mutta tuo on sit jotain puppua mitä minä löysin ja kuten sanoin, se ja sama kun joudumme joka tapauksessa odottamaan sitä OMSI 2:sta...

----------


## tlajunen

> No jaa, sitten se on niin, mutta tuo on sit jotain puppua mitä minä löysin ja kuten sanoin, se ja sama kun joudumme joka tapauksessa odottamaan sitä OMSI 2:sta...


Jossain päin bisnesmaailmaa talousvuosi vaihtuu syys-lokakuun vaihteessa. Taisit löytää johonkin sellaiseen viittaavan internetfaktan.

Pelimaailma vaihtaa kuten mekin vaihdamme vuoden ihan siinä uutenavuonna.  :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kuvia OMSI 2:sta:
http://www.omnibussimulator.de/e-screenshots.htm

Hienolta näyttää!  :Smile:

----------


## sm3

Kuvissa näkyy että linjakilpiä voi ainakin käyttää esim näin:
http://www.omnibussimulator.de/scree...12_1221_06.jpg
tai
http://www.omnibussimulator.de/scree...12_1221_04.jpg

Tuohan ei ole mahdollista tässä OMSI 1 versiossa ilman että linjakilpi olisi kuvana. Nyt lienee mahdollista ohjelmoida noita ihan suoraan linjakilpitiedostoon ilman mitään erillisiä kuvatiedostoja.

Yksi kiehtova juttu tuossa on se että bussiin voi tulla erilaisia vikoja joita täytyy korjata ja joiden korjaamiseen menee aikaa kauemmin kuin se nykyinen sekuntti. Voisi olla vaikka ovivikoja, sähkövikoja jne. 

Uskon että on odottamisen arvoinen. Eihän edes tämän ykkösversio potentiaalia ole ainakaan minä vielä hyödyntänyt läheskään. Volvot 9900, 8500 ja kai 8900 ovat tulossa. Scania Citywide jne jne ovat kanssa varmaan ennen OMSI 2:hden julkaisua tulossa (toivottavasti). Ehkä lisää suomikarttojakin (hyvin tehtyjä).

----------


## bussifriikki

Ja hienoa, että Omsi 1:lle tehdyt bussit ja kartat toimivat tuossa uudessakin!

----------


## ollicas

> No jaa, sitten se on niin, mutta tuo on sit jotain puppua mitä minä löysin ja kuten sanoin, se ja sama kun joudumme joka tapauksessa odottamaan sitä OMSI 2:sta...


Olisin melkein toivonut että olet oikeassa... Eniten yllätti että Omsi 2 on maksullinen.

----------


## sm3

Kyllähän tuosta ilomielin maksaa. Tuota tekee vain kaksi ihmistä vapaa ajalla kyse ei ole isosta firmasta  :Wink:  Jotain korvausta heille pitää antaa kun jaksavat tuota tehdä eivätkä jättäneet kesken ja varsinkin kun käyttävät vapaa aikaansa tuohon.

----------


## Karosa

> Jotain korvausta heille pitää antaa kun jaksavat tuota tehdä eivätkä jättäneet kesken ja varsinkin kun käyttävät vapaa aikaansa tuohon.


Samaa mieltä, ainakin minä aion ostaa tuon heti kun julkaistaan.  :Smile: 

Volvo 9900 ei taida ihan jouluksi tulla.

----------


## ollicas

> Samaa mieltä, ainakin minä aion ostaa tuon heti kun julkaistaan. 
> 
> Volvo 9900 ei taida ihan jouluksi tulla.


Tuo kyllä totta, en edes itse tiennyt että pelin takana on vain kaksi ihmistä. 

Kyllä ehtii jouluksi, tässähän on vielä hyvin aikaa...  :Laughing:  Älä pidä kiirettä (olet varmaan kuullut tuon satoja kertoja), hyvää jaksaa odottaa.   :Very Happy:

----------


## sm3

Ollicas, OMSI bussisimulaattorin (kyllä, se on minusta enemmän simulaattori kuin joku Bus Simulator 2008) on tehnyt kaksi saksalaista yliopisto opiskelijaa (en tiedä ovatko yhä) Marcel Kuhnt ja Rüdiger Hülsmann. Olen kuullut että OMSI olisi ollut osa heidän opintojaan, mutta voi olla että ei pidä paikkansa. 

Kaksi ihmistä. Sitä pitää arvostaa. Moni iso firma ei pääse edes lähelle sitä tasoa jota OMSI edustaa.

----------


## Karosa

Yksi parhaimmista OMSIIN tehdyistä busseista on nyt julkaistu!

Mercedes-Benz O405N2 By: Julian

----------


## Nak

> Yksi parhaimmista OMSIIN tehdyistä busseista on nyt julkaistu!
> 
> Mercedes-Benz O405N2 By: Julian


Taitaa olla muutenkin yksi parhaista busseista  :Wink:  
Toivotan tässä ketjussa kaikille foorumin lukijoille tasapuolisesti HYVÄÄ JOULUA!  :Smile:

----------


## Karosa

> Toivotan tässä ketjussa kaikille foorumin lukijoille tasapuolisesti HYVÄÄ JOULUA!


Sitä samaa!  :Smile:  Ja ei muuten ole ainakaan HelBillä olevat..  :Wink:

----------


## Karosa

Lisäksi hieno puolturisti on valmis kans ...
Aussiex linkki

----------


## Veh

Heissan kaikille!

Ollaan Sm3:n kanssa tekemässä karttaa Helsingin linjaa 79. Kartta on  hyvällä alulla. Tiet ollaan saatu valmiiksi, ja ne vastaa todellisuutta pituuksissa yms.

Päivitän jatkossa hieman edistymistä tänne, ja lisäilen myöhemmin kuvia, kun saadaan maisemointiakin hieman mukaan.

----------


## zige94

> Heissan kaikille!
> 
> Ollaan Sm3:n kanssa tekemässä karttaa Helsingin linjaa 79. Kartta on  hyvällä alulla. Tiet ollaan saatu valmiiksi, ja ne vastaa todellisuutta pituuksissa yms.
> 
> Päivitän jatkossa hieman edistymistä tänne, ja lisäilen myöhemmin kuvia, kun saadaan maisemointiakin hieman mukaan.


Muistakaas yhtä tiheä vuoroväli, ja suuret matkustajamäärät Siilitien metroaseman pysäkille ja välillä Siilitien metroasema - Latokartano/Viikki  :Wink: 

Tätä odotan kyllä!

----------


## Veh

> Muistakaas yhtä tiheä vuoroväli, ja suuret matkustajamäärät Siilitien metroaseman pysäkille ja välillä Siilitien metroasema - Latokartano/Viikki 
> 
> Tätä odotan kyllä!


Aikatauluista on tarkoitus tehdä todelliset, eli vuorovälistä tulee todellisuutta vastaava. Teemme suuret matkustajamäärät kyseiselle välille, joten ei huolta  :Smile:

----------


## sm3

Tosiaan, olen tehnyt tänään tiet, ja huomenna teen maisemia. Veh tekee aikataulut.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Heissan kaikille!
> 
> Ollaan Sm3:n kanssa tekemässä karttaa Helsingin linjaa 79. Kartta on  hyvällä alulla. Tiet ollaan saatu valmiiksi, ja ne vastaa todellisuutta pituuksissa yms.
> 
> Päivitän jatkossa hieman edistymistä tänne, ja lisäilen myöhemmin kuvia, kun saadaan maisemointiakin hieman mukaan.


Hyvältä kuulostaa!  :Smile:  Tuleeko karttaan mitään suomalaisia osia (esim. liikennemerkit)?

----------


## sm3

Koitan saada mahdollisimman suomalaisen oloisen siitä. Eli suomalaiset liikennemerkit tulee siinä määrin kun niitä löytyy jne.

Kartassa on myös liikenneympyrät tehty, myös se uusi Viikin tienoilla oleva vaikka ei sateliittikuvissa vielä näykkään.

----------


## sm3

Tämmöstä tulossa:
http://aussiex.org/forum/index.php?/...for-irizar-pb/

----------


## Karosa

> Tämmöstä tulossa:
> http://aussiex.org/forum/index.php?/...for-irizar-pb/


Tuo näyttää hyvältä, ja vielä telinä, onko tietoa mikä Irizar tuo on, että onko mitään Volvon tai Scanian alustaa vaiko onko pelkkä Irizar PB?

EDIT: Eipä mitään, vikasta kuvasta käy ilmi että se on Scania.

----------


## Veh

Päivää taas kaikille!

Pari päivää sitten kerroin minun ja sm3 karttaprojektista. Voin kertoa sen, että 79 ei tule olemaan ainoa linja vaan teemme karttaan muitakin linjoja. Kun olemme saaneet näiden linjojen tiet tehtyä, aloitamme maisemoimaan ja silloin lisäämme tännekkin kuvia. Uudet linjat ovat arvoituksia ja kerromme niistä myöhemmin  :Wink:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Päivää taas kaikille!
> 
> Pari päivää sitten kerroin minun ja sm3 karttaprojektista. Voin kertoa sen, että 79 ei tule olemaan ainoa linja vaan teemme karttaan muitakin linjoja. Kun olemme saaneet näiden linjojen tiet tehtyä, aloitamme maisemoimaan ja silloin lisäämme tännekkin kuvia. Uudet linjat ovat arvoituksia ja kerromme niistä myöhemmin


Kuulostaa todella hyvältä! Eikä kaikkea tarvitse heti kertoakaan, pitäähän sitä jotain jännitettävääkin olla.  :Smile:

----------


## sm3

Tämä jos mikä on hyvä turistibussi (BETA versio). Pieniä bugeja mutta 10x parempi kuin useimmat aiemmat puolituristit. Äänet ovat kaikkein heikoin lenkki tuossa. Manuaalia (mukana ei siis ole automaatilla olevaa versiota) en saanut toimimaan joten asensin siihen ZF:än, joka kuitenkin toimii niin huonosti moottorin kanssa yhteen että en julkaise sitä... Vaihdot miten sattuu välillä, ja "potkasee" niin kovin että matkustajat haluaa ulos. Toivotaan että tuohon tulee kunnon automaatti joskus.

Kuva:
http://i17.servimg.com/u/f17/17/78/91/51/karosa13.jpg

Lataus:
http://download.omsi.cz/Karosa-C954E.rar

Hyvää uutta vuotta!

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:54 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:34 ----------

Olisi tarvetta näille tuossa tulossa olevassa kartassa:

http://www.raitio.org/news/uutis12/r...53_df_0112.jpg
http://www.hel2.fi/liikenteenohjaus/...ikoenaytto.jpg

Onko Esim. Karosalla ideaa miten nämä saisi? Jokerinäytössä vaikka 3 paikkaa eri linjoille jotka voisi itse editorissa valita eli  1, 2, 3 tai vaikka 4, 5, 6... Eli ei kiinteitä tekstejä...

----------


## sm3

Daytonford kartasta on julkaistu versio 4.5:
http://aussiex.org/forum/index.php?/...nk-extensions/

----------


## bussifriikki

Miten muuten 9700 etenee?  :Smile:

----------


## Karosa

> Miten muuten 9700 etenee?


En tiedä mistään 9700:sesta mutta...

----------


## ollicas

> En tiedä mistään 9700:sesta mutta...


Ihana!  :Very Happy:  Ja tuohan oli *9900*?  :Wink:  Voiko tuon pistää AI-bussiksi? Tarvitsisin tuota maaseutureitille kahden kaupungin välille.

----------


## sm3

Hieno siitä tuli. En oikein osaa muuta sanoa kuin todella upeaa työtä.

Miten äänien tilanne?

----------


## Karosa

> Miten äänien tilanne?


Siinähän joitain ollaan tehty..

----------


## bussifriikki

> En tiedä mistään 9700:sesta mutta...


Aivan, siis 9*9*00  :Smile: 
Näyttää loistavalta!

Karosa=Palomaa?

----------


## sm3

> Karosa=Palomaa?


Kyllä, näin Karosan puolesta vastaan.

----------


## Karosa



----------


## bussifriikki

Oikein hyvältä näyttää! Taitaa olla päällisin puolin valmis?

Ps. voin niitä repaintteja sitten tehdä :Smile:

----------


## ollicas

> Oikein hyvältä näyttää! Taitaa olla päällisin puolin valmis?
> 
> Ps. voin niitä repaintteja sitten tehdä


Minäkin voin tehdä, kun vihdoinkin opin tekemään.  :Smile:  Ainut ulkoinen osa joka ei näytä valmiilta on etuoven ikkuna. Ja vielä, että voiko tämän pistää AI-bussiksi?

----------


## Karosa

> Ps. voin niitä repaintteja sitten tehdä





> Minäkin voin tehdä, kun vihdoinkin opin tekemään.  Ainut ulkoinen osa joka ei näytä valmiilta on etuoven ikkuna.


Juu, kunhan saadaan tuo repaint-tiedosto täydelliseksi, siinä menee vielä hetki ikkunoiden täydellisen toimimattomuuden takia.  :Smile: 




> Ja vielä, että voiko tämän pistää AI-bussiksi?


Kai sen voi mutta en tiedä onko sitten raskas AI:ksi.  :Very Happy:

----------


## ollicas

> ...
> Kai sen voi mutta en tiedä onko sitten raskas AI:ksi.


Niitä tulisi n. 2-5 karttaani, riippuu millainen siitä lopulta tulee. Kuitenkin ainut bussi joka sopii täydellisesti karttaani.  :Wink:  Onko Solarikset kevyimpiä *yksikerrosbusseja* Omsissa?

----------


## zige94

> Onko Solarikset kevyimpiä *yksikerrosbusseja* Omsissa?


Riippuu nyt ihan mitä Solariksia tarkoitat? Kyllä ne Solarikset aika kevyitä on ja toimii hyvin AI-busseina.

----------


## Karosa

> Riippuu nyt ihan mitä Solariksia tarkoitat? Kyllä ne Solarikset aika kevyitä on ja toimii hyvin AI-busseina.


Niimpä, paitsi lukuunottamatta sitä alpha-versiota 12,9-metristä ja 18-metristä niveltä jotka ovat naurettavia.  :Laughing:

----------


## ollicas

> Riippuu nyt ihan mitä Solariksia tarkoitat? Kyllä ne Solarikset aika kevyitä on ja toimii hyvin AI-busseina.


15-metristä. Kaiketi se yleisin 10-metrisen lisäksi. Eli nämä (tai jompi kumpi ) tulee karttaani.

----------


## Carrusfani

> 



Hienolta näyttää :Very Happy: . Alkaa näyttää aika valmiilta. Milloin tämä julkaistaan? Muuten, aiotko/aiotteko laittaa käsijarrukahvaa? Se olis aika kiva yksityiskohta.

----------


## Karosa

> Hienolta näyttää. Aiotko/aiotteko laittaa käsijarrukahvaa? Se olis aika kiva yksityiskohta.


Eihän tuo valmis ole, ja juu onhan se sinne tulossa minne pitääkin.  :Very Happy: 

Tässä Volvo 9700:sesta:
http://gomotors.net/pics/Volvo/volvo-9700-04.jpg

vasemmassa paneelissa alhaalla näet sen.

----------


## Karosa



----------


## bussifriikki

Kerrassaan loistava!

----------


## sm3

Tummennetut ikkunat toimivat hienosti ja valot ovat todella laadukaan näkösesti tehty. Kojepöytä olisi mukava saada myös tämän värisenä: http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6216/6...20c165b6_z.jpg Vai saako 9900:ään vain tuon värisenä kuin se nyt on?

Olisi siis kaksi versiota joissa erivärinen kojepöytä. Sehän on vain tekstuuri...

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:10 ----------

Tuosssahan oli siis Volvo I-shift pelkkänä automaattina ja 500hv moottori?

----------


## Karosa

> Tuosssahan oli siis Volvo I-shift pelkkänä automaattina ja 500hv moottori?


Kojelaudan tekstuurin voit vaihtaa itse.

I-Shift automaattinen ja 450hv moottori joka on suurin pätkään.

----------


## ollicas

Karosa, aivan mahtavaa! En malta odottaa tuon julkaisua.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Carrusfani

Karosa, ei voisi olla parempaa tulosta Volvo 9900:sta OMSI:ssa, kuin tämä! Aivan mahtavaa :Very Happy: ! Muuten, oletko/oletteko aloittaneet jo 8900:sen? Odotan sitäkin innolla :Smile:

----------


## Karosa

> Karosa, ei voisi olla parempaa tulosta Volvo 9900:sta OMSI:ssa, kuin tämä! Aivan mahtavaa! Muuten, oletko/oletteko aloittaneet jo 8900:sen? Odotan sitäkin innolla


Haha, kiitos kiitos.  :Smile:  Emme ole aloittaneet, jos siis aloitetaankaan, eka teemme tämän valmiiksi.

----------


## sm3

Onkohan nyt valmiina sitä tekstuuripohjaa? Tarkotan semmosta valkosta pohjaa johon voi ruveta maalaamaan väritystä 9900 bussiin.

----------


## Karosa

> Onkohan nyt valmiina sitä tekstuuripohjaa? Tarkotan semmosta valkosta pohjaa johon voi ruveta maalaamaan väritystä 9900 bussiin.


Joo, katsotaan jos saan sen tänään.

----------


## Karosa

Vähän silmänruokaa..  :Cool: 




Tuossa on ANNAX-järjestelmä toistaiseksi.

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Saisinkohan mäki sen tektuuripohjan. Tekisin Paunu tektuurit siihen Volvoon

----------


## Karosa

> Saisinkohan mäki sen tektuuripohjan. Tekisin Paunu tektuurit siihen Volvoon


Saas nähdä.. Saas nähdä, annan sen toistaiseksi luultavasti vain sm3:selle ja bussifriikille kun heille sen olen luvannut, syystä että en halua mitään vuotoa mihinkään suuntaan.
Tekstuurifilu on valmis mutta rajaamatta vielä alueet.

----------


## ollicas

> Saas nähdä.. Saas nähdä, annan sen toistaiseksi luultavasti vain sm3:selle ja bussifriikille kun heille sen olen luvannut, syystä että en halua mitään vuotoa mihinkään suuntaan.
> Tekstuurifilu on valmis mutta rajaamatta vielä alueet.


Tämä olisi harmi :/

----------


## Karosa

> Tämä olisi harmi :/


Mietin vielä, mietin vielä.. Uskon että enköhän anna sen myös sinulle.

Mutta asiaan, ovia tehty  :Wink:

----------


## ollicas

Hienoa! Millälailla tuo takaovi toimii? Varmasti toimiikin mutta millä tavalla?

----------


## Karosa

> Hienoa! Millälailla tuo takaovi toimii? Varmasti toimiikin mutta millä tavalla?


Samalla tavalla kuin etuovikin, eli aukee ulospäin takarenkaan suuntaan.

----------


## tlajunen

> Mutta asiaan, ovia tehty


Oon katellut näitä kuvakaappauksia, niin oon ihmetellyt miksi kuvat on niin pimeitä? Ei todellisuus näytä noin pimeältä, silmät kun melkoisen hyvin adaptoituvat vallitsevaan valoisuuteen tai sen puutteeseen. Kaupunkiympäristössä, josta nämäkin kuvat taitavat olla, näkymä on kyllä selvästi kirkkaampi.

----------


## zige94

> Oon katellut näitä kuvakaappauksia, niin oon ihmetellyt miksi kuvat on niin pimeitä? Ei todellisuus näytä noin pimeältä, silmät kun melkoisen hyvin adaptoituvat vallitsevaan valoisuuteen tai sen puutteeseen. Kaupunkiympäristössä, josta nämäkin kuvat taitavat olla, näkymä on kyllä selvästi kirkkaampi.


Karosalla taitaa olla vieläkin se modi, joka tekee pelistä normaalia pimeämmän. Itselläni ei ole sitä käytössä eikä täten noin pimeä kaupungissa.

----------


## Karosa

> Karosalla taitaa olla vieläkin se modi, joka tekee pelistä normaalia pimeämmän. Itselläni ei ole sitä käytössä eikä täten noin pimeä kaupungissa.


Uuden koneen ansiosta myös uusi OMSI, ei ole modia tässä.

----------


## zige94

> Uuden koneen ansiosta myös uusi OMSI, ei ole modia tässä.


Niin joo... Unohdinkin tuon..  :Laughing:

----------


## sm3

Ehdotan että Karosa voisi ottaa nuo kuvat siten että OMSI:issa on päivä  :Wink:

----------


## Karosa

Päivä kuvaa kun kaivattiin, niin tässä  :Very Happy:  värejä on vähän boostattu mutta mikäs tuossa.

----------


## bussifriikki

Näyttää kyllä loistavalta! Ei malta odottaa, että pääsee ajamaan  :Smile:

----------


## Karosa

> Näyttää kyllä loistavalta! Ei malta odottaa, että pääsee ajamaan


Olen jo tuolla joitain linjoja ajanut, sen verran linjakunnossa on jo, mutta silti on paljon paljon asioita korjattavana ja viimeisteltävänä että sitä ei missään nimessä julkaista vielä, vasta kun 200% valmis ja testattu JLF-käyttäjien kesken, oho möläytinkö jotain.  :Laughing:

----------


## ollicas

> ...ja testattu JLF-käyttäjien kesken, oho möläytinkö jotain.


Wut?  :Laughing:  
Mutta näyttää mahtavalta. Noissa pimeäkuvissa bussi näyttää tyylikkäämältä kun valot erottuvat kuvasta...  :Wink:

----------


## sm3

Olisi kanssa hienoa jos joku joka ajaa turistivolvoa (9700NG, 9900NG) työkseen sanoisi oman painavan sanansa mallinnoksen realistisuudesta. Jollei muuta niin kuvien ja videoiden perusteella.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:35 ----------

Tästä pitää tehdä niin hyvä että soittavat Volvolta että haluavat ostaa sen että voivat sen avulla esitellä bussia asiakkaille tietokoneelta käsin.  :Laughing:

----------


## Mikko121

Hienoa työtä Volvon kanssa! Kylläpä tuota mielellään jo testailisi  :Smile: 

Palaisin vielä yhteen ongelmaan pelissä mistä jo kyselin, mutta josko joku tietäisi miksi oikeastaan missään uudessa addon-bussissa ei toimi se että aikataululappunen vaihtuisi päätepysäkillä? Valtaosassa busseista se nyt ei tietty ole välttämätön, mutta esim Jelzissä ei näy sitä kelloa mikä näyttää onko myöhässä vai ajoissa niin on hankala tietää monelta pitäisi lähteä jossei pysäkillä ole näyttöä. Noilta foorumeilta oon koittanu vastausta löytää, muttei oo ainakaan vielä osunu silmään.

----------


## sm3

> Hienoa työtä Volvon kanssa! Kylläpä tuota mielellään jo testailisi 
> 
> Palaisin vielä yhteen ongelmaan pelissä mistä jo kyselin, mutta josko joku tietäisi miksi oikeastaan missään uudessa addon-bussissa ei toimi se että aikataululappunen vaihtuisi päätepysäkillä? Valtaosassa busseista se nyt ei tietty ole välttämätön, mutta esim Jelzissä ei näy sitä kelloa mikä näyttää onko myöhässä vai ajoissa niin on hankala tietää monelta pitäisi lähteä jossei pysäkillä ole näyttöä. Noilta foorumeilta oon koittanu vastausta löytää, muttei oo ainakaan vielä osunu silmään.


Tuon voi korjata muuttamalla jotakin koodia. Muutama addon-bussin tekijä onkin tehnyt korjauksen tuohon, mutta suurta osaa ei kiinnosta tehdä edes koko bussia kunnolla niin tuskin korjaavat tuotakaan.

Eli pitää korjata jokaisen bussin kohdalla yksitellen tavalla jota en tunne. Paras tapa on infota lisäosan tekijää ongelmasta ja katsoa korjaako hän sen.

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Hienolta näyttää Volvo 9900. Joku oli tehnyt Scalaa omsiin mutta se projekti on jäissä

----------


## bussifriikki

> Joku oli tehnyt Scalaa omsiin


Kerrohan tästä lisää

----------


## sm3

Scala olisi tosiaan ihan mukava. Jokin Scala on tulossa vissiin nimimerkki Ollicas:kselta mutta etenee hyvin hitaasti.

----------


## Karosa

> Joku oli tehnyt Scalaa omsiin mutta se projekti on jäissä


Linkkaahan tai näytä kuvia.

----------


## sm3

Tuota mallia ei julkaista koskaan koska nimimerkki Ollicas tekee jo Scalaa. Sitä paitsi se on semmonen juttu ettei OMSI edes anna sitä siihen siirtää. Sitä on siis siihen mahdoton saada.

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Mitenhän se Scala ja Volvo 9900 sujuu

Scalasta ei ole mitään tietoa missään eikä milloin

Paloma = Karosa?

----------


## Karosa

> Mitenhän se Scala ja Volvo 9900 sujuu
> 
> Paloma = Karosa?


Hyvin se Volvo sujuu niinkuin olen täällä maininnut, jos puusilmä osaa lukea.  :Wink: 

Ja nytkö vasta tajusit kuka olen vaikka se onkin vain 2 tai 3 kertaa sanottu.

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Tajusin kyllä aikaisemmin mutta vanhoissa viesteissä sanoit että Palomaa on irl kaverisi >:O

----------


## Karosa

> Tajusin kyllä aikaisemmin mutta vanhoissa viesteissä sanoit että Palomaa on irl kaverisi >:O


Hahahaha että kuinka?  :Laughing:  missähän viestissä? Saanen kysyä quotea tuosta.  :Laughing:

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

http://jlf.fi/f27/3472-omsi-bussisim...i/index13.html

Ja anteeksi Karosa Palomaa olikin sanonut että hän on sinun irl kaverisi >:O

----------


## Karosa

> http://jlf.fi/f27/3472-omsi-bussisim...i/index13.html


Johan on vanhaa tekstiä.  :Laughing:

----------


## tlajunen

Ymmärsinkö siis oikein, että nimimerkki Karosa ja nimimerkki Palomaa ovat sama henkilö? Eihän näin voi olla, sillä käyttäjät ilmoittavat/ilmoittivat oikeaksi nimekseen eri nimet? Tai sitten jompi kumpi (tai molemmat) ovat sääntöjenvastaisesti esiintyneet väärällä nimellä?

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

> Johan on vanhaa tekstiä.


Niin on... todella vanhaa

----------


## zige94

> Tai sitten jompi kumpi (tai molemmat) ovat sääntöjenvastaisesti esiintyneet väärällä nimellä?


Näin on käynyt (palomaa ollut "väärällä" nimellä), mutta kyseinen henkilö on asian sopinut kuukangon kanssa joka palauttikin tuon Karosa tunnuksen (/lopetti bannit), jonka oli aikaisemmin sulkenut ja sulki sitten väärällä nimellä olleen tunnuksen Palomaa.

----------


## sm3

Karosa sen sijaan on ihan oikealla nimellä

----------


## bussifriikki

Scania Citywidekin on tulossa OMSIin.
http://www.omnibussimulator.de/forum...10538&pageNo=3

Miten muuten se Volvo 7700 edistyy?

----------


## Karosa

> Miten muuten se Volvo 7700 edistyy?


Lopetettiin 9900:n takia.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Lopetettiin 9900:n takia.


Ok. Ihan lopetettiin vai tauolla? Vaikutti sekin laadukkaalta vehkeeltä alustavien kuvien perusteella.

----------


## Karosa

> Vaikutti sekin laadukkaalta vehkeeltä alustavien kuvien perusteella.


Sen tekijä poisti koko projektin, tuli liikaa bugeja ja erroreja.

----------


## Karosa

Aloin muistelemaan vanhaa omsifoorumia ja keskeneräisiä busseja mitä oli tulossa, ja sittenkun mitä täällä toivottiin, niin olihan Carrus City L tulossa joskus mutta se keskeytettiin..

http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...10217251_n.jpg

Toki muitakin hienoja oli mutta ei väkisin..  :Very Happy: 

http://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...62481149_n.jpg
http://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...69966628_n.jpg
http://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...83321424_n.jpg

http://i260.photobucket.com/albums/i...dino/crap5.png
http://i260.photobucket.com/albums/i...adino/int4.png
http://i260.photobucket.com/albums/i...adino/int5.png
http://i260.photobucket.com/albums/i...adino/int6.png

----------


## bussifriikki

> Aloin muistelemaan vanhaa omsifoorumia ja keskeneräisiä busseja mitä oli tulossa, ja sittenkun mitä täällä toivottiin, niin olihan Carrus City L tulossa joskus mutta se keskeytettiin..
> 
> http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...10217251_n.jpg
> 
> Toki muitakin hienoja oli mutta ei väkisin.. 
> 
> http://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...62481149_n.jpg
> http://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...69966628_n.jpg
> http://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...83321424_n.jpg
> ...


Sääli, että nuo keskeytettiin! Ikarus ja Carrus näyttävät todella hienoilta ja niillä olisi muutenkin mukava ajella, kun ovat täälläkin tuttuja kulkupelejä.

----------


## sm3

Harmi tosiaan... Jossain vaiheessa tuon Ikarus E94:n tekemistä vissiin jatkettiin mutta en tiedä nykytilanteesta.

----------


## Karosa

> Harmi tosiaan... Jossain vaiheessa tuon Ikarus E94:n tekemistä vissiin jatkettiin mutta en tiedä nykytilanteesta.


En usko että on jatkettu, kun ei siitä missään ole tietoakaan, ellei ole salassa pidetty.

Volvo kuvaa kehiin taas:

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Missä vika kun rattia ei saa tarpeeksi hitaalle se on aina nopealla

Valikoista ei löydy sopivaa asetusta

Ratin nimi: Trust

----------


## sm3

> Missä vika kun rattia ei saa tarpeeksi hitaalle se on aina nopealla
> 
> Valikoista ei löydy sopivaa asetusta
> 
> Ratin nimi: Trust


Eli siis... Sullako on joku ralliratti ja ihmettelet että pelissä bussin ratti kääntyy niin vikkelään. Vastaus on se että siinä ajassa missä sun ralliratti kääntyy puoli kierrosta niin bussin ratti kääntyy pelissä huomattavasti enemmän.

Tottakai pelissä ratti kääntyy vinhaa vauhtia koska sen täytyy pyöriä paljon useampi kierros samassa ajassa missä sun ratti kääntyy vain puoli kierrosta.

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Onko muuten Lahti Scalasta mitään tietoa?

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Hei omsilaiset. Teen Tampere kilpiä OMSIin ja on yksi pulma. Miten saan tuon Haukiluoma tekstin yläpuolelle Tesoma tekstin.



Tässä vielä toinen kuva Tampere- kilvistä

----------


## Elias

Olen itse tehnyt jo Tampere-kilvet, mutta ne on kesältä. Tein ne jollain HOF-creatorilla tai vastaavalla.

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Otimpa neuvon sinulta ja hankin äsken itsekkin hof editorin ja teen tampere kilvet uudelleen.

----------


## Karosa

Tämä alkaa näyttää jo tarkalta..  :Very Happy:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Tämä alkaa näyttää jo tarkalta..


Erittäin hyvältä! Vielä jos olisi Suomen kilvissä..  :Smile: 

Voisin muuten tehdä niitä repaintteja  :Wink:

----------


## Karosa

> Erittäin hyvältä! Vielä jos olisi Suomen kilvissä.. 
> 
> Voisin muuten tehdä niitä repaintteja


Joo, kai siihen Suomen kilvet saahaan kans jossain vaiheessa kun jaksetaan laittaa, ja ps. tyhjennä inboxis.  :Wink:

----------


## ollicas

> Tämä alkaa näyttää jo tarkalta..


Mitkä linjakilvet (?) tuossa on?

----------


## hezec

> Tämä alkaa näyttää jo tarkalta..


Muuten hieno, mutta kuskin sijainti suhteessa istuimeen taitaa olla vähän pielessä...  :Smile:

----------


## Karosa

> Mitkä linjakilvet (?) tuossa on?


Toistaiseksi Annaxit, Mobitecit tulee kun tulee, samoin Pusatecin asennus viivästyy luultavasti kesään.




> Muuten hieno, mutta kuskin sijainti suhteessa istuimeen taitaa olla vähän pielessä...


Niih, no matkustajatkaan eivät tule eivätkä mene sisään tai ulos oikein täydellisesti eivätkä istu vielä niinkuin pitäisi, on vielä kesken nääs.  :Wink:

----------


## Elias

Eli tuon julkaisu siis viivästyy kesään asti vai?

Puuhastelin vähän Mobitecien parissa, on kyllä mahtava laite..  :Smile:

----------


## ollicas

> Eli tuon julkaisu siis viivästyy kesään asti vai?
> 
> Puuhastelin vähän Mobitecien parissa, on kyllä mahtava laite..


Jos oikein ymmärsin, Karosa julkaisee version Annaxilla ja julkaisee vasta kesällä version Mobitecillä ja Pusatecillä varustettuna? 

Ja, mikä tuo kuvassa oleva kartta oli?

----------


## Elias

> Jos oikein ymmärsin, Karosa julkaisee version Annaxilla ja julkaisee vasta kesällä version Mobitecillä ja Pusatecillä varustettuna? 
> 
> Ja, mikä tuo kuvassa oleva kartta oli?


Ihan perus Grundorf..

----------


## ollicas

> Ihan perus Grundorf..


Aaa  :Very Happy:  Näytti oudolta kun matkustajia oli kyydissä ja ei ollut minkään mapin perus-kilvet niin  :Laughing: 

Ihan näin ohimennen sanon, että Lahti Scala on tulossa. Kuvia yms. tulee sitten kun niitä on.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Ihan näin ohimennen sanon, että Lahti Scala on tulossa. Kuvia yms. tulee sitten kun niitä on.


Sehän on hieno uutinen! Lisää tuttua kalustoa  :Very Happy:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Miten Omsissa bussien suorituskykyä voisi parantaa ja nopeutta kasvattaa ylämäkeen ajettaessa. Nykyisin aina vähänkin isompaa ylämäkeä ajaessani nopeus putoaa reilusti, ollen vain n. 10 km/h. En ole itse vielä löytänyt tähän ongelmaan ratkaisua.

----------


## ollicas

> Miten Omsissa bussien suorituskykyä voisi parantaa ja nopeutta kasvattaa ylämäkeen ajettaessa. Nykyisin aina vähänkin isompaa ylämäkeä ajaessani nopeus putoaa reilusti, ollen vain n. 10 km/h. En ole itse vielä löytänyt tähän ongelmaan ratkaisua.


Taitaa olla  moottorista kiinni, itsellä aivan sama ongelma. :/

----------


## Carrusfani

Liian vanha bussi/loppuun ajettu? :Laughing:

----------


## zige94

> Miten Omsissa bussien suorituskykyä voisi parantaa ja nopeutta kasvattaa ylämäkeen ajettaessa. Nykyisin aina vähänkin isompaa ylämäkeä ajaessani nopeus putoaa reilusti, ollen vain n. 10 km/h. En ole itse vielä löytänyt tähän ongelmaan ratkaisua.


Kickdown pohjassa? OLetuksena se on < -näppäimessä (Z-kirjaimen vasemmalla puolella), asetuksissa "Throttle boost/brake release". Tietty se riippuu bussista millaiset tehot siinä on, monissa on kyllä aika heikot tehot noissa Omsin ylämaissa..

----------


## Karosa

Oli pakko kokeilla Åbergin uuden logon myötä myös fiktiivistä väritystä:

----------


## Karosa

Ja myös EB-väritys oli pakko tehdä..  :Very Happy:

----------


## Karosa

Nyt näin ystävänpäivän jälkeisenä päivänä, ajattelimme julkaista muutaman kuvan aussiexiin, katsotaan mitä porukat sanoo, yritämme saada skriptausapua sieltä, jotta saisimme tämän valmiiksi.

PS. Yllätys versio tulossa tuon Volvon kanssa.  :Wink:

----------


## sm3

http://aussiex.org/forum/index.php?/...-volvo-9900hd/

Alempana tietoa mitä on tehty ja mitä tekemättä.

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Paunu-väritys Solaris Urbino 15:lle on ilmestynyt

Tekijä: Lahden Scaniakori

Arvostelkaa ja ilmottakaa jos on jotain paranneltavaa

Latauslinkki: http://www.mediafire.com/?qf12evabavj5n4f

----------


## sm3

Ihan tyylikäs Paunu. En ainakaan nyt nähnyt mitään virheitä tai puutteita siinä.

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Hyvä juttu ettet löytänyt virheitä tai muuta. Lisäsin latauslinkin

Samalla kuva Paunu-värityksestä MAN NL 202:ssa



Latauslinkki: http://www.mediafire.com/?znr6iu1na5656yg

----------


## Karosa

Paunun väritystä tulossa, keskeneräinen vielä. 
Takaosa täysin valkoinen, kysynpä siis täälläkin että olisiko jollain Paunun Volvo 9700:sesta takaata kuvaa, että saan hahmonnettua tuon takaosan?

----------


## Karosa

Paunun väritykset ovat valmiit.

Paunu 1 *|* Paunu 2

----------


## sm3

Upeata jälkeä. Kyllä kelpaa kun tuo julkaistaan.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Upeata jälkeä. Kyllä kelpaa kun tuo julkaistaan.


Samaa mieltä olen. Olen myös kiitollinen siitä, että Karosa jaksaa ja osaa tehdä näitä OMSI-juttuja.  :Smile:

----------


## tlajunen

> Paunu 2


Hehee, autenttisen kurainen peräkin päätyi muokkaamattomana mallin skiniin. Mainiota.  :Smile:

----------


## Karosa

> kurainen peräkin päätyi muokkaamattomana


Joo oli pakko kokeilla miltä se näyttäisi, ajallaan voisi varmaan puhdistaa tai sutata koko auton.  :Very Happy: 

Volvo 9900HD:stä piti nyt sitten tehdä videokin, pieni pätkä ajelua ja jotain säätöä Highway-kartassa linjalla X50.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Volvo 9900HD:stä piti nyt sitten tehdä videokin, pieni pätkä ajelua ja jotain säätöä Highway-kartassa linjalla X50.



+1
Tom Selleck televisioruuduissa  :Very Happy: 

Upealtahan tuo näyttää. Takaoven portaiden valaistus on hieno yksityiskohta.
Matkustajat kävelevät seinän läpi, mutta muuten en huomannut mitään bugeja. Ja kura takana lisää tosiaan aitouden tunnetta  :Laughing:

----------


## Karosa

> Matkustajat kävelevät seinän läpi, mutta muuten en huomannut mitään bugeja.


Eivät kävele enään, matkustajat istuvatkin nyt oikein, tulevat sisään oikein ja poistuvat oikein.

----------


## ollicas

Askartelin Omsiin pienen tauon jälkeen Nobinan limeraitavärityksen Julianin Mercedes Benz O405N²:seen:

----------


## Karosa

> Askartelin Omsiin


Hienolta näyttää.  :Smile: 

Volvo edistyy ja edistyy nyt kun meitä on 4 tekemässä tätä, eiköhän oo ennen huhtikuuta valmis, pusatec+mobitec venynee kesään.

----------


## sm3

Minua vaivaa ettei vaan tätä julkasta liian aikasin  :Laughing: 

Olisi lähes häväistys hienoa Volvoa kohtaan että sitä ei tehtäisi varmasti kunnolla loppuun ja viimeisteltäisiin jokaista yksityiskohtaa myöten täysin valmiiksi. Minusta sitä saa tehdä vaikka 5- vuotta kunhan siitä tulee hyvä  :Smile:  Jo nyt toki kori on on valoineen huippuluokkaa, avattavia luukkuja ei tainnut olla? Mutta "tekniikka" tuossa taitaa olla vielä aikas kesken niin sitä pitäisi minusta hioa kunnolla ettei turhaan ole "lastentauteja" muuten hienossa bussissa.

OMSI ei paljoaa aseta rajotuksia ja rajotuksiakin voi kiertää jos on taitava koodaamaan. Toki ihan kaikkea ei tarvitse olla heti, kunhan ei jää pahoja vikoja/puutteita. Sitähän voi käyttää "tehtaalla" jossa siihen päivitetään pikkuhiljaa uusia toimintoja jos tekijöillä intoa riittää.

Voisin toki vain ajaa D- kortin mutta...  :Laughing:  Minusta tämä vain on hienoa kun on mahdollista mallintaa hyvin tarkkaan bussien ominaisuuksia ja varmasti kaikkein hienointa olisi tehdä vanhoja busseja hyvin tarkkaan OMSI:iin semmosina kuin ne olivat uusina. Ääniä tosin ei enää saisi moniin busseihin...

Uusista Lahti Eagle 560 olisi kyllä mallintamisen arvoinen hieno suomalainen linja-auto ja ei niitäkään priimakuntosina enää varmaan paljoaa ole kun ei vuoden 2007 jälkeen ole enää tehty. _Carrus Star_ 502 on toinen vastaava perus pikavuoroauto joka on minusta kanssa parhaita busseja.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Uusista Lahti Eagle 560 olisi kyllä mallintamisen arvoinen hieno suomalainen linja-auto ja ei niitäkään priimakuntosina enää varmaan paljoaa ole kun ei vuoden 2007 jälkeen ole enää tehty. _Carrus Star_ 502 on toinen vastaava perus pikavuoroauto joka on minusta kanssa parhaita busseja.


Kabusin pikavuoromalli OMSIssa olisi kanssa nähtävyys  :Very Happy:

----------


## sm3

> Kabusin pikavuoromalli OMSIssa olisi kanssa nähtävyys


Olishan se, saisi luvan kanssa jättää bussiin pikku vikoja sinne tänne.

----------


## Karosa

Oven varoitusäänessä on pieni bugi, korjaantuu illan aikana...  :Cool:

----------


## sm3

On kyllä hienot äänet

----------


## Karosa

> On kyllä hienot äänet


Vieläkun sais sen toimivan, hienosti kolahtavan automaattimanuaali i-Shiftin vaihdelaatikoks..  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Laitampa kuvan kaikista Paunu värityksistäni



1. Solaris Urbino 15 (Huomaa Mobitec- kilvet)


2. MAN NL 202

3. MAN Lion City (jossa oli määränpääkilpi "hajalla")

----------


## Elias

Itsekin olen tehnyt Julianin O405N2:seen jonkinlaisen Paunun värityksen Lahden Scaniakorin värityksen pohjilta, sisätilaa myöten.. Oli vaan vähän haasteellista sen maalaus. Voin laittaa kuvia ja jakoon jos joku haluaa.

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Minä voisin vilkaista. Näyttää varmaan hyvältä. Otat myös hienoja kuvia busseista Kiitos siitä

----------


## VHi

Osaisko joku antaa vinkkejä mitkä radiokanavat toimivat Omsin kanssa yhteen. Radio Aallon player ei toimi ollenkaan, mutta Nova toimii sikäli, että kun radion nappia painaa kuuluu musiikkia noin puoli sekuntia. Ja sitten taas hiljenee. 

Onko kukaan tehnyt Martti Laurilan väritystä Solarikseen tai Lions Cityyn? Olis hienoa  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Osaisko joku antaa vinkkejä mitkä radiokanavat toimivat Omsin kanssa yhteen. Radio Aallon player ei toimi ollenkaan, mutta Nova toimii sikäli, että kun radion nappia painaa kuuluu musiikkia noin puoli sekuntia. Ja sitten taas hiljenee.


Minä laitan yleensä Novan nettiradion jo valmiiksi soimaan taustalle ja sitten avaan Omsin.

----------


## Karosa

> Minä laitan yleensä Novan nettiradion jo valmiiksi soimaan taustalle ja sitten avaan Omsin.


Näin minäkin teen, Nova, NRJ tai Rock.  :Wink:

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Olen tehnyt jo kolmeen bussiin Paunu- värityksen joten tein jotain hieman erilaista

SOR Minibussiin Paunu värityksen

----------


## Karosa

> SOR Minibussiin Paunu värityksen


Millä tavalla tämä on erinlainen muihin verrattuna ?
.

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

No... ei se paljoa ole erilainen muutakuin että sisätilat erilaiset ja ulkoapäin ei näytä olevan ihan samanlainen

Tietenkään väritykset eivät ole aitoja Paunu värityksiä.

Muita busseja joihin voisin tehdä Paunu värityksiä?

----------


## sm3

> Olen tehnyt jo kolmeen bussiin Paunu- värityksen joten tein jotain hieman erilaista
> 
> SOR Minibussiin Paunu värityksen


Ei tuo kyllä minusta ole minibussi vaan normi 12m pitkältä se näyttää.

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Jaa minusta se näytti minibussilta mutta jos sm3 sanoo että se on normaali niin se on.

----------


## sm3

> Jaa minusta se näytti minibussilta mutta jos sm3 sanoo että se on normaali niin se on.


No joo, olin väärässä. 10,5 m näyttää olevan pituus.

Mutta tässä on minibussi: http://www.ventoniemi.fi/kuvat/minibussi_1.jpg

Tuo on ihan normibussi mutta 10,5 metriä pitkä

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Itse olin väärässä kun luulin minibussiksi mutta ehdottakaas muita busseja joihin voisin tehdä paunu värityksiä :d

----------


## bussifriikki

> Itse olin väärässä kun luulin minibussiksi mutta ehdottakaas muita busseja joihin voisin tehdä paunu värityksiä :d


Tee vaikka kaikkiin saatavissa oleviin busseihin. On sitten mistä valita.

----------


## Karosa

> Itse olin väärässä kun luulin minibussiksi mutta ehdottakaas muita busseja joihin voisin tehdä paunu värityksiä :d


Mitäs jos kokeilisit haastellisimpia Paunu-värityksiä eikä aina yhtä kulahtaneita sinisiä?  :Laughing:

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Aitoa Paunu väritystähän ei voi tehdä kun puuttuu ne linnut aurinko ja pilvet

----------


## sm3

Tässä olisi helppo maalaus tehdä:

http://jlf.fi/galleria/showphoto.php...2806&ppuser=94

----------


## bussifriikki

Tässä vielä helpompi  :Smile: 
http://jlf.fi/galleria/showphoto.php...ja-994&cat=510

Btw, sm3, Martti Laurila on tulossa 9900:aan minun toimesta.

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Teempä TKL värityksen MAN NL 202 bussiin

----------


## Elias

> Teempä TKL värityksen MAN NL 202 bussiin


Siihen on tehty jo TKL-väritys, oiskohan Bussifriikki tehny sen? En oo varma.

http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Omaa+tavara...%A4ritys/OMSI/

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Hiljaista OMSI-bussisimulaattori alueella.

Mitenhän Volvo 9900 edistyy ja harmi kun ei ole haitaribusseja omsiin muutakuin buginen Solaris Urbino 18.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tässä olisi helppo maalaus tehdä:
> 
> http://jlf.fi/galleria/showphoto.php...2806&ppuser=94





> Tässä vielä helpompi 
> http://jlf.fi/galleria/showphoto.php...ja-994&cat=510


Helppo, helpompi, helpoin.  :Wink:

----------


## sm3

> Hiljaista OMSI-bussisimulaattori alueella.
> 
> Mitenhän Volvo 9900 edistyy ja harmi kun ei ole haitaribusseja omsiin muutakuin buginen Solaris Urbino 18.


Lähes joka päivähän tässä ketjussa on jotain uutta.

OMSI ei tue nivelbusseja, siksi niitä ei ole.

----------


## Karosa

> OMSI ei tue nivelbusseja, siksi niitä ei ole.


Onneksi OMSI 2 tukee.  :Wink:

----------


## ollicas

> Onneksi OMSI 2 tukee.


...mutta niiden tekoonkin menee aikaa (poisluettuna se mitä pelin kehittäjät kehittävät)  :Wink:  .

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Kiitos vastauksista. OMSI 2 odotellessa on tyydyttävä Kaksikerroksisiin busseihin, Tuleviin Lahti Scala ja Volvo 9900 busseihin ja muihin yksikerroksisiin sekä surkeasti tehtyyn Solaris Urbino 18 bussiin.

----------


## Karosa

> Tuleviin Lahti Scala ja Volvo 9900 busseihin


Epäilempä että Volvo 9900 on ennemmin valmis kuin Lahti Scala.  :Wink:

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Samaa minäkin ajattelin.

Kumminkin pääsee testaamaan jotain uutta kun alkaa kyllästyttämään nuo kaksikerroksiset.

----------


## sm3

> Samaa minäkin ajattelin.
> 
> Kumminkin pääsee testaamaan jotain uutta kun alkaa kyllästyttämään nuo kaksikerroksiset.


Onhan noita busseja saatavilla kymmeniä ja taas kymmeniä  :Wink:  Vähän vaan kun viitsit niin heti löytää

----------


## ollicas

> Epäilempä että Volvo 9900 on ennemmin valmis kuin Lahti Scala.


Etkä ole ainut.  :Wink:  Harvinaisen hidasta hommaa sen lisäksi jo että ohjelmakin pistää hanttiin "eikä suostu avaamaan tiedostoa sen vioittumisen vuoksi." Mutta, kyllä se sieltä tulee.

----------


## bussifriikki

Mitä suomalaisia busseja on nyt siis tekeillä? 9900 ja Scala ainakin... Tietääkö kukaan siitä 8500-projektista?

Kun en tiedä bussin teosta, niin kysyn: kun 9900 on valmis, onko sen "jäljiltä" helpompi rakentaa muita turistibusseja, kun on jo perusrakenne koossa?

----------


## Karosa

> onko sen "jäljiltä" helpompi rakentaa muita turistibusseja


Tiedä sitten muokkaammeko siitä kädenkäänteessä myös 9700 UG:n?

Ja nyt on käynyt silleen että.. Projektin tekijä on vahingossa onnistunut tekemään i-shiftin vaihdelaatikon (automaattisena).

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Onko se hyvä juttu? Ja kiitos että jaksatte tehdä Volvo 9900n  :Very Happy:  Siitä tulee varmaan hieno

----------


## sm3

Siis 9700NG? Koska 9700UG ei sano kyllä mitään.

Tuossa tarvitsee varmaan ikkunalinja muuttaa suoraksi ja lattia samaten. Muita eroja niissä ei kai olekkaan. Ja samalla vaivalla tekee version myös vanhalla keulalla koska ainoa joka pitää muuttaa on valot, vai onkohan keulassa muitakin muutoksia... Volvo Bus Collection Vol 1 voisi olla nimi  :Laughing: 

Teliksi tuon saisi pidentämällä koria, mutta 9900:assa pitäisi muuttaa myös ikkunanlinjan nousukulmaa sekä lattian.

Jos tuota  i-shift:iä ei saa toimimaan niin että voi lennossa vaihtaa manuaalista automaattikäyttöön niin voihan ne toteuttaa erillisinä eli valikosta valitaan kummalla varustetun tahtoo avata.

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Miltähän bussi (Volvo 9900) näyttäisi OMSI 2ssa nivelbussina  :Very Happy:

----------


## Karosa

> Siis 9700NG? Koska 9700UG ei sano kyllä mitään.


Siis Volvo 9700HD UG, eli Upgraded, kyllähän 2013 uusista rekisteröidyistä busseista löytää tuon uuden näkösen Volvon.

I-Shift tehdään vain automaattisena, OMSIn rajoitukset nääs.

Tässä pätkässäkin on nyt tekemistä,  jätetään muutokset ja telit vielä unelmiin.

Ja Lahden Scaniakori, mitähän ihmettä sä höpötät?  :Laughing:

----------


## sm3

> Siis Volvo 9700HD UG, eli Upgraded, kyllähän 2013 uusista rekisteröidyistä busseista löytää tuon uuden näkösen Volvon.
> 
> I-Shift tehdään vain automaattisena, OMSIn rajoitukset nääs.
> 
> Tässä pätkässäkin on nyt tekemistä,  jätetään muutokset ja telit vielä unelmiin.


Tosiaan. en muistanut tuota että tuli upgraded versio siitä.

Automaatilla olisinkin ajanut  :Laughing:  Jos OMSI2 tukisi sitten enemmän mahdollisuuksia tehdä kunnon I-Shift

Juu

----------


## bussifriikki

> Miltähän bussi (Volvo 9900) näyttäisi OMSI 2ssa nivelbussina


Varmaankin samalta kuin 9900-nivelbussi näyttäisi oikeassa elämässä: oudolta.

----------


## Carrusfani

> Tuhannes postaus ja täällä sitten julkaisen tämän, muualla en.
> 
> *Solaris Urbino-II 15m. (Suomi-versio Mobitecillä)*
> 
> Latauslinkki: Lataa klikkaamalla tästä.


Moi! Vaihdoin konetta=modit piti asentaa uusiksi. Voisko joku laittaa ton latauslinkin ku toi dropboxin linkki ei toimi :Sad: .

----------


## Karosa

> Moi! Vaihdoin konetta=modit piti asentaa uusiksi. Voisko joku laittaa ton latauslinkin ku toi dropboxin linkki ei toimi.


Lataan tänään yöllä kun pääsen kotiin.

----------


## Carrusfani

> Lataan tänään yöllä kun pääsen kotiin.


Odotan innolla :Smile: . Kiitos P.S: Tuliko siinä mukana asennusohjetta/ReadMe:tä?

----------


## Karosa

> Odotan innolla


Pahoittelut turhasta odottelusta, minulla ei ole koko Solarista, edes omassa OMSIssani, oliskohan jollain muulla, saa luvan siihen että saa ladata sen tähän ketjuun.

----------


## zige94

> Pahoittelut turhasta odottelusta, minulla ei ole koko Solarista, edes omassa OMSIssani, oliskohan jollain muulla, saa luvan siihen että saa ladata sen tähän ketjuun.


Mulla se on käytännössä, käytännössä taas ei.. Mun koko OMSI on mun dropbox tilillä .rarrina, mutta Solaris kansion nappaaminen sieltä vaatisi ensiksi sen että lataan koko rarrin.. Toivotaa että vielä jollakulla muullakin on se  :Very Happy:

----------


## Knightrider

Onko meille näppäimistöllä ajeleville jotain korjausta, kun ratti kääntyy liian nopeasti? Yli 60 kmh nopeuksissa täysi mahdottomuus säilyttää ajolinja, kun pienikin painallus suistaa auton ojaan.

----------


## ollicas

> Onko meille näppäimistöllä ajeleville jotain korjausta, kun ratti kääntyy liian nopeasti? Yli 60 kmh nopeuksissa täysi mahdottomuus säilyttää ajolinja, kun pienikin painallus suistaa auton ojaan.


Itse toteutan tämän niin etten paina kääntyessä kaasua.

----------


## Karosa

> Onko meille näppäimistöllä ajeleville jotain korjausta, kun ratti kääntyy liian nopeasti? Yli 60 kmh nopeuksissa täysi mahdottomuus säilyttää ajolinja, kun pienikin painallus suistaa auton ojaan.


Itse ajan usein hiirellä, mutta näppäimillä niin käännöksissä pistät hiiren käyttöön siks aikaa, onnistuu hyvin sillä tavalla.  :Wink:

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Minulla on Solaris Urbino 15 Suomi Mobitec muttei kotikoneella. Voin antaa latauslinkin kun löydän bussin.

----------


## sm3

> Minulla on Solaris Urbino 15 Suomi Mobitec muttei kotikoneella. Voin antaa latauslinkin kun löydän bussin.


http://jlf.fi/f27/3472-omsi-bussisim...tml#post149468

Siksi siis olet niin pihalla välillä, et lue aiempia viestejä?

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Juuri siksi koska en lue vanhoja viestejä aina.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Juuri siksi koska en lue vanhoja viestejä aina.


Jos haluat muiden arvostavan sinua ja kirjoituksiasi, on hyvä vaivautua sen verran, että luet edelliset viestit, ja mitä muut ovat kirjoittaneet.

----------


## zige94

> Juuri siksi koska en lue vanhoja viestejä aina.





> Jos haluat muiden arvostavan sinua ja kirjoituksiasi, on hyvä vaivautua sen verran, että luet edelliset viestit, ja mitä muut ovat kirjoittaneet.


Näinpä. Tämä on hyvän tavan mukaista. Ja valikoivasti luet noita viestejä kun kerran sem viestin huomasit missä pyydettiin Solariksen latauslinkkiä mutta et muutamaa viestiä myöhemmin kun se linkki jaettiin.

----------


## Karosa

> Juuri siksi koska en lue vanhoja viestejä aina.


Hetken hiljaisuus.. Voisitko oikeasti ryhdistäytyä ja ottaa itseäsi niskasta kiinni, ja panostaa olemukseesi täällä, ja lukea esim. edelliset viestit ja kirjoittaa asiallisia, ymmärrettäviä ja luettavia viestejä.

----------


## Veh

Iltaa!

Aikaisemmin olen kertonut minun ja sm3:n yhteistyöprojektista Mm. Helsingin sisäisen linjan 79 sisältävästä kartasta. Tämän kartan tekeminen on peruttu, ja karttaa ei tulla enään jatkamaan tulevaisuudessa.

----------


## Karosa

> Iltaa!
> 
> Aikaisemmin olen kertonut minun ja sm3:n yhteistyöprojektista Mm. Helsingin sisäisen linjan 79 sisältävästä kartasta. Tämän kartan tekeminen on peruttu, ja karttaa ei tulla enään jatkamaan tulevaisuudessa.


Harmi, olisin mielelläni ajanut Volvo 9900:lla sitä vaikka STA-värit päällä.  :Laughing:

----------


## ollicas

> Harmi, olisin mielelläni ajanut Volvo 9900:lla sitä vaikka STA-värit päällä.


Eikös se sovi myös maaseudulle...  :Wink:

----------


## Karosa

Tässä huomaa jo vaihdelaatikon parantumisen, mutta luvut ovat vielä vähän hakusessa silti.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Carrusfani

Mitenkäs toi asennettiin toi mobitec-solaris? Itse en ole niin tottunut modien asentamisiin.

----------


## Karosa

> Mitenkäs toi asennettiin toi mobitec-solaris? Itse en ole niin tottunut modien asentamisiin.


Laitat sen bussin OMSI/Vehicles ja sen kilpikansion OMSI/Vehicles/Anzeigen.

----------


## sm3

Sekä fontit "fonts" nimiseen kansioon. Ilman niitä ei lipunmyyntilaitteen lisänäytössä näy lipun hintaa ollenkaan.

----------


## Karosa

> Sekä fontit "fonts" nimiseen kansioon. Ilman niitä ei lipunmyyntilaitteen lisänäytössä näy lipun hintaa ollenkaan.


Eikä myöskään HELMI-näytössä määränpäätä tai muutakaan hauskuutta.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Solaris Urbino 15 Suomi Mobitec on lempibussini. Johtuu siitä että Mobitec kilvet on helppo vaihtaa, Busscom tietää milloin pitää lähteä ja matkustajat leimaavat "näkymättömän" korttinsa oikein. Ja ainiin se linjanäyttö matkustamossa on myös hyvä. Jos se vain minulla toimisi.

----------


## bussifriikki

Mitä karttoja suosittelisitte, jos halutaan mahdollisimman kevyt ja bugiton ajokokemus? Kone taitaa vedellä viimeisiä, kun ajo tökkii.

----------


## sm3

Minusta tämä on ihan mukavan kevyt kartta:
http://aussiex.org/forum/index.php?/...2353-lakeland/

----------


## Karosa

> Mitä karttoja suosittelisitte, jos halutaan mahdollisimman kevyt ja bugiton ajokokemus? Kone taitaa vedellä viimeisiä, kun ajo tökkii.


Joku Landweis "All in One" mappi, en tarkkaa nimeä muista, ihan ässä.  :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Joku Landweis "All in One" mappi, en tarkkaa nimeä muista, ihan ässä.


"All in One Landkreis Wehlen" on tuon kartan nimi.  :Smile:

----------


## Karosa

> "All in One Landkreis Wehlen" on tuon kartan nimi.


No empä niin tarkkaa kattonut, kunhan ajelen vain.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mikko121

Nyt on käynyt niin että minun solariksesta on Mobitec särkyny. Kaikki muu toimii paitsi Mobitecin määränpäät. Asentelin bussin ja fontit uusiks ja kokeilin eri_Mobitec.hoffeja, muttei auta. Numerot tulee siis tauluun niinkuin pitää, muttei määränpäätä.. Aiemmin toimi ihan hyvin.

----------


## Karosa

Tehdäänkin Mobitecin kilvet eri tavalla tuohon Volvoon, ainakin toistaiseksi elikkä kaikki numerot ja kirjaimet tulevat fonttina, eli erikoiskilpien teko ei tuohon onnistu, vielä.  :Smile: 

Laitteeksi tulee ICU600, ja kilven kooksi 20x160, ja fontiksi about tämä:

----------


## sm3

> Tehdäänkin Mobitecin kilvet eri tavalla tuohon Volvoon, ainakin toistaiseksi elikkä kaikki numerot ja kirjaimet tulevat fonttina, eli erikoiskilpien teko ei tuohon onnistu, vielä. 
> 
> Laitteeksi tulee ICU600, ja kilven kooksi 20x160, ja fontiksi about tämä:


Toimiiko siinä sitten normaali hof tiedosto? Ymmärsin siis että ainoa ero tuossa tavalliseen on eri fontti eli normaali kilpitiedosto kävisi.

----------


## Karosa

> eri fontti eli normaali kilpitiedosto kävisi.


Jep, eri fontti mutta tulee näyttämään aidolta joten normi tiedosto käy.  :Smile:

----------


## sm3

> Jep, eri fontti mutta tulee näyttämään aidolta joten normi tiedosto käy.


Hyvä juttu.

Liian lyhyt viesti

----------


## Carrusfani

> Laitat sen bussin OMSI/Vehicles ja sen kilpikansion OMSI/Vehicles/Anzeigen.


Mä en löydä täält kilpikansioo jos tarkoitat hofeja. Ne vaa on ilman kansiota.




> Sekä fontit "fonts" nimiseen kansioon. Ilman niitä ei lipunmyyntilaitteen lisänäytössä näy lipun hintaa ollenkaan.


Mistäs nää fontit löytykää? Eli laitanks mä kaikki muut sinne OMSI/Vehicles kansioo paitsi noi kilvet ja fontit? Sori jos kyselen tyhmiä :Laughing:

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Minulla on Tuo Solaris Urbino 15 Suomi jossa toimii linjakilpien määränpäät. Voin laittaa sen jonnekkin ja julkaista linkin täällä kunhan saan Karosalta luvan. Toinen vaihtoehto on että odotamme Volvo 9900aa

----------


## Mikko121

> Minulla on Tuo Solaris Urbino 15 Suomi jossa toimii linjakilpien määränpäät. Voin laittaa sen jonnekkin ja julkaista linkin täällä kunhan saan Karosalta luvan. Toinen vaihtoehto on että odotamme Volvo 9900aa


Ei taida nyt se auttaa kun kyllä mulla se on itellänikin.. Vika on oikeasti OMSI:ssa sillä huomasin että eivät jostain syystä toimi nuo rullakilpien määränpäätkään.. Jos jaksas niin asentelisin uudestaan jossain vaiheessa..

----------


## ollicas

> Ei taida nyt se auttaa kun kyllä mulla se on itellänikin.. Vika on oikeasti OMSI:ssa sillä huomasin että eivät jostain syystä toimi nuo rullakilpien määränpäätkään.. Jos jaksas niin asentelisin uudestaan jossain vaiheessa..


Ihan mielenkiinnosta että oletko asennellut joitakin busseja ja jos olet, ovatko ongelmat alkaneen niiden asentamisen jälkeen?

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Selvä itselläni toimii rullat muttei mobitec... Eli itselläni ei johdu omsista ehkä mutta koetampa itsekkin asentaa uudelleen

----------


## Mikko121

> Ihan mielenkiinnosta että oletko asennellut joitakin busseja ja jos olet, ovatko ongelmat alkaneen niiden asentamisen jälkeen?


Joo onhan tuota tullut asenneltua vaikka mitä tuossa.. Joku noista viimeisimmistä asennuksista sen on varmaan särkenyt.. Kenties se Beta-asteella oleva Setra UL215

----------


## Karosa

> Beta-asteella oleva Setra UL215


Toisella Volvon tekijällä tuo aiheutti ongelmia, joten hän asensi koko OMSIn uusiksi.

----------


## Mikko121

> Toisella Volvon tekijällä tuo aiheutti ongelmia, joten hän asensi koko OMSIn uusiksi.


Joo kyllähän se tuossa vaati hieman uusiks asentamista.. Nyt kaikki toimii muuten, paitsi Bowdenhamin rullakilvet.. Jospa sitten kokeilis vielä asennella sen Bowdenhamin erikseen kun nyt vain kopioin sen vanhan asennuksen sinne uudestaan..

Luultavastihan syynä oli se Setra. Se oli siis särkenyt Mobitecin lisäksi kaikki toimivia rullakilpiä käyttävät autot kuten MB 405, NL202RLB:n ja nuo SD200:t

----------


## Karosa

Ajattelin tehdä edes vähän paremman näköiset penkit Volvoon...  :Laughing:

----------


## Karosa

Jotain yöajamista, en ymmärrä miten tosta tuli noin pimeä vaikka oli aika valoisa.. :o

----------


## ollicas

> Jotain yöajamista, en ymmärrä miten tosta tuli noin pimeä vaikka oli aika valoisa.. :o


Color Correction puuttuu  :Wink:  Mutta kuten aina, hienoa jälkeä.

----------


## sm3

Uudet penkit ovat aikas hienot.

Videosta sanon että tykkäisin kuunnella sen bussin ääniä enkä tuota (ainakin minun) hermoille käyvää jumputusta joka kuulostaa jonkun UFO elokuva äänitehosteilta aina aika ajoin.  :Laughing:  Radio Nova vai mikä sulla niissä aiemmissa oli, oli kyllä mukavampaa kuunneltavaa mutta bussin äänet olisi ehdottomasti mukavin äänimaisema.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Ajattelin tehdä edes vähän paremman näköiset penkit Volvoon...


Tumma parkettilattia ja uudet penkit ovat kyllä todella upeat.  :Smile:

----------


## Karosa

> UFO elokuva äänitehosteilta aina aika ajoin.  .


Musiikkimakunsa kullakin...  :Laughing:  Radio Nova, NRJ, mikä milloinkin...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Karosa

Simulaattori tosiaan vastaa todellisuutta, kun Mersu-kuskit eivät osaa ajaa kunnolla edes simulaattorissa..  :Laughing: 
http://i45.tinypic.com/34rulp5.png

Uutta videota, kun ei yöversio eikä UFO-efektit kelvannut.  :Cool:

----------


## Karosa

Jo hetken luulin että nyt pääsisi Ikaruksella ajamaan mutta eh...  :Very Happy: 
Tuon saa Static Vehiclenä, eli seisomaan koristeeksi jonnekkin.

kuva

Latauslinkki:
http://omsihu.wordpress.com/2013/03/...atikus-modell/

----------


## Karosa

Nyt on alkanut ilmestymään jonkintapainen bussisimulaattori, tämä näyttää mielestäni todella korkealaatuiselta, mutta saas nähä ajotuntuman ja todellisuuden, tämän on siis kehittänyt SCS Softwares, eli sama joka on tehnyt Euro Truck Simulaattorit ja muut, eli hyvältä näyttää..
http://blog.scssoft.com/2013/03/stuf...ng-on-too.html

kuva

----------


## bussifriikki

Kas kas, hyvältä näyttää!

----------


## zige94

Kyllä SCS:ltä tulee hyviä noita "simuja". On tuo varmasti pelaamisen arvoinen mutta ajotuntumaa ja realistisuutta on vaikea saada kyllä OMSI:n tasolla. Ohjaus tulee varmasti olemaan samaa luokkaa kuin ETS 2:ssa, eli ei kuitenkaan huonokaan. Parempaa settiä varmasti kuin TML:n sonnat  :Smile:

----------


## Karosa

> Ohjaus tulee varmasti olemaan samaa luokkaa kuin ETS 2:ssa, eli ei kuitenkaan huonokaan. Parempaa settiä varmasti kuin TML:n sonnat


Joo, oon ite tuota ETS 2:stakin pelaillut, ja se on hyvä semmoisenaan, mutta jos sitä laatua saa bussisimulaattorina, niin ei muutakun tervetuloa!  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

> Joo, oon ite tuota ETS 2:stakin pelaillut, ja se on hyvä semmoisenaan, mutta jos sitä laatua saa bussisimulaattorina, niin ei muutakun tervetuloa!


Näinpä. Hyvin tehty peli tai "simulaattori" toi ETS 2 on. Ohjaus on vaan vähän sellasta perus autopeli kamaa, ei päihitä OMSI:a mitenkään siinä asiassa ainakaan... Mutta varmasti tuota pelaan, kunhan tulee samantyylisenä kuin esim. ETS 2 on, eli vapaa maa jossa voi liikkua jne. ja sitten ajaa jotain linjaa itse, ei niinkuin SCS Softwaren Bus Driver (joka oli kyllä hauskan ekaksi bussipeliksi), että valitaan joku linja ja sitten ajetaan yhteen suuntaan se ja tehtävä tehty.

----------


## sm3

Täältä löytyy modia jos jonkinmoista ETS2 peliin:

http://omsi.foorumi.biz/c4-euro-truck-simulator-2

Taisi tosin vaatia tunnuksen tuonne että näkee linkit...

----------


## bussifriikki

ETS (1. osa) oli vähän tylsä, kun ei voinut ajaa kuin moottoriteitä ja kaikki kaupungit olivat identtisiä. Onko kakkososassa tullut parannuksia?

----------


## zige94

> ETS (1. osa) oli vähän tylsä, kun ei voinut ajaa kuin moottoriteitä ja kaikki kaupungit olivat identtisiä. Onko kakkososassa tullut parannuksia?


Niinhän se kakkososassakin aikalailla on. Kaupungin tehty tarkoituksella typistetyiksi ja sitten vain ajellaan moottori/maanteillä... Mutta paljon kehittyneempi, hienompi jne. kyllä toi kakkososa on, ja saivat suurimmalta osalta valmistajista luvan käyttää oikeita merkkejäkin siinä.

----------


## Karosa

Mulle on tullut jonkinlainen bugi, mun kaikki tekstuurit näyttää pikselimössöltä... osaiskoha joku sanoa miks?

----------


## sm3

Onhan sulla asetuksissa se Max. Tex. Mem for jne kohdassa 800.0MB? Ja sitten se Use only low-res textures kohta ei ole valittu?

----------


## Karosa

> Onhan sulla asetuksissa se Max. Tex. Mem for jne kohdassa 800.0MB? Ja sitten se Use only low-res textures kohta ei ole valittu?


Todellisuudessa mikään ei ollut OMSIn vika vaan mun grafiikkakortin, säätelin vähä ja vahingos alko toimii niinku pitää.
sm3: onko sulla sitä Volvon repaint-pohjaa? jos niin viitsisitkö tehdä Eskelisten värityksen?

----------


## Mikko121

> Todellisuudessa mikään ei ollut OMSIn vika vaan mun grafiikkakortin, säätelin vähä ja vahingos alko toimii niinku pitää.
> sm3: onko sulla sitä Volvon repaint-pohjaa? jos niin viitsisitkö tehdä Eskelisten värityksen?


Jännä sinällään sillä mullekin on pari kertaa käynyt noin, mutta ongelma on itselläni ollut nimenomaan Omsissa ja korjaantunut kun vaihdoin vaan uudestaan sen PC 2009 tai 2010 siihen mistä voi valita valmiit asetukset.

Ihan noin mielenkiinnosta tässä Volvoa odotellessa, että milläs autoilla porukka nykysin mieluiten ajelee? Itse oon suosinu lähinnä 405:sta Mersua, 12 metristä solarista, sekä Jelcz M125M:ää joka on kyllä varsin onnistunut addonbussi.

----------


## ollicas

> Jännä sinällään sillä mullekin on pari kertaa käynyt noin, mutta ongelma on itselläni ollut nimenomaan Omsissa ja korjaantunut kun vaihdoin vaan uudestaan sen PC 2009 tai 2010 siihen mistä voi valita valmiit asetukset.
> 
> Ihan noin mielenkiinnosta tässä Volvoa odotellessa, että milläs autoilla porukka nykysin mieluiten ajelee? Itse oon suosinu lähinnä 405:sta Mersua, 12 metristä solarista, sekä Jelcz M125M:ää joka on kyllä varsin onnistunut addonbussi.


Itsellä tuota "sumentumista" esiintyy eniten Lion's Cityllä ajettaessa joka on myös yksi käytetyimmistä busseista. Sitten... ajan... MANin... vanhoilla... kaksikerrosbusseilla.

----------


## Karosa

Valkeakoskelaista, ihan hieno siitä tuli käsin tehtynä myös kaikki yksityiskohdat..  :Cool: 



Eskelinen ja Valkeakosken Liikenne vierekkäin:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Eskelinen ja Valkeakosken Liikenne vierekkäin:


Tyylikkäät väritykset tyylikkäässä bussissa.  :Smile:

----------


## Karosa

> Tyylikkäät väritykset tyylikkäässä bussissa.


Joo, kummatkin "sokeana" tehty, eli kaikki kuviot käsin, ei oo oikeen suoria kuvia mistä kopioida.. :/
Eskelisen teki yks britti aussiexista, aika hyvää jälkeä, Valkeakoski taas mun mut joo...

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Kellään tietoa Mercedes-Benz O405N² bussin Paunu värityksestä?

----------


## Karosa

> Kellään tietoa Mercedes-Benz O405N² bussin Paunu värityksestä?


Mitä tietoa? ei semmoista ole edes tehty?

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

> Itsekin olen tehnyt Julianin O405N2:seen jonkinlaisen Paunun värityksen Lahden Scaniakorin värityksen pohjilta, sisätilaa myöten.. Oli vaan vähän haasteellista sen maalaus. Voin laittaa kuvia ja jakoon jos joku haluaa.


Oletko nyt aivan varma

----------


## Karosa

> Oletko nyt aivan varma


No mitä tietoa sä siitä haluat? Jos kerran tuollaisen viestinkin löydät niin kai osaat varmaan sitten etsiä sen värityksenkin? hohhoh.

----------


## sm3

Lahden Scaniakori, jos ei ole mitään järkevää sanottavaa, voi olla hiljaa.  :Smile: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:36 ----------

Pistät tietysti Eliakselle YV:een jos hänen maalauksen haluat, ei hän pure luulen  :Laughing:

----------


## Karosa

Hiomme tämän niin sileeks kun vain mahdollista, noh se sitten kolahti omaan nilkkaan ja diiseli loppu kesken motaria..  :Laughing:

----------


## Karosa

Tuli sitten päiviteltyä noita kilpiä Silveriks, omasta mielestäni tuon väriset kilvet sopisi tilaajaväritteisiin autoihin ihan oikeassa elämässäkin.

----------


## Karosa

Uusia ja vanhoja kuvia lisätty Facebook-sivuille Volvo 9900HD-kansioon, sieltä voitte käydä katsomassa, sinne tulee siis tästä lähtien kaikki uudet kuvat Volvosta, tietenkin joitain päivityksiä myös tänne, elikkä löydät ne täältä:

Facebook-linkki

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Ensimmäinen Omsi videoni. Ei kovin kummoinen mutta päätimpä kuvata silti.

----------


## Karosa

Kiva että kuvasit videon, mutta missä sun ajovalot on, ja vähän tuota nopeutta voisi hiljentää..  :Wink:

----------


## sm3

Ei tuossa ole minusta liikaa nopeutta.

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Unohdin kytkeä valot päälle ja olen nopea kaikessa, myös ajamisessa. Yritän seuraavassa videossa hiljentää vauhtia ja kuljettaa matkustajia.

sm3: Olet oikeassa mutta välillä kiihdytän liikaa.

----------


## Karosa

> Ei tuossa ole minusta liikaa nopeutta.


No jaa, no eihän 60 ole paljoa mutta jos yrittää ajaa n. samaa vauhtia kuin AI-liikenne, niin siinä on n. 20km/h liikaa, AI-liikenne ajaa 30-40km/h Grundorffissa.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

No paljonkohan tässä videossa ajoin. En yleensä katso nopeusmittaria joten nopeus voi vaihdella :d

----------


## Karosa

Piti sitä sitten itsekkin huristella...  :Laughing:

----------


## Elias

Paunu-väritys Julianin O405N2 Mercedesille.



Latauslinkki: http://www.file-upload.net/download-...uomsi.rar.html

----------


## Karosa

Ja niin, Volvo 9900HD:sta löytyy kuvia Facebook-sivuilla, mikäli joku kaipailee niitä, tänne niitä tulee enään harvemmin.

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...7979341&type=3

kuva

----------


## Karosa

Kun tuo Sm5-Flirt juna julkaistiin OMSIIN, niin pitihän se tämmöinen tehdä..  :Cool:

----------


## sm3

OMSI:iin on julkaistu hieno MAN Lion's City DD teli kaksikerrosbussi. Tuntuu kuin bussi olisi jonkin ilmatyynyn päällä kokoajan eli ei rysähdä vaan "kelluu". Kyseessä on beta ja siinä on pari ongelmaa eli matkustajat eivät mene ollenkaan yläkertaan ja osa istuu sivutain seinän sisällä. Muuten aivan loistava, myös äänet hyvät.

Löytyy viralliselta foorumilta (joka ei toimi nyt joten en voi laittaa linkkiä), mutta itse latasin tämmösestä linkistä: http://www.file-upload.net/download-...ityDD.rar.html siinä on kaikki eli esim. mitään lisäfontteja ei tarvitse erikseen ladata.

----------


## Mikko121

> OMSI:iin on julkaistu hieno MAN Lion's City DD teli kaksikerrosbussi. Tuntuu kuin bussi olisi jonkin ilmatyynyn päällä kokoajan eli ei rysähdä vaan "kelluu". Kyseessä on beta ja siinä on pari ongelmaa eli matkustajat eivät mene ollenkaan yläkertaan ja osa istuu sivutain seinän sisällä. Muuten aivan loistava, myös äänet hyvät.


Siihen yläkertaongelmaan näytti olevan korjauskin olemassa ainakin Aussiex:ssä. Ihan hauska bussi tuo on

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Tietääkö joku miten suurentaa OMSI-Editorissa kartan pinta-alaa?

----------


## Elias

> Tietääkö joku miten suurentaa OMSI-Editorissa kartan pinta-alaa?


Joo, valitse Tile-osio, klikkaa "add a new tile" ja klikkaa sitten jo olemassaolevan maan vieressä olevaa tyhjää kohtaa.

----------


## Karosa

Uusia kuvia lisätty Volvosta:
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...7979341&type=1

Tästä kuvasta oikealle päin:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...type=3&theater

----------


## sm3

Mahtaako täällä ollaan kellään tietoa hyvästä koodien teko oppaasta OMSI:iin. Osaan vähän muokata moottorien ja vaihteistojen koodeja mutta tarvetta olisi jollekkin oppaalle jossa selitettäisiin tarkemmin mikä osa koodista tekee mitäkin.

Sain joskus kauan sitten aikaan vaihteiston jossa saattoi valita manuaallisesti vaihteen vaikka oli automaatti... Automaatti tosin vaihto aina takas eli itse valittu pykälä ei pysynyt päällä.  :Laughing:  Nyt luulen että osaisin ehkä tehdä vaihteiston jossa on molemmat erillisinä. Eli automaatti ja manuaali, mutta I-Shift arvot ei toimi koska moottori on jotenkin ristiriidassa eikä vaihda korkeammalle kuin ykköselle vaan jää huutamaan... Tiedän siis teoriassa miten se tulisi toteuttaa en vain osaa muutella niitä arvoja oikein.

Homma siis menisi niin että M näppäin laittaa OMSI:in lukemaan manuaalin tietoja ja D automaatin tietoja, minkä tahansa pykälän valinta palauttaa manuaaliin päälle. Manuaalissa ei olisi kytkinpoljinta ollenkaan koska en osaa tehdä sitä, eikö sitä ole I- Shiftissä.

----------


## Karosa

> mutta I-Shift arvot ei toimi koska moottori on jotenkin ristiriidassa eikä vaihda korkeammalle kuin ykköselle vaan jää huutamaan... Tiedän siis teoriassa miten se tulisi toteuttaa en vain osaa muutella niitä arvoja oikein..


Jos keksit jossain vaiheessa, miten toteuttaa hyvän I-shiftin, tervetuloa mukaan rakentamaan  Volvoa.  :Laughing:

----------


## sm3

Miten raskas 9900 mahtaa olla tällä hetkellä koneelle pyörittää?

----------


## Karosa

> Miten raskas 9900 mahtaa olla tällä hetkellä koneelle pyörittää?


Kevyin bussi mitä omsiin saa, omasta mielestäni.

----------


## sm3

> Kevyin bussi mitä omsiin saa, omasta mielestäni.


Mitä ruudunpäivitys lukemia saat sen kanssa? Tuntuu liian hyvältä että noinkin hyvin tehty bussi olisi myös hyvin kevyt eli oikeastaan täydellinen. Katsoin siitä videon olikos numero 009 ja siinä oli jotain pätkimistä silloin tällöin...

----------


## Karosa

> Mitä ruudunpäivitys lukemia saat sen kanssa? Tuntuu liian hyvältä että noinkin hyvin tehty bussi olisi myös hyvin kevyt eli oikeastaan täydellinen. Katsoin siitä videon olikos numero 009 ja siinä oli jotain pätkimistä silloin tällöin...


Joo, pätkimistä toki on, sillä h******* raskas mappi, Fraps päällä, vaihdelaatikko bugittaa niin en ihmettele että näyttää siltä. Muuten tuo on kyllä unelma vekotin. :-)

Grundorf: 45-50fps
Landkreis Wehlen: 20-45fps
Spandau: 15-35fps

Ottaen huomioon että kaikissa mapeissa on raskaita kohtia jolloin lagaa.

----------


## sm3

> Joo, pätkimistä toki on, sillä h******* raskas mappi, Fraps päällä, vaihdelaatikko bugittaa niin en ihmettele että näyttää siltä. Muuten tuo on kyllä unelma vekotin. :-)
> 
> Grundorf: 45-50fps
> Landkreis Wehlen: 20-45fps
> Spandau: 15-35fps
> 
> Ottaen huomioon että kaikissa mapeissa on raskaita kohtia jolloin lagaa.


Tosiaan, jotain tuommoista epäilinkin että voisi olla syynä. Ruudunpäivitys lukemat näyttää hyviltä, tosin rippuu koneestakin vähän. Huomasin videosta että sisätilojen valaistuskin on parantunut aiemmasta eli nyt on kunnolla valaistu. Vaihdelaatikko ei enää myöskään ole niin ZF tyylinen kuin aiemmin.

Miten se vaihdelaatikko bugittaa? Ajattelin tässä ehkä lähipäivinä viritellä jotain kokeiluja moottorin ja vaihdelaatikon ohjelmoinnista, kirjoittelen tähän jos saan jotain aikaan.

----------


## zige94

> Miten se vaihdelaatikko bugittaa? Ajattelin tässä ehkä lähipäivinä viritellä jotain kokeiluja moottorin ja vaihdelaatikon ohjelmoinnista, kirjoittelen tähän jos saan jotain aikaan.


Auto mm. simahtaa kokonaan jos jarruttaa nopeista vauhdeista nollille tai melkein nollille  :Wink:  Tai siis moottori sammuu.

----------


## Mikko121

> Auto mm. simahtaa kokonaan jos jarruttaa nopeista vauhdeista nollille tai melkein nollille  Tai siis moottori sammuu.


Hmm. Tuohan kuulostaa enempi ominaisuudelta kuin bugilta  :Wink:  En tiiä miten I-Shiftin kanssa on, mutta ainakin Sprintshiftillä varustetuilla Mersun Sprinttereillä kävi helpostikin noin ihan oikeassa elämässä.

----------


## Karosa

> Auto mm. simahtaa kokonaan jos jarruttaa nopeista vauhdeista nollille tai melkein nollille  Tai siis moottori sammuu.


Zige, sulla edelleen on se vanha versio, joten en mainostaisi sen ongelmista ollenkaan.  :Wink:

----------


## Karosa

Mobitec-kilvet laitettu Volvo 9900:seen, tuo linjanumeron fontti tulee kyllä vaihtumaan, ei jää tuommoiseksi.  :Very Happy:

----------


## sm3

Toimiiko tuossa nyt sitten myös normi hoffit koska näin ymmärsin aiemmin että toimisi.

----------


## Karosa

> Toimiiko tuossa nyt sitten myös normi hoffit koska näin ymmärsin aiemmin että toimisi.


Ei toimi tässä, samat kuvatiedostot kuin Solaris Urbino 15-metrisessäkin.

----------


## sm3

> Ei toimi tässä, samat kuvatiedostot kuin Solaris Urbino 15-metrisessäkin.


Harmi... Saako sen myös tavallisilla peruskilvillä vastaisen varalle.

----------


## Karosa

> Harmi... Saako sen myös tavallisilla peruskilvillä vastaisen varalle.


Joo, tottakai. Julkaisemme 2 versiota tuosta, Mobitecillä ja toinen Annaxilla.  :Smile:

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Mitenhän Pusatec sujuu? Vielä kesken.

----------


## Karosa

> Mitenhän Pusatec sujuu? Vielä kesken.


Odoittaa asennusta, kesällä viimeustään kiinni.

----------


## Karosa

Tämmöistä tänään..  :Cool:

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Heipä hei.

Minulla on ilmennyt Solaris Urbino 15-metrisessä (Mobitec versio) pieni ongelma.

Kun valitsen Mobitecin ohjauspaneelista linjanumerot ja sen jälkeen määränpään niin hof tiedostossa ei muka ole yhtään määränpäätä.

Tietääkö joku ongelmaan ratkaisun ja jos en pysty selvittämään ongelmaa niin odotan Volvo 9900aa.

----------


## Karosa

> Minulla on ilmennyt Solaris Urbino 15-metrisessä (Mobitec versio) pieni ongelma.


Joko;

1) Sulla ei ole niitä kuvatiedostoja kansiossa OMSI/Vehicles/Anzeigen/Rollband_ICU400.
2) Sun HOF-tiedosto on jotenkin väärin tehty, jolloin se ei löydä niitä.

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Oho ei ollut niitä siellä joten menen etsimään niitä.

Kokeilin tehdä kilvet Mobitec Info Editorilla ja tältä se näyttää



Miltäs näyttää :d

----------


## zige94

Tälläinen maksullinen lisäosa näyttäisi ilmestyneen Aerosoftin sivuilla Omsiin....

----------


## Karosa

> Tälläinen maksullinen lisäosa näyttäisi ilmestyneen Aerosoftin sivuilla Omsiin....


Juuri olin tätä linkkaamassa, pakko sanoa että minä en maksa. En ainakaan 25 euroa tommoisesta rotiskosta, sillä rahalla saa vaikka jo mitä.

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Lisäosa näyttää mielenkiintoiselta, mutta taidan silti odottaa OMSI 2sta.

----------


## sm3

Tuo toimii myös OMSI 2:essa. Kaikki lisäosat toimivat siinä, OMSI 2 on täysin yhteensopiva OMSI 1:en kanssa.

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Mistähän ne kuvatiedostot saisi Solaris Urbino 15-metrisen mobiteciin.

----------


## sm3

> Mistähän ne kuvatiedostot saisi Solaris Urbino 15-metrisen mobiteciin.


Minulla ei niitä ainakaan ole, ja jos ei Karosalla ole, niin sitten toivoa sopii että on jollain muulla... Muussa tapauksessa niitä ei enää ole olemassa.

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Olen tekemässä Tampere-karttaa. Se on hyvin kesken ja en ehkä saa koskaan valmiiksi mutta yritän ainakin saada Hämeenkadun sinne  :Very Happy:  ja jos yrittäisin mallintaa Tampereen rakennuksia.

----------


## sm3

Tein joskus sitä etelä karttaa... Se on nyt heräämässä (ehkä) taas eloon. Tosin teen uudestaan alusta saakka paremman ja tarkemman idean kera, sijanti siirtyi myös välimereltä rutkasti etelään.

Valmiina on nyt osa rannan myötäisesti kulkevasta rantatiestä jonka vierustalla on rutkasti kookospalmuja. Rannasta tulee noin ehkä 5 tai 10km pitkä. Kartta sijoittuu joksekkin lähelle päiväntasaajaa troopisen vyöhykkeen alueelle ja mukana tulee uusia tosimaailman sää vaihtoehtoja ja niitä tulee käyttää jotta tunnelma ja olosuhteet ovat oikeat...

En tiedä tuleeko siihen mitään linjoja, aattelin että se on semmonen jossa voi ajella vapaasti bussilla. Liikenne tulee olemaan kaaottista, bussissa on syytä olla kuuluva torvi vaikka hyötyä tuskin siitä on tässä kartassa. Risteyksessä joku saattaa ajaa suoraan punasia päin bussin kylkeen jos on huono tuuri, ja poukkoilla eteen tyhjästä tai vaikka talojen välistä vauhdilla eteen ja autoja tulee olemaan paljon eli jonossa saa seistä pitkiä aikoja kuumuudessa ja ehkä trooppisessa sateessa jos sattuu kohdalle.

Sitten kysymys: Mallintaako OMSI ukkosta tai tuulta ollenkaan?

----------


## Karosa

> Sitten kysymys: Mallintaako OMSI ukkosta tai tuulta ollenkaan?


Tosta ukkosesta en tiedä, missään mapissa kun en ole sellaista nähnyt. Tuultahan voit säätää itse asetuksista..  :Very Happy: 
OMSI 2 varmaan tukenee ukkosta.

----------


## sm3

> Tosta ukkosesta en tiedä, missään mapissa kun en ole sellaista nähnyt. Tuultahan voit säätää itse asetuksista.. 
> OMSI 2 varmaan tukenee ukkosta.


Tarkotus on siis käyttää tosimaailman säätä aina, vaikka voinkin toki myös sisällyttää karttaan jonkin sääprofiilin josssa on +36 ja ilmankosteus jotain 85% ja toisen jossa on +28 ja ilmankosteus 70% jne mutta ne eivät muutu miksikään joten se on tylsää eikä ole realistinen trooppinen ilmasto. Tosimaailman sää päivityy kokoajan ja vastaa sitä mikä on siellä mistä sää otetaan. Karttaan ei saa kiinteästi mitään sääilmiöitä vaan nuo profiilitkin pitää kytkeä päälle, ukkosta voisi siis olla (jos OMSI tukisi sitä) kaikissa mapeissa jos sen laittaa päälle.

Mutta siis jos on tosimaailman sää ja siellä ukkostaa niin OMSI ei taida ymmärtää sitä ukkosta, tuulen se siis kai sitten tajuaa.

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Siinä Tampere kartassa on tällä hetkellä vain se nuppukivitie (kilometrin pituinen) ja joku bauhaus tien alkupäässä mutta en ole varma jaksanko tehdä karttaa loppuun koskaan

----------


## sm3

> Siinä Tampere kartassa on tällä hetkellä vain se nuppukivitie (kilometrin pituinen) ja joku bauhaus tien alkupäässä mutta en ole varma jaksanko tehdä karttaa loppuun koskaan


Et saakkaan, jos otat valmiiksi asenteen ettet saa valmiiksi.  :Wink:  Ota asenteeksi että "kyllä tän saa valmiiksi, ei ehkä nyt, mutta myöhemmin"  :Smile:

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

No saan ainakin hämeenkadun tehtyä kun tiedän pituuden. Mutta luulempa että Tampereen rakennuksia ei tule.

Kuva:

----------


## sm3

Tarkat pituudet eri teille saat Google Earth ohjelmalla käyttämällä sen mittanauha ominaisuutta. Mittaat sillä miten pitkä mikäkin tie on.

Täällä ei kai ole "heti nyt kaikki mulle välittömästi ääää!" tyyppejä joten rauhassa saat tehdä karttaa. Kukaan ei pakota tekemään kerralla valmiiksi vaan rauhassa teet.

----------


## hylje

Hyvä tapa saada projekti etenemään on tehdä projekti nopeasti karsittuun mutta käyttökelpoiseen tilaan. Tämän jälkeen jatkokehitys on vain parantelua jota voi tehdä ihan niin hitaasti tai nopeasti kuin viitsii. Jos julkaisee avoimella lisenssillä, joku muukin voi kiinnostua tekemään pikku parannuksia.

----------


## sm3

Kuva kartastani:

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

> Kuva kartastani:


Hienolta näyttää  :Smile: 

Tuossa kartassa kelpaisi ajaa Volvo 9900lla.

----------


## sm3

OMSI 1.03 päivitys tulossa pian! Alempana on sama teksti englanniksi, päivitys on ilmainen.
http://www.omnibussimulator.de/forum...516#post246516

----------


## zige94

> OMSI 1.03 päivitys tulossa pian! Alempana on sama teksti englanniksi, päivitys on ilmainen.
> http://www.omnibussimulator.de/forum...516#post246516


Odotetuin on kuitenkin Omsi 2 ja siitä ehkä kaikkein odotetuin ja tärkein mikä nykyisestä muuttuu: multi-core support!

Mutta 1.03:ssakin on mielenkiintoisia bugeja korjattuina  :Smile:

----------


## ollicas

> Odotetuin on kuitenkin Omsi 2 ja siitä ehkä kaikkein odotetuin ja tärkein mikä nykyisestä muuttuu: *multi-core support!*
> 
> Mutta 1.03:ssakin on mielenkiintoisia bugeja korjattuina


Tätä olen itse tuskastellut: oma neliydinpiiri ei pääse oikeuksiinsa Omsissa joka näkyy ajoittaisena tökkimisenä jopa Grundorfissa.

----------


## zige94

> Tätä olen itse tuskastellut: oma neliydinpiiri ei pääse oikeuksiinsa Omsissa joka näkyy ajoittaisena tökkimisenä jopa Grundorfissa.


Jep sama täällä. Pelailee jotain junasimuu esim. ihan täysillä graffa asetuksilla, ei lagimista näkyvissä. Sitten pelaa Omsii alhaisilla asetuksilla=hirveet lagit..

----------


## Karosa

> Jep sama täällä. Pelailee jotain junasimuu esim. ihan täysillä graffa asetuksilla, ei lagimista näkyvissä. Sitten pelaa Omsii alhaisilla asetuksilla=hirveet lagit..


Tähän tulee onneksi korjaus viimeistään OMSI 2:n yhteydessä,  jolloin tuo bugi on korjattu.

----------


## zige94

> Tähän tulee onneksi korjaus viimeistään OMSI 2:n yhteydessä,  jolloin tuo bugi on korjattu.


Niinhän mä sen jo aikaisemmin mainitsinkin  :Wink:

----------


## Karosa

> Niinhän mä sen jo aikaisemmin mainitsinkin


Niin näköjään taisit tehdä, huomasin vain tuon viimeisimmän vastauksen.  :Very Happy:

----------


## sm3

> Tähän tulee onneksi korjaus viimeistään OMSI 2:n yhteydessä,  jolloin tuo bugi on korjattu.


Mikä bugi? Ominaisuus jota ei ole ollenkaan, ei voi myöskään bugittaa  :Wink:  Koska jotta se voi bugittaa, niin se täytyy ensin olla olemassa  :Laughing:

----------


## Karosa

> Mikä bugi? Ominaisuus jota ei ole ollenkaan, ei voi myöskään bugittaa  Koska jotta se voi bugittaa, niin se täytyy ensin olla olemassa


Mitä mä nyt ymmärsin, niin tuon OMSI 1:sen pitäisi tukea tupla- ja neliydinprosessoreita, mutta ei tue koska ei ole tehty kunnolla loppuun..  :Very Happy:

----------


## ollicas

> Mitä mä nyt ymmärsin, niin tuon OMSI 1:sen pitäisi tukea tupla- ja neliydinprosessoreita, mutta ei tue koska ei ole tehty kunnolla loppuun..


Jos olen ymmärtänyt, Omsi on tehty 32bittiseksi ohjelmaksi, ja 32bit ohjelmat tukevat vain tuplaytimillisiä prosessoreja ja maksimissaan 2GB RAM-muistia. Näytönohjaimen rajoituksia en ulkoa muista.

----------


## sm3

OMSI:n koodi on niin vanhaa että se on ajalta jolloin prosessorit ovat olleet pääosin yhdellä tai korkeintaan kahdella ytimellä varustettuja. Silloin kun koodi on tehty, ei ole ollut vielä mitään neliydin hommia joten tukea semmosille ei ole ollut mahdollista tehdä. 

OMSI:n kirjoittamisen aikaan päähomma on ollut prosessorien nopeuden kasvattaminen ja sitä silmällä pitäen OMSI on koodattu, asiat muuttuivatkin niin että ruvettiin lisämään ytimimiä nopeuden sijaan. 

32 bittinen se on siksi koska 64 bittisiä sydeemejä ei ole myöskään ollut liiemmin silloin kun nämä kaksi saksalaista ovat vapaa-ajallaan koodia näpytelleet.

OMSI 2:dessa on nimenomaan kirjoitettu koodi uusiksi tukemaan näitä ominaisuuksia. Paitsi että se lienee yhä 32 bittinen.

Lopuksi: Kyseessä ei todellakaan ole mikään iso rikas pelitalo, vaan kaksi ihmistä on koko pelin takana ja yhä sitä tekee vain nämä samat kaksi ihmistä. Tämä pitää ymmärtää.

----------


## sm3

Tuosta ilmastointi ketjusta tuli mieleen, OMSI:iin lienee mahdollista tehdä myös automaattinen ilmastointi, vai onko semmoinen peräti jo jossain bussissa?

Tosimaailmassa ainakin 9700 bussissa on automaattinen ilmastointi matkustamoon, joten kai myös 9900 bussissa  :Wink: 

Sitten, olen tuolta toiselta foorumilta käsittänyt että Volvon julkaisu olisi jo aikas lähellä, onko näin?  :Very Happy: 

Uusin video siitä on kanssa hieno: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eD8qjdXTSPs (Musiikkikin on mukavan hiljasella)

Ajattelin siis tämmöistä:

Ilmastointi on oletuksena päällä kun bussin laittaa käyntiin, se lukee jostain päin että mikä on lämpötila bussin sisällä ja sen mukaan päättää onko lämmitys vai jäähdytys. Tavoite olisi +22. Mahtaakohan koodilla päästä lukemaan lämpötilaa bussin sisällä... 9900 Volvossahan on täysautomaattinen ilmastointi matkustamoon ja kuljettajalle omat säätimet.

tai

Ilmastointi kytketään itse päälle, mutta se toimii muuten automaattisesti

tai

Ilmastointi menee itsestään päälle, mutta se säädetään käsin.



Lisäksi tämmöisiä sekalaisia kyselyitä ja ehdotuksia ilman mitään järjestystä esitettynä:

Ovatko matkatavaratilan luukut avattavia? Tämä toisi aitoutta terminaali ja pysäkki tilanteisiin. Joissain busseissa luukut saa auki (suljettuakin?) kojepöydästä käsin. Miten Volvossa?

Peruutuskamera! Saa vissiin kaikkiin uusin Volvo busseihin, ja OMSI:iin saa helposti tehtyä.

Matkustamon näytöt mahdollista saada päälle, niissä voisi olla jokin tyylikäs kuva bussista vain. Ei tarttee olla esim. keulakamera kuvaa mitä joskus projektin alussa ehdotin... Tuo tunnelmaa, voi laittaa päälle kun ajelee turistiajoja. Näihin voisi liittyä jokin melodia joka soi taustalla hiljaa näyttöjen ollessa päällä, muka elokuva tms pyörimässä.

Varotus piippaus peruuttaessa, mikä lie oikea termi. Tuo jälleen tunnelmaa, äänenvoimakkuus kohtalainen, kuuluu ulos paremmin.

ESP eli ajonvakautusjärjestelmä. Lienee kai jo valmiina? Auttaa suurissa nopeuksissa.

----------


## Karosa

Automaattisesta ilmastoinnista en menisi takuuseen että olisi mahdollista tehdä, tällä hetkellä tulossa on manuaalisäätöinen ilmastointi.

Matkatavaratilan luukut tulevat olemaan joskus avattavat, siinä on vain semmoinen juttu että äärivalot vai mitkä lie ovatkaan niin pitää saada mukaan liikkumaan niiden luukkujen kanssa. Volvossa nuo luukut avataan käsin ulkoa, ei ole mitään nappeja niille.

Peruutuskameraa emme ehkä tule tekemään, saas nähdä. Peruutuskameran kun lisää bussiin niin FPS tippuu 3-4:llä.

Matkustamon näytöt saa päälle, kun muokkaat texture-tiedostoa. Musiikkia ei pysty laittamaan soimaan, tai pystyy mutta siinä on hirveä homma koodaamisen suhteen.

Peruutusääni kyllä tulee.

ESP saattaa olla hieman hankala toteuttaa, omsin rajoituksista johtuen, teemme sen jos se on mahdollista. Joku muu saa kyllä tehdä sen jos osaa.

----------


## sm3

Okei...

OMSI 1.03 saattaa tuoda helpotusta noihin näyttöihin/peileihin eli fps ei ehkä tippuisi sen kanssa enää niin paljon... Oikeassa se menee automaattisesti päälle, mutta ehkä tässä voisi olla fiktiivinen on/off nappi sille.

Ne näytöt saa kyllä menemään napista päälle. Ideahan on ihan sama kuin vaikka siinä kamera kuvaruudussa Mobitec Solariksessa. Eli on/off tyylinen koodi. Ja musiikki soimaan samalla menetelmällä kuin vaikka bussin käynnistyksessä kuuluvat äänet.

Matkatavaraluukuista, voisko sen kohdan valo sammua aina kun luukku avataan? Tällöin sitä valon jäämistä paikalleen ei huomaa.

I-shiftistä joka on nyt vissiin 6 pykäläinen ZF ilman ZF ääniä ja hieman epä ZF:äisempi jne. Miksette pyydä sen ZF modin tekijältä apua? Hänhän on tehnyt Allison, ZF, hybridi, manuaali, uusittuja moottori jne jne koodeja. Homma tuskin olisi hänelle kovin vaikea. Hän tekisi varmasti muutamassa viikossa upean Volvo moottorin ja jonkilaisen I-shiftin  Jos on apua saatavilla niin kannattaa sitä käyttää. Sama heppu on tehnyt monen muunkin bussin moottori ja vaihteisto koodeja. Hällä on tunnus World of OMSI foorumilla eli kysyminen käy sitä kautta helposti.

OMSI 2 avaa enemmän mahdollisuuksia joten ESP lienee silloin mahdollinen. ASR on OMSI:issa vakiona pitää vaan kopsata koodiin, se ainakin tulenee, ja ABS siinä onkin videoiden perusteella.

----------


## Karosa

> Hällä on tunnus World of OMSI foorumilla eli kysyminen käy sitä kautta helposti.


Niin, emmehän me olekkaan odoiteltu apua krtz:iltä kuin puoli vuotta.. Ei hän vastaa.

----------


## sm3

> Niin, emmehän me olekkaan odoiteltu apua krtz:iltä kuin puoli vuotta.. Ei hän vastaa.


Luulen että hän on aktiivisempi virallisella OMSI foorumilla... En tiedä oikeastaan.

http://aussiex.org/forum/index.php?/...00hd/?p=156356 Eli tekijä itse tietää miten ne luukut pitää tehdä valoineen jne mutta intoa ei löydy...  :Icon Frown: 

Jos vain saisin "lainaksi" ne koodit 9900:n moottoriin ja vaihteistoon niin voisin katsoa voinko auttaa... Osaan tehdä niihin yhtä ja toista muutosta, joten saattaisin hyvinkin onnistua.

----------


## Karosa

> Luulen että hän on aktiivisempi virallisella OMSI foorumilla... En tiedä oikeastaan.
> 
> http://aussiex.org/forum/index.php?/...00hd/?p=156356 Eli tekijä itse tietää miten ne luukut pitää tehdä valoineen jne mutta intoa ei löydy... 
> 
> Jos vain saisin "lainaksi" ne koodit 9900:n moottoriin ja vaihteistoon niin voisin katsoa voinko auttaa... Osaan tehdä niihin yhtä ja toista muutosta, joten saattaisin hyvinkin onnistua.


Kyllähän intoa löytyy, mutta se veisi muutaman tunnin kun ne pistää toimimaan.  :Very Happy: 

Lähetän sulle kohta privalla..

----------


## zige94

> Okei...
> 
> OMSI 1.03 saattaa tuoda helpotusta noihin näyttöihin/peileihin eli fps ei ehkä tippuisi sen kanssa enää niin paljon... Oikeassa se menee automaattisesti päälle, mutta ehkä tässä voisi olla fiktiivinen on/off nappi sille.
> 
> Ne näytöt saa kyllä menemään napista päälle. Ideahan on ihan sama kuin vaikka siinä kamera kuvaruudussa Mobitec Solariksessa. Eli on/off tyylinen koodi. Ja musiikki soimaan samalla menetelmällä kuin vaikka bussin käynnistyksessä kuuluvat äänet.


Niin eikös jossain autossa se peruutuskamera mennyt päälle kun laittoi peruutus vaihteen? FPS:n noin roimaa tippumista en ole kyllä missään autossa huomannut, hyvä jos tippuu edes yhden.

----------


## sm3

> Niin eikös jossain autossa se peruutuskamera mennyt päälle kun laittoi peruutus vaihteen? FPS:n noin roimaa tippumista en ole kyllä missään autossa huomannut, hyvä jos tippuu edes yhden.


Niin, en itsekkään kyllä usko että se niin paljon tippuu mutta en tiedä. Se menee tosiaan juuri niin että se kamera tulee automaattisesti esille ja kuva ilmestyy kojepöydän ruutuun kun laittaa peruutusvaihteen päälle. Se ruutu vie yhtä paljon frameja kuin yksi peili, ei ei mitään oikeastaan.

----------


## Karosa

> Niin, en itsekkään kyllä usko että se niin paljon tippuu mutta en tiedä. Se menee tosiaan juuri niin että se kamera tulee automaattisesti esille ja kuva ilmestyy kojepöydän ruutuun kun laittaa peruutusvaihteen päälle. Se ruutu vie yhtä paljon frameja kuin yksi peili, ei ei mitään oikeastaan.


Ja kyllä muuten vie, jo sisäpeili aiheutti 2 fps:än laskemisen. Mutta en ala tästä väittelemään sillä minä en niitä päätöksiä loppu kädessä tee. Voin ehdottaa peruutuskameraa ja katsotaan mitä toinen omistaja sanoo.

----------


## Elias

OMSI 1.03:ssahan se lataa vain ne peilit jotka ovat kameran näkyvissä, ei kameran ulottumattomissa olevia mikä helpottanee hieman FPS:ää.

----------


## Karosa

> OMSI 1.03:ssahan se lataa vain ne peilit jotka ovat kameran näkyvissä, ei kameran ulottumattomissa olevia mikä helpottanee hieman FPS:ää.


Ja tämä yhdistettynä siihen OMSI 2.00:seen, varmasti FPS hipoo taivaita sen jälkeen eikä enään lagaa..  :Laughing:

----------


## Karosa

Saamme Volvo 9900:seen sittenkin I-shiftin!  :Smile: 

Sain yhteyden vihdoinkin krtz:iin, eli vaihdelaatikoiden "kuninkaaseen"..  :Laughing:  Eiköhän tää tästä nyt nopeudu.

----------


## sm3

Hyvä juttu

(Pituutta viestiin)

----------


## sm3

Koneeni saattoi lakata lopullisesti toimimasta, kartta josta kerroin joitakin päiviä sitten on siten myös peruttu/tauolla kunnes saan sen kuntoon tai uuden koneen hankittua.

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Jos joku kaipaa vielä Solaris Urbino 15-metrisen kilpitiedostoja niin tässä olisi.

Linkki: http://www.mediafire.com/?6p121b4244kipxv

.rar tiedostona oleva kansio puretaan siis Anzeigen kansioon joka löytyy polusta C:/mr-software/Omsi/Vehicles/Anzeigen

----------


## Karosa

Saimme siis krtz:in tekemään I-shift vaihdelaatikon, tässä on jotain testausta, askel parempaan:

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Hienosti edistyy Volvo 9900. Teette loistavaa työtä.  :Smile:

----------


## vristo

Tässä sitten asianmukaisesti "ohjaamo" OMSI-kuskille.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLh6...e_gdata_player

----------


## bussifriikki

> Tässä sitten asianmukaisesti "ohjaamo" OMSI-kuskille.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLh6...e_gdata_player


Sehän on Kabusista  :Wink:

----------


## sm3

OMSI:sta on nyt tullut se uusi päivitysversio. Se onkin nyt 1.04 eikä 1.03. Ladata sen voi ainakin Aerosoftin sivuilta.

----------


## Karosa

> OMSI:sta on nyt tullut se uusi päivitysversio. Se onkin nyt 1.04 eikä 1.03. Ladata sen voi ainakin Aerosoftin sivuilta.


Mistä muualta, kun ei ole Aerosoftin tunnuksia?  :Redface:

----------


## sm3

Tässä on kattava tietopaketti ja ohjeet asennukseen ja mistä saat sen ladattua. Tällä tabletilla en jaksa ruveta kirjottamaan ohjeita kun se tietokone on yhä poissa pelistä... 

http://omsi.foorumi.biz/t810-104-pai...-nyt-julkaistu

Ohje ei ole minun kirjoittamani

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Onko OMSIssa junia joilla voisi ajaa?

----------


## Karosa

> Onko OMSIssa junia joilla voisi ajaa?


Ei ole, enkä ole varma tuoko OMSI 2.0:kaan mahdollisuutta.

----------


## sm3

Jotain juttua on ollut että omsi:iin tulisi mahdollisuus ajaa junia. En tiedä sitten, mutta semmosta kehittäjät ovat joskus maininneet.

Karosa, saitko päivityksen ladattua?

----------


## Karosa

> Karosa, saitko päivityksen ladattua?


Tottakai, latasinkin samantien päivityksen sijasta uudelleen koko omsin, tosin 1.04.002 version, eli ei tarvinnut enään päivityksien kanssa leikkiä jotka eivät edes toimi ja ovat vähän epäluotettavia.  :Laughing:

----------


## Karosa

Tuli testattua tuota uutta Wien-mappia, ja pakko sanoa että se on kuin hiottu timantti.

Pari screenshottia:

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Kartta näyttää ainakin mielenkiintoiselta. Pitäisi ostaa se lisäosa.

----------


## Karosa

> Pitäisi ostaa se lisäosa.


Suosittelen, kartta on todella upea.

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Ja bussi myös  :Wink:

----------


## Karosa

> Ja bussi myös


No, siitä voi olla montaa mieltä, että mistä tykkää. Minun mielestä työn jälki on erittäin hyvä mutta bussi itsessään ruma.  :Cool:

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Omasta mielestäni bussi ei ole yhtään ruma. Sehän on laadukkain jonka Omsiin saa. Vaikka muutkin ovat todella hienoja busseja.

----------


## Karosa

> Sehän on laadukkain jonka Omsiin saa.


No ei se kyllä laadukkain ole.. Kallein se kyllä on.

----------


## sm3

Tuleeko 9900 minne ladattavaksi? World of omsi tiedostokirjasto olisi varmasti paras koska sieltä se ei katoa.

----------


## Karosa

> Tuleeko 9900 minne ladattavaksi? World of omsi tiedostokirjasto olisi varmasti paras koska sieltä se ei katoa.


Sinneppä sinne, minnekkäs muualle?  :Very Happy:  Saas tosin nähdä että milloin saamme tämän valmiiksi kun on tässä muutakin..  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Solaris Urbino 10llä ajelua Testiradalla




noin 2 minuutin kohdalla alkaa soimaan taustalla Yle Radio Suomi.

----------


## Karosa

Solaris Urbino II-teli (15m) Neuesslingin päätepysäkillä Viennassa..

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Kun Karosa olet kuvannut niitä videoita Volvo 9900sta niin mistähän se lagaaminen johtuu? Bussista, koneesta vai kartasta?

----------


## Karosa

> Kun Karosa olet kuvannut niitä videoita Volvo 9900sta niin mistähän se lagaaminen johtuu?


Bugisesta vaihdelaatikosta, joka on tosin tänäpäivänä korjattu.

----------


## kahujarvi

Mahtaakohan tuohon Volvo 9900seen olla tulossa matkustamon ilmastointi? Onko se mahdollista tehdä ihan niin että toimisi sekä lämmitys että ilmastointi? 

OMSIin saa ilmastoinnin käymällä vaihtamassa heizung_constfilestä lämmönvaihtimen hyötysuhteen (heat exchanger effectivity) negatiiviseksi. 

Mutta sitten taas ei lämmitys toimi, eli täytyy olla kaksi bussia joista toisessa lämmitys ja toisessa ilmastointi.

----------


## sm3

> Mahtaakohan tuohon Volvo 9900seen olla tulossa matkustamon ilmastointi? Onko se mahdollista tehdä ihan niin että toimisi sekä lämmitys että ilmastointi? 
> 
> OMSIin saa ilmastoinnin käymällä vaihtamassa heizung_constfilestä lämmönvaihtimen hyötysuhteen (heat exchanger effectivity) negatiiviseksi. 
> 
> Mutta sitten taas ei lämmitys toimi, eli täytyy olla kaksi bussia joista toisessa lämmitys ja toisessa ilmastointi.


Syöttämällä constfileen ne molemmat niin saa toimimaan. Vai onko sulle tullut kohdalle bussia jossa olisi vain toinen noista toiminnoista?  :Laughing:

----------


## Karosa

> Vai onko sulle tullut kohdalle bussia jossa olisi vain toinen noista toiminnoista?


Minulle ei omsissa mutta muuten juu..  :Laughing:

----------


## kahujarvi

Laitoin constilfeen molemmat, siis positiivisen ja negatiivisen heat exchanger effecivityn mutta silti ei samaan autoon molempia toimintoja tullut. 

eli näin: 

[const]
heat_exchanger_effectivity
0.6

[const]
heat_exchanger_effectivity
-0.6 

Lämpöä ei saanut tulemaan ainakaan, kylmää kyllä tuli  :Question:

----------


## sm3

> Laitoin constilfeen molemmat, siis positiivisen ja negatiivisen heat exchanger effecivityn mutta silti ei samaan autoon molempia toimintoja tullut. 
> 
> eli näin: 
> 
> [const]
> heat_exchanger_effectivity
> 0.6
> 
> [const]
> ...


Se johtuu siitä että että pitää sorkkia kojepöydän koodia jotta molemmat saa käyttöön vissiin. Nyt se kai lukee vain tuon toisen koska kojepöydän koodissa ei ole käskyä lukea myös tuota toista. Tämä on toki vain arvailua, en ole ihan varma, mutta jotenkin ne molemmat on saatu eri busseihin koodattua.

----------


## Karosa

> Nyt se kai lukee vain tuon toisen koska kojepöydän koodissa ei ole käskyä lukea myös tuota toista.


Juu, lämmitysjärjestelmän koodia pitää muuttaa siten, että se tottelee toistakin käskyä, en tosin itse tiedä miten se tehdään, en ole skriptaamisen maailmanmestari.

----------


## Karosa

I-Shift alkaa olee pian loppusuoralla:

----------


## sm3

Miten niiden luukkujen kanssa kävi?

----------


## Karosa

> Miten niiden luukkujen kanssa kävi?


Ei tehdä avattavia.

----------


## Karosa

Löytyisiköhän kellään alkuperäisen Solaris Urbino 15 Mobitec-version äänikansiota, itse osasin jo hukata..

----------


## sm3

> Löytyisiköhän kellään alkuperäisen Solaris Urbino 15 Mobitec-version äänikansiota, itse osasin jo hukata..


Eikös siinä latauksessa ole jonka joskus tänne laitoin, se jossa on koko bussi.

Tästä:
http://jlf.fi/f27/3472-omsi-bussisim...tml#post149468

----------


## Karosa

> Eikös siinä latauksessa ole jonka joskus tänne laitoin, se jossa on koko bussi.


Kiitos ja on, mutta näköjään skippasin tuon sivun 88.  :Laughing:

----------


## Karosa

Volvoon tehty joitain korjauksia, kuten etuosa tehtiin uudelleen, valot on tehty paremmiksi, ja tässä kuvat

----------


## sm3

Näyttää hienolta, mitä eri toimintatiloja noissa valoissa on?

----------


## Karosa

> Näyttää hienolta, mitä eri toimintatiloja noissa valoissa on?


No mitä niissä nyt yleensä on..  :Wink:  parkit, ajovalot, pitkät ja vilkut. Sumuvalot vai mitkä lie ovatkaan nuo yhdet edessä, niin ne pitää vielä koodata toimimaan.

----------


## sm3

> No mitä niissä nyt yleensä on..  parkit, ajovalot, pitkät ja vilkut. Sumuvalot vai mitkä lie ovatkaan nuo yhdet edessä, niin ne pitää vielä koodata toimimaan.


Meinasinkin että mitä siihen on tulossa (koodattavissa) tai jo tehty.

----------


## sm3

Löysin yllättäen Helsinki- Porvoo (todellinen matka) ja h80 (tai h82) karttani. Saatan ehkä päivitellä niitä ja jopa julkasta joskus. Luulin että niitä ei enää ole missään tallessa.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Löysin yllättäen Helsinki- Porvoo (todellinen matka) ja h80 (tai h82) karttani. Saatan ehkä päivitellä niitä ja jopa julkasta joskus. Luulin että niitä ei enää ole missään tallessa.


Hienoa! Olisi kiva päästä joskus ajelemaan  :Smile:

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

> Löysin yllättäen Helsinki- Porvoo (todellinen matka) ja h80 (tai h82) karttani. Saatan ehkä päivitellä niitä ja jopa julkasta joskus. Luulin että niitä ei enää ole missään tallessa.


Hyvä että löytyi  :Smile: ... Minulla on vielä tallessa Helsinki-Porvoo kartta mutta ei se jota korjasin.

----------


## sm3

> Hyvä että löytyi ... Minulla on vielä tallessa Helsinki-Porvoo kartta mutta ei se jota korjasin.


Tarkoitat kai kirjoittaa että "korjasit",  :Wink:  meinaan tuhosit sen...

----------


## Elias

Minulla on tallessa tuo Helsinki-kartta ilman maisemaa ja maiseman kanssa sekä tuo Helsinki-Porvoo -kartta myös.  :Smile:

----------


## sm3

Olisi pitänyt vissiin kysellä täältä... Elias, 82 vai 80 kartta?

----------


## Karosa

> Löysin yllättäen Helsinki- Porvoo (todellinen matka)


Jos viitsisit tämän ottaa työn alle, ja työstää siitä todella hyvän, lisätä pysäkkejä yms, niin tästä voisi tulla hyvä Volvolle ajettavaksi.  :Wink:

----------


## sm3

> Jos viitsisit tämän ottaa työn alle, ja työstää siitä todella hyvän, lisätä pysäkkejä yms, niin tästä voisi tulla hyvä Volvolle ajettavaksi.


Se vaatii aika perusteellisen uudistamisen. Mikä on todella hyvä, eli mitä kartassa pitäisi olla että se on todella hyvä?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:56 ----------

Joitakin kaupallisia OMSI lisäosia on ilmestynyt Aerosoftin kustantamana. Onko joku jo ostanut?
http://en.shop.aerosoft.com/eshop.ph...ilnpdhv15sid31

----------


## Elias

> Olisi pitänyt vissiin kysellä täältä... Elias, 82 vai 80 kartta?


Se maisemoitu Helsinki 2012, linjan reitti taisi olla Tulppatie-Herttoniemi. Kai se 80 oli.

----------


## sm3

> Se maisemoitu Helsinki 2012, linjan reitti taisi olla Tulppatie-Herttoniemi. Kai se 80 oli.


Juu, h80 se on sitten. Jotain pientä voin ehkä tehdä siihenkin, mutta saa nähdä. Se minkä löysin omista tiedostoista on juurikin tuo sama.

----------


## Karosa

> Se vaatii aika perusteellisen uudistamisen. Mikä on todella hyvä, eli mitä kartassa pitäisi olla että se on todella hyvä?


Maisemointia, taloja, niitä bussipysäkkejä yms mapin täytettä.  :Very Happy:

----------


## sm3

> Maisemointia, taloja, niitä bussipysäkkejä yms mapin täytettä.


Katsotaan mitä saan aikaan

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:08 ----------

Miten realistinen sen tarttee olla? Voin toki tehdä hyvinkin aidon, mutta pysäkkejä en keksi miten saisin näkyviin Google Earthissa elikkä niiden sijoittelun kanssa on ongelmia... Saan niiden tarkan sijainnin toki MH:n sivuilta kyseisen linjan kilometri tiedoista mutta vähän se on kömpelöä ja tulos on vähän turhan tietokannasta tuotetun oloinen ja ympäristö ei vastaa oikeaa pysäkin kohdalla.

----------


## Karosa

> Miten realistinen sen tarttee olla? Voin toki tehdä hyvinkin aidon


Hmm, no ei se nonstoppikaan tosin kiva ole, koita keksiä, ja työstää, (en painosta tosin) mutta jos aidon siitä saat niin se olisi mahtavaa.  :Smile:  Pysäkit voi olla oma projekti, mutta jos niitä ei ihan täydelliseksi saa niin edes lähelle olisi hyvä.

----------


## sm3

Pysäkkejä lisään jokatapauksessa, ja sijainti tulee olemaan 1km tarkuudella oikea.

----------


## sm3

Se pitkänmatkan kartta UK Express on aloitettu uudelleen:
http://aussiex.org/forum/index.php?/...s-ressurected/

----------


## sm3

9900 bussiin on nyt tullut kello ja turvavyövalo joka aiemmin luetun perusteella vilkkuisi aina ovien sulkemisen jälkeen kuten aidossakin:
http://aussiex.org/forum/index.php?/...123m/?p=160786

Kuva TV ruudussa on kanssa mukava. Onko valojakin taas vähän korjailtu? Renkaat on aika tumman oloiset.

----------


## sm3

> Onko meille näppäimistöllä ajeleville jotain korjausta, kun ratti kääntyy liian nopeasti? Yli 60 kmh nopeuksissa täysi mahdottomuus säilyttää ajolinja, kun pienikin painallus suistaa auton ojaan.


Vastaan vanhaan viestiin mutta, OMSI 1.04 sisältää jonkin uuden asetuksen liittyen nimenomaan tuohon luulen. En muista se nimeä ulkoa mutta se taisi olla sen ensimmäisen asetussivun vasemmassa alakulmassa. Oletko kokeillut jo?

----------


## Knightrider

> Vastaan vanhaan viestiin mutta, OMSI 1.04 sisältää jonkin uuden asetuksen liittyen nimenomaan tuohon luulen. En muista se nimeä ulkoa mutta se taisi olla sen ensimmäisen asetussivun vasemmassa alakulmassa. Oletko kokeillut jo?


Kokeilin, asetus lupaili hyvää, mutta mitään vaikutusta ei ollut. Ratti pyöri tasaisen nopeasti, kuten aina ennenkin. Ratin pyörimisherkkyyttä (steering sensitivity) näppäimistöohjaukselle en nyt löydä mistään, vaikka on muissa ajopeleissä/simulaattoreissa se on ihan yleinen asetus. Tai sitten jos saisi ratin pyörimisnopeuden kiihtyväksi, alkaen hitaasti. Pienet korjausliikkeet tuntuvat tällä hetkellä mahdottomilta.

----------


## VHi

> Kokeilin, asetus lupaili hyvää, mutta mitään vaikutusta ei ollut. Ratti pyöri tasaisen nopeasti, kuten aina ennenkin. Ratin pyörimisherkkyyttä (steering sensitivity) näppäimistöohjaukselle en nyt löydä mistään, vaikka on muissa ajopeleissä/simulaattoreissa se on ihan yleinen asetus. Tai sitten jos saisi ratin pyörimisnopeuden kiihtyväksi, alkaen hitaasti. Pienet korjausliikkeet tuntuvat tällä hetkellä mahdottomilta.


Mikähän siinä sitten on, sillä minulla tuo kyseisen täpän aktivointi vaikuttaa ohjaukseen juuri niinkuin pitääkin...

----------


## Harri

Olisikohan jollakin lähettää fontteja Solaris Urbino 15 Suomi versioon kun laite johon kuljettajakortti laitetaan sen näyttö on pimeä  :Smile:

----------


## Karosa

> laitetaan sen näyttö on pimeä


Ei sen täydykkään näyttää kortin jälkeen mitään, ennenkuin olet valinnut aikataulun.

----------


## Harri

> Ei sen täydykkään näyttää kortin jälkeen mitään, ennenkuin olet valinnut aikataulun.


Kiitoksia avusta, ei se kysy edes sitä korttia tai missä vaiheessa siihen pitäisi tulla se "aseta kuljettajakortti" tms. teksti ?

----------


## Karosa

> Kiitoksia avusta, ei se kysy edes sitä korttia tai missä vaiheessa siihen pitäisi tulla se "aseta kuljettajakortti" tms. teksti ?


Siis kun pistät virrat päälle, ja ne menevät päälle niin eikö buscomin näytössä lue ASETA KULJETTAJAKORTTI ?

----------


## Harri

> Siis kun pistät virrat päälle, ja ne menevät päälle niin eikö buscomin näytössä lue ASETA KULJETTAJAKORTTI ?


Ei lue mitään vaan näyttö pysyy pimeänä

----------


## Karosa

> Ei lue mitään vaan näyttö pysyy pimeänä


Lataappa tämä:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/yfkqhga193bsnom/Fonts.rar

----------


## Harri

> Lataappa tämä:
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/yfkqhga193bsnom/Fonts.rar


Kiitoksia pitää kokeilla, vaikuttaa ainakin lupaavalta kun minun aikaisempi fonttipaketti oli vain 451kt ja tämä on 1092kt kooltaan joten vajaa paketti ainakin  :Smile: 

Voi olla että tästä on ollut jo puhetta mutta pitääpä kysyä että millä ohjelmilla Volvo on mallinnettu, kun niin vakuuttavan näköistä jälkeä on tulossa ?

----------


## Karosa

> millä ohjelmilla Volvo on mallinnettu?


3ds max 2011/2013, löytyy tästä osoitteesta:
http://www.autodesk.fi/products/auto...s-max/overview

----------


## Harri

> 3ds max 2011/2013, löytyy tästä osoitteesta:
> http://www.autodesk.fi/products/auto...s-max/overview


kiitoksia tiedosta, joku vanha versio minulla on tuosta ja joskus aikoinaan yritin kokeilla mallinnusta ja ei siitä oikein mitään tahtonut tulla  :Smile: 
ehkä tässä joskus voisi yrittää uudelleen jos vaikka jotain saisi aikaiseksi. 

Kiitoksia Fonteista, nyt toimii Solariksessa näyttö oikein. Tosi elämässä lieneen olisi pitänyt laittaa mobitec laitteet korjaukseen kun näyttö pimeä  :Very Happy:

----------


## Knightrider

> Mikähän siinä sitten on, sillä minulla tuo kyseisen täpän aktivointi vaikuttaa ohjaukseen juuri niinkuin pitääkin...


Nyt vasta ymmärsin, mitä se tekee - hitaissa kaupunkinopeuksissa kun eroa ei huomannut. Vaatii totuttelua, kun ei voi edelleenkään valita pyörimisnopeutta ja nyt se vaihtuu vieläpä vauhdin mukaan, mutta tämä on jo suuri apu.

----------


## TeemuBussitietäjä

Mites tota omsia voisi pelailla? Ja mitäs valmiuksia koneessa täytyy olla siihen?   :Very Happy:

----------


## Karosa

> mitäs valmiuksia koneessa täytyy olla siihen?


Järjestelmävaatimukset:
Käyttöjärjestelmä: Windows XP/Vista/7/8
Prosessori (CPU): 2,6 Ghz
Keskusmuisti (RAM): 2 gigatavua
Näytönohjain: Geforce ® ATI Radeon® 256MB
Lisäksi: DirectX 9.0c tai uudempi
Asennetun pelin koko: 2 gigatavua
Asennustiedoston koko: 700 megatavua

Joten on hyvä olla yli 10 gigatavua vapaata tilaa mikäli aikoo asentaa omsin ja lisäosia, sillä tämä simulaattori vie lisäosineen aika paljon tilaa. Omani on 13,81 gigatavua tällä hetkellä.

Itse pelin voi ostaa täältä:
http://en.shop.aerosoft.com/eshop.ph...nguage=english

----------


## sm3

Mitä maalauksia 9900:in mukana tulee julkaisun yhteydessä? Saisiko ihan listan?

----------


## Karosa

> Mitä maalauksia 9900:in mukana tulee julkaisun yhteydessä? Saisiko ihan listan?


Eipä paljoa, ennenkuin joku korjaa nuo väritykset. Teimme repaint-tiedoston uudelleen ja se onnistui tekemään sen että ykskään repaintti ei näytä enää samalta. Eli ne pitää korjata/tehdä uusiksi.

----------


## sm3

> Eipä paljoa, ennenkuin joku korjaa nuo väritykset. Teimme repaint-tiedoston uudelleen ja se onnistui tekemään sen että ykskään repaintti ei näytä enää samalta. Eli ne pitää korjata/tehdä uusiksi.


Ei voi mitään sitten, voihan niitä julkaisun jälkeen lisätä uusia ja julkaisun yhteydessä vain joku Volvon esittely maalaus mukaan.

----------


## Karosa

> julkaisun yhteydessä vain joku Volvon esittely maalaus mukaan.


Kukahan sellaisen tekisi?

----------


## sm3

> Kukahan sellaisen tekisi?


Ei tietoa, se oli vain esimerkki. Minulla on jäänyt heikoksi maalausten teko, ei vaan ole intoa.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Minulla on jäänyt heikoksi maalausten teko, ei vaan ole intoa.


Sama vika Rahikaisella.

----------


## Karosa

No, katsotaan sitten kun Volvo julkaistaan jos into vähän siitä nousee..  :Smile:

----------


## Vereora

> Järjestelmävaatimukset:


Kyllä tuo 6gb on ehdoton minimi Omsin sujuvalle käytölle raskaammilla kartoilla. Vaikka kyseessä on 32 bittinen ohjelma, tulee näitä Zuggriff erroreita paljon vähemmän, mikäli koneessa on kunnolla RAM muistia. 
Lisäksi tehokkaammasta näytönohjaimesta on myös apua. Toki pelaaminen onnistuu kyllä huonommillakin osilla, mikäli et tarvitse taustapeilejä.  :Very Happy: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:20 ----------




> Mitä maalauksia 9900:in mukana tulee julkaisun yhteydessä? Saisiko ihan listan?


Tuohon autoon sopisi aivan loistavasti se STA:n kaupunki väritys. Sen oli kai joku väsännytkin sille 15 metriselle solarikselle.

Edit: Kuvia

----------


## sm3

Se Volvo 8500:n mallintaja Marpe vissiin kopioinut bussiinsa tekstuurin ja vissin jotain koodiakin 9900 bussin betasta joka hänellä ollut.

----------


## sm3

Jotenkin kuihtunut vähän tämä ketju mutta 1.05 versio OMSI:ista on julkaistu. Mitään tietoa mitä tekee ei vissiin ole annettu (virallinen foorumi ei aukea) mutta näytti päivittävän omsi.exe tiedoston ja Spandau kartan tiedostoja. Varmaan 1.04 version bugeja korjasi.

Tässä kuitenkin world of omsi foorumin ketju aiheesta: http://aussiex.org/forum/index.php?/...27-update-105/

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Volvo 7700 bussin testausta OMSIssa.

----------


## sm3

1.06 päivitys julkaistu

----------


## kahujarvi

Linjalla Grundorfissa pimeänä talviaamuna O405N2 mersulla. Ei kerennyt lämmetä ennen lähtöä kun ei ollutkaan kuin reilut 5 minuuttia aikaa  :Laughing:  




Kun laitat videon pyörimään niin klikkaa sen jälkeen ratasta ja valitse 720p niin on tarkempi kuva.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Omsiin on julkaistu Hampuri-lisäosa, jonka mukana tulee kaksi linjaa Hampurista sekä Mercedes-Benz O405N1. Omien kokemuksieni perusteella voin suositella kartan ostoa; kartta on todella yksityiskohtainen (mm. Reeperbahn ja St. Pauli löytyvät  :Wink:  ), sekä linjat ja bussi mielenkiintoisia. Hintakaan ei ole paha, latausversiona 19,95.

----------


## Harri

> Linjalla Grundorfissa pimeänä talviaamuna O405N2 mersulla. Ei kerennyt lämmetä ennen lähtöä kun ei ollutkaan kuin reilut 5 minuuttia aikaa  
> 
> Kun laitat videon pyörimään niin klikkaa sen jälkeen ratasta ja valitse 720p niin on tarkempi kuva.


Hulluja nuo Saksalaiset kun tuossa kelissä t-paita tai kauluspaita päällä odottavat linja-autoa  :Smile: 
ihan ok video, tosin radio meinasi häiritä äänimaailmaa

----------


## sm3

> Omsiin on julkaistu Hampuri-lisäosa, jonka mukana tulee kaksi linjaa Hampurista sekä Mercedes-Benz O405N1. Omien kokemuksieni perusteella voin suositella kartan ostoa; kartta on todella yksityiskohtainen (mm. Reeperbahn ja St. Pauli löytyvät  ), sekä linjat ja bussi mielenkiintoisia. Hintakaan ei ole paha, latausversiona 19,95.


Bussi on tosiaan hieno, ainut mitä pohdin on että mikä vaihteisto siinä on kun ZF:ältä ei ihan tunnu niin olisiko Allison kun on kuitenkin 5 pykäläinen. Vissiin lisenssisyistä ei siinä ole oikeita nimiä edes bussille...

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Bussi on tosiaan hieno, ainut mitä pohdin on että mikä vaihteisto siinä on kun ZF:ältä ei ihan tunnu niin olisiko Allison kun on kuitenkin 5 pykäläinen.


Kyllä siinä vaihteenvalitsimien vieressä lukee ZF.

----------


## sm3

Tuosta Hamburg lisäosasta on nyt uusi v1.1 saatavilla.

----------


## sm3

> Kyllä siinä vaihteenvalitsimien vieressä lukee ZF.


Päivityksen myötä se myös kuulostaa tuolta.

OMSI 2 olisi vissiin tulossa marraskuun alussa, mutta tieto ei ole täysin varma.

----------


## sm3

Voisiko Mobitec Solariksesta saada jonkin paketin jossa olisi varmasti kaikki tarvittava yhdessä ja samassa. Nyt kun itse bussi on jossain kai 10-20 sivua taaksepäin ja fontit jossain sillä välillä niin on vähän turhan hankalaa ladata sitä kun pitää kahlata sivukaupalla viestejä läpi että saa eheän toimivan paketin. Ne kilvethän on paljolti vanhentunut kun karttoja on päivitetty mutta 9900:n mukana tulenee sitten uudet ajantasaset kilvet jotka pitäisi tässäkin toimia? Joten sitä silmällä pitäen jos saisi jonkin kaikki samassa paketin. 

Jos intoa on niin runkolinja versiokin olisi ihan mukava lisäksi eli ne ovi järjestelyt ja vaikka se oranssi tausta linjanumerolle. Tuon Solariksen alkuperäisversiossa taisi olla ne keskiovi painotteiset matkustajapolut jolloin jos osaisi oikean tiedoston sieltä kopsata. Kilpien oranssit taustat varmaan saa sillä Mobitec ohjelmalla tekemällä kun valitsee värikilvet.

OMSI 2 käsittääkseni mahdollistaa Mobitec kilpien jälijittelemisen ilman kuvatiedostoja pelkällä kilpi tiedostolla jolloin on 10x helpompi jokaisen itse tehdä siihen kilvet. Ainakin se mahdollistaa kuviot ja muut kilvessä joten miksei tätäkin. Tosin saahan sitä kai jo nyt mutta vaatii enemmän koodailuja jolloin ei moni jaksa niitä tehdä.

----------


## Karosa

> Voisiko Mobitec Solariksesta saada


Kylläpäs nyt vaaditaan paljon yhdellä kertaa.

Ensinnäkin, kaikki kilvet on turhia, ne joutuu tekemään uusiksi kokonaan, sillä teemme uuden Mobitecin, jossa voi käyttää 24x160 ledin verran tilaa kilpien tekemiseen, nykyisen rajoitetun sijaan. Eli periaatteessa voit käyttää ihan mitä tahansa fonttia linjanumeron ja määränpään tekemiseen, no kerron myöhemmin tästä lisää.

Aiomme nyt tehdä Volvo 9900:n ensiksi pois alta, ja katsoa sen jälkeen mitä alamme tekemään, jos mitään. En viitsi nyt alkaa väsäämään tämän Solariksen eteen mitään, sillä ei riitä aika moneen juttuun, eikä suoraan sanottuna edes kiinnosta tämä juuri nyt.  :Laughing: 

Runkolinja-version voit tehdä itse, jos haluat ja osaat. OMSI ei salli moniväristen linjakilpien tekoa, mutta mahdollisesti voimme saada sen uuteen Mobiteciin, ja silloin voit tehdä sen ihan itse.  :Wink: 




> OMSI 2 käsittääkseni mahdollistaa Mobitec kilpien jälijittelemisen ilman kuvatiedostoja pelkällä kilpi tiedostolla jolloin on 10x helpompi jokaisen itse tehdä siihen kilvet.


En ymmärtänyt mitä tarkoitit, joten jätän vastaamatta tähän.

----------


## sm3

> En ymmärtänyt mitä tarkoitit, joten jätän vastaamatta tähän.


Tiedäthän sen .hof päätteisen tiedoston? Voit saada kilpiin vaikka kuusimetsän pelkällä .hof tiedoston muokkaamisella. Et tarvitse mitään kuvatiedostoja mihin vaikka Mobitec sydeemi nyt perustuu tässä.

Tässä esittelykuvassa näkyvä teksti ja kuva on tehty suoraan siihen hof tiedostoon siinä ei ole mitään erllistä kuvatiedostoa.
http://www.omnibussimulator.de/scree...12_1221_04.jpg

Saat siis yhteen tiedostoon kaiken tehtyä. 

Saat tehtyä värikilven laittamalla sinne oranssilla taustalla olevan kuvan numerosta jolloin kun valitset sen niin saat oranssin taustan.

Paketilla tarkotin että kun bussi ja fontit on nyt kahdessa eri latauksessa niin josko ne saisi samaan eli pistät vain osaksi samaa latausta ne.

Ehkä se Solaris on sitten mennen talven lumia.

----------


## Karosa

> Tässä esittelykuvassa näkyvä teksti ja kuva on tehty suoraan siihen hof tiedostoon siinä ei ole mitään erllistä kuvatiedostoa.
> http://www.omnibussimulator.de/scree...12_1221_04.jpg
> 
> Saat siis yhteen tiedostoon kaiken tehtyä.


No ehkäpä teimme Mobitecin juuri sen takia ettei tarvitse mitään .0.0.-tyyppisiä skriptikilpiä alkaa tekemään, joka vie aikaa ihan älyttömästi, ja josta ei välttämättä tule edes hienoa.
Mobitecillä vie max. 2 minuuttia yhden määränpääkilven tekemiseen, kun taas skriptaamisella 30-60min.

----------


## sm3

> No ehkäpä teimme Mobitecin juuri sen takia ettei tarvitse mitään .0.0.-tyyppisiä skriptikilpiä alkaa tekemään, joka vie aikaa ihan älyttömästi, ja josta ei välttämättä tule edes hienoa.
> Mobitecillä vie max. 2 minuuttia yhden määränpääkilven tekemiseen, kun taas skriptaamisella 30-60min.


Uudessa OMSI:issa ne monimutkaset kilvet on tuettu suoraan eli ei tarvitse mitään miljoonan mutkan kautta kiertäen tehdä vaan siihen on ihan jokin oikea standardi jolloin ei tarvitse viritellä mitään.

----------


## aulis

Hei, en muista onko tähän jo vastattu tässä ketjussa, mutta onko vielä mahdollista saada takaovea näppäimistöllä avattua ja suljettua? Eli voiko määrittää kolmatta ovinappia näppäimistöön?

----------


## VHi

http://aijaa.com/f1wGad

Omsi siisrtyi yhtä-äkkisesti pois Full Screen -tilasta. Osaisiko joku vinkata, miten Full Screenin saa takaisin. Nyt kun pelaa, näkyy Omsin yläpalkki ja Windowsin tehtäväpalkki koko ajan.

----------


## Karosa

> Eli voiko määrittää kolmatta ovinappia näppäimistöön?


Pystyy, asetuksista se onnistuu, virallisella tai aussiex.org-sivustolla osaavat varmaan vastata tähän, en nimittäin nyt muista mikä niistä se oli.




> näkyy Omsin yläpalkki ja Windowsin tehtäväpalkki koko ajan.


Sun pitää avata omsi.exen ominaisuudet ja kohde pitäisi olla luokkaa "C:\Users\Administrator\Desktop\Apps\Omnibussimula  tor (OMSI 1.4)\Omsi.exe" "-fullscreen"

----------


## sm3

Omsi2 julkaisu on aika lähellä. 31.10.2013 olisi päivä että tekijät lopettavat siltä erää kehitystyön, elikkä voisin ymmärtää että peli laitettaisiin sitten pakettiin ja ainakin latausversio tulisi saataville.

Keskustelu aiheesta taitaa olla valunut muille foorumeille täältä (hyvä sinänsä kun ottaa huomioon ettei tämä tänne oikeastaan kuulu) mutta tekohengitetään nyt tätä ketjua josko se tuottaisi jotain pientä elonmerkin tapasta.

Olisko paras paikka tälle offtopic osiossa niin ei kiusaa turhaan keskustelua oikeista busseista kun kaikki eivät halua tätä lukea. Sama siirto voisi olla hyvä sille Cities In Motion ketjulle myös? Pelejähän nämä on niin outoa että ovat osioissa joissa keskustellaan aidoista busseista ja muista aidoista joukkoliikennevälineistä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Omsi 2 julkaistaan 12.12.2013, ja sen pelaaminen vaatii Steam-tilin: http://store.steampowered.com/app/25...snr=1_7_15__13

----------


## sm3

Ihan hyvä että tulee Steamiin, koska silloin se päivittää itsensä automaattisesti ja luulisi myös että kaupalliset lisäosatkin saa tuon kautta helposti ja kun joskus asentaa uusiksi niin asentuu mahdolliset lisäosatkin suoraan pelin kanssa samalla. Ainoa vika voi olla että mahtaako tuo tehdä ilmasten epävirallisten karttojen ja bussien asennuksen vaikeammaksi.

Alennusta tämän nykyisen version omistajana olisi mukava saada, mutta kyllä sitä tukee tietty mielellään tekijöitä.

Tuon steam sivun kahdesta videosta jälkimmäinen on paljon pidempi ja esittelee enemmän toimintoja.

----------


## tlajunen

> Ainoa vika voi olla että mahtaako tuo tehdä ilmasten epävirallisten karttojen ja bussien asennuksen vaikeammaksi.


Uskaltaisin toivoa, että jopa helpommaksi. Steamissa on oma hyvin toimiva user content -palvelu, Steam Workshop.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Omsi 2 julkaistaan 12.12.2013, ja sen pelaaminen vaatii Steam-tilin: http://store.steampowered.com/app/25...snr=1_7_15__13


Tulisipa Macillekin, mutta taitaa olla turha toivo

----------


## Harri

Vaatiiko dvd-versiokin steam tilin ?

----------


## Karosa

> Omsi 2 julkaistaan 12.12.2013, ja sen pelaaminen vaatii Steam-tilin



Enpä tiedä, itse ennakkotilasin aerosoftin kautta, joka ei mielestäni kyllä steamia tarvitse. 

PS. Bussifriikki hommaa se Windows.  :Wink:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Enpä tiedä, itse ennakkotilasin aerosoftin kautta, joka ei mielestäni kyllä steamia tarvitse.


Aerosoftin sivuilla, Omsi 2:n tuotekuvauksen alaosassa sanotaan: "Internet connection and Steam User Account is required".

----------


## sm3

Olen jostain saanut käsityksen että jopa boksi version aktivointi vaatii steamin.

----------


## tlajunen

> Olen jostain saanut käsityksen että jopa boksi version aktivointi vaatii steamin.


Näin se menee monesti nykyään. Suhteellisen tehokas tapa ehkäistä piratismia.

----------


## Karosa

Kerran kun OMSI 2 julkaistaan, niin pidätämme Volvo 9900:n ainakin sinne asti, nähdään miten se toimii sen kanssa, ja mahdollisesti parannamme joitain asioita.

----------


## tlajunen

Mitä veikkaatte, tuleeko OMSI2:een Oculus Rift -tuki, ja jos tulee, niin mitäpä tuumaatte vekottimesta?  :Smile: 

Euro Truck Simulator 2 esimerkiksi tukee: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCYq-suTluo

----------


## sm3

300 vissiin maksaisi tuo, joten enköhän ainakin itse sen osta kun joskus ensivuonna tulee valmis kuluttajaversio. Jollei OMSI sitä tue niin ets2 kuitenkin tukee niin sen kanssa sitten käyttäisi tuota.

----------


## Karosa

> Mitä veikkaatte, tuleeko OMSI2:een Oculus Rift -tuki


OMSI 1:kin tulee jo samantapaista, TrackIR 5:sta. Voishan tuo toki jännä olla.  :Very Happy:

----------


## sm3

9900 ei siis ollut saamassa avattavia luukkuja koska ette saaneet valoja liikkumaan se luukun mukana? Tässä on yksi bussi missä päällä olevat valot seuraavat luukun liikettä, siitä voi ehkä ottaa mallia

http://omsi.foorumi.biz/t931-mercede...03-shd-1995-v2

----------


## Joonas Pio

Omsi 2 on nyt julkaistu, hinta 29,99 tai päivitys ensimmäisestä versiosta 19,99.

----------


## Prompter

> Omsi 2 on nyt julkaistu, hinta 29,99 --.


Steamin kautta ostettuna hinta on kuitenkin 31,99 , miksiköhän?

----------


## sm3

Suosittu peli kun aerosoftin sivut ei toimi nyt. Steamin kautta sais heti mutta ilman alennusta, 32 on kuitenkin liikaa jostain mitä pelaa kerran tai kaksi kuussa, niin odottelen ja ostan 20 hintaan kun ruuhka ohi. 

Siinä on vanhukset ja lapset nyt myös mukana.

----------


## sm3

Ei kyllä ollut sen kaiken odottamisen arvoinen. Peli jumittuu parin minuutin ajon jälkeen, eli kaikki pysähtyy mutta äänet kuuluu yhä. Toivottavasti tulee pian jotain korjausta.

----------


## Mikko121

> Ei kyllä ollut sen kaiken odottamisen arvoinen. Peli jumittuu parin minuutin ajon jälkeen, eli kaikki pysähtyy mutta äänet kuuluu yhä. Toivottavasti tulee pian jotain korjausta.


Käykö noin siis aina vai satunnaisesti? Mulla ei oo tollasta ongelmaa ollut. Kyllähän se toki tykkää kaatuilla sillontällön, mutta pääosin toimii ihan ok. Eniten harmittaa kun en oo saanu asennettua sitä O305:sta tuohon.

----------


## sm3

> Käykö noin siis aina vai satunnaisesti? Mulla ei oo tollasta ongelmaa ollut. Kyllähän se toki tykkää kaatuilla sillontällön, mutta pääosin toimii ihan ok. Eniten harmittaa kun en oo saanu asennettua sitä O305:sta tuohon.


Tapahtuu joka ikinen kerta sattumanvaraisissa kohdissa sekä Spandau että Grundorf kartalla. Voi tapahtua ajaessa, liikennevaloissa tai vaikka pysäkillä paikkallaan ollessa noin 3-5min sisällä kartan avaamisesta. Ei mitään selkeää syytä eikä myöskään lokitiedosto tiedä siitä yhtään mitään. Tehoa pitäisi koneessa riittää eli 2,9Ghz tuplaydin 3,5Ghz turbolla. Rajoitettu niin ettei laske alle 2,9:n. Näytönohjaimella 1GB muistia ja sitten 8GB rammia. OMSI päivitetty käyttämään 4Gb rammia. Näytönohjaimen ajurit päivitetty eikä tietokone lämpene erityisesti joten sekään ei selitä sitä.

Mutta koska se tapahtuu aina melko pian alotuksesta niin ihanko siellä tulisi joku muisti täyteen tms.

----------


## Mikko121

> Tapahtuu joka ikinen kerta sattumanvaraisissa kohdissa sekä Spandau että Grundorf kartalla. Voi tapahtua ajaessa, liikennevaloissa tai vaikka pysäkillä paikkallaan ollessa noin 3-5min sisällä kartan avaamisesta. Ei mitään selkeää syytä eikä myöskään lokitiedosto tiedä siitä yhtään mitään. Tehoa pitäisi koneessa riittää eli 2,9Ghz tuplaydin 3,5Ghz turbolla. Rajoitettu niin ettei laske alle 2,9:n. Näytönohjaimella 1GB muistia ja sitten 8GB rammia. OMSI päivitetty käyttämään 4Gb rammia. Näytönohjaimen ajurit päivitetty eikä tietokone lämpene erityisesti joten sekään ei selitä sitä.
> 
> Mutta koska se tapahtuu aina melko pian alotuksesta niin ihanko siellä tulisi joku muisti täyteen tms.


Tuskinpa joo on koneesta kiinni. Tuolla virallisella foorumilla oli joku tiedote näistä ongelmista ja siellä mainittiin juuri siitä että toisilla ei vaan toimi ja toisilla sitten taas suht ongelmitta. Mulla se sentään on toiminu niin hyvin että ehdin löytää jo kasapäin muita ongelmia tuosta. Ne AI-autot ajelee kyllä ihan yhtä holtittomasti kuin ykkös-Omsissakin. Varsinkin kun sillä nivelbussilla on pysäkillä niin järjestään joku toinen bussi ajaa perään tullessaan samalle stopille. Samoin ne AI-bussit järjestää sellasia kokoontumisajoja päätepysäkin tuntumaan aina sillon tällön. Tänäänkin lähti päättäriltä 7-8 bussia peräkkäin kun olin ite tulossa sinne. Kyllähän se pientä viilaamista vaille on tuo peli.

----------


## karvinen

> Tapahtuu joka ikinen kerta sattumanvaraisissa kohdissa sekä Spandau että Grundorf kartalla. Voi tapahtua ajaessa, liikennevaloissa tai vaikka pysäkillä paikkallaan ollessa noin 3-5min sisällä kartan avaamisesta. Ei mitään selkeää syytä eikä myöskään lokitiedosto tiedä siitä yhtään mitään.


Tulikos mielee et ookko kokeillu päivittää/asentaa DirectX mulla ainaki auttoi samaan ongelmaa ku sulla on

----------


## sm3

Ilmoittaa että vastaava tai uudempi versio on jo asennettu. Steam asensi jo DirectX 9:n ja koneessa on DirectX 11 ennestään.

----------


## karvinen

Mä ite asensin saman mikä on jo valmiix asennettuna koneesee ja se taitaa myös löytyä steamistakin kuhan ettii vähä eli steamista löytyy kyllä missä on se omsi 2 kansio nii siä o tälläne kansio _CommonRedist mistä löytyy toimiva DirectX mikä selvitti multa tuon ja toivottavasti myös sulta  :Smile:

----------


## sm3

Ei auttanut tuo. Huomasin kuitenkin että nyt lokitiedostossa on listattu puuttuvia bussin äänitiedostoja, joita ei saa edes steamin tiedostojen eheys tarkistuksella ilmestymään koneelle. Kokeilin sitten lisäosa bussilla ja se toimii paitsi välillä tulee virheilmoitus pelin exestä mikä tulee uudelleen ja uudelleen  kunnes pelin pakko sulkee.

----------


## karvinen

Jopas on outo probleema sulla ja oot tirtysti jo kokeillu asentaan peli uudestaa? mä en oikee muuta osaa sanoo tuohon et outo asia kyllä on!

----------


## sm3

Pari kertaa on uudelleen asennettu ja heti sen jälkeen tarkistettu tiedostojen eheys minkä jälkeen varmuuden vuoksi konekkin uudelleen käynnistetty. Oikeastaan kaikki on kokeiltu, toivottavasti joku tuleva korjauspaketti auttaa ongelmaan. 

Tainnu käydä niin että on liian äkkiä julkaistu, tai sitten on julkaistu joku väärä versio saataville jos kerta beta testauksessa ei mitään ongelmaa löytynyt, ja tuosta oli paljon pitkiäkin videoita ennen julkaisua joissa ajeltiin eri linjoja eikä ongelmia näkynyt. Nyt melko suurella osalla käyttäjistä sitten on eritasoisia ongelmia pelin kanssa, eli joku mennyt vikaan tässä.

----------


## karvinen

No se voi myös olla steamin vika ehkä mut en mee vannoo sitä jne jne... ja ainaha sitä voi kysyä pelin tekijöiltä kysymyksiä pelii liittye jos vaa on kiinnostusta

----------


## sm3

Ongelma ratkesi lataamalla ensimmäinen OMSI 2 bussi lisäosa. Ei jäädy, eikä tule mitään virheilmoituksia tms enää. Vikaa on siis niissä busseissa...

----------


## karvinen

Kiva juttu et sait toimii pelin  :Smile:  mutta mistä löysit sen lisäosan? ihan uteliaisuudesta

----------


## Prompter

En liene ainoa, jolla on ongelmia fps:n kanssa. Rathaus Spandaun metroasemalla grafiikat minimalistisiksi säädettynä bussi pysyy tuskin pomppimatta. Missä ihmeessä voi olla vika? Tehoa koneesta pitäisi löytyä enemmän kuin tarpeeksi... moniydinsuorittimien tuki luvattiin, mutta kun tehtävienhallinnasta katsoin, vain yhden ytimen käyttö oli huipussaan. Ja sitä paitsi näytönohjaimen käyttöaste oli 0 %. 

Todella ärsyttävää  :Mad:

----------


## sm3

OMSI on pelinä niin outo että joidenkin asetusten nostaminen saattaa auttaa asiaan. En tosin osaa sen tarkemmim ohjeistaa...

Mutta tekijät ovat luultavasti yrittäneet luoda jotain mihin heidän taitonsa eivät kunnolla olekkaan riittäneet ja tulos on tässä.

----------


## sm3

Mahtaako muilla peli jäätyä aina noin sekunniksi juuri ennen kuin bussi pysähtyy. On tosi harmillinen ongelma kun koittaa jarruttaa pehmeästi ja peli jäätyy juuri kun aikoo keventää jarrutusta sekunttia ennen pysähdystä. Jäätymisen takia tuo ei onnistu kunnolla.

----------


## Karosa

Ratkaisu on hyvin yksinkertainen; 
pelaa ykköstä, älä kakkosta.  :Wink:

----------


## sm3

Volvo 9900 Beta tullut näköjään:

http://aussiex.org/forum/index.php?/...lvo-9900-beta/

Karosa, joo pitänee tyytyä siihen ykkösversioon.

----------


## Elias

Tietääkö Karosa, että vieläkö on Volvo 9900sta tulossa Pusatec- ja Mobitec-versiot? Ja voisitko laittaa niitä suomalaisia värityksiä jakoon?

----------


## Karosa

> Tietääkö Karosa, että vieläkö on Volvo 9900sta tulossa Pusatec- ja Mobitec-versiot? Ja voisitko laittaa niitä suomalaisia värityksiä jakoon?


En tiedä, epäilen että ei ole tulossa Pusateciä, Mobitec-kilpilaitehan siitä löytyy jo.. Katsotaan jos jossain vaiheessa laitan värityksiä ilmoille.

----------


## sm3

Harmi...

Bussi on muuten todella hyvä. Paras tähän mennessä uskoisin jopa, ja ottaen huomioon että tuo on vasta beta kun moni "valmis" bussikin on tuota paljon huonompi.

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Volvo 9900 Beta:n tekstuureja tonkiessa saa ymmärryksen että Pusatec muka tulisi. Ja minulle kelpaa se pieni harmaa maksulaitekkin.

----------


## Karosa

> tekstuureja tonkiessa saa ymmärryksen että Pusatec muka tulisi.


Sitä kyllä kokeilimme, mutta ei kiinnostanut tehdä loppuun.

----------


## sm3

Oliko tuohon 9900 vielä tulossa päivitystä kun on beta statuksella?

----------


## MrSimsFani

> Oliko tuohon 9900 vielä tulossa päivitystä kun on beta statuksella?


Toivottavasti tulee. PS:Ensimmäinen viestini  :Smile:

----------


## Karosa

> Oliko tuohon 9900 vielä tulossa päivitystä kun on beta statuksella?


Katsotaan mitä tulevaisuus tuo tullessaan, ehkä jopa pikkuveljen.

----------


## scaniaboy

Maksaako tämä peli

----------


## sm3

Kyllähän se maksaa.

Peli on kohtalaisen kallis ja siihen nähden varsin epäluotettava, ei ole ehkä ihan kenen tahansa hermoille sopiva peli kun se oikeastaan elää ihan omaa elämäänsä ja mulla viikko sitten se oli hukannut sen tärkeimmän asian eli sen Omsi.exe tiedoston. Voi jumiutua miten sattuu ja milloin vain. En suosittele oikeastaan, mutta oma on valintasi. Suositan että tutustut ihan ensinnä siihen että millanne peli on kyseessä kun et edes tiedä maksaako se.

Vaatii myös jonkin verran tietokoneen käyttötaitoa eli pelkkä yleinen pelaamisen osaaminen ei ihan riitä.

----------


## MrSimsFani

Mulla toimii kuin unelma. Mites 9900 edistyy?

----------


## bernemi

9900 on julkaistu jo aikoja sitten. Mutta aiheeseen. Nyt vuonna 2015 haluaisin tietää mitä Suomalaisia projekteja on tekeillä tai tehty. Ne kaikki Helsinki-projektit ja niiden latauslinkit on poistettu niiden latauspalveluista, joten ajattelin kysyä nyt ajankohtaisia tietoja. Alle sadasosa tämän ketjun latauslinkeistä toimii. Miksi? En näiltä sivuilta löytänyt mitään selitystä joka koskee niiden linkkien poistamista käytöstä. Esim. ne Helsinki-kartat olivat Rapidshare-palvelussa joka lopettaa toimintansa lähiaikoina. Kuten viesteissä luki ja kuvissa on esitetty moni on tehnyt ison työn näiden Suomi-projektien eteen ja nyt ne on poistettu. Myöskään ne väritykset mitä oli tehty on poistettu on poissa. Ainakin minä haluaisin nauttia muiden työpanoksesta vaikka se olisi kuinka vanhaa. Jos joku haluaa, niin on ystävällinen ja vastaa kysymykseeni. Itse olen katsonut tehdä tarpeelliseksi tehdä Helsingin linjakilvet Omsiin. Ne löytyvät osoitteesta:http://www.mediafire.com/download/nh.../hslkilvet.zip T.Bernemi PS. Nauttikaa kilvistä ja Omsista.

----------


## sm3

Toisaalta 9900 jäi ikuisesti beta vaiheeseen... Toivoisin että se tehtäisiin loppuun ennen kuin tulee uutta.

----------


## Karosa

> Toisaalta 9900 jäi ikuisesti beta vaiheeseen... Toivoisin että se tehtäisiin loppuun ennen kuin tulee uutta.


Sitä ei enää jatketa, syystä että kummallakaan osapuolella, "Toastmeister"illä eikä minulla ole aikaa eikä intoa enää tuota projektia kohtaan.

Myös aloittamamme Volvo 8900 sekä 8900LE näillänäkymin kuopataan.

----------


## zige94

Koko Omsihan on käytännössä kuollut tai ainakin huomattavasti hiljentynyt siitä mitä se oli aikoinaan.

----------


## sm3

Ei se kyllä kuollut ja kuopattu ole. Juuri tuli uusi päivityskin joka teki pelistä paljon paljon aiempaa vakaamman. Kaupalisia lisäosia tehdään kokoajan uusia, ilmaisia tulee paljon korkealaatuisia. Suomi sisältöä, modeja ja maalauksia. Mutta toisella foorumilla..

----------


## zige94

> Ei se kyllä kuollut ja kuopattu ole. Juuri tuli uusi päivityskin joka teki pelistä paljon paljon aiempaa vakaamman. Kaupalisia lisäosia tehdään kokoajan uusia, ilmaisia tulee paljon korkealaatuisia. Suomi sisältöä, modeja ja maalauksia. Mutta toisella foorumilla..


Eipä ole kyllä mun silmiin osunut. Joo päivitys tuli tuossa joskus taannoin, arvaa tipahdinko melkein tuolilta kun kattelin et monien muiden päivityksien joukossa oli Omsin 30 megan päivitys. Yhtä epävaakata silti ja en mä kyllä millään foorumeilla ole mitenkään huomattavia määriä laadukkaita ilmaisia tai kaupallisia lisäosia nähny.

----------


## Mikko121

> Eipä ole kyllä mun silmiin osunut. Joo päivitys tuli tuossa joskus taannoin, arvaa tipahdinko melkein tuolilta kun kattelin et monien muiden päivityksien joukossa oli Omsin 30 megan päivitys. Yhtä epävaakata silti ja en mä kyllä millään foorumeilla ole mitenkään huomattavia määriä laadukkaita ilmaisia tai kaupallisia lisäosia nähny.


Tjaa kyllä se mulla ainakin on ihan vakaa ja toimiva nyt ollut.. Ei enää oo niitä jatkuvia kaatuiluita. Oisko sulla vehkeissä vika vai käyttäjässä? Ja siitä nyt voi olla montaa mieltä mikä on laadukasta. Osa on osa ei.

----------


## zige94

> Tjaa kyllä se mulla ainakin on ihan vakaa ja toimiva nyt ollut.. Ei enää oo niitä jatkuvia kaatuiluita. Oisko sulla vehkeissä vika vai käyttäjässä? Ja siitä nyt voi olla montaa mieltä mikä on laadukasta. Osa on osa ei.


GTX 780M 3GB, i7-4700HQ hashwell, 16gb ram ja Omsi2 500GB SSD:llä joten eipä vehkeissä kyllä vikaa ole, alapään vehkeetkin toimivat hyvin jos niistä oli kyse. Epävakaalla tarkotinkin monia mappeja, joista Omsi valittaa ties mistä mitäkin. Ikinä ei ole tyytyväinen. Omsi on omassa luokassaan ykkönen, mutta silti kehitys laahaa jäljessä ja kyllä mm. mappien ja bussien tekijöiden aktiivisuus on laskenut huomattavasti ensimmäisestä Omsista ja ns. hype hävinnyt.

----------


## sm3

Jos kartta ei toimi on vika kartassa ei pelissä. Musta omsi ei ole mikään hypetettävä peli, musta se on enemmänkin alusta hypetettäville asioille kuten hyville busseille tai kartoille.

Alku hype menee tietty aina ohi ajan kuluessa ja osa unohtaa pelin. Jäljelle jäävät ne joita se oikeasti kiinnostaa. 

Karttoja ja bussejakin tulee vähemmän nyt kun alku innostus ohi. Mäkin tein niitä karttoja kovin kun intoa oli alussa kun oli kovasti suunnitellut niitä jo ennen pelin julkaisua ja kun se julkaistiin niin pääsi vihdoin sen kaiken innon ja energian käyttämään. Sitten kun olin tehnyt mitä halusin niin into lopahti...

Omsia kehittää enää vain yksi henkilö, ei hän ihmeisiin pysty.

----------


## bernemi

> Scaniakori viimeistelee sitä minun Helsinki- Porvoo karttaani jonka tein joskus. Tulee varmaan pian saataville.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:24 ----------
> 
> Tässä kuvia kakkos projektistani:
> 
> http://i46.tinypic.com/20fe1za.jpg
> http://i48.tinypic.com/1oxheg.jpg
> http://i50.tinypic.com/2rz5od4.jpg
> http://i48.tinypic.com/2rqglqb.jpg


Eli milloin? Nämä kaikki Suomi-jututhan on poistettu, niin jos joku joka tietää/ jolla on voisi laittaa nämä kaikkien nautittavaksi. Olen muuten selannut koko tämän aiheen läpi enkä ole löytänyt selitystä sille, miksi nämä on poistettu. Koska suurin osa niistä oli suljetussa Rapidshare-palvelussa, niin ne eivät ole käytettävissä. Kiitos jo etukäteen t. bernemi

----------


## sm3

Projektit kuollut ja kuopattu. Piste. Pahoittelut, mutta ei ole intoa eikä aikaa. Kaikki kopiot kartoista on ikuisiksi ajoiksi menetetty.

Lainaamasi viesti on lähes kolme vuotta vanha. Ei tullut sitten mieleen varmaan että kun ei siinä ajassa ole mitään tullut niin ei luultavasti tulekkaan. Mitään et saavuta nostamalla esille vuosia vanhoja viestejä. 

Omsin pääkansiosta löydät editorin käyttöohjeen  :Wink:  Ei muuta kun projektia alulle.

----------


## sm3

Niin joo, ja syy miksi poistettu. En tiedä miksi latauspalvelu ne poisti jo varmaan monta vuotta sitten. Joku aikaraja tai sitten ei tarpeeksi latauksia tms. Olen toki suunnitellut yhä jotain karttoja mutta pitäis opetella omsi 2 editori ja vaikka mitä. Enkä osaa tehdä niin laadukasta jälkeä mitä haluaisin tehdä, sekin yksi syy motivaation menetykseen. Kaikki mun tiet on samanlevyisiä jne, kun ei sopivia paloja ja risteyksiä löydy jotta voisi jäljitellä oikeaa. Varmaan monelle kelpaisi silti, mutta itselleni ei kelpaa. 

Olinkin jo unohtanut kokonaan ton mun Helsinki - Turku moottoritie kartan alun mitä näkyy lainauksen kuvissa. Suuntanuoletkin eri tasossa toisiinsa nähden  :Laughing: 

Ehkä joku päivä taas... (Mutta tämä ei ole lupaus mistään)

_

Edit, Ei näköjään yhdistänyt viestejä..._

----------


## bernemi

> Niin joo, ja syy miksi poistettu. En tiedä miksi latauspalvelu ne poisti jo varmaan monta vuotta sitten. Joku aikaraja tai sitten ei tarpeeksi latauksia tms. Olen toki suunnitellut yhä jotain karttoja mutta pitäis opetella omsi 2 editori ja vaikka mitä. Enkä osaa tehdä niin laadukasta jälkeä mitä haluaisin tehdä, sekin yksi syy motivaation menetykseen. Kaikki mun tiet on samanlevyisiä jne, kun ei sopivia paloja ja risteyksiä löydy jotta voisi jäljitellä oikeaa. Varmaan monelle kelpaisi silti, mutta itselleni ei kelpaa. 
> 
> Olinkin jo unohtanut kokonaan ton mun Helsinki - Turku moottoritie kartan alun mitä näkyy lainauksen kuvissa. Suuntanuoletkin eri tasossa toisiinsa nähden 
> 
> Ehkä joku päivä taas... (Mutta tämä ei ole lupaus mistään)
> 
> _
> 
> Edit, Ei näköjään yhdistänyt viestejä..._


Kyllä kolme vuotta vanhat kartat voivat olla ihan yhtä hyviä kuin upouudetkin. :Wink:  Ei minua ainakaan haittaa jos jotkut nuolet ovat eri tasossa ja kaikki tiet saman levyisiä. Minulle ainakin tärkeintä on ihan ajamisen ilo eikä pilkunviilaus. :Very Happy:  Minun puolestani jokainen kartta on tekijänsä näköinen eikä sille voi mitään. Harmi, että sitä karttaa ei löydy. No tulipahan asia selväksi ainakin minulla. Jos ei kerran karttaa ole enä olemassa, niin sille ei voi mitään. t. bernemi

----------


## karhuherra baddington

miten saisi carrus city l-bussin omsiin?

----------


## karvinen

> miten saisi carrus city l-bussin omsiin?


Et oikein mitenkään vielä voi saada koska tuota ei ole vielä julkaistu omsiin että kärsivällisesti odotat siihen asti et julkaistaan kuten kaikki muutkin odottaa  :Smile:

----------


## karhuherra baddington

> miten saisi carrus city l-bussin omsiin?


myöskin volvo 8700le-bussin haluaisin.

scalakin kiinnostaisi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:38 ----------




> Et oikein mitenkään vielä voi saada koska tuota ei ole vielä julkaistu omsiin että kärsivällisesti odotat siihen asti et julkaistaan kuten kaikki muutkin odottaa


selvä. odotan. milloinhan sen viimeistään saa.

siis omsi kakkoseen.

----------


## zige94

> selvä. odotan. milloinhan sen viimeistään saa.
> 
> siis omsi kakkoseen.


Varmaan aikasintaan sitten kun on valmis ja viimeistään silloin kun on julkaistu.

----------


## karvinen

> Varmaan aikasintaan sitten kun on valmis ja viimeistään silloin kun on julkaistu.


Komppaan tätä ja siihen menee oma aikansa mitää muuta ei voi kukaan muu tietää paitsi ite tekijät et ei muuta kuin kärsivällistä odottelua siihen asti

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Varmaan aikasintaan sitten kun on valmis ja viimeistään silloin kun on julkaistu.


Niin, joskus vuonna 2025.

----------


## karvinen

Tässä olisi videon pätkä tuosta Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L minkä löysin youtubesta 




PS: kysykää lisää videon kuvaajalta (Ratti) tästä jos tulee kysyttävää

----------


## karhuherra baddington

> Se voi olla. Tiedättekö mitään hyviä karttoja, jotka ovat kevyitä? Gründorf alkaa käydä vähän tylsäksi


Grundorf on minullekkin tylsä, löytyisikö suomalaiskarttaa?

----------


## bernemi

Kannattaa etsiä karttoja ja busseja esim. suomalaiselta ets-omsi.net foorumilta. 
Mielestäni hyviä karttoja ovat mm. Ebstein, Sittingen, Haapakoski sekä Tuikkala.

----------


## karhuherra baddington

miten tehdään karttapaketteja omsiin?

aion siis tehdä carrus city l-busseille oman kartan.

miten dds-tiedostot tehdään?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:27 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:35 ----------




> Hei mikä tiedosto pitää olla jolla saa aikataulut näkyviin.Liite 1482
> 
> Mulla on muutamissa kartoissa kuvassa näkyvä ongelma. Linja numero on mutta Tourin kohdalle ei tule mitään numeroa?


minulla tulee vain ykkössuunta (1).




> Joko sulla on joku tiedosto asennettu väärään paikkaan, aikataulu filu puuttuu kokonaan tai linja ei liikennöi siihen aikaan.


omsin linjat ei taukoa koskaan... ainakaan omien tietojeni mukaan.

----------


## karhuherra baddington

> Pahoittelut turhasta odottelusta, minulla ei ole koko Solarista, edes omassa OMSIssani, oliskohan jollain muulla, saa luvan siihen että saa ladata sen tähän ketjuun.


steam tilillä linjuri on steamedition omsikakkosessa kaikki Solarikset 10-18. (omalla tililläni siis.)

----------


## karhuherra baddington

Haittaohjelmat haittaa omsi 2 karttojen toimintaa! :Mad:

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Haittaohjelmat haittaa omsi 2 karttojen toimintaa!


Minkäslaiset haittaohjelmat?

----------


## karhuherra baddington

> Minkäslaiset haittaohjelmat?


virus asensi turhia tiedostoja ja esti omsi 2 karttojen toiminnan. editorissa kyllä toimii...

----------


## karhuherra baddington

tulossa: Hsl värit man nl 202 ja ng272 busseihin.
värit:
nl202:
Hsl
Nobina
Vantaan liikenne
Espoon auto
Concordia
ng272:
Westendin linja
myös oman suunnitelmayhtiöni Apibusin värit löytyy molemmista malleista...

----------


## karhuherra baddington

tarvitsen jonkun kehittämään man nlng-väripaketin käyttökuntoon. itse en osaa.

linkki (kehityshalukkaille) http://www.mediafire.com/download/70...+hsl+nl202.zip

lähettäkää tuotos jlf:fään. julkaisen uuden ketjun ja sen mukana julkaisen parhaan mallin.

----------


## sm3

Epäilen vahvasti että ei kannata uusia ketjuja perustella omsille. Tämä foorumi kun käsittelee ihan oikeita busseja ja yhtiöitä, ei paperibussi tai omsi busseja tai fiktiivisiä yhtiöitä. Taitaa tämäkin ketju saada olla täällä vain niin kauan kun omsi keskustelu pysyy tässä ketjussa.

----------


## sm3

Huomasin että olet ladannut koko bussin uudelleen jonnekkin. Onko sinulla tekijän luvat siihen?

----------


## karhuherra baddington

> Huomasin että olet ladannut koko bussin uudelleen jonnekkin. Onko sinulla tekijän luvat siihen?


jos tarkoitat hsl-pakettia, tein viimeisimmän paketin itse.
kakkos-, kolmos- ja nelospaketit tulee myös

----------


## sm3

Paketissasi on koko linja-auto ja siellä on jotain hsl tiedostoja sisällä texture kansiossa. Sinulla tuskin on lupaa levittää sitä linja-autoa?

----------


## karhuherra baddington

> Paketissasi on koko linja-auto ja siellä on jotain hsl tiedostoja sisällä texture kansiossa. Sinulla tuskin on lupaa levittää sitä linja-autoa?





> Huomasin että olet ladannut koko bussin uudelleen jonnekkin. Onko sinulla tekijän luvat siihen?


man nl ng on kakkosomsissa oletuksena. siis perusbussi. jos steam edition on eri mallinen kuin perus omsi 2, malli toimii vain steamissä.

----------


## sm3

No, pelin mukana tulevaa sisältöä ei ainakaan saa jakaa mihinkään. Siihen kun omistavat pelintekijät oikeuden, käytännössä jaat osaa maksullisesta pelistä ilmaiseksi. OMSI 2 on vain Steamissa, koteloversiokin sisältää vain Steamin asennusohjelman ja OMSI 2 lisenssikoodin millä se aktivoidaan Steamiin.

Haluat että joku muokkaa tekemäsi värit omsissa toimiviksi. En löydä tosta mitään semmosia värityksiä joita pitäisi muuttaa, en yhtään tiedä mitä tahdot.

Ja nohiin viruksiin mistä olet aiemmin tässä puhellut. En usko, että ketään hyödyttää tehdä virusta jonka tehtävänä on rikkoa omsi karttoa. Etköhän ole itse se virus kun varmaan innolla muokkailet kaikkea?

----------


## karhuherra baddington

> No, pelin mukana tulevaa sisältöä ei ainakaan saa jakaa mihinkään. Siihen kun omistavat pelintekijät oikeuden, käytännössä jaat osaa maksullisesta pelistä ilmaiseksi. OMSI 2 on vain Steamissa, koteloversiokin sisältää vain Steamin asennusohjelman ja OMSI 2 lisenssikoodin millä se aktivoidaan Steamiin.
> 
> Haluat että joku muokkaa tekemäsi värit omsissa toimiviksi. En löydä tosta mitään semmosia värityksiä joita pitäisi muuttaa, en yhtään tiedä mitä tahdot.
> 
> Ja nohiin viruksiin mistä olet aiemmin tässä puhellut. En usko, että ketään hyödyttää tehdä virusta jonka tehtävänä on rikkoa omsi karttoa. Etköhän ole itse se virus kun varmaan innolla muokkailet kaikkea?


osaan nyt itse, eikä pakettiin ole koodattu viruksia. :Mad:  :Smile: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 08:34 ----------

voin poistaa muut tiedostot... paitsi texturesit.

----------


## karhuherra baddington

väripaketteja tulee myös paketistoina, joissa useita paketteja.

----------


## karhuherra baddington

olisiko mahdollista ottaa raitiovaunu projektiksi. esim. tallinnan kt4 -vaunut ja Helsingin nrv-vaunut olisi hyviä omsiin.

----------


## sm3

Omsiin on mahdollista tehdä raitiovaunuja, niitä voi myös jopa ajaa vissiin. Joitain raitiovaunuja on ilmeisesti ladattavissa mutta en tiedä mistä. Uudelleen maalaamalla niistä voisi saada helsinkimäisiä.

----------


## karhuherra baddington

> Omsiin on mahdollista tehdä raitiovaunuja, niitä voi myös jopa ajaa vissiin. Joitain raitiovaunuja on ilmeisesti ladattavissa mutta en tiedä mistä. Uudelleen maalaamalla niistä voisi saada helsinkimäisiä.


miten niitä tehdään?

----------


## sm3

Blenderillä tehdään 3d malli. Ohjeita löytyy netistä ja youtubesta kuulemma löytyy ohjevideoita. Sitten omsiin sen saadaksesi on sun ohjelmoitava kaikki toiminnot siihen omsin omalla ohjelmointikielellä.

----------


## karhuherra baddington

NL 202-värityspaketin ilmestymistä odotellessa...
kuvia:

_tältä näyttää omat värini._

_cbf:än värit näyttää paketissani tältä._

sisältä bussit on hvl-bussin näköisiä.

_ohjaamo on normaali._


_hsl:län värit tässä._
muistakaa siirtää paketti tekstuureihin.

----------


## karhuherra baddington

huomenna julkaistaan.


---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 08:16 ----------


teinpä paintilla tällaisen kuvan. bussi on omsista, taustan tein itse.

----------


## karhuherra baddington

tässä yö-versio.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 09:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 09:08 ----------

*ohjeet:* 
ladatkaa paketti ja purkakaa se polkuun C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\OMSI 2\Vehicles\MAN_NL_NG\Texture\Werbung_EN92.
sitten käynnistäkää omsi ja paketin pitäisi toimia. bussit on pääsääntöisesti hvl-sisustuksellisia, mutta kakkospaketissa tulee osassa busseista erilaiset penkit.
ohjaamo on normaali kaikissa busseissa.
*kuvia:* 





*lataa:* 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/kc...sl+nl202+1.zip
toivottavasti toimii. :Smile:

----------


## karhuherra baddington

paketit 2-5 on jo tehtaalla.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 08:51 ----------

kuudes paketti sisältää uudistettuja sisäosia tuttuihin väreihin.

----------


## karhuherra baddington

projektitilaus: 8700-korkealattiabussi nobina-väreissä.

----------


## karvinen

> projektitilaus: 8700-korkealattiabussi nobina-väreissä.


Tuota voit saada odotella aikas kauan et joku tekee tuon bussin ellet itse ala koittamaan 3D blenderin käyttämistä.

----------


## sm3

Ei kukaan tee mitään siksi että Sinä haluat. Juttuja omsiin tekevä väki tekee sitä kiinnostuksesta asiaan ja tekevät juuri niitä mitkä heitä itseään kiinnostavat. Oman edun ajaminen ja itsekkyys toki ovat suomalaisen kulttuurin kulmakivi ja ylpeys mutta rajansa kaikella. Tee itse jos jotain haluat äläkä pyydä ketään tekemään varsinkaan noin tökerösti, asioita voi tiedustella ihan asiallisesti ja ehkä sillon oisit saanut paremman vastauksen kun nyt sait. Ei muutakun uutta yritystä.

----------


## karhuherra baddington

> projektitilaus: 8700-korkealattiabussi nobina-väreissä.


uusi yritys: olisiko mahdollista ottaa projektiksi volvo 8700-korkealattiakaupunkilinja-auto concordian väreissä. :Smile:

----------


## sm3

Volvo 8700LE bussia tiedän olevan tulossa. Se vaan kestää vielä mutta voin jos muistan niin ilmotella siitä kun tulee saataville. Veikkaan että ei valmistu ihan vielä lähiaikoina mutta 1-2 vuoden sisällä varmaan.

----------


## karhuherra baddington

onko siitä jo kuvia?

----------


## sm3

Kuvia tulee kyllä joskus mahdollisesti mikäli tekijä haluaa niitä tänne laittaa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:26 ----------

Tai sitten joku muu laittaa tekijän luvalla. Täällä varmaan muitakin kiinnostuneita?

----------


## karvinen

Tälläistä siis on tekeillä mutta menee kuitenki oma aikansa et on valmis eteenpäin jaettavaksi ja toivon että odotellaan kiltisti  :Very Happy: 





(PS. Ei ole omaa tuotantoa.)

----------


## karhuherra baddington

8700-teli hsl- ja jokeriväreissä(editoidut kuvat):


nämä teen kun bussi tulee saataville.

----------


## karhuherra baddington

olen ottanut projektiksi fiktiivisen korin linebus 10. pahasti alamäessä, eivät taidot riitä.
editoituja kuvia bussista:


bussiin tulee vantronit.

----------


## karhuherra baddington

jeparit loysivät meidät! apua!
no, no, vitsi vain, osuva koska ollaan sivulla 112, ja 112 on poliisin puhelin-numero.

linebus keskeytyi. 8700-korkealattiabussi korvasi.

----------


## karhuherra baddington

autoon tulee mitronit. nobina-logot tulee bussiin. myös apibus-värit saatavilla. :Smile:

----------


## sm3

Puhutko tuosta tulevasta 8700 LE:sta. Veikkaan että voi kestää vielä tovin joten älä liikoja suunnittele.

----------


## zige94

> 112 on poliisin puhelin-numero.


112 on kylläkin yleinen hätänumero, ei Poliisin puhennumero (huom. ilman väliviivaa).

----------


## karhuherra baddington

> Puhutko tuosta tulevasta 8700 LE:sta. Veikkaan että voi kestää vielä tovin joten älä liikoja suunnittele.


otin itse projektiksi 8700-korkealattiabussin. en puhu etumatalasta.



kolme projektia käynnissä:
korkea

normaali

teli

----------


## karhuherra baddington

uusi kartta tulossa.

----------


## karhuherra baddington

lakkoilua...

----------


## karhuherra baddington

http://www.mediafire.com/view/3m8tst...3&#91;/ATTACH]

----------


## karhuherra baddington

85-linjan bussi ei edisty... ei taitoa tehdä sitä. mappi tulee kyllä.

----------


## 339-DF

Onko joku erityinen syy siihen, että kaikki nämä lukuisat kuvat ovat sysimustia ja kohde tuskin lainkaan havaittavissa?

----------


## karhuherra baddington

sattumalta on usein alkanut yöstä. en tajunnut muuttaa kellonaikaa.

PS. itse havaitsen bussit hyvin.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> PS. itse havaitsen bussit hyvin.


Mutta kun ongelmana on, että me muut emme havaitse. Viitsisitkö ottaa kuvia vain päiväasetuksilla?

----------


## karhuherra baddington

seuraavat kuvat otetaan päivällä. ongelmana hsl-väreissä on se että näkyy päivällä hyvällä säällä kromattuna.

----------


## sm3

Eli sulla oli jotain piiloteltavaa ja syy vain yökyviin, vaikka juuri väitit yökuvien olevan vahinko.

----------


## karhuherra baddington

> Eli sulla oli jotain piiloteltavaa ja syy vain yökyviin, vaikka juuri väitit yökuvien olevan vahinko.


hooveeällää voin ottaa päivällä, samoin beigeä, al-beigeä ja test-bussia, mutta omatekemät värit ei toimi päivällä.

omsin päivitys ei toimi. raportti:http://www.mediafire.com/download/x9...af8eb/omsi.odp

----------


## K113

> ...omatekemät värit ei toimi päivällä.


Ohjeita löytyy netistä, esim. http://www.interslice.org.uk/things/...aint_Guide.pdf
Kun teet noiden ohjeiden mukaan, itse tekemiesi väritysten pitäisi toimia myös päivällä.

(Jos tarvittava Repaint Tool puuttuu, sen saat ladattua tuolta: http://www.omnibussimulator.de/forum...threadID=21354)

----------


## sm3

Omsiin ei ole julkaistu päivityksiä varmaan vuoteen kohta. Sulta puuttuu niistä sun tekstuureista jotain, koitas vielä tutkia asiaa.

----------


## karhuherra baddington

> Ohjeita löytyy netistä, esim. http://www.interslice.org.uk/things/...aint_Guide.pdf
> Kun teet noiden ohjeiden mukaan, itse tekemiesi väritysten pitäisi toimia myös päivällä.
> 
> (Jos tarvittava Repaint Tool puuttuu, sen saat ladattua tuolta: http://www.omnibussimulator.de/forum...threadID=21354)


ne näkyy metallisina halutuissa väreissä yöllä, päivällä metallisina.




> Omsiin ei ole julkaistu päivityksiä varmaan vuoteen kohta. Sulta puuttuu niistä sun tekstuureista jotain, koitas vielä tutkia asiaa.


ei kun omsin lataus steamiin oikkuilee.

----------


## sm3

Ei omsia ladata steamiin. Se on jo siellä. Se ladataan steamista omalle koneelle.  Jos sä omsia käytät yms. niin eikös se sulla sillon ole koneella jo.

----------


## karhuherra baddington

> Ei omsia ladata steamiin. Se on jo siellä. Se ladataan steamista omalle koneelle. Jos sä omsia käytät yms. niin eikös se sulla sillon ole koneella jo.


on, mutta ongelmien takia poistan ja lataan uudelleen sitä toista kertaa.

----------


## karhuherra baddington

ikarus e94-uudistettu tulossa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:30 ----------

eli siis pääkaupunkiseudulta olisi tarkoitus helsinki-grundorfiin 20 linjaa tehdä.
olisiko ideoita ai-liikenteeseen, tai busseihin kartan mukaan.

linjaa 4 ajetaan gt6m-raitiovaunulla sekä 105na-konstaleilla.
pasilaan tulee pikajuna, sekä veeärräksi maalattu A3.
bussiliikenteeseen tulee lions city-mallit, sekä Solaris Urbinot. 
AI-liikenteeseen API-Citroen, API-MAN rekka ja AI-bussi.
RUHLEBEN-asema on Hakaniemi Metro-juna-asema.

pysäkinnimet suomenkielisiä ja pk-seutulaisia.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:19 ----------

Steam ei käynnisty. tietokone muka offline-tilassa. tietolähteeni väittää, että Onlinessa, mutta en usko.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## sm3

Koitas saada nyt se omsi toimimaan ensin ennen kuin aloitat mitään projekteja. Ikävä sanoa mutta teet itsestäsi vain vitsin nykymenolla.

----------


## karhuherra baddington

nyt toimii, tosin uudelleenkäynnistys tai sammuttaminen palauttaa perustilaan.

----------


## karhuherra baddington

> nyt toimii, tosin uudelleenkäynnistys tai sammuttaminen palauttaa perustilaan.


siis lataustilaan

----------


## sm3

Tukea Steam tai OMSI ongelmiin saat Steamin tuesta tai täältä OMSI:in viralliselta foorumilta: http://www.omnibussimulator.de/forum/

----------


## karhuherra baddington

> Great Grundorf 
> 
> http://3dtranstudio.net/omsi/gg1.php
> 
> Sitten tulossa myös upeaakin upeampi Great Grundorf 2, tänä talvena... http://3dtranstudio.net/omsi/gg2.php


myös perus-grundorfin seuraaja Grundorf 2 tulossa.

----------


## tlajunen

> myös perus-grundorfin seuraaja Grundorf 2 tulossa.


Vaikka en väitä ymmärtäväni OMSI-asioista paljoakaan (mutta peleistä jonkin verran), niin ainakin linkin perusteella Grundorf 2 ei ole mitenkään tulossa, vaan tullut jo yli kaksi vuotta sitten.

----------


## sm3

Lähde?

Jotenkin en nyt oikeen osaa sanoa mitään enää tähän ketjuun. Oikeen jaksa kiinnostaa enää, sivutit K113:sta hyvän ohjeen melkeen kokonaan tai ainakaan et korjannut värejäsi niiden mukaan? Veikkaan ettei kukaan muukaan enää jaksa sulle vastata kun minäkin sen aion nyt lopettaa. En tiedä kenelle tässä ketjussa kirjoitat muutenkaan. Kovin moni ei taida olla kiinnostunut projekteista jotka eivät ole totta tai värityksistä joita ei ole tehty kunnolla. En halua kiusata, mutta jotenkin en nyt luottaa teikäläiseen ton antamasi nimen osalta myöskään.

----------


## karhuherra baddington

> Vaikka en väitä ymmärtäväni OMSI-asioista paljoakaan (mutta peleistä jonkin verran), niin ainakin linkin perusteella Grundorf 2 ei ole mitenkään tulossa, vaan tullut jo yli kaksi vuotta sitten.


great grundorf 2 ja grundorf 2 ovat eri asiat.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:52 ----------




> ...tai ainakaan et korjannut värejäsi niiden mukaan?


no kun en osaa kovin hyvin englantia. repaint toolin latasin, mutta siihen se sitten jo melkein tyssäsikin. yritin kyllä...

----------


## sm3

Jos sulla on ongelmia jonkun sulle antaman ohjeen kanssa, sano se äläkä spammi kaikkea muuta. Sulla on yli 300 tuntia omsia pelattuna steam profiilisi perusteella. Kuin sulla voi olla niin paljon ongelmia sen kanssa silti? 

Olet puhellut api busseistasi eli mielikuvitus yhtiöstäsi siellä ja täällä tällä foorumilla, kai ymmärrät ettei tässä foorumissa ole muuta omsia kun tämä ketju, tai paperibusseja muutakun siihen liittyvät kaksi ketjua. Olit myös galleriaan koittanut profiilisi perusteella ladata jotain paintilla tehtyä linjakilpikuvaa. Oletko tietoinen siitä että tämä foorumi ei ole omsi tai paperibussi foorumi? Voin sua auttaa vaikken tiedä onko se hyvä ajatus ja kertoa sinulle eräästä suomalaisesta isosta asiaan liittyvästä foorumista YV:nä jos haluat, muista vaan että sielläkään ei saa spammia epämääräsiä. Veikkaan että juttusi sopivat paremmin sinne kuin tänne, ottamatta kantaa muuhun. Siellä saat myös apua ongelmiisi paremmin.

Kaikenkaikkiaan periaatteessa tarkotukseni on auttaa, mutta rajansa kaikella. Voin sua viimesen kerran auttaa ja linkata sulle yllä mainitsemani foorumin.

----------


## karhuherra baddington

Löysin omnibussimulator.de:n foorumilta citea-projektin.
tein suunnitelmat parista repaintista...
toinen tässä:

----------


## karhuherra baddington

takaata:


tuli suunniteltua repaintti 3.

----------


## karhuherra baddington

miten liikennevaloja kytketään käyttöön omsieditorissa?

----------


## karhuherra baddington

> 85-linjan bussi ei edisty... ei taitoa tehdä sitä. mappi tulee kyllä.


8700 jatkuu taas. Bussi edistyy, kunnollinen ohje löytynyt.

----------


## Wille70

Tervehdys,

Olen jo pitkään rustannut Helsinki 1978 -karttaa Omsille. Tästä oli ketju ets-omsi-net -foorumissa, joka onkin yhtäkkiä kadonnut.  :Icon Frown: 
Tässä on linkki uusimpaan videoon: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OC6dXqRSrlU&t=30s

Valmista piti olla jo aiemmin, mutta kun olin yhteydessä O305:n tekijään Rolf Westphaleniin, jotta saisin luvan noihin muutoksiin, Rolf pyysi tiettyjä muutoksia
ideaani ja kesti vähän toteuttaa ja testata ne. Samalla tuli pari pientä lisäjuttuakin tehdyksi

Nyt kuitenkin alkaa olla valmista ja itse asiassa kaipaisin muutamaa beta-testaajaa. Halukkaat voivat ilmoittautua privalla.  :Smile: 


t. Wille70

----------


## karhuherra baddington

> Halukkaat voivat ilmoittautua privalla.


Itse olisin halukas... :Smile:

----------


## NBGF

Hei!

Onko sm3-käyttäjällä tai mahdollisesti jollakin muulla käyttäjällä tallessa vielä Helsinki-Porvoo-kartta OMSIin?
Olen kiinnostunut kyseisestä kartasta.

----------


## sm3

Sm3 käyttäjällä ei ole ja muut eivät saa sitä levittää, enkä usko että muilla edes on. 2011-2012 olen sen tehnyt, eikö ois aika jo unohtaa se  :Laughing:  Saanko kysyä että mistä kuulit tuosta kartasta?

Omasta puolestani toivon ettei kukaan tee tänne tunnuksia vain kysyäkseen jotain karttaani. Kuten on todettu myös tässä ketjussa, niitä ei ole enää saatavilla.  :Smile:

----------


## karhuherra baddington

Carrus City L-bussia varten tekeillä kartta. Vaatii O305-bussin ja Carruksen lataamisen.
Kuva:

----------


## sm3

Lähde? Aina mukaan lähde  :Smile:

----------


## Lahden Scaniakori

Tuosta ets-omsi.net foorumista puheenollen niin se on ilmeisesti lopetettu. Korvaava foorumi on perustettu osoitteeseen http://etsomsi.munfoorumi.com

----------


## sm3

Sanotaankos että ei ole olemassa enää suomalaista laaduskasta omsi foorumia. Tuolla tekeleessä ei edes kuvat näy kun puoliksi  Osassa kuvia rikki jne.

----------


## karvinen

> Carrus City L-bussia varten tekeillä kartta. Vaatii O305-bussin ja Carruksen lataamisen.
> Kuva:


Tämä on aikaslailla harhaan johtavaa koska Carrus City L ei ole julkaistu niin miten tuota voi edes vielä ladata mistään jne jne....

----------


## sm3

> Sanotaankos että ei ole olemassa enää suomalaista laaduskasta omsi foorumia. Tuolla tekeleessä ei edes kuvat näy kun puoliksi  Osassa kuvia rikki jne.


Lisänä vielä että sivuston banneri on otettu HSL:n sivuilta ja muokattu https://www.hsl.fi/tyyliopas/bussit

----------


## bernemi

Kyseisen foorumin ylläpitäjänä olen seurannut myös tätä keskustelua.  Pienten muutosten ansiosta kuvat näkyvät foorumilla vihdoin oikein, ja logokin on uusittu.

----------


## sm3

Tämä varmaan voinee toimia yleisenä bussisimu ketjunakin?

Onkos kukaan tällä foorumilla tähän kaukobussipeliin tutustunut:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/427100/?l=finnish

On tehty yhteistyössä Flixbus yhtiön kanssa ja sisältää koko Saksan 1:10 pienoismittakaavassa, ja mukana tule MAN Lions Coach kahdella ja kolmella akselilla, On saanut hieman huonot arvostelut, mutta tekijöillä tuntuu olevan intoa tehdä. Neoplan Skyliner on tulossa myös: http://steamcommunity.com/games/4271...83503731646030

Seuraavaakin peliä jo tekeillä heiltä joka sijoittuu kaupunkiliikenteeseen, ja missä olisi ihan oikea moninpeli ja kaikki. Voit matkustaa toisten ajamilla busseilla myös ja aikataulut yms reitit saa suunnitella, kuulostaa hyvältä, liiankin hyvältä, mutta toivotaan parasta.
https://youtu.be/ZtcxaPYuwKM

Scania Citywide siihen saattaisi tulla:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnqCBujyMKA&t=9s

----------


## karhuherra baddington

> Tämä on aikaslailla harhaan johtavaa koska Carrus City L ei ole julkaistu niin miten tuota voi edes vielä ladata mistään jne jne....


ja lataan ccl-bussin ennen kuin ccl-mappi tulee saataville.

tarvitsen apua jättipaketin tekoon. halukkaat voivat lähettää yksityisviestin.

----------


## karvinen

Tällästä tänään Omsin pelaajille vähän lisää kiusaa ja odotustakin samalla ja muuta ei saa vastaukses kuin ihmettelyä koska ovat vielä WIP "ps lisää sitten kun on aihetta mut siihen asti tällä mennään" 



Mukavaa illan jatkoa.

----------


## karhuherra baddington

> Tällästä tänään Omsin pelaajille vähän lisää kiusaa ja odotustakin samalla ja muuta ei saa vastaukses kuin ihmettelyä koska ovat vielä WIP "ps lisää sitten kun on aihetta mut siihen asti tällä mennään" 
> 
> 
> 
> Mukavaa illan jatkoa.


Carrusta ja Volvoa odotellessa... Onkohan tuo tuossa reunassa Ikarus E95?

----------


## MrSimsFani

Onhan se. Liian lyhyt viesti  :Very Happy:

----------


## karvinen

Tällästä tällä kertaa Volvo B12BLE 8700 6x2

----------


## HelbBussi

Onkos kellään tallella BusCom laitteiden tiedostoja? :Wink:

----------


## Rami4274

Carrus Vega L (WIP)
http://imgur.com/a/XuSY5

----------


## CarrusLiner OMSI

MB Citaro LE C2 MÜ tulossa omasta toimestani.

----------


## CarrusLiner OMSI

Volvon 8700-bussia muokataan path- ja passengercabin-tiedostojen osalta. Sen jälkeen tulee enää töitä auton ohjaamossa, ikkunoiden valmistus ja ovianimaatiot. Sitten on äänet ja väritys. Sen jälkeen tulee enää Volvo B12-alustat ja sitten paketti tulee testeihin kunnolla. Auton Kello/Stop-valo linkitetään ja teen siihen sisälinjakilven. Volvon 8700-sarjan jälkeen tulee muut projektit ajankohtaiseksi. Siinä kaikki tällä kertaa. Loppu.  :Smile:

----------


## karvinen

> Volvon 8700-bussia muokataan path- ja passengercabin-tiedostojen osalta. Sen jälkeen tulee enää töitä auton ohjaamossa, ikkunoiden valmistus ja ovianimaatiot. Sitten on äänet ja väritys. Sen jälkeen tulee enää Volvo B12-alustat ja sitten paketti tulee testeihin kunnolla. Auton Kello/Stop-valo linkitetään ja teen siihen sisälinjakilven. Volvon 8700-sarjan jälkeen tulee muut projektit ajankohtaiseksi. Siinä kaikki tällä kertaa. Loppu.


Onko tää jokin oma projektis?

----------


## CarrusLiner OMSI

> Onko tää jokin oma projektis?


On, teen Volvoa eteenpäin aina välillä ja harjoittelen samalla bussirakentelua Omsille.

----------


## bernemi

Vanha ETS-Omsi-foorumi on herätetty henkiin tutussa osoitteessa: http://ets-omsi.net
Foorumilta löytyy vanhat viestit, sekä käyttäjätilit.
Keskustelu uudemmalla http://etsomsi.munfoorumi.fi-foorumilla on päättynyt.

Jos on jotain kysyttävää asian tiimoilta, ota uuden foorumin ylläpitäjään tai minuun yhteyttä!

----------


## sm3

> Vanha ETS-Omsi-foorumi on herätetty henkiin tutussa osoitteessa: http://ets-omsi.net
> Foorumilta löytyy vanhat viestit, sekä käyttäjätilit.
> Keskustelu uudemmalla http://etsomsi.munfoorumi.fi-foorumilla on päättynyt.
> 
> Jos on jotain kysyttävää asian tiimoilta, ota uuden foorumin ylläpitäjään tai minuun yhteyttä!


Mikä mahtaa olla tarina foorumin uudelleensyntymisen takana? Miksi juuri nyt, ja miksi juuri sinä ja tämä Joniiksi joka ilmoitettu foorumin ylläpitäjäksi? Ja toisaalta, kuka on Joniiksi?

----------


## bernemi

> Mikä mahtaa olla tarina foorumin uudelleensyntymisen takana? Miksi juuri nyt, ja miksi juuri sinä ja tämä Joniiksi joka ilmoitettu foorumin ylläpitäjäksi? Ja toisaalta, kuka on Joniiksi?


Joniiksi kertoo itse henkilöllisyydestään, jos kokee sem tarpeelliseksi. 
Voin kertoa, miten minä liityn tähän uuteen foorumiin.

Olin huomannut, että osoitteessa ets-omsi.net avautuisi uusi sivusto vuoden 2018 aikana.
Sain eräältä toiselta Omsi-harrastajalta lokakuun puolessa välissä tiedon, että uusi sivusto avautuisi 1.11.2018.
Kävin tarkastamassa uuden sivuston heti ensimmäisenä päivänä, jolloin lähetin yksityisviestiä tämän uuden foorumin ylläpitäjälle, Joniiksille. En ole aiemmin hänen kanssaan keskustellut. Joniiksi kysyi, haluaisinko tulla uuden foorumin valvojaksi, mikä tietenkin kiinnosti minua.
Nyt toimin siis uuden Omsi-foorumin ylläpitäjänä.
Vanhan ETS-Omsi.net-foorumin "varmuuskopioksi" perustettu foorumi etsomsi.munfoorumi.com on minun päätökselläni suljettu, tosin sen viestit ovat toistaiseksi näkyvissä. Tarkempaa tietoa uuden foorumin perustamisen syistä minulla ei tällä hetkellä ole.

----------


## sm3

Entäs tuolla foorumilla oleva maininta:



> Foorumille on nyt saatu vanhat viestit ja käyttäjät, *kiitos bernemin säilyttämän* tietokannan vanhalta ets-omsi.net foorumilta.


Eli sinun säilyttämäsi tietokannan ansiosta. Kuinka tämä tietokanta on päätynyt sinun käsiisi alunperin?

----------


## bernemi

> Entäs tuolla foorumilla oleva maininta:
> 
> 
> Eli sinun säilyttämäsi tietokannan ansiosta. Kuinka tämä tietokanta on päätynyt sinun käsiisi alunperin?


Kysyin kyseistä tietokantaa ets-omsi.net-foorumin edelliseltä ylläpitäjältä, kokeillakseni sen asentamista eräälle toiselle foorumipohjalle. Tämä projekti epäonnistui, ja löysin tämän tietokannan tietokoneeltani muutama viikko sitten.

----------


## Eki62

Mistä Suomalaisesta Omsi sivustosta voi nykyään ladata busseja, karttoja ym modeja.
Tämä Lotus simulator vaikuttaa eriottäin hyvältä. https://www.lotus-simulator.de/index...andingpage-en/ Tähän kun saisi Helsingin kartan ja linjoja. Myös Tampereen kartta vosi olla hyvä, kun siellä kohta ajellaan raitiovaunulla.

----------


## bernemi

> Mistä Suomalaisesta Omsi sivustosta voi nykyään ladata busseja, karttoja ym modeja.


Modeja Omsiin löytyy mm. suomalaiselta http://ets-omsi.net-sivustolta.

----------


## CarrusLiner OMSI

Volvo Highfloor 8700 etenee seuraavaksi niin, että teen static lowpoly-objektin.

----------


## sm3

Kannattaako nyt Omsille mitään kehittää enää? Se on täysin kuollut vanha buginen alusta ja vieläpä 32- bittinen. Lotus on se mihin kannattaa suuntautua, ei Omsi.

Toisaalta ollakseni rehellinen, ei varmaan yksikään näistä täällä mainostetuista busseista ole ikinä tähän päivään mennessä valmistunut, paitsi 9900 ja sekin on yhä beta asteella  :Laughing:  Mutta, ehkä joku päivä. Jännä nähdä kumpi tapahtuu ensin, ihmisasutus Marssissa vai näiden bussien julkaisu. 

Tääkin on ollut ennakkotilattavissa jo varmaan pari vuotta https://www.aerosoft.com/en/bustruck...-add-on-london

----------

